# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Shared Dreams: See you on the Moon!

## Baron Samedi

I decided to start a new journal thread dedicated to the shared dreams of Raven Knight and I.  All these entries are simply posts to directly cut and pasted from our dream journals.  If you are able to share dreams with us, and you post it in your DJ, I will cut and paste into this DJ if the entries are similar. (There is one of Man of Shred and I, but we were both non-lucid!)

I am only posting the similar entries.

Please only comments about the entries themselves.  Any debates about the existence of shared lucid dreaming, please take elsewhere.

The purpose of this DJ is to showcase our shared dreams, and to encourage others to share dreams, by showing that it's possible.  I want this to be available for everyone to learn. I don't want it to be a secret.

Of course, we could be making this whole thing up.  But, what if we're not? What if shared dreaming is real?

I have not put Raven Knight's or my username in the title, because this DJ is for anyone that Raven or I share dreams with, as long as it's evidenced by two similar journal entries by two different people.
*
Settings:  

The Moon* Initially Raven Knight and I thought this would be a good place to meet, since there would be no other people there. For some reason, there are.  After a missed attempt at trying to meet at Stonehenge (because I was unwittingly intercepted by Selene), we have been meeting on the moon ever since.

*The Colloseum* This is a training ground in what Raven Knight calls the Outer Lands, where people can battle without interference from others

*The Void* the void is a place of all white, no sound, no ground, no objects, no sky, nothing, in which I perceive myself as faintly flickering flame

*Outer Space* I have gotten into a few fights in the space between the moon and earth

The Temple of Nothing
The City of Nowhere
The Land of Nod
The Green Moon




Main entities:
*Raven Knight* - music based magic.  Appearing as an assassin in white. Called a witch in dreams. She uses songs to create spells. Summoning lightning, launching fireballs.  Healing spells also. Multiplying herself.  Creating portals.  Summoning horses. Summoning weapons. Teleportation. I am sure she has other tricks up her sleeve that I don't know of yet. 
Weapons: variety of close combat weapons.  
Armor: Witchblade Armor
*
Waking Nomad* - Nature based magic.  Morphing into Pan, god of nature, summoning beasts, morphing into mythical beasts, morphing into elementals.  Element bending. Becoming giant.  Appearing as a desert nomad in white.  I am learning new skills from her all time such as teleportation and summoning weapons.  I also have a secret magic taught to me by my dream guide.
Weapons: Variety of close combat weapons, also a white bow, and white arrows, energy gloves
Armor: Winged helmet to give holy protection, an energy belt which forms a force field, energy boots with which to walk on walls

*Selene* - also called a witch in dreams.  Moon based magic.  Her magic is silvery white moonlight.  Extreme physical agility, speed, and leaping.  Teleportation. She first appeared to me as a priestess of Artemis of the Ephesus.
Weapons: Meteor Hammer, daggers, throwing stars, short swords.  
She is a lover of mine from past lives.

*Spike* - Like Spike on Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  Of course, this is not who he really is, but how Raven perceives him based on her personal archetypes. He is some sort of daywalking vampire, but I don't know much about him as of this writing.

Basara

Pixy

Jo

Other entities:

*Morpheus* - the god of dreams, Raven saw him but didn't know who he was

*Cerebus* - the three-headed dog guarding the entrance to the underworld. Raven perceived him as Fluffy
*
People on the moon*- Raven and I have both perceived other people walking around the moon, but haven't had much communication with them
*
Q*- Q from Star Trek.  This is how Raven perceives him.  I have had two dreams of him as of the date below.  The first dream I did not perceive him, the second one, I heard his voice only._

I will be updating this first entry as our powers in the dream world grow, and we meet new entities on the dream plane._

Update: September 28, 2009

Entities:
*
Man of Shred*: A user on DV.  verified by one recalled shared dream, in which we were both non-lucid.

The Ravens

Lonewolf

don Juan

Pixy 

DJ Hope

DJ Mo'o

Stephanie

Sarnox
*
Tooth aka Gimpy*: a disgusting "Nightstalker" who usually appears as a zombie.  He makes it look like he is stealing your energy, as a secondary tactic in order to induce fear, and the illusion that he is stealing your energy (as far as I know)
Powers: shapeshifting, altering size, shooting tentacles out of his stomach, and being a generally disgusting thing in order to distract

*tkdyos*: Raven and I tried to make him lucid, but he was not dreaming at the time.  After this experience I decided to hold off on trying to make people lucid.

Other people from the forums:
People that have tumbled out of a portal in a dream, I could not identify them.

*The Cusp* - his fighting style reminds me of myself. He is skilled at pulling focus
powers: shapeshifting, altering size
*
Mylynes* - he was terrifyingly creepy, is skilled at inducing fear and a madness like confusion
powers: becoming strange shapes, eyes everywhere

*one calling itself Shift-from-the-forums*
I do not think it was her at all.  It may have been one of these Nightstalker people. skilled at inducing pain
powers: aggressive physical attacks, morphing mouth into a snake's mouth

A little history

Raven and I had been on the forums just a few weeks. I PM'ed her after she made a post saying that she had done shared lucid dreaming, and did people think she was crazy. I told her I did not for I did it once myself, though the other person was not aware of me.

We decided to try shared lucid dreaming, and it worked the first time. I was amazed, and it made me wake up. I decided to not be amazed, and the dreams have gotten longer and longer.

I do not know what she looks like in waking life, so that's not necessary. I sent her a video of me playing the didgeridoo, but we had shared lucid's before that. We have not known each other before this, but we were siblings in a past life.

Most of our communication is in dreams. We actually talk more in our dreams than in PM's sometimes. We have only talked on the phone once.

The people you have shared lucids with will probably be people you knew in past lives. You might as well be open to the possibility, because you are going to be reminded of those past lives anyway.

I hope to get as many LD'ers as I can to learn shared lucid dreaming as fast as they can, so I can LD with you, so I guess I kind of write this for selfish reasons.

People Raven and I have shared dreams with:

Man of Shred, mrdeano, majinaki, beachgirl, Warrior Tiger, tkdyo, Walms, mowglycdb, Silverwolf, Robo, Morrigan, King Yoshi



Raven Knight's Dream Travels

_Nomad Chronicles_

Man of Shred's New Dreams

As of humbling experiences of late, I feel I must post some things I have recently learned.  I realize that this is controversial.  That is fine if you disagree, but please post that elsewhere.

Shared dreaming is real.  I dream of Raven Knight. She dreams of me.  The DreamWorld is real.  It is not some virtual playground where morality doesn't exist, like a video game where you can choose to be evil.  There is more I want to say, but if you are interested in the things I have learned, send me a PM. I may post more in the Deep Dreaming forum.

Sweet dreams, dreamers. I hope to see all of you on the moon.

UPDATE: October 5, 2009 

_On Making You Lucid:_

Recently a few people have sent me PM asking me to make them lucid.  Raven Knight and I tried this once.  We were successful in locating the person, tkdyos, but he wasn't even dreaming when we got there.  Here is that dream. We tried to wake up his dream body, but for him it was an FA.  He didn't realize he was dreaming, and he didn't even remember the dream.

After this experience, I decided I was not going to spend my precious dream time trying to make people lucid.  Imagine if you had a date, and you drove to her house to pick her up for your fun plans that night, only to find that she was asleep.

I wish I could make people lucid easily. I would fly all over the world doing it all night.  

Please read my tutorial.  Go through the steps.  Learn to make yourself lucid. From now on, when I receive a request to make someone lucid, I will simply ask them to read the tutorial, for nowhere do I say in that to ask me to make you lucid.

I believe people dream share in non-lucid dreams all the time. I did with Man of Shred once as of this writing.  Many of those people never become lucid, and never remember their dreams.  It's much more difficult to recognize others in dreams when you are not lucid.

First you must learn to increase your dream recall and occurrences of lucidity.  There are no shortcuts to shared lucid dreaming.  You may learn quickly or slowly.  

Raven Knight had many shared lucid dreams before we ever met.  
I spent a year of my life doing nothing but working, reading books, and practicing astral projection.

I appreciate excitement, enthusiasm and open-mindedness you have toward shared lucid dreaming. (You must, or you would not be reading this.)

It is a skill that takes time, dedication, and effort.  I apologize if in my enthusiasm, I made it seem like such a simple effortless thing.  In a way it is, you must learn to do nothing. 

In another sense, it must be the only thing you do.  I have a very focused mind.  Call me obsessed. That's fine.  When I am interested in something, it's all I can think about for hours a day for weeks, months, or even years on end.

You may go through pain to achieve your goal.  Speaking from my own experience, I had to go through humiliation, confusion, and loneliness, but that is another story.  I hope you do not have to go through what I went through.  But, I will warn you, the dreamworld is another dimension.  It is _real._   It is not a virtual playground where no one gets hurt.

If you think you are ready, you are not.  If you know you are not ready, you are humble enough to learn, not from me, but from your dream guide.

*SHARED DREAM PODCAST!*

UPDATE:

JANUARY 21, 2010

Dreamers (from this plane)
There are are a few main dreamers that I consistently dream with besides Raven Knight:

I am listing myself on here to list my Beast and Shadow Self:

Nomad:
Beast Self: Juargawn, were-jaguar or were-lion. 
Shadow Self: Timelyst Knight, Lord of Knight an android in a symbiote suit

Raven Knight
Beast Self: were-jaguar
Shadow Self: Queen of Night, a witch all in black riding a winged black panther

*Man of Shred aka MoSh* MoSh and I have a lot of non-lucids together for some reason. I usually perceive us in Massachusetts where I used to live, at a couple houses I lived in there, or at bars I used to hang out at. Most of the dreams where I am drinking and smoking cigarettes, I am with him. I don't drink or smoke much now, though.
Beast Self: Roarga'an, a Naga, a great winged serpent
Shadow Self: Werewolf riding a cyborg dog-motorcycle.

*Angel* Angel is my girlfriend. She doesn't keep a dream journal online, but she remembers a lot of our shared dreams.  She believed in shared dreams before I met her. The very first night we met I asked her if she wanted to share dreams, and she said yes. Angel is not her birth name, but, I call her that in dreams most of the time. 
Beast Self: Phoenix
Shadow Self: Queen of Twilight, goddess of Dusk and Dawn, a witch wearing black and white riding a winged snow leopard.

*Mowglycdb* aka Pablo - Pablo often appears as a fox. Anytime you see a fox and a rabbit in one of Raven's dreams, I am the white rabbit.
Beast Self: Fox

*Warrior Tiger* aka Allison - She is Raven's friend from video game design school. She often appears as a werewolf.
Beast Self: Wolf

*Silverwolf* aka Jen - I miss this sweet lady. She's Allison's girlfriend. She often appears as a little witch in a cottage or as a werewolf. She mixes up a lot of great magical things to eat and drink. 
Beast Self: Wolf

Dreamscape Descriptions:

*The Tower* 
The Tower is a dark obsidian tower rising from the surface of the Moon sitting at the rear of the Biodome. Inside of it is a sick bay, and a control room run but a sentient AI. A telescope sits atop the Tower.  The AI is in charge of all the Biodome defenses. There is a spraypainted sign in yellow at the base of the tower that says: Welcome to the Moon! There is a stage in below the sign.

*The Biodome*
The Biodome is surrounded by a wall of obsidian with Tesla coils spaced at intervals.  The Tesla coils create a dome of electricity.  At the gate there are two statue golems guarding it.  There is a sign that says in multicolored LED's : "Welcome to the Biodome!", and "You are Dreaming!" simultaneously.
Inside the Biodome there are many plants and animals. 

Koi Pond- There is a koi pond with a park bench and a large mirror with which Raven can contact me when I am in my Temple.

Living House- I have a house made of a banyan tree, an amazing type of tree with roots that grow down from branches and become trunks when they hit the ground.  Inside is a living room, a bedroom, a meditation room, and a greenhouse full of cannabis plants. The meditation room has a small shrine with figurines of different guides of mine, and a mirror which I gaze into.

Temple of Gawn- I, Nomad, perceive this as a dark Gothic cathedral. Inside are pews, and a table with elements. There is a huge stone statue of Gawn, the Dream Warrior Master, holding a mirror.

Mountain- There is a great mountain inside the Biodome with many climates on its vary elevations.

Ocean- There is an ocean at the bottom of part of the mountain.

Hot Springs- There are volcanic hot springs for healing and relaxation.

Glen of Healing- There is a glen in a forest, for healing. When people like down on the soft grass, the grass pushes you up, and you feel like you are floating.

*The Land of Nod*
On the other side of the Moon, is the Land of Nod, a land covered by lush tropical jungle growing out toward the horizon. It is a wild and dangerous place.

The City of Nowhere- The City of Nowhere rests in the Land of Nod. A stone wall surrounds it, with Easter Island megaliths placed at intervals with lasers that shoot out of their eyes. Hawaiian warriors paddle in a canoe through the sky, and alert against intruders with a conch shell. There is a statue of the god of Nothing that guards the gate.

The Free Market- There is a Free Market where you can buy whatever you want, but, you have to pay with nothing.

The Temple of Nothing- The Temple of Nothing was originally created to be a Temple for me, Juargawn, the jaguar god, the god of Nothing, as a joke, and to show people that anyone can create permanent dreamscapes. It's a great ziggurat. Inside is a scrying bowl and a throne. There is a mirror which is linked to the one by the koi pond in the Biodome. I have since given my DC worshippers sentience, and handed control over to Guargawn, a sentient clone of my Juargawn self.

The Dream Temples- There is a night dream temple to fall asleep in in dreams, and a day dream temple to practice astral projection in dreams. They are both pyramids.

The Combat Pyramid- The combat pyramid is a place to practice combat where no one can get hurt.

The Blacksmith Shop- This is a shop where I create on magical armor and weapons.

The Dark Castle- The Dark Castle lies outside the City of Nowhere, on a mountain in the Land of Nod. It is where I reside as Soulkyst, the vampire.

*Q10* Q10 is an asteroid where I have my steampunk shop where I work on electro-magical devices.

*UPDATE*

May 19, 2010

This thread is for anyone on DV who has shared dreams, not just Raven Knight and I.  :smiley: 

That's about it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> For this dream I had a goal to go to the moon to meet someone in a shared dream.  I took some melatonin (for vivid dreams) and decided to try a WILD by first meditating  to soothing music with a light/sound machine.  It would have worked better except for the fact the CD turned out to have scratches  and I kept getting pulled out when it would stop playing!  Here's what I did get:
> 
> I was lying in bed meditating and focusing on my goal of going to the moon.  The images of flashing lights were colorful on my closed eyelids.  I was able to see a round shape forming there and then it became the moon.  A very colorful moon.  As I slipped deeper into sleep the image of the moon became more normal.  I slipped into a dream state, maintaining lucidity...
> 
> I was flying over the surface of the *moon.*  I looked down at the many craters on the moon as I wondered where I could start looking for the person I wanted to find.  The moon is a large place.  I landed on the edge of a large crater and looked out across it.  There was very little gravity so I just lept across the crater when I saw there was no one there.  I was just about to land on the other side of the crater when I was jarred back to reality by a skipping CD...  I lost both lucidity and then the dream.
> 
> I smacked the CD player to make it stop skipping and changed tracks to one that would play.  Maybe I should've gotten a different CD, but I wanted to get back to the dream state as quickly as I could...  So I repeated the process from above and got similar results so soon I was back in the dream state and fully lucid...
> 
> I was once again flying over the moon.  I could see the Earth in the sky.  A glowing blue marble against the blackness of space.  I was staring at the planet and thinking how few people from Earth ever get to see that.  I was watching the patterns in the clouds and thinking they were beautiful.  My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...
> ...



"I am Pan. I have the head and legs of a goat, the horns of a ram, and the torso of a man. I am the god of the forest and nature. I flew through space, and landed on the moon. *There were ghost images floating all over the moon.* "Holy shit,* there are a lot of people here*," I thought.
*
I saw someone I was looking for.* I was me again. She looked like color of rose quartz, and *I was a* pale green* spirit.* *She grabbed my hands, and said, "I found you." The dream began to fade to black.*

I said, "I am in space." I looked around at the stars. I kept looking at them. I said, "Increase clarity," which made it worse. I relaxed and just looked around. After a few minutes, I could see again,and I made it back to the moon. I called someone's name. I couldn't find her. I decided to just have fun on the moon. I bounded around the moon.

I felt a sentient sadness under my hooves. I stopped. I felt creatures talking to me in pictures, under the ground. I floated down into the grey soil. The creatures showed me how they used to be. Suddenly I was one of them, a strange multi-colored worm, with a giant grin on my worm face, with many large flat teeth. I was sliding through cracks in the rocks with ease and speed. As the beats went, the colors of my body pulsed with rainbow glows. I went back into me, and the creatures showed me that they all died eaons ago, as they all tried to make it to the surface. Somehow they lost what little water they had. Now there are some dormant organisms at the center of the moon, waiting for water.

A tower sprung up out of the moon. A huge man-made communcation tower the size of skyscraper. The creatures began growing on it until it was completely covered. Now they looked like algae. The creatures told me they were protecting the tower, and their bodies were altering the waves going out of the tower adding a biological harmonic to it. I grabbed the ladder rungs on the tower, and climbed it. I spun around, and looked at the earth.

I jumped off the tower, and flew down to earth, arms at my sides. I became transparent. Streaks came off of me. I landed on *earth in a forest*, and shockwaves came out from my hooves, blowing leaves off the trees. The leaves suddenly froze in the air, as I squatted. As I leapt into outer space, I spun around, and pointed my hands at the earth. The leaves swirled around and landed on the trees.

*I landed back on the moon*, and jumped back and forth between the earth and moon in a few seconds in each leap. I jumped off the moon, and flew back to the earth again. I landed in a forest."
*
We did it!*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I started this dream with the intent of using a healing spell on someone who has been in an accident.  I have plans to meet him on the moon where I will do the healing spell.  To do this I am inducing a WILD through meditation
> 
> I watched the colorful lights on the inside of my eyelids and focused on making the images resolve into the moon.  The image took form as I fell asleep and I soon slipped into a lucid dream
> 
> *I was on the moon.*  I looked around at the vast wasteland.  I could see the stars shining overhead.  I was thinking I should be looking for someone so I started walking around on the moon.  I could tell there was hardly any gravity.  Due to that I was able to cross the surface of the moon in leaps and bounds.  I was practically flying, and then I was flying.  I stayed low over the surface of the moon so I would be able to see the person I was looking for when I found him.  I was starting to think I was not going to find him when I saw something ahead.  There were several buildings.  Buildings on the moon?  I flew towards the buildings.  I landed in the middle of what appeared to be a small village off of an RPG.  There were a few people wandering around.  They didn't seem to notice my arrival.  I thought that was strange.
> 
> Now I started exploring the small village.  I wondered if these people realized they were on the moon.  I saw one person that seemed to stand out against the crowd.  I approached that man.  I didn't recognize him, but there was something different about his energy. * I was thinking I had found the person I was looking for.*  I said there was something I wanted to give him.  I said it was some healing energy.  I proceeded to focus on a song called Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  This is a song I sometimes use for physical healing. * The song played in the background* as I was focusing healing energy on his neck, which was where I felt guided to apply it.  I saw there was *a table* there in front of me so I asked the man to *lie down* on it.  I gave him a massage, focusing* healing energy* around his neck.  The song played through and I could see the energy flowing into his body.  When the song was over I asked him how he was feeling.  He said he felt very *relaxed.*  I said he could see how well it worked when he woke up.  I felt like I was going to wake up.  I told him I didn't know if I could keep the dream going.  I told him I didn't really want to wake up but I had the idea I was about to I woke.



*I land on the moon.*  I feel the dust under my feet.  I reach down and touch it.  It feels fine and powdery like corn starch. * I think I see the person I am supposed to meet in the distance.*  She is standing behind a massage table.  She is glowing translucent different colors, sometimes pink, sometimes green, like translucent crystals.  "C'mere," she says, and pats the massage table. * I lie down* on the massage *table*, and zoom out to 3rd person view.  She begins singing.  *No, music is coming out of her.*  It sounds simultaneously organic and angelic.  *She begins massaging my neck.*  
I go back into 1st person.  The massage table is a aquamarine color.  It feels real against my skin.  *I feel energy going into my neck and back.*
I zoom out to 3rd person view again.  I see her hands going into my dream body.  There is another person, an angel, that is doing the same thing at the same time in the same place.  She has merged with the angel in the sense that they are occupying the same space and doing the same thing, but they are seperate beings still.  The angel's energy is white and gold, with some blue.
*I feel peaceful,* and am entranced by the music, which I feel more than I hear.
Something happened after that, but I can't remember.

I got into a mean car accident yesterday, and got severe whiplash.  The pain was intense. (8 or 9 on a scale of 1 to 10). The nurse told me I would hurt a lot worse today.  I didn't take any last night or this morning.  Today my pain is only about a 1 or 2! ::thanks:: 

We did it!

----------


## tkdyo

note to self: if I ever get a controlled lucid go to the moon and look for a pale green spirit and a ruby redish one  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> note to self: if I ever get a controlled lucid go to the moon and look for a pale green spirit and a ruby redish one



I don't think you really need to know what our spirits look like or dream bodies look like in order to recognize us.  In my experience recognition comes in the form of an energy signature.  

Kind of like how you know who just walked in your house simply because the way they closed the door, or when a friend walks in the room, you know who it is without seeing them.

The best way I think is to simply WILD to the moon, and look for each other.  Reading each other DJ's will help us get to know each other and make recognition easier.  I have transformed into Pan in shared dreams, but I don't think Raven ever saw me in that form.

The more we have shared dreams, the easier it is to find each other, kind of like when you have a close friend, and you hear your phone ring, you know it's them before you look at the caller ID.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I entered this dream with the intention of meeting someone.  For reference I will just use his initial N.
> 
> I laid down in bed to meditate with my light/sound machine and induce a WILD.  I was intending to meet someone on the moon so I focused on going there.  As I slipped into sleep I slipped into a dream where I found myself on the moon and fully lucid
> 
> I was standing on the *moon.*  I was supposed to meet someone.  I started looking around the area.  I needed to find N.  I looked for a bit and then I soon saw someone.  I approached him and somehow I knew it was N even though I didn't recognize him.  *I asked him if he was ready to go.  He said he didn't know how it would work*. * I told him I have done it loads of times so nothing would go wrong.* *He asked what if he lost me.*  I said I just wouldn't let that happen. * So let's go*.  I focused on opening a portal.  Since I wasn't sure exactly what world would be an appropriate place to take N I focused on letting my instinct guide me to a good spot.  I used Through the Never by Metallica and *a portal opened*
> 
> Note: When I got more into the action of the dream my lucidity slipped into semi-lucidity
> 
> On the other side of the portal we were in a forested area.  The forest was green and pretty, but it was anything but peaceful.  There was a fight going on all around us.  I noticed *all of the weapons* were from a medieval time period such as swords, bow and arrow, etc.  The enemies were dressed like Templars.  I noticed that N and I were both wearing* white robes* and we looked a lot like assassins from Assassin's Creed.  I looked at N a bit closer.  I noticed that while he was dressed to look like an assassin he didn't look like Altaïr.  The fight was approaching our location fast.  I quickly asked N if he could handle a sword.  He didn't answer but I saw him nod.  I focused on summoning a sword and one appeared in my hands.  I tossed it to N and then summoned a second sword for myself.  We then engaged in battle.  I knew exactly how to handle my sword, and N also seemed to know what he was doing.  Our swords seemed to be charged with energy as we cut through enemy after enemy.  They seemed like low level grunts.  Not very skilled, just a lot of them.  I ducked out of the way of an enemy's sword thrust and ran my sword through his chest.  At just the same time N spun around and removed an enemy's head.  
> ...



I drank some water, and went back to bed. I focused this time on being on the moon. I visualized being on the moon. 
I reached down and touched the surface of the moon, and felt the powdery dust which was beginning to feel familiar at this point. There were a bunch of people walking around, more like floating, actually. The people were different colored spirits. Imagine colorful ghosts. I ignored them and focused on the one person I came to the moon to meet. Aha! She was right in front of me, about 20 yards away. Suddenly, we were right in front of each other. I got the feeling we were smiling at each other. The feeling was stronger than any other visual sensation. She looked like a person made of energy, but was distinctly human.
*"Do you want to go?"* she grinned, and began doing magical movements with her hands.
*"I am afraid it won't work. I am afraid I don't believe."* I felt like she was laughing at me to herself inside.* I felt her thinking, "I have done this hundreds of times. Are you kidding me?"*
*A rift appeared* in time and space. She ripped a hole in the fabric of the time/space dimension. There was a deep blackness to to it, an intense, deep, inviting blackness.
*"What if I lose you?"* I said without sound coming out of my mouth. She smirked and grabbed my hand. We stepped through the rift. There was a split second sensation of tumbling through a tunnel, then another split second of falling. It was like we went through a wormhole, that opened into the sky of the next place, and we fell through the sky right into:
*a forest.* The trees were great tall pines, and the forest floor was covered with small bushes, about two or three feet high. The moment we got there, we were instantly in a battle, like video games where you can save the game an any specific moment you want without a save point, and then load right back in where you left off.
We both had two slightly curved one-handed *swords*. There were dozens of attackers. We were wearing* flowing white robes*, and light leather boots, like desert nomads.* Our attackers had various weapons* like two-handed swords, a sword and shield, a bow and arrow, and flexible weapons like morning stars, and variations of the chain and spiked ball weapons.
We dodged, parried, and thrusted our enemies through flawlessly. It was exhilarating. We knew ever counter for every weapon. As we spun, leapt, rolled, and attacked, our swords sung, and golden trails followed our swords in the air. Our enemies were hopeless. I got so excited, I was afraid I was going to wake up. There was a short pause in the battle, and my friend and I were* back-to-back*, ready to re-enter the fray.
My chest was heaving.* "I don't know how much longer I can maintain clarity!"* I shouted to her.
*"Just focus!*" she shouted as she charged into battle. I thought, "Oh my god, this dream kicks ass!!!" I was so overwhelmed by the sheer joy, *the dream faded*. I don't remember if I woke, or it went into something else.





> Note: I am going for another WILD here, attempting to meet up with N again for another adventure into the dream world!
> 
> I fell asleep with my meditation light/sound device on and focused on getting to the moon  I am getting pretty used to doing this, and it worked quickly.  It probably also helped that I was tired and fell asleep quickly.  My lucid dream begins here
> 
> I was on the surface of the* moon*.  I looked around me.  I was looking for N.  I didn't see anyone right away, but I had a strong feeling of which way I should go.  I thought someone over there was also looking for me.  Calling to me.  So I followed my instinct and headed off to my right.  I saw some people in the distance.  One specific one caught my attention.  That one was N.  I can't say how I knew that, but I did.  Maybe I am coming to recognize his energy in the dream state  Everyone has their own unique energy.  N was with someone else.  I actually felt a bit embarrassed because *it looked like he was getting hot and heavy with her*.  I knew we were planning on meeting, but I didn't want to interrupt a good bit of dream sex  I thought maybe I should go somewhere else and come back later. * I then saw N push the woman away*.  She didn't go very far but he soon disappeared.  Left the dream?  Went somewhere else?  I didn't know for sure.  The woman disappeared shortly after he did.
> 
> I was thinking I would try to open a portal to find N.  If he was still in the dream state I should be able to find him.  I didn't have to.  I looked around and he was back.  He was right in front of me now.  I smiled at him and asked him who his friend had been.  His friend appeared next to us and gave me a dirty look.  Or at least I think it was supposed to be a dirty look.  I didn't find it impressive.  I found myself thinking of the glare Vegeta on Dragonball Z gives out when he is pissed and I was thinking she would seriously lose a glaring contest with Vegeta.
> 
> Note: IMO, Vegeta is the coolest character on DBZ!  I have actually seen Vegeta in my dreams and been glared at by Vegeta so other dirty looks and glares seem to pale in comparison with Vegeta's.  I might enter a Vegeta dream if I get the chance 
> ...




I was on the *moon*. I was getting distracted by all the people. I was looking for one person. Suddenly there were no people. A beautiful woman appeared in front of me. She was wearing a white hooded robe, and had long dark hair. Was it her? *We started making out. I felt her body press against mine.* I felt her spirit under the outer image of the robe. I felt angry for some reason, and shouted, *"No!" in my mind. Then, she disappeared, but reappeared behind me.*
*She laughed hollowly. She kept teleporting and laughing mockingly*. "Selene!" I shouted. She was posing as my friend. I felt embarrassed that Selene had so easily deceived me.
I looked for my friend. I saw her standing in front of me. Selene kept flitting in and out of sight and sound with her laughter. I was getting distracted by Selene and couldn't focus. My friend was looking at me confused. I felt like I couldn't explain who Selene is.
I don't remember what happened next. Either I woke up, the dream faded, or I forgot.


Fragment

My friend and I were in the *same forest as before, standing amongst our dead enemies,* swords drawn, looking around.

Yes!!! :boogie: 

On a side note, the woman with the orb in the meadow was Selene, I just realized.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: I used my light/sound machine to go directly into a lucid dream where I found myself on the moon
> 
> *I was on the moon.*  I looked around and thought about the fact I was looking for N.  I didn't know what we were going to do.  I wandered around on the moon for a while looking for N.  I finally spotted something in the distance.  I followed what I saw and found two people making out.  *I recognized N was making out with a woman with long black hair.*  I thought I might just walk away.  N looked up and saw me, however, so I didn't leave.  The woman was all over him.  *He called her Selene.*  I remembered an email where N said Selene might be coming to wherever we decided to go.  I was wondering where we should go.  I was thinking about opening a portal when I sensed someone behind me.  I heard a voice behind me.
> 
> "Hello, luv," came a man's voice speaking with a British accent.  It was a familiar voice.  I turned around and saw Spike (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) standing behind me.  He took me into his arms and kissed me.  And what a kiss!  It felt so real.  I kissed Spike back without even thinking about the fact N and Selene were standing right there.  We finished kissing and I looked over at N and Selene.  They were looking at Spike and me now.  N asked who my friend was.  I said he was Spike.  And he was my boyfriend.  My current boyfriend.  My dream boyfriend.  I said he was coming with us.  Spike was standing beside me with his arm around me now.  Spike asked where we were going.  I didn't know.  I figured I would just open a portal
> 
> I focused on the song Through the Never by Metallica.  I focused on opening a portal to an appropriate location.  I decided I would just do what I normally do and let the portal go where it would.  A portal finally opened.  I looked through the gateway but I didn't see anything on the other side.  Selene peered through the portal.  She laughed and then pulled N through the portal.  The portal closed immediately behind them leaving Spike and me on the moon.  I looked at Spike.  Spike looked where the portal had been.  He made a comment on how rude he thought that was.  He said I could just open another portal.  I was wondering where they had gone.  Spike kissed me again.  He said I could open a portal to follow them or we could just go somewhere by ourselves.  Right now I just wanted Spike.  I kissed Spike again.  Spike kissed me back.  He then said we might want to go somewhere a bit more private.  I looked around and saw numerous spectral entities watching us.  It seemed we were putting on a show.  I figured I would open a portal.
> 
> I used Through the Never to open a portal.  I focused on getting a portal to any place I needed to be.  A portal finally opened, although it didn't open as quickly this time.  Spike and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a dark place.  Or maybe it was dark  I don't know for sure if it was really a dark place or if I was just seeing darkness as everything faded to black as I woke







> Note: Due to the lack of success in staying together in the previous dream, I decided to try to meet up with N again.  I had just awakened in the night about 2:00 Arizona time, and I focused on the moon as I went back to sleep.  I didn't arrive on the moon fully lucid, but I managed to stay semi-lucid
> 
> I was walking on the moon.  I looked around and saw no one.  I walked for a while.  I was wondering why people keep saying the moon has no atmosphere.  I was breathing fine.  I thought maybe some people need more oxygen than others.  Maybe a small amount of oxygen is fine for me where someone else might be suffocating.
> 
> Note: I feel rather stupid for coming up with such excuses to dismiss such an obvious dream sign, but it happens a lot in dreams
> 
> I wandered around the moon for a bit.  I was looking for N.  I finally spotted someone.  I approached him.  It was N.  I asked N if Selene wasn't coming this time.  He said he'd ask her.  I wondered if she was there and just not visible.*  I focused on scanning the area for energy.  There was another energy present.  A spirit energy.  I figured that was Selene.  I asked the invisible Selene if she was actually wanting to stay together this time.*  I remembered a previous dream where she had taken off with N to do I didn't know what.  My first thought was that they went off and got hot and heavy  *Selene finally appeared next to N.*
> 
> I told N and Selene I would open a portal.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal.  The portal opened. * I went through first this time.  I could tell Selene and N were following me.*  On the other side we were in a field on the *side of a mountain.*  All *three of us were dressed in white robes* like Assassins.  There were* people on horses.*  They looked like Templars.  They seemed to be running away from something.  The fact they were running from something apparently didn't change the fact they wanted to kill us.  *One of them grabbed Selene*, who responded as if she was really an Assassin.  *She slit the Templar's throat with her hidden blade*.  She had a hidden blade.  That surprised me a bit.*  She now had a horse.  N pulled a rider off of a horse and climbed on*.  I was thinking about claiming a horse of my own when I spotted one with no rider.  The horse was white and had a red mane and a red tail that looked like flame.  The horse came directly over to me and nuzzled me affectionately. * I quickly climbed onto her back* (I noted it was a mare).
> ...



*
I as I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. I was standing on the moon, and Selene was standing next to me, holding my hand. We were smiling at my friend in front of us.*

*I don't remember what happened next*[/B]. I woke up, and went back to bed. I focused on the moon again.
*
I stood on the surface of the moon. I saw Raven Knight standing in front of me. She asked if Selene was going to come. I said, "I don't know. I'll ask her." I called her name, and she appeared right next to me. She had been invisible the whole time.* Selene smiled mischievously. Raven began creating a portal. I again was worried that it was not going to work. Raven just laughed. The portal opened, dark and inviting. *Raven grabbed my hand, and I grabbed Selene's hand, and we went through.* I had the sensation of falling again, and we were back in the same* forest* as before. There were skeletons of the enemies we killed strewn about.
*
Horsemen rushed through the forest. One scooped Selene up. She pulled out a dagger, and slit his throat. She pushed his body off the horse, and began riding it. Raven and I knocked two other riders off of their horses and began riding them*.
There was a sound like thunder coming from the ground. *A landslide was coming down the great mountain we were riding on. Our enemies were consumed in the earth.* A great boulder, about 60 feet high, rolled down the mountain, crushing trees. *We jumped off our horses as the boulder crushed them*. I turned into Pan, and pushed against the boulder stopping it.

I turned back into myself. We began walking the direction we had been riding. For some reason, it felt like we were going east. *Small orcs* popped up from the bushes where they had been hiding, and shot arrows at us. I pressed the button on my energy belt, the arrows burned up in the blue energy.* Raven was shooting yellow energy bolts out of her hands, burning the arrows up*.* Selene was spinning a meteor hammer*, and was breaking all the arrows that came at her.

I shot two chains out of my energy gloves, and grabbed two trees, and pulled them to the ground. Orcs that had been hiding in the trees scrambled out. We began slaughtering the orcs as they ran away.

Raven began shooting energy bolts at the ground. Orcs that had been hiding half-buried in the earth, popped up, their skin and clothes *smoking*. Selene had a white recurve bow, and shot the orcs as they popped up.

We shot all the orcs out of the trees, and when the area was clear, began walking eastward again.
*
Raven asked us if we wanted to ride again. Selene and I nodded. Raven sang, and three horses appeared. Raven got on a black horse*, Selene got on a white horse, and I got on a brown horse with white markings.

We rode east. *A dark castle* rose in the distance. Suddenly we were before a great gate. *Behind us was an army of orcs. I told Raven and Selene to battle the orcs while I opened the gate.* I turned into Pan and broke the gate open. The three of us went in. The orc army was gone.

We were in a beautiful garden. There were all kinds of fruit trees, and lovely flowering plants all around us. Bees and butterflies were flitting about, pollinating the blossoms. There were many pale grey steps leading up what looked like a temple. A woman that was about 80 feet high slowly made her way down the steps. She was wearing a long grey dress, and her skin and hair was the color of the full moon.

"Are you the moon goddess?" I asked.

Then, she turned into a great golden snake, and opened her jaws, hissing. All our surroundings instantly became dark and half-dead.

"I am whoever you want me to be!" The snake's voice was like gravel scraping a frozen sea.

The surroundings were familiar to me. "Ah! It's Morpheus!" Morpheus changed into a man wearing a blue and black robe with a bald head.

"Welcome to my castle," he smiled. Morpheus turned and walked to the entrance. We followed him, eyes wide.

"Who are you? Are you me?"

"No!" he said sternly, "I am a seperate entity."

We were suddenly in a huge dimly lit hall, with a ceiling so high it disappeared into the darkness. *We were sitting at a very long dining table.* *The table was full of food.* There was a huge plate of many variety of fruits. *Raven and Selene began eating at one end, and I started eating all the fruits.*

Morpheus sat at the end and grinned. "Every dream about eating in dining rooms takes place here," *he said*. Suddenly the room changed, and it was a 1950's style dining area near a kitchen. There was a folding card table with a blue and green flower print on a white background. *I felt disoriented.* The room changed back to what it had been before.

Morpheus got up from the table, and I followed him into the scullery. It was hot. People were cooking, and washing dishes in big wooden tubs. The place changed to a modern kitchen in a home. I felt disoriented and confused again.

Morpheus and I were suddenly walking in a great hall. It was the same hall from a previous dream, like a long hall in a mideavel castle. Where is Raven? Where is Selene? I began to panic. I felt stupid for leaving them behind.
*
"Raven is having her own adventures*. Selene is in my dungeon."

I figured it out! You need to post the part about the three-headed dog!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is really more of a fragment of a dream.  I wasn't lucid, but since I got a request, here is the dream...
> 
> *I was in a strange place.  I didn't recognize the location.  It looked like the interior of a castle*.  My first thought was Hogwarts from the Harry Potter series. * I saw I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me.*
> 
> Note: *Upon looking at the dream later I realize the man with me was my friend N*, but I didn't realize that in the dream...
> 
> (you can call me Nomad) 
> 
> The man with me had a sword.  I wondered if he thought we might be attacked within Hogwarts.  I wondered if it was the Sword of Gryffindor.  I wanted to see the sword.  I went to approach the man but he disappeared through a door.  I followed him.  On the other side we were in a large room.  Fluffy (*the three headed dog* from Harry Potter) was there.  *The dog was snarling at us menacingly like he might attack.  It looked like he was guarding a door.*  *The man with me pulled out his sword.  I told the man not to attack the dog.  Just sing Fluffy a song and he'll fall right asleep.  I sang Fluffy a soothing song and he fell right asleep.* *The man I was with headed directly for the door.  I went over to Fluffy.*  I was thinking it is strange how Hagrid likes potentially vicious creatures.  I went over to the sleeping Fluffy's middle head and started petting his nose.  His fur was actually rather soft.  Nice to pet.  If he hadn't been in 'guard dog' mode maybe he could be a nice pet.  After all it's a guard dog's duty to look and maybe even act vicious.  I was still petting Fluffy when I woke.




*A ziggurat* of yellow stone rose from the ground, layer by layer. There was a dark entrance in front of us. We went in. There were strange pictures on the walls. As we turned a corner, a giant _three-headed dog_ stood before us, frothing at the mouths.

*I drew my sword. Raven made a motion for me to sheath it, and began singing. The dog whimpered, and lied down, then fell asleep. We walked past Cerebus, into Hades.

I lost track of Raven* and Selene at this point, but I wasn't worried anymore. 

*Wow. Yaay!  The sword is a white sword that was given to me by Selene.  When I use it with my energy gloves, I can charge the sword similar to the way you use your sword with lightning attacks.*  ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: For this night I decided to use a couple of the lucid dreaming aid audio files I found on this site.  They are the dream recall one and a pair of electronic lucid dream induction files.  I used them with my light/sound machine during my meditation.  My initial plan was to induce a WILD.  Here is the results:
> 
> I laid down on my bed with my light/sound device and focused on entering into a WILD taking place on the moon…
> 
> I was walking on the moon.  This is getting to be a rather familiar thing.  I had just gotten there through a WILD so I was able to maintain my lucidity.  I was looking for someone.  I was looking for Nomad.  I wandered around on the moon for a while.  I didn't see anyone.  I looked up at the sky to see the stars.  They were beautiful.  There were so many more stars than I have ever seen.  It was like looking into infinity.  Looking into the stars made me a bit dizzy.  I lost my full lucidity and slipped into semi-lucidity.
> 
> I wanted to find Nomad.  I continued wandering around the moon.  I still hadn't found him.  I focused on Through the Never by Metallica and on opening a portal to find Nomad. A portal opened in front of me.  I stepped through it.  On the other side I was in a forest.  *I saw Nomad talking to a woman.  I realized the woman was Selene.*  The sun was shining brightly. * Nomad and Selene were talking about something.  I couldn't hear what.  They were pretty absorbed in their conversation.*  I wondered if there was something else I needed to be doing here.  I was about to leave when someone called my name.  I looked back over and saw Nomad was looking at me now.  I said I hadn't wanted to interrupt.  He said I wasn't interrupting.  He asked where Spike was.  I said I didn't know if he was coming.  He might show up at any point.  I asked if he wanted me to open a portal.  He said he was ready to go.



As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. *I was with Selene on the moon. I asked her why she wasn't reincarnated with me this lifetime. She said she didn't know, and a tear rolled down her cheek. I held her close to me, and said I still loved her. I told Selene, "If I ever fall in love with another woman, she is going to know about you, and understand." She snuggled into my neck.*
*I saw Raven Knight in the distance*. *She was talking to Spike. She kissed him* goodbye. He looked at Selene and me, waved, then turned into a bat, and disappeared. I was startled by him doing that. Raven said, "He has stuff he has to do." I nodded.

Raven started "singing". Music came out of her. It sounded like two vibrations, a low and a high one. The low one was almost subsonic. A portal opened. I grabbed Selene's hand, and dove in. Raven followed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I went to sleep focusing on having a WILD.  The lights from my light/sound machine slowly faded into a coherent image of the moon as I drifted off to sleep and into a dream state
> 
> *I was on the moon.*  I was thinking I have been spending a lot of time on the moon.  It didn't even seem strange to me.  I had to remind myself that I was dreaming.  I repeated several times to myself that I was dreaming.  I maintained lucidity in that manner as I started looking around the moon.  *I spotted someone else on the moon.  I approached that person.  I recognized Nomad.*  I approached him.  *He said he wanted to go to that place I had told him about so we could fight there.  I said Q could take us to a training area  He said yes, that was it.*  I telepathically focused on contacting Q.  Q appeared next to me.  Q asked what it was I needed.  He pointed out it is always nice to see me.  I pointed at Nomad.  I introduced them to each other.  Q looked at Nomad closely.  He said there is a coliseum in the Outer Realms where he could send us.  He snapped his fingers and then the area around us changed.  We were now in what looked like an ancient Roman* coliseum.*  He pointed at one side of the area where there were weapons.  Nomad picked up *a staff that had a blade on each end of it.*  Q asked if that was the weapon he wanted to use.  Nomad started playing around with it.  Q handed me a similar weapon.  The rack of weapons disappeared.  Q stepped aside and said to let the match begin.
> 
> We started dueling with the staffs.  We exchanged attacks for a short time before I *teleported* out of the path of one of his attacks and ended up behind him where I used my staff to sweep his feet from under him and he fell on the ground.  He got up quickly and then disappeared himself.  I felt a presence behind me and jumped out of the way of an attack from behind.  Apparently *Nomad had teleported* behind me.  We continued exchanging attacks for a bit longer.
> 
> "How about you try this out?" I asked.  *I focused on the Metallica song Metal Militia and used it to summon a large number of clones of myself.*  There were now a lot of me.  I was standing all around Nomad in a circle.  Each of us was pointing the blade of their staff into the circle directly at Nomad.  "A pocket full of spears"  The cloned me's started attacking.  I kept it to the rules followed in Assassin's Creed where even when there are a lot of enemies they only seem to attack one at a time.  The clones of me charged in one after the other and attacked Nomad.  Some of the attacks seemed to get through, he blocked others.  It then looked like he was focusing on something.  I held off my clones for a bit to see what he was trying.  *He multiplied himself.  Now the coliseum was filled with numerous one-on-one fights between a Nomad and a Raven.*  I (the real me) was facing one of the Nomads.  It was a clone.  I ran my blade through the clone's neck and killed it.  The clone vanished.  *The fight continued for a bit longer until I found myself fighting the real Nomad.*  He was coming at me.  I dropped my own staff and grabbed his, flipping him by his own staff. * I then pointed the blade end at Nomad's neck and announced he was dead.  Of course I wasn't really going to kill him and I told him that.*
> 
> *Spike was there, and Selene was also.  I asked how long they had been there.  Spike said they had come to watch the show.  Nomad said if I wasn't going to kill him he would kill himself.  Spike said he saw Nomad was still mental.  Selene said she didn't want him to kill himself.*  Q appeared beside us.  He said we were in the training area.  No one can die here.  So if he wants to kill himself, no one would get hurt.  *Selene said she didn't want to watch Nomad kill himself.  Nomad said he would do it in another room then.  He turned and walked away.  Spike looked at Nomad as he left and then back at me.  He just rolled his eyes and repeated that Nomad is completely mad.  Selene looked worried.*  Q reassured her that Nomad wouldn't die.  Although he did have to admit it is odd for someone here to kill themselves.  He said he hoped Nomad didn't have the same suicidal tendencies in his waking life  *Shortly later Nomad re-spawned in front of us.  He said that was cool.*  Spike shook his head but said nothing this time.  *Nomad said he had been in a void.*  Q said if everyone was done, we would get going.  He snapped his fingers.  That was the last thing I knew before I woke.



excerpt from my dream journal:

*I went back to the Moon*, and I was me again.
*
"There you are!" said a voice. It was Raven. "Hi! Let's meet Q. I want to duel in that arena."*

missing time (for some reason I don't remember meeting Q)
*
We were in a great empty colloseum. Raven and I were fighting with double-bladed staffs.* The weapons were kickass. I think Selene and Spike may have been there, but I don't remember.* She started teleporting around me. I tried it. I did it a couple times, but not anywhere as near as well as she did.
*
*There was a pause in the battle. Suddenly she multiplied herself into an army of about 100 Raven Knights.* "Holy shit! I wonder if I can do that."
*
I did also. It came pretty easily to me.* I tried to see out of the eyes of all the me's, remember Mylynes having that ability, but I couldn't. The best I could do was to go into third person.

It was amazing to watch. Every time one of the copies died, they disappeared, and became part of the living ones.* Then there was just Raven and I. She defeated me, and pointed the blade at my throat. "I am not going to kill you, even if this is a dream!" she said.

"Well, then, I am am going to do it myself."*

*I was aware of Spike and Selene. Spike said, "You're nuts."

"Don't!" said Selene. "You are going to traumatize me."

"Fine, I'll go into one of those rooms in the colloseum and do it. It's just a dream anyway."

"Okay... well, go ahead," she relented.

"I am not really going to die."
*
*"I know."*

I got down on my knees, and drew my sword.* I commited harakiri,* but no one cut off my head. My sword felt like warm light going into me.* I was suddenly in The Void.* There was whiteness all around, and nothing solid. There was no sound. I was a faint little flame flickering in The Void.

I went back to the *colloseum.*
*
"Cool!" I said.

"Well, what happened?" said Raven.

"I went into The Void for a second."

"Interesting," said Raven.*

*My dream continued from there.  It's so awesome that we can do this over and over.  It's great to battle someone who is my better. It's the only way to learn.
*

----------


## Baron Samedi

To better see the parallels, I am going to line up the DJ's paragraph by paragraph.  Raven Knight's entries will be in red,, mine will be in green.  There are parts that I am leaving out, because we weren't together, so check out our individual journals to see dreams in the entirety. Sometimes our dreams diverge and we come back together.

Battle against Tooth (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep I focused on the moon.
*
The Revolting Mr. Tooth*
For some reason, I was not on the moon, I was flying there. I sensed danger. I turned into a giant minotaur. This strange person appeared in front of me. *He looked kind of like a shriveled corpse*. His skin was purple and smooth, his eye was missing, and the other was hanging out of its socket, flopping on the cheek, socket, his left ear was torn and sagging, and was hanging off of his head. His lipless mouth was open and *drooling*, and had about three teeth left in it. His nails were greenish, thick, and ridged. His right leg was lame, and he was limping at me, making slurping noises. His right arm was huge, and dragging on a ground that didn't exist.

I looked at his right hand. It was so fucking huge that it didn't make sense. He smiled when I stared at his hand. He reached at my throat, and grabbed me, but as he grabbed, his hand got bigger, and he* grabbed* me around my entire body.

His disgusting mouth came at me as I struggled.* I increased in size, but he did the same*, so relatively our size did not change. "Damn you!" I thought. I teleported away.
I started flying back to the moon. These slimy purplish-pink balls were stuck to my body, draining me. I knew they were some kind of astral parasite. "What the fuck are these things?" I thought. Whatever they were, they were keeping me from teleporting to the moon. I spun quickly and some fell off. I stopped and began pulling the parasites off me. Then I saw the gimpy guy.
He was limping at me again. "Who the hell are you?" I said.
"Tooth!" he said, but it was more like, "toos!" It was the most disgusting word I have ever heard, just because how he was slobbering when he said it, it made me feel naseous. "What the fuck? What kind of fucking DC are you?" (Yes, I did say DC, and not dream character.)

He laughed a disgusting slurpy laugh. "You fucking idiot, I am real person!"
"Hey, fuck you, dream character," I said. "I am going to ignore to fucking oblivion."
I turned around, ignoring him, and focused on the moon.
"You fucking moron. I am a real person. Ignoring doesn't work with real people." On real people he roared like a thousand demons going into battle. I zoomed out to third person. I saw a giant purple mouth stretched out from a giant purple rotting head, with three disgusting yellow teeth."
"Go, ahead and bite me, bitch," Minotaur-me said, and I stopped flying. I was back in first person. I was covered in pointy teeth, but the teeth were pointing at me. There was a* jet black cloud* around the teeth. The teeth were hovering about two or three inches above my skin.I
They shook and giggled. It sounded kind of cute. "What the fuck? Why the hell do these little fuckers sound cute?" With a chomping sound, all the teeth poked me at the same time." It hurt like a bitch.
"Fuck you!" I said. "This pain isn't real." I struggled to break free of the teeth and black cloud that were covering me.

"What the fuck are you?"
The tooth cloud flew off me, and became the man form again. He lifted his right hand. Glowing green orbs began floating about. *"I'm a Nightstalker, bitch," he said.*
"Hey, fuck you, man. Fuck your Nightstalker bullshit."
"Hey, fuck you, back. You are such a fucking moron. You are such a little bitch! Ha-a! Ha-a! Ha-a!" At, "fucking moron, blah blah blah," he said everything in slow motion. I reacted in slow motion, and that meant he had slowed time down, because I received his suggestion, like a fucking moron.
"Fuuuuuuuck youuuuuuuuuuu, maaaaaaaaaaan!" I said in slow motion as he reached for me, but his giant arm was moving faster and faster, now it was normal speed. I realized he hadn't slowed time, and I felt like such an idiot. I started flying away at normal speed, and his arm moved faster.
"Hey, fuck you man!" I said really fast, spun, formed a purple vortex portal in front of me, and went through.


I fell asleep focusing on entering into a WILD. I found myself on *the moon*. I was looking for Nomad. I was thinking we were going to try to get someone to be lucid in the dream state. I didn't remember who. And I certainly didn't know how to find that person. I figured I should find Nomad first. I started walking around on the moon. *I was looking around again when a portal opened in the air. A man flew through the portal and landed on the ground in front of me, stirring up a cloud of moon dust as he landed. It was Nomad.* *I asked where he had been. A few more people came through the portal. I didn't recognize any of them. Nomad stood up and looked at them. A hand came through the portal and grabbed Nomad, pulling him back through.* I did a double take at that. I took flight to follow Nomad through the portal but the portal closed just before I got to it.

On the Moon with ... People from the Forum?
(The above fight I had forgetten until I got to the part in grey below.)*"There you are!" said Raven Knight. "I've been looking for you." I had the strange feeling that I tumbled out of a portal. I was sitting on the ground. I turned to a purple vortex purple, that I must have created. People started tumbling out.*

"Oh! Who are these people?" She said.
*
About four or five people tumbled out.* "Oh! These are people from the for-nyah!" *A hand reached out of the portal, and yanked me back in.* "Damn! I should have closed that thing! Shit! Shit! Shit!"

I was in outer space. (At this point I remembered the first fight.)*
Tooth Battle #2: Yanked back into space
*
I was with Tooth again. "Hey, what the fuck! You can't do that to me!" I said.
"I told you I'm r-r-eal!" On real he made this disgusting growly sound. He grinded his teeth as he said the "r" sound, and for some reason, he had about 50 gross yellow crooked flat teeth on top an bottom.
"You can't ignore me away, dumbass. You are getting fucking haunted, bitch!" On haunted he sounded like a dying man gasping for air, and the roar of a zombie at the same time. It was creepy as fuck.
"Fuck, your real person Nightstalker bullshit. I don't believe in you. You're just a fucking dream character."
He threw his head back and laughed. Bones broke out of papery skin on his torso, and his skin turned a dark grey around the stomach. It was revolting.
"You are fucking disgusting," I said.
"That's the point, dumbass," said Tooth.
I had know it along, but every time, I began to be aware of his tactics, he would do it again, but in a different way. He was using being disgusting as a way to pull focus toward him, to give him power. Just like he made it "stop time" by talking in slow motion, after he pulled my focus. I was still focused on him, so I reacted in slow motion, even though he didn't actually stop time.

"Goddamn! This person is smart," I said in my head. "Maybe he is a real person."

"Your tutorial, sucks, by the way," and he sounded like a teenage Halo 3 fanboy shithead. It annoyed me.
"Look at you," he said seriously, as he turned to face me. "You're weak!" he said, and sounded like an army of demonic cyborgs roaring into battle, as he put his hands by his sides, and opened his huge mouth at me. "Not again!" I thought.
"Go ahead and bite me, bitch, you're not real."
He laughed, and made a chomping sound as he bit down on me. I was surrounded by a warm wet slurpy darkness. He laughed again. Then, I was in the tooth-cloud again.
"Pain isn't real on the dream plane, shithead," I said. "Go ahead, fucker!" He poked all his teeth into me, but it didn't hurt. I laughed. It kind of tickled. Then, the tooth cloud was stuck to me. I couldn't move. I struggled to break free.
"Hey fuck this shit!" I said, and I spun forward, releasing his grip. "C'mere," he said, and sounded like a retarded flaming homosexual.
"What the fuck?" I laughed. I created a portal in front of me, and flew toward it. I still had those little pink slimy glowing parasite balls stuck to me. "Hey, you little fuckers," I said as spun again. Some were still stuck to me. "Get the fuck off me!" I said, as I pulled them off. I flew into the portal, and it closed behind me.


"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled after whoever it was who had grabbed Nomad. I looked back at the surface of the moon. The people who had come with Nomad were wandering around a bit. Should I tend to them? I was wondering what might have grabbed Nomad. *I was about to open a portal and follow Nomad when a portal opened and Nomad came through. This time the portal closed behind him. I asked him what had happened. He said he had been in a fight. He was covered with slime*.

*"That's nasty!"* I said, quoting Donkey from Shrek II (after Puss 'N Boots coughed up a hairball), *"You've been slimed!" I hit Nomad with a wave of energy that was strong enough to incinerate the slime without harming him. He thanked me and started looking at the people who had come through his portal. He seemed to recognize some of them. I asked if he wanted to make his friend lucid. He said yes. I said he should open the portal since I don't know his friend. He opened a portal and we went through it*.

*In which I see The Cusp, and Man of Shred*
*I tumbled back on to the moon, and the portal went, boop! and closed.* I was the a Minotaur still. I felt dizzy. I had to sit. "Nomad," said Raven, walking over to me. She put her hand on my shoulder, and knelt down next to me, looking concerned. I turned into a Bedouin wearing all white. "Fuck!" I said in a daze. *"I think I just got in a fight with a real person."*
"Really?" she said. "That is some crazy shit. You okay?"
"Yeah," I said, slowly standing. I felt the need to brush myself off. *I was covered in slimy ectoplasm. "Yuck!"
"Oh shit!" said Raven. "That is nasty. Here."
She held out a white staff with a white crystal at the top which then glowed orange, looking like molten iron. She began singing, and the stone vibrated. Orange glowing magic flew out of it for a second, then I was engulfed in flame for a couple seconds.
The slime was burned off.
"There!" she said.
"Wow," thank you, "I said."*
"So, are you sure you're okay?" she said.
"Yeah, I was disoriented, but it's all in the head, right?" For some reason, I was a minotaur again, and when I said that I went cross-eyed, stuck out my tongue, and hit myself in the head, and moved my head around like I was dizzy. Two little yellow birds flew around my head for a second, and there was a cuckoo sound.
"Yeah," she laughed.
Then, she began creating a portal. She stopped. "Oh, wait, who are all these people?"

"I think they are people from the forum!" I said.
There were some people standing near the portal wandering around. "Hey, can you guys stand in a line. Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but I am just trying to see you." The first person, was a man, who looked like purple and white crystal. I felt like he was familiar, but I couldn't remember. The words "The Cusp" appeared above his head in fat white letters, and waved like a flag in the wind.
*"Right! You are The Cusp!*" He seemed pleased. The next person, was looking around confused. "Where the fuck am I? What the fuck is going on? This is fucking insane. What the fuck? Am I in school? Fuck! I hate school dreams," he mumbled. He was green and white. *"Hey, you are Man of Shred."*
"Huh?" he said, and looked up at me. There were three or four other people, a blue person, yellow, green, and pink.
"Hey can you guys- You know what? I can't recognize these people!" I said to Raven.
"Okay," she laughed, and walked past me, patting my shoulder. "I am going to create a portal." As she did it, she looked at me and said, *"We are going to try and make your friend lucid, yes?"*
"Right, I said." T-k-d-o," I said forgetting the y. A black tear in the fabric of time and space appeared in front of her.
*"Hey," I said, "Can I make the portal? I need practice."*
"Sure," she laughed, and her portal sealed itself up.
I had a feeling that we should've used her portal, but I really want to practice.
I started doing throat singing sounds, like, womp! womp! womp! and I created a purple vortex portal. Raven went in. I waved at the others on The Moon. "Hey, you guys are welcome to come. We are going to try and make this guy lucid!" The Cusp just stood there, smiling benignly at me with his hands folded in front of him. Man of Shred was still looking around confused, now at the ground. "Where are my glasses?" he said, and touched his face. "No, contacts. No, wait a minute! I don't need contacts. This is a dream. Grrr." He actually said grr. I thought it was kind of funny, but I also felt a little sorry for him.

The other people were talking to each other, oblivious. This annoyed me. "Portal! Lucid! We're going!" I called. "Aw, fuck it!" I said, and went in.


On the other side we were in* someone's bedroom*. *There was someone asleep in the bed. Nomad went to wake the person up.* *The person sat up on the bed.* I was having trouble seeing him clearly. Actually I was having trouble seeing anything clearly. I was getting a bit disoriented. *The person we had awakened asked who we were. I told him he was dreaming*. I tried to remind myself of the same thing. I was losing the dream.* Nomad opened a portal. Something pulled him through. The portal closed behind him*. I felt the dream slip away from me and I woke.

'Dammit! He's Not even Dreaming!"
*
I was in someone's bedroom with Raven.* There was a sliding glass door with a green curtain on my right that opened up to a covered patio. There was a dresser behind me, and some posters on the wall of bands, and a black and florouscent psychedelic poster. This guy's room was kind of messy, but it wasn't trashed. There was something that was glowing yellow sitting on a little square end table in the middle of the room. I realized it was weed.

"Ok," I said, cracking my knuckles, "let's wake this fucker up."

"Are you sure it's TKD-whatever?" she said.

"Well, there's only one way to find out."

"Wait, Nomad, think. We're supposed to make him lucid. That means if we're here..."

"Oh, shit, this fucker isn't even dreaming! Dammit!"

"You're right. Do you think we can induce a dream?"

"I don't know, let's try and pull his astral body or dream body, whatever you call it, out of him."

"I don't think that's right," she said. "It might freak him out. Let's just try and wake his dream body up."

For some reason, she looked like an assassin, and I looked like my green crystal energy self.

I put my hand on his shoulder, and shook it. "Hey wake up." His dream body moved, but not his real body. I was pleased with this.
He didn't wake. Raven shook his other shoulder. "Hey, wake up, wake up, dude!" I said. *The man's (boy's?) dream body woke up, and sat up on the edge of the bed.*
*"What? Who are you guys?"*
I began creating a portal.
"You're lucid, dude!"
"What?" he said. "I'm not lucid. Is this a dream? Why am I in my bedroom?" *Raven bent down and looked him in the face, "You are dreaming!"* She smiled at him. "Right, you are dreaming," I laughed.
"Oh. What? Really? Hmm. I have to go to the bathroom."
"No you don't! You're dreaming." Let's go through this portal. I was getting anxious to go through. I had a bad feeling of foreboding.
*
Just then, a cartoon arm popped out of the portal and grabbed me, pulling me through*. "Fuuck youuu!" I yelled as Tooth pulled Minotaur me by my shoulder through whirling purple and we looked like cartoons as he limped along.

Note: I was only awake briefly. I was thinking about what had grabbed Nomad and I wanted to get back into the dream state to find out what it was. I maintained lucidity and went back into the dream state for a WILD

*
Battle #3: In Which I become a kickass Lava Minotaur*

We were in outer space. He was floating in front of me, slowing moving up and down, in some cheezy Dragon Ball Z pose. An orange glow formed around his right hand. He suddenly turned into Goku.
"Are you fucking kidding me?" I laughed. He started charging up, and I yawned. "Kamehameha!" he shouted, and shot a huge beam of energy at me. I dodged it easily, yawning again. "Oh, what? You mean the first king of Hawaii?" I taunted, laughing again.
"Damn you, you little shit!" and he turned back into zombie-Tooth. "I am going to eat your fuckiing soul!" he roared, and did his bite attack. I teleported away, and laughed.
"How many goddamned times are you going to do that?"
He started losing his cool.
I snorted at him, and slowly grew in size. My minotaur eyes, glowed red, and smoke came from my nostrils. I inhaled, and my skin turned black like lava rock. Little cracks formed over my body and opened, revealing hot lava underneath. A stone whip appeared in my left hand, and a stone shield in my right.
We were standing on a lava field. It was slowly flowing. There were pillars of rock about the landscape. I tightened my grip on my whip, and walked toward Tooth, while looking at myself in from 3rd person. I looked pretty badass.
Huge boulders began to lift off of the ground in my telepathic anger. I growled at him, and rolled my left wrist. "How long are you going to follow me around, you little shit?"
Tooth started to get lost in my menacing red eyes, then he looked away, glancing around the landscape. He was upset that he was in my world now. I rolled my wrist again, and stomped toward him, BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!"
He looked at my wrist as it cracked loudly. I moved it very slowly. He looked down at the whip. It came to life and turned into a snake, and hissed at him.
"Hey fuck, all this shit!" he said, and snapped out of it.
He roared and leaned back, and* green slimy tapeworms shot out of his torso,* their ends anchored in his innards. It was the most disgusting fucking thing I have ever seen. I knelt down, as the tapeworms came at me, and I increased the size of my shield. The tapeworms glanced off my shield, and I grunted with the impact. The snake hissed at the tapeworms. The tapeworms went limp, and Tooth retracted them into his body.

"You are fucking disgusting! You know that?"

My world disappeared, and we were back in space again. I was an ordinary minotaur, and he was ordinary Tooth, whatever the hell that means.
He screamed at me, and lunged in anger. I redirected his energy, and did a judo throw up and over me, tossing him on his back. He turned in Hercules, and lunged at me again, grabbing me. We wrestled in outer space, tossing each other, landing, then charging at each other again. Every time we made contact, he kept patting me lightly all over my body as much as he could. It creeped me out.
Next time he tossed me, I turned into a great black bull. I slowly grew in size, and my eyes turned red. I pawed at the "ground." A colloseum formed behind me, and my horns slowly grew in size. There was a crowd chanting, "The bull! The bull! The bull!" I zoomed out into third person.
For a second, I saw The Tooth as a green energy form. "Let's wrestle again so I can touch you!" he said.

"No, you creep!" I rumbled and pawed the ground. I charged at him, roaring, and he changed into a giant pointed carnivore tooth, pointed at me face. I slowly moved, and he reacted slowly. I laughed inside, but kept the game up. I expanded, and changed into black goo, then I surrounded him, and changed into a giant vacuum sealed glass jar.

He knocked around inside me. "Hey let me out of here, you asshole!" he whined. Then he started whimpering like a child. "I'm just a kid. My dad hits us." He started crying. I got the image in my mind of a sad little purple zombie boy crying in a dark corner, a dark shadow looming. It was fucking disturbing.
"Why are you such an asshole? I'm just a kid." I felt really sorry for him.
"Was he just a kid?"
"I am still stealing his fucking energy," said a little voice quietly, pleased with himself. The glass around the tooth was glowing pink, and little glowing orbs were moving up into him. "I'm touching you, dumbass!"

I roared in anger and became a minotaur again.

He went into his many tooth and cloud form again, and I reached up, and said, "King of Dragons, come to me!"

A huge purple vortex portal appeared above me and a blue dragon tail dangled above my head. I grabbed it. The tail yanked me through, and the portal sealed up.

"Dammit!" Tooth mumbled to himself.
*
In which I meet The Great Dragon
*
I was on a grassy mountain hillside with a great light blue dragon. It sparkled beautifully. It was huge. It was surrounding me with its body, lying down. I ran over and hugged it around the neck like a small child hugs a big dog.
It smiled and looked at me. It seemed feminine. Then, it changed to purple, and back to blue again.

I climbed on he back, and she took off. Her wings were translucent. She changed color to pink, to lavendar, to green, to blue, and back to lavendar again as we flew.

We landed on a cliffside. There was a nest of baby dragons. She was standing on he rear legs like a bird, because there was little room on the ledge of the aiyre. She plucked me off of her back with her mouth, and set me on the edge of the nest.

The baby dragons walked slowly around in circles. The momma dragon flew away, and came back with large strips of raw meat in her mouth. The baby dragons opened their mouths like baby birds, and she dropped a strip of meat in each one's mouth. I thought it was cute and kind of gross.

"Who are these?" I asked the momma dragon.

"My children," of course, she said smiling at me.

Suddenly I was on a great chessboard in the middle of a well manicured English garden. A giant king that looked like the little fat guy from Alice in Wonderland slowly ambled toward me, threateningly, a stupid look on his face. I ignored him.

"My children will aid you," said the momma dragon at the edge of the chessboard in front of me. On my right shoulder sat a tiny golden Eastern dragon, about three feet long. (The mom was a Euopean looking dragon.) He shot a jet of flame out of his little mouth. He clapped his front claws together, and lightning appeared on his paws. He stood on my shoulder, the lightning crackled on his claws.

The dragon on my left was a sky blue color, and looked like a cross between both types of dragons. He turned invisble, no he turned into liquid water. He turned blue again.

I turned and faced the king. The golden dragon flew slithering through the air, and blew fire in the king's face, who I now realized was an automaton. The king's face was charred, but his stupid doll face had a permanent grin on it. He waved his hands at his face.

The water dragon flew at the king, and then landed on the ground turning into water. He hopped to the king like a slinky, then turned into a puddle. The king slipped and fell. The golden dragon flew down and landed in the puddle. Lightning came out of his claws, through the puddle, and shocked the king. He stopped moving, and I heard his gears wind down.

"Very good!" said the momma dragon. "You already know how to command your pets! Their elements will balance out your weaknesses. As you progress in your dream journeys, your worlds will get increasingly bizarre. Do not be amazed, do not be alarmed. Remain calm, and learn to focus your mind." I nodded.
"Be good, children!" she said, and flew away.

"So, now you know," said myself from the other dimension appearing in front of me. He had a leather glove on his right hand. He was shirtless and barefoot, wearing jeans, with red spikes coming out of him. He lifted it, and a giant blue budgie landed on his glove. He gave the a piece of meat, which it quickly gobbled up. "Uh...falconry?" I said.

"Something like that." He lifted both arms, and a flock of parakeets landed on his arms.

"Aren't they cute?"

"That's the point," he said. He closed his eyes, and straightened his arms. A great beautiful blade formed above us, the color of the sky. Then, I realized it was made of birds.

"Now it's time for you to go," he said, forming a portal.

I was on the moon now. I was alone there. I looked around and wondered where Nomad had gone. I focused on making a portal to follow him. A portal opened. Before I could go through it, however, someone else came. A* zombie* from Resident Evil. I did a double take and my portal closed. The zombie came over towards me. Even though I was on the moon a wave of stink hit my nose. I wrinkled my nose as I eyed the zombie. The zombie was laughing at me. *The zombie grew huge and tried to grab hold of me.* I used Damage, Inc. by Metallica to hit the zombie with fireballs. It burst into flames and returned to its normal size.

I was talking to myself more than anything, "Great. A reject from Resident Evil."

The zombie transformed again. *This time it transformed into a huge black blob of some kind.* The blob came at me and *completely surrounded me.* The smell was nauseating. I focused on the song Damage, Inc. by Metallica. I used it to create an expanding wall of flames that moved outwards from me. The blast of fire pushed the blob/zombie thing away from me and set it on fire as it did. The blob released me and moved out into space, still burning brightly. I could hear a scream of rage or pain or both. The blob turned back into a zombie again. He looked pissed.* I asked the zombie who the hell he was. He said he was a f**king dreamstalker.* I told him he had stalked into the wrong dream this time.

*The zombie laughed. It was drooling. It was disgusting. Some kind of tentacle erupted from its stomach and came at me*. My bracelet (like the Witchblade from the comic Witchblade) formed into a sword and I cut off the Tentacle as it came at me. The tentacle tried to wrap itself around the sword. I used Battery and sent a blast of Electricity back up the tentacle into the zombie. The zombie was being electrocuted when I saw* a portal open. Nomad was there and trying to get the zombie's attention. The zombie turned and went to attack Nomad.*

"Don't you try to ignore me!" I yelled at the zombie and used Battery to hit the zombie with a huge bolt of lightning. That threw the zombie into the air where *Nomad hit it with a wave of energy that sent it flying.* The zombie landed and made a small crater in the ground. I told Nomad that someone had been playing too much Resident Evil.* I noticed Selene had shown up and seemed to want a piece of the zombie. She was firing energy blasts at the zombie. I added another bolt of lightning*. I saw Spike was also there. The zombie had been much larger, but he was shrinking as he was attacked. When he was about the size of a normal man I saw Spike attack him. Spike must have thought he was Alex Mercer off of Prototype* he grabbed hold of the zombie and actually consumed it. He absorbed the entire mass of the zombie into himself.* I heard the zombie shriek out as it was consumed. I was thinking that would make Spike sick. Consuming something that disgusting can't be healthy even for a vampire. Spike must have seen a worried look on my face because he smiled.

"Not to worry, luv," he said, "that zombie was mostly illusion."

I hugged Spike. Everything around me faded to black as I woke
Final Battle
*I tumbled out of a portal on to the Moon. Raven was facing down Tooth.* The others seemed to be watching. I jumped back through the portal, and landed in the dragon's nest. She was sitting in a circle, and there was an energy dome around a clutch of eggs.
"How do I defeat this fucker?" I asked her.

I looked at the energy dome. "Oh, right," I said. I hit the button on my belt, and a force field of energy formed around me. I focused on the portal I hoped was still on the Moon, and teleported back.

Raven was blasting Tooth with a double bladed staff. White hot magic was shooting out, as Tooth walked toward her, trying to grab her. "Don't you touch me, fucker," she said. Every time he got close, his hand bounced off of an invisible force field.
*"Hey Tooth," I said, and he ignored me. "Hey, Tooth,"* I yelled, time to take you to the dentist."
He turned and looked at me. "That joke doesn't even make sense! Your jokes suck!" I laughed at him as he charged me with a giant hand. I sat down on the ground. He bounced off my energy shield. "Why you gotta be a bitch?" he whined. He started pounding on my energy field.
"Why you gotta be a wigger?" I asked.
"Hey fuck you man! You don't know shit about me." My energy gloves formed around my fists, and I stood up. He formed his hands into claws, trying to penetrate the force field.
"I bet you wear a Jay-Z tshirt all day, but you probably listen to emo!"
My gloves started slowly extending.
"That was a lame insult. You really suck at dream battling."
My gloves extended beyond the force field, and I grabbed him by the ankles with my* energy*. I swung him in a circle, and I spun him around *tossing him far away*. As he flew through the air, he looked like an ugly doll. He landed, and stood up.

    26.09.2009
    Secret segment (WILD)

    NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

    Note: Initially I had left this part out, because my dream guide said to do it to protect Spike, but Raven's dream guides said it was cool (and they know her better0, so here it is.
    (redacted for secret magic)
    "Ack!" he screamed in pain. "You fucking asshole!"
    "You fucking asshole!" I mimicked. Then, I said walking slowly toward him getting louder and louder, "What? Who said that? What is your birthday? What is the price of coffee in Brazil, eastern standard time? What the fuck? Japan! Japan! Japan! Shut the hell up! Get out of my head! What year did you graduate high school? 867-5309 This asshole is driving me insane!"

    "Shut the hell up!" he screamed hysterically.

    I grabbed him by the ankles with my energy gloves, and I anchored myself down with my boots, and spun him around, and tossed him toward Raven and Selene. He attacked Raven as before, but he was much weaker now. He was about four times the size of a normal person. *Selene flew up, and fired bolts of moonlight at his face*, he put his hands up in front of his face, "Gaah!"

*Suddenly, Spike appeared behind him on the ground. Spike flew up, and landed on his neck, and bit down, sucking his energy out of him.* Tooth reached up to grab him, screaming in pain, but he faded into a mist, and I saw a little orange flame flickering in the mist. Spike landed on the ground and wiped glowing yellowish liquid off of his mouth, and Tooth began fading.

He whimpered on the ground, and I tossed him into a purple vortex.
"That shit was insane," I said to Raven. She nodded, and leaned on me, breathing heavily.
"I know, wake up, write everything down." The dream faded.

Commentary:

So, I guess Nightstalkers exist, or there are people on the dream plane that call themselves Nightstalkers.  I still am not sure if people can really invade dreams.  Just the fact that Raven and I have been sharing dreams makes me think that we already have accessed some type of dreamworld, or The DreamWorld that exists outside our two minds.  

I am sure I opened myself to attack by posting a Dream Battle tutorial in the Beyond dreaming forum, since he referenced that.  I don't know if he just wanted to sap my energy, have fun, or had something to prove.  Fighting in the DreamWorld is more fun than any game I have ever played, so I can't really say that he truly pissed me off.  He actually made me laugh when he talked like a flamer.  

Interesting how Raven and my perception of things are always slightly different, but often extremely similar.  It just depends on our archetypes, and other way we see things.

wrinkled purple corpse = zombie from Resident Evil
tapeworms = tentacles
black cloud = black blob

I am glad that I have already fought real people before this creepy fucker. He was powerful, but I learned a lot by fighting him. So, Mr, Tooth, (I know you are reading this) thank you.  I am also glad that I have strong allies in Raven, Selene, and Spike, and for the gifts that Selene has given me.

I learned a lot of lessons by fighting him, which I am sure you will also learn, if you have eyes to see.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> later, I was inside the party sitting at a wooden table with some people i seemed to know from the Dreamviews forum. I think one may have been waking nomad. he seemed to joke around like him. He had brown hair and eyes. someone was with him who seemed to be his friend. He was teasing me about guitar playing. he said "You play great punk guitar". I said "I hate punk... why would I play punk guitar" we went back and forth like that for a while. I kept looking across the table and across from me was a beautiful woman with brown hair. she never spoke but always seemed to look at me whenever i looked at her. she never seemed annoyed and seemed to match my gaze. she had huge brown eyes and a child like face. but her eyes seemed much older. Her face was sometimes luminescent, as if she was trying to burn her image of her into my mind. Both her and waking nomad stuck out of the dream like a color character in a black and white film. 
> 
>  I looked at the wooden railings and recognised Slayer's handwritting. The words spoke of synchronicity. I said to Nomad "so, you and slayer are friends now huh." he said "that's right." Then he harrassed me more about about playing punk guitar. 
> 
>  Small lucid: I realised i was entering a dream. I was outside a large warehouse floating to ward it. I grabbed onto a white pipe. I forgot what i had wanted to do and the dream faded almost instantly



27.09.2009Warehouse (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting at a beat up old pressed board circular folding table, in some random mismatched chairs with some people. I was teasing this guy about playing Guitar Hero.  I told him he must have a lot of virtual fans.
I had my arm around some hot chick, and I leaned back in my chair cockily.  We were playing cards, but I wasn't really paying much attention to the game.  There were people setting up for something.  They were carrying speakers and hanging lights.  They seemed to not notice us.  I felt like we were by some warehouse by the docks, the generic fighting place for superheroes.  I wondered if any bad guys were going to pop out.  I suddenly was floating above the warehouse, and it reminded me of a scene from a Batman cartoon.
Then, I was back in the warehouse at the card table. I was drinking a cheap bottle of beer, and smoking a cigarette.
I felt like talking about the meaning of life for some reason, but I thought this would be an inappropriate setting.  I tapped my cig in the ashtray, and the dream faded.
I later realized the woman was Selene.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Note: Raven entitled this dream "Mortal Kombat!*"





> Note: I didn't enter this dream as a WILD so I was not lucid at the beginning of the dream:
> 
> I was on the moon.  That didn't seem at all strange to me.  I was thinking how cool it was that I was one of the first people to take up permanent residence on the moon.  I was thinking I could only stay outside for a certain length of time before the inhospitable environment of the moon started getting to me.  The cold, the lack of atmosphere  I didn't notice anything right now.  I was breathing fine and the temperature was perfect.  I was thinking it could sneak up on me.  One minute I might be fine and the next I could be suffocating.  I started looking for the entrance to the building I lived in.  I was thinking it was like the Biosphere in Arizona.  A completely self-contained environment.  I didn't see it.  I did see a woman wandering on the moon.  She seemed to be looking for someone.  I walked over to her.  I didn't recognize her as someone I was living with.  I wondered if there was more than one Biosphere on the moon.  I asked the woman where she was from.  She looked at me and smiled.  She had long black hair and dark eyes.  She said it wasn't normal for her to find me when I wasn't lucid.  I asked what she was talking about.  She told me I was dreaming.  *She asked if I had seen Nomad.  I hadn't seen anyone else so I said no*.  I focused on the fact she had said I was dreaming.  I decided to do a reality check.  I tried to fly and found I could.  I landed in front of Selene, becoming lucid.
> 
> *Selene asked me again if I had seen Nomad.  I said no, I had just gotten there.  She said she was wondering if Nomad had run in to that night stalker again.  I was thinking of a Resident Evil zombie.  I was also thinking the zombie needed to have its ass kicked.  I was thinking about going to find the zombie when a portal opened.  Nomad came through the portal.  There was a zombie following him.*  I formed Witchblade into a *sword* and prepared to attack the zombie.  Today is a good day to kill zombies!  *I was going to attack the zombie but it looked like Nomad had other ideas.  He said he was going to fight the zombie one on one in the coliseum.  I did a double take, but I figured the training area would do fine for the match.  I would need Q  I focused on telepathically contacting Q.*  Q appeared in front of me.  I told him what Nomad wanted to do.  Q said if Nomad wanted an official match between him and Tooth then it would be so.  Q snapped his fingers and the area around us changed
> 
> I was standing between Spike and Q in a *coliseum*.  Q announced that the match should begin.  He told me he was going to monitor things from a different point of view.  He disappeared in a flash of white light.  I looked out into the middle of the arena.  Nomad was facing down a zombie.  I assumed the zombie was Tooth.  I still thought he looked like he belonged on Resident Evil.  The zombie reached out to* grab* Nomad but Nomad *punched* him right in the face.  It looked like Nomad's arm got longer  *Tooth dropped an F-bomb.  I heard Q's voice announce that Nomad had won the first round.  Tooth dropped another F-bomb as he found himself back on his own side of the coliseum facing Nomad again.  
> *
> *Nomad transformed into a large minotaur.  The zombie changed into a giant bull.*  My mind wandered to a video I had seen on YouTube, the preview for a video game coming up.  "They call me The Bull"  I was thinking The Bull was a loser.  I was brought back to the present when *Selene was jumping for joy.*  I saw the situation in the coliseum now involved* a beautiful unicorn with an impossibly long horn charging at the bull as the bull was charging at the unicorn.  The unicorn's horn impaled the bull's head right between the eyes.  Q announced the second round went to Nomad.  They were back in their starting positions.  Tooth dropped another F-bomb.
> ...



27.09.20091 on 1 vs Tooth (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I went to sleep, I focused on the moon.
For some reason, I was not on the moon, but flying toward the moon in outer space. I hit the button on my energy belt, and an energy field formed around me.  
Pink glowing astral parasites flew toward me the way iron shavings are drawn toward  a magnet, but the bounced of my energy field, and couldn't stick to it.
*"Damn, why am I not on the moon?"* I said to myself. I sensed danger.
My dragon pets appeared on my shoulders, the golden one on the right, and the sky blue on one the left.
Suddenly, Tooth was floating in front of me. The golden one rushed at him, and blew fire in his face.  "AH!" he put up his hands, and his skin smoldered.
Then, the sky blue one, the water dragon turned into water, and splashed him in the face.
"What?" he laughed.  Then, the golden one flew on the back of his wet head and shocked him with lightning.
"Argh! You asshole! Can't you ever fight by yourself?" My baby dragons returned to me.
A green glow formed around his right hand. I sighed, which really annoyed him.
"Hey, why don't we fight one-on-one, in an arena, without anyone interfering?"
"Hmph," he said, "Uh, okay."
There was no way he could get out of it, since he implied that's what he wanted anyway.
"Come with me to the moon, and we can meet someone who can take us there." I teleported to the moon without saying anything more.

*I appeared on the moon, and I saw Raven, Selene,* and there were some other people, too.  I don't remember who they were, but I think they may have been from the forums.
*Tooth appeared right after me.  Raven put her hand on the hilt of her sword.  "Wait," I told her, "we're going to fight one-on-one in the colloseum."
*
"Oh," she smiled.  *She looked like she was talking to a spirit, like when someone channels.*  
I was suddenly in the colloseum again, but this time Tooth was across from me.  *I sensed Raven, Selene, and an invisible Spike watching.*  I knew Q was there too, but I felt more like he was the colloseum itself, or something.  Tooth looked a little disoriented, then he looked at me.

He started charging up his ugly big right hand.  I ran at him, and *punched* him in the hand.  "Ow, shit!" he said.
"Round 1!" said a voice, "goes to Nomad!"
"Wait, what?" said Tooth, "what kind of bullshit is this?"

We were suddenly back in the same positions.
"What is this?" I thought amusedly. "Are we playing *Mortal Kombat* or something?"
"Round 2! Begin!" said the voice.
I changed into a *minotaur*, and Tooth changed into a *bull*. "Really?" I laughed.
I thought he would expect I would change into a giant lava minotaur again, so I changed my tact.
I slowly turned into *a beautiful white unicorn* with long eyelashes.  I flicked my mane and whinnied. *Selene clapped her hands with delight.  He charged me, and I slowly grew my horn as I ran at him, then as we made contact, I poked him right between the horns.*
"Gaah!" he shouted.
"Winner of Round 2: Nomad!"

"Wait!" said Tooth, but we were already back in starting positions.
"This is some bullshit," he murmured, *then ran right at me, getting frustrated.  I pretended like I was going to brace myself for the impact, but instead I did a judo throw and tossed him behind me.*
"Dammit!" he shouted.
"Nomad is the winner of Round 3!"

We were back in starting positions again.
"Round 4, begin!" said the voice.
He tried doing his giant mouth attack like he was going to eat me.  I looked away from his mouth and stood there, smiling.  When his horrible mouth got close, *I teleported behind him,* and slapped him on his head.
"Wait! What?"
"Wait! What? Wait What?" I mocked as I teleported around him slapping him on the top of his head repeatedly.
"You bas-"

"Winner Round 4: Waking Nomad! Round 5 begin!"
"Turd!" continued Tooth, and I laughed, which pissed him off even more.
*He slowly grew in size, getting bigger and bigger.*  "That ol' gag?" I laughed at him again, as then I shrunk down to about 2 or 3 feet tall.
"What the fuck?" he said.
"Oh shit! Wrong direction!" I feigned fear. This made him pleased with himself, and he kept growing until he was 50 or sixty feet tall.  
*I multiplied myself,* until there was about 100 or 200 hundred Nomads, and surrounded him in a *circle.*
"Hey,* fuck* this shit!" he said as he put his two fists together, and tried to smash my copies.  They ran away laughing.
The Nomads stood in a circle around him, and shrunk down even smaller, until we were about six inches high.
"What the *fuck*?" he said again.
*"Don't you have anything more interesting to say?"* said the real me in a tiny voice.
He turned his big ugly purple corpse face toward me, and all the copies started lauging at him in tiny voices.  
"Raa!" he roared. "Stop laughing at me!"
Then, my copies swirled around him, and some ran up his legs, *swarming over his body like army ants*, while other copies ran in circles on the ground with their swords drawn, laughing like maniacs.  The copies ran up his body, stabbing him with their swords in the energy weak spots, OtherMe (me-from-the-other-dimension) had showed me.
*"Ack!" he twitched, and slightly convulsed like a man being stung by wasps.*
"Match!" said a voice, and we were back in starting positions.
I looked like a badass Bedouin, wearing all white, and a scimitar hung from my hip.  My eyes glowed red, and steam slowly rose from my clothes.
"Winner of Match, five to zero: Waaaaaaaakiiiiiiiiiiing NOMAD!" shouted the voice.
"Hey, fuck you!" said Tooth quietly, and spit on the ground.  I drew my sword, and he tightened up, then I laughed and leaned on it like a cane, and crossed my ankles. 
Tooth teleported out of there.  Selene ran up and kissed me.  "I like the unicorn!" she said. "So cute!"
"Oh! There is so much I want to do tonight," I told Raven.
"Hmm?" she said, looked away from Spike who was holding her as
*(Note: Originally I had typed "ass" here, but I changed it after I reread it.* he caressed his chest. "Oh, well, don't you think you better wake up, and write this down before you forget? I don't think you need much more sleep."
"You're right," I conceded. I smiled and shrugged my shoulders. Selene stood on her tiptoes, and kissed me, and the dream faded.

That was so epic!!! Thanks for teaching me to multiply, and teleport, Raven Knight!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> later, I was inside the party sitting at a wooden table with some people i seemed to know from the Dreamviews forum. I think one may have been waking nomad. he seemed to joke around like him. He had brown hair and eyes. someone was with him who seemed to be his friend. He was teasing me about guitar playing. he said "You play great punk guitar". I said "I hate punk... why would I play punk guitar" we went back and forth like that for a while. I kept looking across the table and across from me was a beautiful woman with brown hair. she never spoke but always seemed to look at me whenever i looked at her. she never seemed annoyed and seemed to match my gaze. she had huge brown eyes and a child like face. but her eyes seemed much older. Her face was sometimes luminescent, as if she was trying to burn her image of her into my mind. Both her and waking nomad stuck out of the dream like a color character in a black and white film. 
> 
>  I looked at the wooden railings and recognised Slayer's handwritting. The words spoke of synchronicity. I said to Nomad "so, you and slayer are friends now huh." he said "that's right." Then he harrassed me more about about playing punk guitar. 
> 
>  Small lucid: I realised i was entering a dream. I was outside a large warehouse floating to ward it. I grabbed onto a white pipe. I forgot what i had wanted to do and the dream faded almost instantly








> 27.09.2009Warehouse (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was sitting at a beat up old pressed board circular folding table, in some random mismatched chairs with some people. I was teasing this guy about playing Guitar Hero.  I told him he must have a lot of virtual fans.
> I had my arm around some hot chick, and I leaned back in my chair cockily.  We were playing cards, but I wasn't really paying much attention to the game.  There were people setting up for something.  They were carrying speakers and hanging lights.  They seemed to not notice us.  I felt like we were by some warehouse by the docks, the generic fighting place for superheroes.  I wondered if any bad guys were going to pop out.  I suddenly was floating above the warehouse, and it reminded me of a scene from a Batman cartoon.
> Then, I was back in the warehouse at the card table. I was drinking a cheap bottle of beer, and smoking a cigarette.
> I felt like talking about the meaning of life for some reason, but I thought this would be an inappropriate setting.  I tapped my cig in the ashtray, and the dream faded.
> I later realized the woman was Selene.



These will become increasingly synchronous.

----------


## Baron Samedi

_excerpt from Raven Knight's DJ_
I stepped away from the sleeping Alicia and turned to go out the window.  I was thinking I might take a flight around town.  I was wondering if I was dreaming or astral projecting.  I felt like I was in the dream state.  But I wasn't really sure.  I flew through the window and looked around outside.  I saw the moon high in the sky.  It was a full moon.  That didn't seem right.  I couldn't think what phase the moon was in on the physical plane.  Something was reaching out from the moon.  It looked strange.  It looked alien.

Note: As I watch this strange phenomenon my lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity...

I watched it as it reached out from the moon and snaked its way towards the ground.  It was a tentacle of some kind.  The moon had an alien tentacle?  I flew up closer to the tentacle to look at it.  It was dripping with slime.  It also smelled bad.  My next thought was that the moon was taking a dump.  That made no sense.  The tentacle suddenly wrapped around my leg and pulled me up to the moon.  I formed a sword from my Witchblade bracelet and cut the tentacle off of me.  I did a flip in the low gravity and landed on the moon.  I looked around for the source of the tentacle.  There was a strange creature there.  Strange and ugly…  It looked like a zombie from Resident Evil.  It was covered with tentacles.  The zombie had sent the tentacle.  The moon hadn't been taking a dump.  The zombie was one of the most hideous examples of a Resident Evil zombie.

"Who the hell are you?" I asked the zombie.  Even though it was a zombie I was thinking I might get a response.  The zombie laughed at me.  It was drooling ooze.  A wave of stench rolled off of the zombie and assaulted my sense of smell.  The zombie seemed familiar.  It said I had wanted to meet it on the moon, so here we were.  Memories of the Dreamview forum came back to me.  A dreamstalker… I had said to meet me on the moon if he wanted to do something more productive.  I asked if he was ready to do something more productive than invade people's dreams.  He just laughed.  I said if he was looking to make his enemies puke, mission accomplished.  I felt like puking as we spoke.  Dream puking.  Really fun.  But most enemies we would face would not find an ooze dripping, partially decayed zombie either offensive or intimidating.  I was about to ask if he could take any other form when a tentacle shot out from the zombie and wrapped around me.  I formed a sword from Witchblade and sliced through the tentacle.  The zombie transformed into a blob of black smelly ooze and tried to surround me.  I hit it with fireballs created by Damage, Inc. to force it back.

"Excuse you," I said, thinking it didn't look like he really wanted to communicate at all, "That was really rude.  And I don't have infinite patience…  Do that again and get your ass kicked… again."  I looked at the zombie closely… and that made my stomach churn.  I tried to look at the zombie's eyes… or eye.  Only one of them was in its head.  The eye was green and oozing a black fluid.  I asked the zombie if it was a human.  Or maybe a demon.  Maybe a dream demon?  It was glaring at me through its oozing eye.  It said it was a nightstalker.  I asked if that is supposed to be a pathetic wanna-be dream demon.  I was still looking at the zombie.  I was looking for some sign… trying to figure out if there was a person in there or just a monster.  I could see nothing.

Note: When I meet someone who is acting like an ass but all they really need is a healing spell I can sense a sort of spark of light within them.  That is how I can determine if I need to fight someone or if they need healing.

The zombie was getting angry at my calling him a pathetic wanna-be dream demon.  I told him to go away before he got himself hurt.  *Instead of leaving he grew to be about 50 feet tall.*  I said if that was his choice… prepare to be crushed.  "This is gonna hurt a little bit…"  The song that had come to mind was Crush 'Em by Megadeth.  I have used that song to manipulate gravity.  I focused on the song.  The song started playing on the moon.

"Heads I win, tails you lose, out of my way I'm coming through, roll the dice don't think twice, and we crush, crush 'em!  Now we lay you down to rest, you'll never be more than second best, step inside you're in for a ride, and we crush, crush 'em!"  The song played through from the beginning, which created a series of gravity attacks that look similar to the ones used on the Final Fantasy games.  During the series of gravity attacks he tried to get a few of his own attacks in between.  He tried to wrap me up in slimy tentacles but I sliced through them with my Witchblade sword.  He tried again to surround me in a black blob but I just teleported away and behind him.  The only thing that almost made me lose focus on the song was when he went and PUKED on me!  I might have puked myself if my Witchblade armor hadn't formed and kept the crap off of me.  The sludge flowed off of my Witchblade armor like water off flows off of a duck.  But that didn't change the fact it was dis-gus-ting!  Need three words to express exactly how disgusting!  I hit him with one final gravity attack at the end of the song that sent him flying off into space and out of sight.  I was still standing in a puddle of ooze.  It was still gross.  I flew up into the air.  Everything faded to black around me as I woke.[/QUOTE]

[INDENT]28.09.2009Selene's Lucidity (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Excerpt from my DJ

I fell asleep, focusing on the moon.
I was in outer space again.  I knew what this meant by now.  I turned on my energy belt, and immediately afterward pink glowing astral parasites tried to stick on me, but bounced off of my energy shield. I saw Tooth to my left.
"Dammit, I got shit to do," I said without looking at him.  I opened a portal in front of me, spun, and went through.
Selene was waiting on the moon for me.* I saw Tooth in the distance, fighting with some people. He was a giant size.* 
"You know what?" I said to myself in my head, "fuck that guy, I really don't feel like dealing with his bullshit right now."
Selene ran up and gave me a kiss. I held her for a second, then looked her seriously in the eyes.  I turned on my energy shield again, generating from the energy belt Selene had given me. It grew large enough to shield both of us.
"Selene," I said, "I want to know if you are real."
"Of course, I am," she smiled, "you already know that."
"I mean, do you have a physical form?"
She looked bewildered, "I don't know... I..."
"You are dreaming!" I interrupted.
Her eyes got wide, and she stared off, as if in a trance.  It kind of scared me.
"What is your name? Where do you live?"
"My name is A_____ S______ and I live in Washington State."
(this is what I had heard her say in Waking life)
"What is your address?"
"8*** S_____ L_____ Lane, Redmond, Washington."
"Okay!" I said excitedly, and woke up.

_(dream continued in Nomad Chronicles)
_
*Note: Raven and I had some divergent dream goals: Hers was to heal her friend, mine was to find out if maybe Selene has physical form she is unaware of in dreams (which Raven helped me do, but of course it was my goal primarily).  I thought it might have been Raven fighting Tooth aka Gimpy, but I know she could handle him, since I can kick his ass, and she can kick my ass.  We also both were curious to see if we could make friends with Tooth/Gimpy, since he's a user on DV (username unknown) but he just wants to be a disgusting "Nightstalker" as he calls himself.*





> I was on the moon.  I looked around to see where I was.  I realized I wasn't alone there.  *Spike was right beside me.*
> 
> "Welcome to dream land, luv," he said and he kissed me.
> 
> I saw other people there.  *Nomad and Selene.  Selene was dripping with ooze*.  It was disgusting.
> *
> "You've been slimed!" I said as I used a wave of energy to vaporize the slime off of Selene.  She was staring off into space as if she was in a trance.*  I stared at her for a bit.  I waved my hand in front of her face.  She wasn't seeing anything.  I asked Nomad what was wrong with her.  *He said she was lucid.*  I said she looked the opposite of lucid to me.  She looked much less lucid than she normally does…  *Nomad said we should find her sleeping body.*  I looked at Selene and wondered what it was Nomad wanted to find.  I asked him.  He said Selene is a dreamer and we need to find her physical body.  I said ok.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Selene.  A portal opened.  I looked through the portal and saw myself standing next to Selene and looking through a portal…  And I could feel myself being watched…  I was looking into infinity.  I could see an infinite number of me's standing next to an infinite number of Selene's looking through an infinite number of portals at an infinite number of me's… this was making me disoriented so I closed the portal.  Nomad asked what had happened.  I said a paradox could have happened, but it had been averted.  I focused on using a portal again.  I tried to be more specific about finding a sleeping Selene.  I didn't really want to stare into infinity again…  A portal opened.  I looked through it and saw a *bedroom.*  I couldn't see the bedroom very clearly.  I told Nomad we could go through.  *He said he was losing the dream.  I took his hand and led him through the portal.  He pulled Selene through. * 
> 
> I couldn't see much of anything on the other side of the portal.  Was I trying to astral project again?  That seems to happen when I try to astral project to a place I have never been.  I was disoriented and* I tried to hold onto Nomad's hand*.  Something to ground me.  I tried to focus on his hand to stabilize the dream. * I felt his hand pull away from mine.*  I reached out but Nomad was gone now.  I couldn't focus on anything.  I tried to focus on a song.  Silent Lucidity by Queensrÿche.  I thought I could hear the song playing.  It was no good.  Everything around me faded to black and I woke.




I had already looked up a person with this name, and one person I found was a pretty young veterinarian.   I found that the address didn't exist, numberwise, but I mix numbers up all the time in waking life anyway, due to a learning disability I have.  There are two roads with similar names, but they end in Road, or Drive, and they are in Everett.  I googled the the two streets in Everett, and they are a 45 minute drive away from the vet's clinic.  I began having a strange feeling of belief mixed with a strong feeling of doubt, which was really strange.  I found out this woman had gotten married.  I wondered if she was divorced now like me. I decided to WILD again. I smoked one little hit of ganja, and went back to sleep.
I saw Tooth in front of Selene. She was still in a trance.  Tooth was in the form of a man-sized zombie toad. He looked so revolting.  He shot out a slimy tongue, and it wrapped around Selene.  I saw energy flowing out of her into him. "That slimy bastard!" I thought.  I leaped up, and slammed down on to his head, heels first.  
"Gaah!" He leaped up high, to get away, but I caught him in a purple energy net. I was using my energy gloves instinctively now.  I anchored myself with my energy boots, and spun him around.  I opened a portal, and tossed him in like a hammer throw.
Raven appeared. *I had a feeling Spike was there*, but invisible.*
Raven looked at Selene, and then did the same fire spell she did on me in another dream to burn the ectoplasm off of Selene.
Raven noticed Selene's trance-like state. She looked concerned, then looked at me.* 
*"What happened?"
"Well, she's lucid, I think.  I told her, 'you are dreaming.' She told me her name and stuff. I'm confused. Let's try and find her sleeping body."* 
"Okay," said Raven, and opened a portal. *"Dammit!" I said, "I can't maintain focus.* I am too emotional right now."
*"Just grab my hand," said Raven. I grabbed her hand, and then Selene's hand and we went through.   We were standing in the bedroom of a sleeping woman.*  I didn't really pay attention to what it looked like. 
Selene looked down at Raven and I holding hands.  She looked angry, and confused. *I let go of Raven's hand.*  She seemed like she was still in a semi-trance.
 I shook Selene. "Selene, Selene!"
"Huh? What?" She came out of the trance, and looked at me. I pointed at the sleeping woman.
"Is that you? Is that your sleeping body?"
"Huh?" she looked at the woman in bed.  She seemed a bit startled and upset. "Me? No! Yes."
"What?"
"I'm sorry," she started crying. "I just wanted to be with you."
It all made sense now.
I held her in my arms, and teleported back to the moon.  I held her as she cried quietly on my chest.  I stroked her thick black hair. "You don't have to do that any more, okay? I don't want you to.  Just be with me here."  I caressed the back of her head, and held her around the waist.  She looked up at me, and kissed lightly through her tears.
"Maybe I can make myself more corporeal!" I said.
"Okay," she said excitedly.
I looked down at my arms.  I could see the flesh on them.  I touched my forearms. They felt real.  I felt my dream body getting more and more solid.  Selene and I were somehow in a forest glen. It was the same one where we were with Spike after the first time we fought the Vampire King.
It was peaceful.  There was light bluish grass growing ankle-high, and wildflowers about.  The trees were small and young.
We held each other for a long time in silence.  I thought about how real she felt. 
[COLOR="DimGray"]**** missing time.  I think I may have woke up, and went back to sleep here.

*Note: I obviously totally lost Raven here, because I was so concerned about Selene.  Selene and I have a long history.  I am not going to go into detail about that now (it's very personal.  But if you want to know the nature of what she is, and our relationship, send me a PM, and I'll tell you.*

----------


## Man of Shred

I have a good feeling about you guys. I give you both permission to dream with me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *I was on the moon.*  I started walking around.  I wondered where I was.  I spotted someone there.  I approached that someone.  There was a zombie on the moon.  I did a double take.  The T-Virus was loose on the moon.  But how?  How could that even be possible?  I looked around a bit more.  The zombie didn't seem to have noticed me.  I thought of Assassin's Creed.  My Witchblade took the form of Altaïr's hidden blade.  I made a point to move completely silently.  I focused on being totally invisible.  I really felt invisible.  I felt like I was gliding over the surface of the moon instead of walking.  I heard no sound to betray my passage.  Then I was right behind the zombie.  Time for a stealth assassination.  My hidden blade charged up with white energy as I stabbed the zombie from behind.  The zombie looked at me and cursed.  He managed to call me a f**king stupid bitch before he was consumed in white lightning.  Cool!  A successful stealth assassination!  Just like Altaïr!
> 
> "Are you going to run off and join the Assassins?" came a voice from behind me.  I turned around and spotted Q.  Q was smiling at me.  He said he had seen my stealth assassination.  And he could also see I was dressed like an Assassin.  So he thought maybe I was going to run off and join the Assassins.  He said that was far better than if I was going to run off and join the Templars
> 
> Note: Seeing Q made me become semi-lucid.  I think I should have become fully lucid, but that didn't happen
> 
> I followed Q as he walked across the moon for a bit.  He said that he had found a good spot.  He snapped his fingers.  The ground began to shake.  Something was rising out of the ground.  I*t was a tall tower.* 
> 
> Q watched the tower as it grew far up into the sky.  He said this was just a nice little outpost.  He said it could serve multiple purposes.  He said for one thing it is a clear location to focus on when sharing dreams.  A tower fortress on the moon.  *He said it has defense mechanisms so it can also serve to keep uninvited guests out.*  Guests such as that Tooth thing Nomad and I keep meeting up with.  He said he had also modeled it after the tower in the Stephen King book series called the Dark Tower.  He said thus it is a gateway to other worlds.  He said controlling portals from here would work much easier and it would also prevent uninvited individuals from opening portals.  So there would be none of these situations where Tooth (or someone else similar) opens a portal and grabs someone.  Those portals would be blocked.  Q said I should go in and check it out.
> ...



[/COLOR]*I was back on the moon with Selene. I saw Raven in the distance with Spike.*  She waved at me. There was a huge structure behind her.  *There was a huge curved tower, sweeping up into the night sky,* the way the surface went concave and convex reminded me of a tree.  *At the bottom of the tower was a large banyan tree, with wooden egg shapes hanging off of the branches, large enough for a person to fit in.* When I saw how tiny the banyan tree was under the tower, I realized how big the tower was.
At the top of the tower was a slightly pointed elliptical shape. * The tower was a metallic blue-black color.*
*"That is a kickass fortress!" I called to Raven.
"I know!" she said. "Come inside!" She beckoned.*
*Suddenly the three of us were in the top of the tower, sitting in large comfortable chairs, at consoles,* with windows facing out. *I felt Spike's invisible presence standing behind us.*  He seemed to be in a serious mood.
I was so excited, I started to lose clarity, so I stared at the console.  It was full of little screens, knobs, buttons, switches, and a keyboard.  "Cool!"
*"Now we have a fortress on the moon, in case any bastard like Tooth tries to attack us, and we don't feel like fighting."
"Exactly," said Raven.  
*"Funny how we thought of this at the same time, but we never really talked about it in waking life, yeah?"
"I know!" she smiled.
"So, this is *a spaceship*, right?"
"Yup."
"Nice." I pressed a big pink button, and the ship lifted off the tower.  
"Let's have *a space adventure!*"
"Easy there," said Raven.  "You've already had an intense night.  This dream is pretty important.  You don't want to forget it.  I already see you fading away. Why don't you set 'er down, and wake up and write the dream down?"
"You're right!" I laughed.
"I like your tree house, by the way!" said Raven.
Selene turned and looked at me, burning her face into my mind as I awoke, with the distinct feeling that they were going on without me.
"Oh well," I thought as I woke.  "This dream _is_ very important."[/INDENT]

I got so excited when I saw that picture of the tower, for it's almost exactly like how it looked in my dream, except for the elliptical shape at the top.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have a good feeling about you guys. I give you both permission to dream with me.



Awesome brother! Now, we have a beacon on the moon to meet at, and I have a cool banyan tree house growing at the base. :boogie:  I give you permission to enter the fortress.  :smiley:

----------


## Royalpeach

Dude, excuse the French, but *this is some nasty shit!* I have so many questions about this! Are you and NR related in any way? Have you ever met in real life? How did you two figure out you were sharing dreams? Do you still do it often? This is the kinda crap I live for!

----------


## Raven Knight

Hey, Nomad, did you do something special to get my pics to show up without having to click the link?  If so, how did you do that?  I haven't figured that out yet...  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dude, excuse the French, but *this is some nasty shit!* I have so many questions about this! Are you and NR related in any way? Have you ever met in real life? How did you two figure out you were sharing dreams? Do you still do it often? This is the kinda crap I live for!



NR? Do you mean Raven Knight?  We have never met in waking life. (I don't like to call it real life because, when you are dreaming you are alive, and, from what I have learned a real place.  Life is a dream, dreams are real.  Everything is real and illusion simultaneously.) 
I don't even know what she looks like in waking, life in fact.  We met on the forums.  

I have updated the first post in this thread so you can read about our history.

We didn't figure out we were sharing dreams.  We did a dream sharing experiment, and it worked on the first try.  I was amazed.  I have been wanting to do this for about 25 years or so.

Often? Every night if we can.  Please read the the tutorial in my signature.  Yes, shared dreaming is amazing. Lucid dreaming is amazing.  Shared lucid dreaming is effing mindblowing, and more fun than any movie, video game, or drug trip I have ever experienced.

I am thoroughly convinced that the dreamworld is real, just as I believed as a young child.  So many of my "natural" beliefs I had when I was young which were taught out of me, I now believe again.





> Hey, Nomad, did you do something special to get my pics to show up without having to click the link?  If so, how did you do that?  I haven't figured that out yet...



The icon of the mountain and the moon is the insert image icon.  :wink2:

----------


## Royalpeach

Yeah, sorry for the typo, for whatever reason thought it was Night Raven.  ::D:  But also, have you ever had a three-way (giggle) shared dream, or was it just you two? Also, the "love interest" in your dreams, Selene; who is she? Is she just a DC? Your (was going to say real) waking life girlfriend or wife?

Sorry about being so nosy, this whole topic really just blows my mind.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, sorry for the typo, for whatever reason thought it was Night Raven.  But also, have you ever had a three-way (giggle) shared dream, or was it just you two? Also, the "love interest" in your dreams, Selene; who is she? Is she just a DC? Your (was going to say real) waking life girlfriend or life?
> 
> Sorry about being so nosy, this whole topic really just blows my mind.



Don't worry about being nosy.  I am just as fascinated as you. 

We have not had a three-way dream so far with someone that can be confirmed from this realm, but Tooth aka Gimpy is a user or lurker on this website, but I already know he is not going to come out and say who he is on the forums.  He wants to keep his identity secret.  I don't really care, because he is disgusting and annoying anyway.

Selene is an eternal lover of mine from past lives.  For some reason unknown to both of us, she did not reincarnate this lifetime.  I'll just PM you our entire mad history, as far as I know it.

My goal _is_ to have a shared dream with another person from the forums.  Then, we can start dreaming in large groups. Anyway, all that is outlined in the tutorial.  Thanks for responding.

----------


## Man of Shred

well i hope i can be a third member to have a three way shared dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> well i hope i can be a third member to have a three way shared dream.



That would be awesome. I think you'd be the fifth or sixth or seventh, if you count Selene, Spike, Q, and Gimpy. ::D:

----------


## Royalpeach

> That would be awesome. I think you'd be the fifth or sixth or seventh, if you count Selene, Spike, Q, and Gimpy.



Another question! Haha. How are you so sure "Gimpy/Tooth" is a DV member?

----------


## Raven Knight

He mentions things off of the forum in our dreams.  He said Nomad's tutorial sucks and he mentioned that I had told him to meet me on the moon.  Of course I had been hoping we could communicate and work together... but apparently this guy is only interested in being disgusting!  ::barf:: 





> Another question! Haha. How are you so sure "Gimpy/Tooth" is a DV member?

----------


## Royalpeach

> He mentions things off of the forum in our dreams.  He said Nomad's tutorial sucks and he mentioned that I had told him to meet me on the moon.  Of course I had been hoping we could communicate and work together... but apparently this guy is only interested in being disgusting!



Well, I'm sure you've tried this already, but couldn't the two of you try to "dream scry" him, like what Nomad tried to do with Selene? Also, is he aggressive at all to you, or is he just an annoying little pee-on that pisses you guys off?

----------


## Raven Knight

No.  Never tried that.  When I did that I couldn't see anything where I ended up, but Nomad seemed to... maybe we should try it...  And as for hostilities, I do not believe he could hurt us.  He has attacked.  What he does do is interfere with our usual dreams.  He pulls us from one area of a dream into a fight with him.  This seems to be a bit worse than a slight annoyance.  I wish he would either make contact or just go away!  Instead he hides in the shadows like the chicken-wuss he is.  If you're reading this, Tooth / Gimpy, you have a new nickname in my book: Chicken-Wuss.





> Well, I'm sure you've tried this already, but couldn't the two of you try to "dream scry" him, like what Nomad tried to do with Selene? Also, is he aggressive at all to you, or is he just an annoying little pee-on that pisses you guys off?

----------


## Royalpeach

It only seems logical that if Nomad could do it with other people he should be able to do it with him. And, not to sound skeptical, but how do you know he isn't just a dream character? Sure, he mentions things from DV, but couldn't that just be a collection of knowledge from both of your subconsciousnesses?

----------


## Raven Knight

I would find that harder to believe than Chicken-Wuss being a real being.  Several people all inventing the same exact thing without actually communicating about it...  I guess anything is possible, but it seems more real than that...  I've never heard of two or more dreamers sharing the same DC.





> And, not to sound skeptical, but how do you know he isn't just a dream character? Sure, he mentions things from DV, but couldn't that just be a collection of knowledge from both of your subconsciousnesses?

----------


## Royalpeach

> I would find that harder to believe than Chicken-Wuss being a real being.  Several people all inventing the same exact thing without actually communicating about it...  I guess anything is possible, but it seems more real than that...  I've never heard of two or more dreamers sharing the same DC.



Well, neither have I, but I've never heard of two dreamers melding consciousnesses, either. You experience everything else in real-time together, so maybe both of your memories and life experiences came together to form someone(thing) you'd both hate.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, I'm sure you've tried this already, but couldn't the two of you try to "dream scry" him, like what Nomad tried to do with Selene? Also, is he aggressive at all to you, or is he just an annoying little pee-on that pisses you guys off?



I am not exactly sure what you mean by dream scry.  You mean tell Chicken-wuss that he is dreaming?  I think he already knows that!

I already knew that Selene is definitely a spirit, but I was testing out a theory I had that maybe she was a non-lucid dreamer.





> It only seems logical that if Nomad could do it with other people he should be able to do it with him. And, not to sound skeptical, but how do you know he isn't just a dream character? Sure, he mentions things from DV, but couldn't that just be a collection of knowledge from both of your subconsciousnesses?



You can be skeptical all you want.  Skepticism neither offends nor bothers me.  I have always been skeptical of shared dreaming until I did it.

How do we know he isn't a DC?  Well, DC's disappear when you ignore them.  They don't chase you relentlessly in their dreams, telling you that they are real, and talking like a lil DBZ fanboy biatch.





> Well, neither have I, but I've never heard of two dreamers melding consciousnesses, either. You experience everything else in real-time together, so maybe both of your memories and life experiences came together to form someone(thing) you'd both hate.



You are coming from the paradigm that all dreaming is from the subconscious, therefore, Raven Knight and I must be melding our consciousnesses. I think I can speak for the both of us saying that the dream world is a real place that mixes with our minds.  

Here's an example from waking life: You want to go to the store.  You leave your house and drive to the store.  Now, your reality has been altered, because you are in a different place, but it all started with a thought.  Your reality is being affected by all the other people in the store, the people that built the store, the people that shipped the products to the store, _et cetera,_ and their thoughts.

We actually don't experience everything in real time. In fact, I think some of our shared dreams are not simultaneous, but do occur on the same night.  Whether this is true or not is irrelevant to me, because I do not believe time is linear anyway.  I believe, like space, it goes in and out in all directions simultaneously.

It's an interesting theory, the creation of a DC together with another dreamer.  I don't believe Chicken-Wuss is a DC, for the reasons I stated above.  

I think if we were to create a DC together, it would have to be pretty intentional. I am pretty sure that would take a lot of effort.  

We did create The Tower together in a sense.  It was something we both wanted, but it was actually Q that built it for us.

I don't think either of us hate him. I respect him in the sense that he taught me, and battling him was so fun, so I am grateful for that.  I do find him annoying and disgusting.  Kind of like a young kid that follows you around and wipes boogers on you  because he thinks it's funny.

----------


## Raven Knight

This is true.  I do not hold any hatred towards him, either.  No anger.  Maybe a little irritation.  But if he would stop being irritating I could let that go immediatelhy.  I feel having hatred towards anyone is like a poison - it will cause more harm in the end to the person doing the hating than to the person being hated.  If anything I find the dreams with Chicken-Wuss in them somewhat amusing.  ::D:  It adds an unexpected twist to some ordinary dreams!





> I don't think either of us hate him. I respect him in the sense that he taught me, and battling him was so fun, so I am grateful for that.  I do find him annoying and disgusting.  Kind of like a young kid that follows you around and wipes boogers on you  because he thinks it's funny.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is true.  I do not hold any hatred towards him, either.  No anger.  Maybe a little irritation.  But if he would stop being irritating I could let that go immediatelhy.  I feel having hatred towards anyone is like a poison - it will cause more harm in the end to the person doing the hating than to the person being hated.  If anything I find the dreams with Chicken-Wuss in them somewhat amusing.  It adds an unexpected twist to some ordinary dreams!



I don't believe you said ordinary!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

::lol::  ::laughhard::  :laugh:  ::chuckle::  ::rolllaugh:: 





> I don't believe you said ordinary!

----------


## Royalpeach

Let me clarify; you said you could see the woman that Selene had occupied the body of. Couldn't you do the same thing to "Chicken-Wuss"?

EDIT: In case you two hadn't already guessed, you totally have permission to dream with me!  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Let me clarify; you said you could see the woman that Selene had occupied the body of. Couldn't you do the same thing to "Chicken-Wuss"?
> 
> EDIT: In case you two hadn't already guessed, you totally have permission to dream with me!



Go to the sleeping body of Chicken-Wuss? Why would we do that?  To prove to ourselves he is a real person when we already know he is?

Cool. You have access to The Tower on the Moon, Royalpeach.

----------


## Royalpeach

I'm saying you might want to do that to see if he has a profile picture on DV. Though not many people do, it's a possibility.

Woot! When I finally get there, mind if I throw together a space shuttle? XD

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm saying you might want to do that to see if he has a profile picture on DV. Though not many people do, it's a possibility.
> 
> Woot! When I finally get there, mind if I throw together a space shuttle? XD



Oh, to find out who he is.  Ok, so let's say we find out what he looks like.  Then what? Go through the thousands of users on DV trying to match up his profile picture?  
Seeing someone's face while they sleep is not easy.  The room is usually dark.  It's easier to sense their energy than to see their face.  And when I wake up, I might not remember what they look like.  Have you ever met someone, and forgot their name 20 seconds later?

I am not concerned with trying to find out who Chicken-Wuss is because I don't really see a point.  What would be the point? To out him as a "Nightstalker"?  He would deny it, of course, and most people on DV don't believe in the existence of NS, and some don't believe in shared dreaming even though Raven Knight and I have done it repeatedly.  I am not interested in convincing the skeptics or disbelievers, only to help others do the same, because it's so much fun, and we all know, fun rules!

Make anything you want!

As long as you think it's a badass idea, it will be easy to do, since it will be easy to visualize.  Visualizing badassness is a lot easier than visualizing something boring.

----------


## Royalpeach

> As long as you think it's a badass idea, it will be easy to do, since it will be easy to visualize.  Visualizing badassness is a lot easier than visualizing something boring.



Which leads me to another question! If one of you does something the other doesn't see at the moment, can you still see it? Say Raven graffiti'd the Statue of Liberty. If you went there afterwards, would you see it too?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Which leads me to another question! If one of you does something the other doesn't see at the moment, can you still see it? Say Raven graffiti'd the Statue of Liberty. If you went there afterwards, would you see it too?



Good question.  Well, I have created a living house in dreams which ended up being at the bottom of the Tower, so to answer your question, yes.  But, as far as drawing on the Statue of Liberty... man that's funny. 

I don't even know if she would see if it she went back again.  Someone might have painted over it.  

I think things like buildings and trees are more likely to be permanent.

----------


## Royalpeach

Hah I can picture the side of the statue of liberty saying "RAVEN WUZ HERE" now  ::lmao::

----------


## Royalpeach

So, to reiterate, you could build a space ship and put it in the hangar, and Raven would see it even if you two weren't sharing a dream?

----------


## DreamIsLife

*WakingNomad*, it's the most amazing topic I've ever read. No kidding  :smiley: 
I myself try to share dream with others, but, unfortunately, without any success. It could be because my partners weren't lucid at that time or I use a wrong technique. Besides I've never tried to share dream on the Moon... May be that is the right place! 

Do all of your shared dreams happen on the Moon? Have you tried other places with the same success? 

A couple people from my Russian Lucid Dream Forum have been trying to share dream for a long time. And no luck! They get lucid, look for each other behind doors, find, talk. But later they discover that both of them saw different dreams. Nothing was shared. Do you guys know what the problem is? May be *Raven Knight* as the most experienced among us can give a clue?

----------


## Man of Shred

Is there a way i can choose my abilities? I remember the old unreal tournament game where you had an arm translocator that would shoot disks and transport you to where the disks were. That would come in handy for me. Similar to jumper the movie.

----------


## The Cusp

> A couple people from my Russian Lucid Dream Forum have been trying to share dream for a long time. And no luck! They get lucid, look for each other behind doors, find, talk. But later they discover that both of them saw different dreams. Nothing was shared. Do you guys know what the problem is?



The problem might be that both dreams aren't supposed to be exactly the same.  Each dreamer experiences their own individual dream, it's not just one dream where they meet. 

But the differences between each dream are always related in an archtypical manner.


WakingNomad, could you include links to RavenKnights DJ so it will be easier too find the corresponding dream her her DJ?  I've having trouble synching up your dreams.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *WakingNomad*, it's the most amazing topic I've ever read. No kidding 
> I myself try to share dream with others, but, unfortunately, without any success. It could be because my partners weren't lucid at that time or I use a wrong technique. Besides I've never tried to share dream on the Moon... May be that is the right place! 
> 
> Do all of your shared dreams happen on the Moon? Have you tried other places with the same success? 
> 
> A couple people from my Russian Lucid Dream Forum have been trying to share dream for a long time. And no luck! They get lucid, look for each other behind doors, find, talk. But later they discover that both of them saw different dreams. Nothing was shared. Do you guys know what the problem is? May be *Raven Knight* as the most experienced among us can give a clue?



Could it be that they shared the same dream and they just saw things differently while they were there?  Nomad's and my shared dreams don't always match perfectly.  That has to do with the way our individual minds intepret different things.  Usually my mind tries to resolve what I see into something familiar.  Somehow I doubt I am really seeing Altaïr in my dreams...  Also, I see the nightstalker I call Chicken-Wuss as a zombie from Resident Evil while Nomad sees something entirely different, although just as disgusting!  ::barf:: 

Nomad and I shared our first dream by focusing on a specific place.  Have your friends tried that?  Instead of becoming lucid and then looking for each other?  Or for one of them to try to summon the other...  Just a couple of thoughts.  I wouldn't call myself any kind of expert, it seems to come easily to me... at least it does now.  When I was first doing it with my ex it was hard to get us together!  If they are persistent I bet they can do it!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Is there a way i can choose my abilities? I remember the old unreal tournament game where you had an arm translocator that would shoot disks and transport you to where the disks were. That would come in handy for me. Similar to jumper the movie.



In my experience if you can visualize it clearly then you can do it.  If you can clearly visualize this arm translocator (I never saw Jumper  ::embarrassed:: ) then you can create it in your dream.  The next time you're lucid try it!  ::D:

----------


## DreamIsLife

*The Cusp*, of course there have to be some differences, but something in common has to be too, right? And in the dreams of WakingNomad and Raven Knight we all can see them. But in my case there is almost nothing at all. 

The only thing we all can do there (on my forum) is to see in a dream the right appearance of the person we've never ever seen (even on the photograph). In our LDs we find each other, remember the appearance (age, height, hair color, eyes color, etc), then wake up and compare. In most cases the found DCs look like those persons that we intended to find. So, we find the correct persons and they don't remember it!
Probably, the reason for this lays in weak lucidity. When one is lucid, another is not lucid. It's hard to get lucid at the same time. But anyways, we remember not lucid dreams too. Why are those "supposed to be shared" dreams not remembered? This situation is kind of strange and disappointing.

----------


## DreamIsLife

> Could it be that they shared the same dream and they just saw things differently while they were there?



Could be. But at least they have to remember that they met and what they talked about. That doesn't happen.

I've tried to share dream with my husband a few times. I found him in my LDs, told him it was a dream, stayed beside him, asked stupid questions. I did everything to get noticed and to wake up his mind. But every time he told me that he didn't even see me in his dreams... Don't know what to think. And he has very vivid dreams and usually remember his early morning dreams.





> Nomad and I shared our first dream by focusing on a specific place.  Have your friends tried that?  Instead of becoming lucid and then looking for each other?  Or for one of them to try to summon the other...



That's a good idea! 
No, they haven't tried that yet. I'll tell them.
Thank you  :smiley: 

Do you sleep at the same time to share dream?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So, to reiterate, you could build a space ship and put it in the hangar, and Raven would see it even if you two weren't sharing a dream?



Yes, but not that easily!  Let's use the two examples we have so far, the ficus tree, and the Tower.

The banyan tree excerpt from my lucid DJ:
_
I also looked at my hands saying, "Look at your hands. This is a dream. Make a tornado."

Tornado Dream #1:
( Third person perspective ) I am inside my dream house, a living house made from a banyan tree. I sleep in an egg shape made of banyan tree roots. The banyan tree is on a steep mountainside in Hawaii. I look like a creature in that movie Wizards, or a character by the graffiti artist Katch 1 whose art I just looked at on Saturday. I stick my head out of my egg/room and see a giant dark grey almost black tornado on the plain._ 

A friend who is a bit of an American sadhu, and I came up with the idea for a living house.  This is something I want to grow in waking life.  I thought of this in order to have a place, a kind of jumping off point for all my dreams.  

When I started having shared dreams with Raven Knight, the jumping off point became the Moon.

When our dreams kept getting interrupted by the revolting Mr. Tooth, we simultaneously desired a fortress on the moon to keep out unwanted entities.  I think she mentioned it in her DJ, but I was already thinking the same thing.  

The Tower appeared, and to my delight, my living house appeared beneath it.  I think it has to do with the idea of having a jumping off point, a place to meet to begin dreams, though the Tower was her idea and mine (given to us by the one she perceives as Q), and the tree was my idea, but got transferred to the moon.





> *WakingNomad*, it's the most amazing topic I've ever read. No kidding 
> I myself try to share dream with others, but, unfortunately, without any success. It could be because my partners weren't lucid at that time or I use a wrong technique. Besides I've never tried to share dream on the Moon... May be that is the right place! 
> 
> Do all of your shared dreams happen on the Moon? Have you tried other places with the same success? 
> 
> A couple people from my Russian Lucid Dream Forum have been trying to share dream for a long time. And no luck! They get lucid, look for each other behind doors, find, talk. But later they discover that both of them saw different dreams. Nothing was shared. Do you guys know what the problem is? May be *Raven Knight* as the most experienced among us can give a clue?



We tried Stonehenge once, but, I got intercepted my Selene, and when Raven looked for me, I wasn't there. At this point I didn't know it was Selene.  We probably could meet somewhere else, but now the Moon is so ingrained in our minds, so familiar that it gets easier every time.

Maybe their dream was shared but they don't realize it.  I'd need more detail to form an opinion.





> Is there a way i can choose my abilities? I remember the old unreal tournament game where you had an arm translocator that would shoot disks and transport you to where the disks were. That would come in handy for me. Similar to jumper the movie.



You will be able to do that easily, because you think it's badass. So do I!  If and idea doesn't excite or interest you, you probably can't do it. Example: I had a harder time doing the simple task of the month because it was boring to me, while the advanced one was easier, because it excited me.





> The problem might be that both dreams aren't supposed to be exactly the same.  Each dreamer experiences their own individual dream, it's not just one dream where they meet. 
> 
> But the differences between each dream are always related in an archtypical manner.
> 
> 
> WakingNomad, could you include links to RavenKnights DJ so it will be easier too find the corresponding dream her her DJ?  I've having trouble synching up your dreams.



Yeah.  I just thought of that today.





> *The Cusp*, of course there have to be some differences, but something in common has to be too, right? And in the dreams of WakingNomad and Raven Knight we all can see them. But in my case there is almost nothing at all. 
> 
> The only thing we all can do there (on my forum) is to see in a dream the right appearance of the person we've never ever seen (even on the photograph). In our LDs we find each other, remember the appearance (age, height, hair color, eyes color, etc), then wake up and compare. In most cases the found DCs look like those persons that we intended to find. So, we find the correct persons and they don't remember it!
> Probably, the reason for this lays in weak lucidity. When one is lucid, another is not lucid. It's hard to get lucid at the same time. But anyways, we remember not lucid dreams too. Why are those "supposed to be shared" dreams not remembered? This situation is kind of strange and disappointing.



There are many possibilities.  Lack of recall may be one. A lack of lucidity may be another.  Another thing is apparently you are coming from the paradigm that your dream body looks like your waking life body.  I have never seen a picture of Raven Knight's physical face.  It doesn't matter.  We recognize each other by energy signature.  I always see her as a woman dressed in a white tunic, pants, and leather boots, wearing a cape and cowl, with a sword on her hip.  I tried to focus on her face once, and I couldn't see it clearly.

Instead of trying to see the person, and get there physical characteristics, I think it would be easier just to try and go to the same place, and do the same thing with them.





> Could be. But at least they have to remember that they met and what they talked about. That doesn't happen.
> 
> I've tried to share dream with my husband a few times. I found him in my LDs, told him it was a dream, stayed beside him, asked stupid questions. I did everything to get noticed and to wake up his mind. But every time he told me that he didn't even see me in his dreams... Don't know what to think. And he has very vivid dreams and usually remember his early morning dreams.
> 
> 
> That's a good idea! 
> No, they haven't tried that yet. I'll tell them.
> Thank you 
> 
> Do you sleep at the same time to share dream?



Are your husband's dreams lucid? If not, he may not recognize you.  I don't think we always share dreams at the exact same time.

Man of Shred and I have had one non-lucid shared dream, but he recognized me, but I did not recognize him, or Selene.  I had another lucid dream of him, that he has no recollection of.

----------


## Royalpeach

Again, not trying to be rude, but the logical, scientific part of me is breaking out again. How can you two be sure you don't just have dreams with one another, and your mind pieces together a probable solution to the dream? For instance, maybe you're just predicting what Raven would do in the dream scenario based on what you know about her... actually, the shared dream theory makes more sense, but can you still be sure?

----------


## Raven Knight

Question away... it's not rude, it's a way of learning and discovering.  I suppose there is no concrete way to prove we are sharing a dream aside from our similar dream journals.  :smiley:  As for predicting what the other one would do in a dream, I don't think we've known each other long enough for that to happen.  ::lol::  If that happend with best friends I would agree that it is possible we could predict each other's behavior.  But we just met on this forum only three and a half weeks ago!  He has done things in the dreams that I would have never thought of him doing and I have done things he didn't known I could do.  These things would indicate to me it is a real shared dream.  ::dreaming:: 





> Again, not trying to be rude, but the logical, scientific part of me is breaking out again. How can you two be sure you don't just have dreams with one another, and your mind pieces together a probable solution to the dream? For instance, maybe you're just predicting what Raven would do in the dream scenario based on what you know about her... actually, the shared dream theory makes more sense, but can you still be sure?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Again, not trying to be rude, but the logical, scientific part of me is breaking out again. How can you two be sure you don't just have dreams with one another, and your mind pieces together a probable solution to the dream? For instance, maybe you're just predicting what Raven would do in the dream scenario based on what you know about her... actually, the shared dream theory makes more sense, but can you still be sure?



I don't get offended by people being skeptical of what I know to be true.  People only get offended they don't know if their "beliefs" are true, because then they have to question something they base their life on which may be a lie.

Please, you don't need to apologize.  

Anyway, these dreams are waaaaaaaaaaaay too complex to be pieced together by two subconscious minds.  I could see maybe if two best friends dreamed about doing something simple as eating pizza, but we are having shared dreams repeatedly with long involved plots.  

You just gotta try it man!!! It's amazing!  But, it's also very sobering.  Once you realize you are sharing a dream with a real person, you realize you can negatively impact them, and it's not some kind of imagination-land all in your head where morals don't exist. 

Then, once you realize _that_ you must be open to the possibilities that other entities you encounter in dreams may be real, and that the dream world itself may be another dimension.

We are all magical beings.  We Lucid Dreamers have just scratched the surface of mastering ancient magic.  Funny thing about magic: you can explain it in scientific terms, and it may very well be proven by science one day, but it exists regardless if you believe in it or not.

----------


## JamesLD

last time i was n the moon in a dream there was an entire alien civilization living up there and at the center of this town was a giant statue of Ra, the egyptian sun god, and his eyes were glowing white.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *I was on the moon.*  I wasn't lucid.  I looked around.  I saw I wasn't alone there.  Spike was there with me.  I thought that was strange that I would find a vampire on the moon.  I would have expected a werewolf instead of a vampire.  I walked over towards Spike.  He's hot.  I kissed Spike.  Spike said I was dreaming.  I said I already knew he was a dream.  He chuckled and said no, this is literally a dream.  He said to wake up and become lucid.  I looked into Spike's eyes and realized I was dreaming
> 
> Spike and I were on the moon.  Nothing else seemed to be going on.  I spotted a woman.  She saw us and came over.  *She asked if we had seen Nomad.  I said no.  I said he had probably been delayed by Chicken-Wuss.*  I said Chicken-Wuss is a glutton for punishment.  It seems he just can't get his ass kicked enough.  I said Nomad would make quick work of Chicken-Wuss and he should be here soon.  As if on cue a portal opened and Nomad came through.  He wasn't alone.  He was being followed by three strange creatures. * One looked like a giant bird thing.  A second one looked like a dinosaur of some kind.  The third one looked like a giant squid.*  Nomad landed near us.  I asked him who his friends were.  He said they weren't friends.  I said I hadn't figured they were  I said I had the dibs on the flying type!  I was thinking about pokémon battles and was certain flying type would be weak against lightning.  I jumped into the air and took flight.  I used the song Battery by Metallica to summon a bolt of lightning on the bird creature.  The lightning hit the bird right in the face.  The bird squawked and fell to the ground.  It immediately righted itself and darted at me.  I blocked the bird's beak with my Witchblade armor.  I formed it into a sword and charged the sword with electricity.  I attacked the bird again.  This time I flew up on top of the creature and drove my sword directly into its head.  I pulled the sword out of the bird's head and sliced through its neck to make sure the job was finished.  My sword went about half way through the bird's neck.  Spike was on the other side of the bird, also with a sword.  He sliced the bird's neck the rest of the way through, effectively decapitating it.  The bird's head fell to the ground and the bird fell over dead.
> 
> A foul odor reached my nose.  I wondered if the bird thing had a foul odor when dead.  I was thinking there seem to be a lot more instances where I would rather forgo dream smelling than instances where I enjoy it.  I held my nose.  That did no good. * I turned just in time to see a huge Nomad slice what appeared to be a puking Chicken-Wuss in half once and then again. * Chicken-Wuss exploded in a rain of goop.  Nomad landed on the ground and made a small crater.  I went over to where he was.  *His energy was wrong.  I had the idea his energy was unstable.  I asked if he was ok.  He seemed to be in a trance.  He finally said Chicken-Wuss had followed him.  He looked really pissed.  I figured he was just frustrated with Chicken-Wuss.  I thought maybe we could get his mind off of that.  I asked if he wanted to see his new space ship at the tower.*  He perked up immediately and said yes.
> 
> We teleported to the landing bay.  There was a sleek silver ship there next to my Fire Valkyrie.  *An entry melted into the side as if the silver was fluid.*  I smelled a foul odor.  It was coming from Nomad.  *I was about to ask if he had cut one when I looked and saw Nomad was covered with slime.  Spike was also covered with slime.  We had all been slimed.  I used a wave of energy to clear the slime off of us.  I thought that must have happened when Chicken-Wuss exploded.  Now we went into Nomad's new ship.  The entrance melted closed behind us.  The interior looked like the ship on Flight of the Navigator.  Nomad took the controls and we flew out of the landing bay at high speeds.  We were zipping around on the moon making all sorts of cool maneuvers.*  I was thinking it was more fun than any rollercoaster. * I happened to look at Nomad.  He was wounded.  There was a cut on his arm that was maggot infested.  I asked Nomad what had happened.  He said he hadn't seen that injury.  I focused on healing it.  Nomad responded by changing form.  He transformed into a giant minotaur.  His new form ripped right through the hull of his new space ship.  I could tell he hadn't done that deliberately.*  I used Of Wolf and Man by Metallica, directing the spell at him to *transform him back to his normal form.  I asked what was wrong.  He said he couldn't control it.  The ship started repairing itself and was soon back in one piece.*
> 
> *The voice of the ship spoke.  It told Nomad to go into a scanning pod.  He did and it began scanning him.  His energy was definitely unstable.  There was a strange growth where it shouldn't have been.  The computer highlighted that.  Nomad asked what it was.  The computer said it was a parasite that feeds on negative energy.  It said it could remove it but Nomad would have to be careful or it could come back.  Stay calm for a while and it won't return.  A small laser focused on the growth and burned it away.  I asked Nomad how he felt.  He took out a plant.  I didn't recognize the plant.  He said it was for healing.  He set it down.*  I looked at the plant for a bit.  Nomad said he felt better.  *He said he wanted to find more dream warriors. * I was losing the dream.  I said I would be back if I could, but now I was about to wake up.  Everything around me faded to black as I woke.



Dream Warriors (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Damn you, Chicken-Wuss*
As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.
I was in outer space. * I knew what this meant: Chicken-Wuss was going to attack me.  "Dammit!" I thought, "I am so sick of this bastard!"  

I created a portal in front of me.  I felt one of Chicken-Wuss's tentacles wrap around my ankle.* "Gaah!" I cut it off with my green lightsaber, and went through.

missing time

I had other dreams, woke up, went back to sleep, focusing on the moon.
*
Monster Battle*
*I fell through a purple vortex portal, and landed on the moon.  Three giant monsters fell through after me.  There was the red demon from my dream before, some blue bird-like thing, and and a greenish black monster like an octopus with short tentacles, and one huge eye.* "What the hell?" I thought.  *I knew that Raven, Spike, and Selene were there, and were going to immediately attack the monsters.
*
I didn't bother hesitating either.  I leaped up on top of the octopus monster, and plunged my lightsaber into its eye.  Then, I jumped back down, and ran in a circle, around it, cutting off all its tentacles.  I turned on my force field, and flew right through it, with my lightsaber in front of me, creating a huge hole in it.  The monster turned into a bunch of little green worms, and tried to crawl into the cracks in the ground.

I summoned my golden dragon, and he breathed fire on all the worms, burning them to crisps, then he disappeared.

I saw the others fighting giant monsters in a city in the distance. "What the hell is this? A Godzilla movie?" I thought to myself.  There were two monsters, the demon, and the bird-thing.  Raven and Selene were whizzing around in the air, shooting bolts of fire and moonlight at the monsters, and Spike was running back and forth between them at superspeed, wielding two short swords, slicing them up, leaping up on to them, stabbing them, then flipping off.

I morphed into Otherme.  I was wearing jeans, shirtless, and barefoot, instead of my usual white desert nomad clothes. Long red spikes protruded from my body.  I put my arms out at my sides and closed my eyes.  Dozens of cute little blue parakeets landed on my arms.

The red demon turned and looked at me.  "Oh, that ol' gag?" he laughed.  I launched the parakeets into the air, and they morphed into an impossibly huge sky blue blade, floating horizontally in the sky.  I could still see the parakeets inside the blade, wings spread, perfectly still, looking straight ahead.  I felt an inner rage come over me.

I morphed in a giant minotaur, and grabbed the handle of the blade.  It was so huge, at first it was hard to tell it was actually a great sword.  I ran at the demon, roaring with a dark fury. I raised my sword, and brought it down slicing him in half vertically.  I spun around, and sliced the other monster in half.  His pieces turned into a bunch of little demons. I multiplied myself into dozens of small minotaurs, leaping down on the little demons, and stabbing them in the crown of their heads.

I somersaulted out of the city, and the buildings faded and disappeared. Then, I sensed Tooth (aka Chicken-Wuss) above me. I turned on my force field. He rained down a torrent of something disgusting. It was like he was vomiting maggots on me.  His maggots just bounce off, and slid down the side of my force field. I looked at him above me.  He had jet boots on his feet, and was slowly descending to the surface of the moon.  "A zombie with jet boots? How ridiculous!" I thought. My minotaur eyes glowed red with anger. I had enough of him interfering in my dreams.  

I jumped straight up at him. He was surprised by my fury.* I sliced him in half with my budgie sword, then again horizontally.*  He changed into a bunch of little worms. I summoned a swarm of ravens, and they gobbled up all the worms.

Raven walked over to me. I changed back into my Nomad form, but I was still holding my sky blue sword, breathing heavily. *My eyes glowed red, and steam rose from my skin.*

Raven Knight clapped me on the back, "So, when did you become such a- Nomad?"
She looked at me concerned.  I was gazing off into nothingness. * "Nomad, are you okay?"*
"Huh? Yeah. I just..." I shook my head, and turned back into my nomad self. "I'm fine. Thanks."
"Okay," she said, doubtfully.  "What the hell was that?"
"I guess Tooth followed me... but he was here afterward. Those monsters, I think we are attracting them as our powers increase. Maybe they are his little friends."*
"Hmm," she pondered. "Let's go to the tower."*

We teleported into the control room.
"So do you want to see-eyew!" said Raven. *"Look at us." We were all covered with slimy ectoplasm.  Music came out of her, and a healing fire came from above, burning all the slime off of us.  "Mm, that's better," she said. "So, do you want to see your spaceship?" she asked me.
*
*Losin' It*
"Hell, yeah!" I said.  We immediately were inside a silver spaceship.  The insides of it were perfectly curved and smooth, with no straight lines. I sat down in the pilot's chair. * "Like in Flight of the Navigator!" she smiled.* 
"Right!" I laughed. "This is the kind of the Greys have."

*I started flying the ship telepathically, spinning it around, and making it do all kinds of crazy maneuvers.  I looked down at my right arm for some reason.  There was a big gash on my forearm, with little green parasites squirming about in it. "Gyaah! What the hell is this?" Raven looked at the wound, and did some type of fire spell on it. I was freaked out by the maggot things. I started shapeshifting uncontrollably.  "Nomad, what's going on?" 
*
"I can't-"
"Focus!" she yelled at me.  
Her voice sounded strange and distant, my vision blurred and faded. I felt like I was going insane. 

_RAAA!_ *I morphed into a giant lava minotaur, bursting through the skin of the ship. "What is wrong with me?" I roared.  Raven shot a beam of purple flame at me, glowing orange at the tips.  I shrunk down, and returned to normal.*

*I went back down into the ship, and the hole I made instantly closed, as if it was healing itself.*  Selene's face was pale. She was freaked out. Spike looked mildly annoyed.

*"Go to the back of the ship," said the ship in my head.  I stepped on to a glowing lavender circle, that looked like it was glowing through the deck.*  I changed into my energy form.  The ship's energy started moving all around me, like an energy shower.  I saw my nervous system in my energy body. For some reason, I was a lavender color, though previously I was always green.  Lightning came down, and flowed through me.  I saw a little green worm in the back of my skull.
*
"What is that? Can't you get rid of it?" I asked the ship.
"No, only you can. That is your rage. Do not fear it, and it will weaken and disappear in time," said the ship to me in my head.
I morphed back into my nomad self.  I knew at that point that I was okay.

I summoned a cannabis plant.  "What's that for?" said Raven.  
"Good medicine!" I smiled*. "I'll just keep that for _later use."_  (Gauntlet reference.) She laughed and shook her head.
"Ah!" I sighed.  "Now, I am better! So where shall we go? Let's visit the alien greys! No, let's have a space adventure! No, no.   *Let's find other dream warriors like us.* I think it's important."
"You're right," said Raven seriously.  Selene smiled, and Spike smirked as I sat back down in the pilot's seat.
"Here we go!" I said. I focused on finding other dream warriors, and kicked my ship into warp drive.

----------


## Novise

Very interesting to read.  Makes me want to show more respect to the dream characters in my dream as they may be real people from time to time.  I'll look for you guys but I rarely make it to the moon.  Been there once, maybe twice.  And when I did I never saw anyone else on it.  To comment further: One reason it may be difficult to share dreams is that people may be dreaming in/of different alternate universes.  I know I've told my friends in dreams that it's a dream, remember it, wake up and write it down and tell me you remember it tomorrow if you do.  Never works I never get anything from them the next day.  One thing you 2 might be doing is that you've managed to enter/be concious of the same alternate universe through intent.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was in space in my Fire Valkyrie.  I was flying next to a silver ship of some kind.  It looked like the ship off of* Flight of the Navigator*.  I did a double take at seeing that.  I flew in closer to the ship.  They were making contact.  My communication screen showed Nomad.  He said he had been wondering if I would be back.  Spike was behind him.  Spike said to make sure the second seat was open he was coming over.  I said fine.  Spike appeared in the seat behind me in my Fire Valkyrie.  He leaned over the seat and kissed me on my cheek.  I asked Spike where we were going.  Spike said Q had located a colony of dream warriors here.  He said we were going to check it out.  That triggered me to set my sound system to play Dream Warriors by Dokken.  It just seemed appropriate.
> 
> Note: Somewhere my lucidity slipped to semi-lucid...
> 
> *We soon arrived at the outpost of the dream warriors.  They had an amazing city set up.*  The city looked like something that would be seen in a dream.  We flew to a small area where we were able to land our ships.  Spike and I got out and I saw Nomad and Selene get out of the other ship.  *A strange man came over to us.  He was tall and slender, not human*.  *He said he had been told we were interested in dream warriors.*  He showed us to a strange silver building.  We went in through the door. * I saw him saying something to Nomad but I didn't hear what.*
> 
> The room in the building was round.  *There was a chair in the center of the room.  There were some people sitting around the edge of the room.*  *I noticed the individual at the center chair looked like Yoda from Star Wars.  I did a double take.  I had not figured Yoda to be a dream warrior.  Yoda called Nomad forward.  They were talking for a bit and then Nomad left*.  Yoda turned his attention to me.  I went over to him.  He said here I would learn the ways of the dream warrior. * He looked at me strangely and told me to gaze into a bowl he had.*  I looked in.  There were images flowing around.  It looked like a pensive from the Harry Potter books.  I saw some images of me briefly and then it went hazy.  Yoda looked a bit puzzled.  He looked at me again.  He said there was clearly more to me than the bowl was ready to show.  He said all would be revealed in time.  Spike came up next.  *It looked like Spike had to work hard not to cop a serious attitude with Yoda.*  Yoda seemed to ignore that.  They spoke momentarily and then Yoda spoke with Selene.  Yoda said now it was time to see what we have.
> 
> *The next instant the four of us were in an arena.  There was a large rock golem.  Nomad immediately transformed into a large minotaur and charged it.  He ran smack into it with a CRASH!  It looked painful for Nomad.*  He fell to the ground and I could practically imagine stars and birds circling his head as in a cartoon. * I told him to try attacking the enemy with blunt weapons other than his own head.* *Witchblade formed into a large mace.  Spike pounded the ground and created a shockwave worthy of the Hulk.  Nomad hit the golem's leg with a hammer.*  The golem tried to crush me under one of its hands.  I dodged and hit the hand with my mace. * Selene was halfway up the creature.  When she got to the top she ran a sword into one of its eyes.  Spike sent another shockwave and the creature collapsed into dust.  The scene around me changed*
> ...



*Planet of the Dream Warriors*
*We landed on a planet in a beautiful city.  There was a small landing pad, with stairs going down it.  We stepped out of the ship.*  It looked like we landed in the center of a park.  The place was full of colorful plants, and strange pastel towers reaching to the sky.  There were people milling about. Before us was a beige walkway.  There was a small group of people that clapped and waved at us as we stepped off the ship.

*A tall alien* in a long white robe, with long sleeves and a tall hat, with some cloth hanging at the sides, stepped out from the welcoming committee and greeted us. He had wrinkled pink skin, a long face with no cheeks, a small mouth, no nose, and small intense eyes.

"Why can I see his face so clearly, and not Raven's?" was my first thought.
*"Welcome," said the alien, "to the planet of the Dream Warriors. We have been expecting you.  Come with me."  
*
As we followed him down the path, I looked around at the city.  There were all types of races milling about.  Some looked at us curiously, some gave us no heed.  *"I feel like I'm on Oa!" I thought.  I instinctively morphed into a Green Lantern.

Our guide turned to me and chuckled. "Yes, this is like Oa," he said, "but this is not.  Keep that ring." I looked down at the Green Lantern ring on my finger.  "When your imagination is too great to use to become a form, channel the power into your ring, and use it to defeat your enemies.*"
I morphed back into my nomad self.  I noticed the others were also walking around wide-eyed.

The alien walked quickly ahead of us on the path, then suddenly morphed into a giant metallic spider-like structure.  It was startling.
"Do not be surprised," he said, "you are in the land of dreams. Now, step into my mouth."

We walked into his mouth, and were suddenly in a* dome shaped chamber made of stone, dimly lit by firelight.*  There was a group of people sitting in a semicircle on wooden chairs.  *In the center of the circle, was a stand with a pool of water.*

*There was a creature sitting in the center chair, who looked like the Devil. * He had smooth red skin, goat legs, the face of a man, and bull horns.  "Step forward, Dream Warrior," he commanded Raven Knight.  She stepped forward and stood before the water.  "In your world, you are a Queen. Now you are an Apprentice.  *Gaze into the water*." She looked down, and her eyes grew huge.

I looked around the room. "I can't believe this is happening.  Is this real? Are we actually in the realm of the Dream Warriors?"  The devil person said something else to Raven, but I wasn't paying attention.
"Step forward, Dream Warrior," he commanded me, "In your world, you are a king, here, you are an Apprentice. Now,* gaze into the water*."  
I looked down in the water, and saw scenes of past lives, torment, pain, anger, rage, love, war, death, agony.  It was overwhelming.  I saw future lives where I will be non-human races.  The future life scenes were blurry and obscured.  Then, I saw a great lemniscate in outer space.  All the Dream Warriors that have ever lived, and ever will live, were making up the great lemniscate.  I felt they were all moving through me, and I was moving through all of them.  I felt pain, joy, and anguish.  Everything was getting smaller and bigger simultaneously.  We were all infinite.
I looked up at the devil man. "What did you see?" he asked.
"Everything and nothing," I said.  He almost imperceptibly smiled and nodded. 
"Step to the side," he commanded me.  I stepped over to the side, and two people placed some type of cloth over my shoulders, which draped down over my chest.
*
Next he called Spike who stepped forward sneered.  The devil-man seemed as if Spike's contempt didn't bother him.*  I didn't really pay much attention to their exchange because I was still thinking about what I had seen in the water.

*Then, the devil-man called forth Selene*.  "Yes, Father," she said.
"Father?" I thought, "this is getting too weird.  Is that a title?"
Again, I didn't pay much attention to their exchange, so overwhelmed I was by everything.

"Here you will commence your training. And now we battle!" said the devil man.

*Training in the Dome*
The four of us were suddenly in a great dome with a dirt floor.  *A  rock giant made of boulders stood before us. I morphed into a minotaur, and charged it. It was like slamming into a wall.*
*"Use blunt weapons!"* yelled Raven.
Great hammers appeared in the hands of Raven, Selene and I.
"We should use earth attacks!" I shouted back. * Spike was already wielding great metal fists, pounding the ground, sending shockwaves at the monster, and it wavered.* I slammed my hammer into its right ankle with a loud _crack!
_*Selene ran up its leg, and on to its back, going boom boom boom on the way up with her hammer. She got to its face, then plunged a sword into its right eye. It roared in pain and anger.
ShhK-BOOM! ShhK-BOOM! Spike sent shockwaves at the rock giant.  His right ankle broke and crumbled, then his left, and it fell to the ground and disappeared.
*
A great fire elemental appeared before me, hissing, with a devious grin on its face. *I looked around for my friends. They were gone.*  "Are you afraid?" a disembodied voice asked mockingly.  I ignored the voice, and morphed into a water elemental, then charged at it.  Its heat changed me into steam, then it laughed at me.  
I summoned my water dragon, and now it was full grown. It looked like an Eastern dragon, with a Western dragon's head.  I merged with the water dragon, and we wrapped ourselves around the fire elemental, like a constrictor serpent.  It was contained, but not defeated.  It tried to turn us into steam, but we were too powerful.  "What else do I need to do?" I thought, getting frustrated.
"Aha!"  I saw a little pile of fuel, like charcoal that it was coming out of, like a genie coming out of a lamp.  I separated from my water dragon, then, as a water elemental, I sliced through the fire elemental's tail with my hand. I morphed back into human form, and stomped on the fuel.  
The fire elemental screamed for a second, then disappeared, and my water dragon was gone.

A lightning elemental appeared in front of me.  "I know how to handle this," I thought.  I became a water elemental again, and as he tried to shock me, I channeled his attacks right back to him, but it did nothing.  I changed into a mountain, and tried to do a physical attack against it.  It just kept shocking me.  I changed into a great tree, and it split me in half.  "Why am I doing this?" I thought, "this didn't work against Zeus."
I changed into a giant rubber ball.  The lightning elemental seemed confused. It's attacks did nothing to me now.  I opened up a mouth slowly, and swallowed it.  I could feel it bouncing around angrily inside me, then it dissipated.

The devil man appeared in front of me, towering above looking terrible and evil.  His eyes glowed yellow.  He chortled.  He flexed his fists, cracking his knuckles.  He picked me up, and swallowed me.  I let my rubber ball self roll down his throat, and when I got to his stomach, I started bouncing, bouncing, bouncing, harder and faster, until I broke through his flesh. I bounced harder and faster off the sides of the dome, until I was bouncing as fast as a bullet, putting holes in him from all directions.  His eyes bugged out. _OOF!_ He gasped, and the battle was over.
*
He returned to normal size. Smoke rose from his skin.  "So why do you look like The Devil?" I asked.
"Because you're a fool!!!" he answered derisively, then disappeared.
*
[/COLOR]missing time

*Going Home*

We were back in my silvery spaceship, as it attached itself to the tower.
Raven looked at me. "Wow," she said quietly. I nodded.  For the first time, i saw Raven's face.  She had a kind heart shaped face, gentle eyes, that were slowly changing color, from blue to grey to hazel to violet.  Her shimmering hair hanging down at the sides was ash blond, with streaks of lavender, pink, and pastel blue.  She had fair skin, and light freckles across her cheeks, a small pointed upturned nose, and a small mouth.
 My cannabis plant sprouted little legs, and walked over to me, and nuzzled up against me like a dog.
"What the hell?" she laughed.
"What? It likes me." I pet it. 

We were standing back on the moon, looking at the tower.  Now there was a black wall around it, made of a shiny black stone, with Tesla coils built at intervals.  The Tesla coils made a dome-shaped force field over the Tower.  We walked in the front gate.  Near my ficus tree was a mango tree, a starfruit tree, and other plants growing around it, spreading across the ground.  "A biodome," Raven whispered.
"Yeah!" I smiled. *"Hey, let's go look at my house!" I said.*
We teleported *into an indoor greenhouse*, shaped like an egg, its wall made of living wood. * "And this," I said, "Is my greenhouse!" as we walked between rows and rows of cannabis plants.*  Raven laughed again. "You are ridiculous." I broke a flower bud off of a plant.

*We teleported into the Great Room, the room with the couch going around it.  "Wow, it's really beautiful in here," said Raven.
"So..." I said, "anyone want to smoke a joint?"*
"No!" laughed Raven, "you know I'm not into that stuff!"  I looked down in my hands, sat down, focusing on rolling my joint. Selene grinned at me.
"It really is pretty in here," said Raven quietly.  "Thank you," I replied.
*Raven disappeared.
*
"I don't really care for that shit, but I could use a cigarette, mate," said Spike. I summoned a rolled cigarette and handed it to Spike. "Thanks, mate," he nodded, with the cigarette already in his mouth. He withdrew a lighter from his pocket and lit up.
He looked at me, and barely smiled, then disappeared.

I took a lighter out of my pocket, and lit the joint, taking a good puff.  Then, I handed it to Selene. She took a puff, smiled and handed it back.  I leaned back in the couch, and put my arm around her.  I took another puff.  "Ah, dream weed," I thought, "I actually feel high. Haha!" 
*Selene snuggled up next to me* and sighed.  I looked up at a window, and saw moonlight pouring in.
"Life is good," I said half to myself, half to her.  "I want to stay in this dream for a little while longer."
"But, I don't want you to forget it," she said, as she caressed my chest.  
The dream faded, and I awoke.

----------


## Royalpeach

That's been a dream (no pun intended) of mine for a while. A living, growing house... THAT'S where our millions of tax dollars should be going. You could make a sustaining environment- water collected from the roots, fruits from the tree. Think of the millions of lives that could benefit from having clean fruit, water, and shelter. You, my friend, have a beautiful imagination. As for the weed... nice touch.  ::D: 

Also, you said you could potentially negatively impact someone in the "dream realm". Is this that secret magic you mentioned learning from your DG? Personally, I don't want to know how I could harm someone, but rather how to protect myself from danger. I don't know if you want to discuss it on the public forum, or even with me, but maybe send me a technique to protect myself over PM, if that is indeed what you meant?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That's been a dream (no pun intended) of mine for a while. A living, growing house... THAT'S where our millions of tax dollars should be going. You could make a sustaining environment- water collected from the roots, fruits from the tree. Think of the millions of lives that could benefit from having clean fruit, water, and shelter. You, my friend, have a beautiful imagination. As for the weed... nice touch. 
> 
> Also, you said you could potentially negatively impact someone in the "dream realm". Is this that secret magic you mentioned learning from your DG? Personally, I don't want to know how I could harm someone, but rather how to protect myself from danger. I don't know if you want to discuss it on the public forum, or even with me, but maybe send me a technique to protect myself over PM, if that is indeed what you meant?



Growing houses, yes, that is my dream.  To do it myself, and to encourage other to do it also. A living house will have a foundation and structure that gets stronger every year, and be 100% green.  No building materials needed, only time and supports for the roots to grow as they come down from the branches to from new trunks.  

I don't know what you mean by water from the roots. A cachement system?  Unfortunately banyan trees do not have edible fruit, but other trees actually grow inside them.

There are many ways you can negatively impact someone in the dreamworld.  It's based on energy.  If you want to see two examples, look at what I did to Selene trying to make her lucid, and creating a near paradox by my selfishness.  And then, a couple nights ago, my rage infested me, and I flipped out, and blew out of my ship.  You can hurt other in the dreamworld with such negative things as rage and selfishness, just as you can in waking life.

The secret magic is another way to battle enemies in emergencies.  

I do know how to cause pain, but I don't want to ever do that to a person, just as in waking life.

The best way to protect yourself is to have purity of spirit.  You will be given all that you need for free.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 09/30/09 Wednesday
> 
> I was on the moon.  I wasn't lucid.  I looked around to see where I was.  It didn't seem at all odd for me to be on the moon.  I started walking on the moon.  I wondered when the Earth would rise.  I wanted to see the full Earth in the sky.  I hadn't walked far before I heard something odd.  I turned and looked behind me.  I was being dive bombed by a giant bird!  A giant bird on the moon?!  I threw myself to the ground to avoid the diving bird.  It swooped over me and I felt the wind as it passed.  Wind on the moon?!  That didn't seem right, either.  I got up after the bird passed and I was almost plowed down by a charging dinosaur.  WTF?  I watched the dinosaur after it passed me.  A man was coming now.  It was Spike!
> 
> "Snap out of it, luv!" he yelled as he ran past, "You're dreaming!"
> 
> Spike jumped up and landed on the back of the rampaging dinosaur.  I saw a woman was in the sky and she came down on the dinosaur's head.  I realized the woman was Selene.  I saw the giant bird was coming back.  It was a flying type.  I should use electricity to attack it.  I used Battery by Metallica to summon a bolt of lightning to hit the bird directly in the head.  The bird did a face plant into the moon dust.  Spike landed on the bird's back and buried a sword in its head.  I saw Selene drive a sword through the eye of the dinosaur.  Turning around I saw Nomad standing next to what could only be described as a pile of calamari.
> 
> Something was descending from above.  I looked up and saw there was a person in the air.  My mind immediately told me it was Tooth.  He was huge.  Nomad drew his sword and prepared to attack.  Spike was standing next to me watching.  Selene was next to Nomad.  I wondered what was going to happen now.  I remembered wanting to try healing Tooth.  I was thinking about what healing spell might work best.  Tooth saw Nomad's sword and stopped in mid air, hovering.  He looked over in my direction.  He said I'd said I would help him heal him he said he was sick and couldn't control it.  I thought this might just work even easier than I had thought.  I had a brief thought of intruding Templars I pushed that thought out of my mind.  All I needed was to inadvertently summon Templars to join us!  He shrunk to a normal size and stood in front of me.  I looked at the filth and decay that was still oozing off of him.  He still looked more like a zombie than a person.  But that could just be on the surface
> ...



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I thought about how Tooth kept intercepting me somehow on the way to the Moon.  

*Truce*

I created a purple vortex portal directly above my bed, and I found myself on the moon.  For some reason, the same damn monsters from the night before were there, but they were already being defeated by Raven, Selene, and Spike.  I saw them back in that bizarre faux cityscape again, amongst skyscrapers.  It seemed like the squid thing was the last one remaining. Again, I leapt up, and plunged, this time my white sword, into its, eyes, ran around, cutting off all of its tentacles, and sliced it in half.  
The cityscape disappeared. I felt a presence from above.  I saw a giant Tooth descending.  He had on some type of power boots and gloves, and jets were coming out of his boots.  "What the hell? Is this guy mimicking me now?"

I raised my sword.
"No, wait," Tooth said, "I don't want to fight.  You can help me. I'm... I'm sick."
I sheathed my sword.  He landed on the moon in front of us.  Spike looked suspicious.  Selene seemed curious to see how I would react. I noticed then he looked more like a real person, with a gross infection, than an actual zombie.
Raven smiled at him, and said, "We can help you with that."  She looked at me, and I nodded to her.  "Come here."

Tooth shrank down to normal size, and stood in front of her.  He kind of looked like a kid wearing a Halloween spaceman costume.  Raven began singing. She closed her eyes, and lifted her arms.  Something like wind came out of her, and she opened her eyes.  Her eyes were glowing a golden color.  Something was being blown out of Tooth. It looked like a ghost.

Tooth's face and body began to shift uncontrollably.  Spike leaped upon him, knocking him to the ground. A dream demon stood before me, its feet in Tooth's chest.  Selene drew her sword.  I tackled the dream demon, pushing it forward, and held it on the ground.  Selene plunged her sword into its head, and it turned into vapor and vanished. Raven kept singing.
Spike let go of Tooth, and he stood up.  He seemed disoriented.  He looked like a green crystal. I could see he had glowing green parasites in his body still.  

"Hmm, where should we take him?" said Raven.
"To the Tower?" I asked.
"Ok," she said.
We walked past the wall.  Tooth looked around at the plants and fruit trees beginning to carpet the ground.  "Oo!" he said.

We were suddenly in a room in the tower that I had never been in.  I felt like were on the third floor.  A medical droid appeared and scanned Tooth. A woman's voice, the voice of the Tower computer said, "Parasites detected, unknown presence detected, illness beyond capabilities."
"I know where we can go," I said. I created a portal, and we went through to the Glen of Healing.

We were in a beautiful forest glen at the base of a great mountain range.  All the tall grass was bluish.  There were little insects flitting about.  Tooth looked around.  He began shifting uncontrollably again. "Ah! Help me!" he whimpered.  He fell to the ground and began convulsing.  Selene grabbed on arm, and Raven grabbed the other one, and Spike grabbed his ankles. 

Another dream demon stood in front of me, and said, "You call yourselves dream war-" _CH-CHKBOOM_ but was interrupted from a blast from my one-handed shotgun.  As it dissipated, it cursed at us.
We let go of Tooth, and he tried to stand up, but he was too weak.  The parasites began crawling out of him.  It was revolting.  

Raven raised her right arm, and purple and orange fire came down from the sky, on to all of us, burning all the ectoplasm off of us, which for some reason we always got covered with after fighting dream demons and nightstalkers.

Tooth was whimpering softly.  There were still a few stubborn parasites left in his gut, and his head.  The frost giant appeared, pushing the trees apart.  He blew healing herbs on all of us, and the crushed leaves went right to our scratches and wounds from the previous battles, and on to Tooth also.  The frost giant picked him up, and put him over his shoulder like one carries a small child.
"I'll take care of him," he smiled, and walked away.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 09/30/09 Wednesday
> 
> I woke up from the previous dream and went right back to sleep focusing on Alicia.  I had the idea that if I didn't hurry the night would be over before I could complete my healing session on Alicia.  I didn't make note of the time when I woke up, so I don't know how valid this concern was  I tried for a WILD but I got to the moon in a semi-lucid state.
> 
> I was on the moon.  I did a double take.  I hadn't figured on coming to the moon.  I wondered why I was there.  I looked around and I spotted Nomad.  Spike and Selene were with him.  I pulled an internal Homer Simpson (D'Oh!) as I consciously remembered I was going to take Nomad with me this time.  At least my subconscious had remembered!  I asked if Nomad was ready to go.  He said yes.  I opened a portal focusing on getting to Alicia's room.  For an instant I had the crazy idea that Nomad was going to say 'meow' like a cat  I looked at Nomad.  I couldn't think why I would expect him to do an imitation of a cat.  The four of us went through the portal.
> 
> On the other side we were in Alicia's room.  It was dark.  Alicia was asleep in her bed.  I told Nomad I have been trying to help her fight off a chronic illness that seems to be centered in her digestive system somewhere but the doctors have yet to get a fix on what the problem is.  I said I would do my healing spell again, and any healing he could add would be helpful.  I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Nomad started playing a strange instrument that I didn't recognize at the time (it was a didjeridoo, a wood wind instrument originating in Australia).  He was playing it in harmony with my song.  It sounded really good together.  Healing energy flowed around and through Alicia.  A couple of different colors of healing energy intertwined with each other to make beautiful patterns as the light flowed through her, washing the illness out with it.  I used my song a couple of times and Nomad played along with me.  After the song was finished for the second time I told Nomad that should do it for now.  I thanked him for helping.
> 
> I got a thought.  I asked if anyone else was curious how Tooth was doing.  Nomad was.  I opened a portal to the healing glen where the crystal golem had been.  We all went through it.  Not far from the glen was a large cave.  The interior of the cave was mostly stone but it was dotted with beautiful crystals in it.  I admired the crystals for a bit before I noticed the crystal golem.  He was in the back of the cave with a child Tooth I assumed.  Although I have come to know Tooth as looking like a zombie.  That child looked nothing like a zombie.  The child was drawing on the wall with something.  The kid looked up at us when we entered.  He smiled.
> ...



*Healing Magic*
I was on the moon again, standing beneath the tower.  Raven was right next to me, creating a portal.  "So, you're coming this time, right?" she said.  "Yes, I nodded." Spike and Selene were standing behind me.  We went through.  We landed in the bedroom of a sleeping woman.  Raven sang, and beautiful blue energy surrounded the sleeping woman. I also did Tuvan throat singing, and a pinkish lavender energy floated around the blue.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing it at the floor underneath her.  Large spheres of energy came out of it, like bubbles, and she was floating on them.  I noticed she had some kind of astral parasites in her, so I stopped playing and made three medium sized vortices, like little purple tornadoes, and they moved back and forth through  her dream body, sucking them out.
Spike and Selene watched us placidly.
"Thank you," said Raven, "that's good for now." She made another portal, and we returned to the Moon.  

*In the Frost Giant's Cave*
"Let's check up on Tooth," she said.  "Ok, good idea," I said.
We were in a cave on a mountainside.  The frost giant was in the back of the cave with Tooth.  A small fire was burning.  The frost giant was watching Tooth draw on the wall.  Tooth looked at us.

"He's teaching me things," he smiled.
"Good," I said.
"And, my name isn't Tooth, of course. It's Joseph."
"That's like my pet's name, Jo." Jo, my astral pet appeared in the form of a big black dog. He ran up to Joseph, and licked his face. Joseph giggled.  I then realized he was just a kid.  I don't know how, but somehow he had learned to be a Nightstalker. He would release his rage and anger at night in dreams.

I could understand how I would be amazed at that as a kid, and I may have even been cruel to people myself if I had that ability at that age.
We went to the edge of the cave, and waved goodbye to Joseph and the frost giant.  I summoned my sky blue dragon, and my golden dragon, and Selene and I got on one, and Raven and I got on the other one.
The dragons took off, and flew over the countryside.  It was so beautiful, I felt like crying.

----------


## Royalpeach

Yes, I do mean a cachement system. Perhaps a tunnel down to the roots, a sunk-in bowl shape with the taproot in the center, and a gash in the root, allowing water to seep out? Of course, this would probably be a very slow collection process, but it's a start. 

Also, good job on the very productive dream last night, guys! My prayers go out to Alicia, that she may rid herself of the disease that ails her, and also to Joseph, in hope that he may learn to use his gift to help others (and have a kickass time doing it XD) and never be bothered by dream demons again. If only WILDs liked me. =P Do you guys always have these every night?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yes, I do mean a cachement system. Perhaps a tunnel down to the roots, a sunk-in bowl shape with the taproot in the center, and a gash in the root, allowing water to seep out? Of course, this would probably be a very slow collection process, but it's a start. 
> 
> Also, good job on the very productive dream last night, guys! My prayers go out to Alicia, that she may rid herself of the disease that ails her, and also to Joseph, in hope that he may learn to use his gift to help others (and have a kickass time doing it XD) and never be bothered by dream demons again. If only WILDs liked me. =P Do you guys always have these every night?



Interesting idea, drawing water from a root.

These? Do you mean WILD's? Yeah. It's pretty safe to assume so. (I had a very hard time last night, though.)  Shared dreams, no, not always, but we are getting more and more consistent.  Sometimes we are in each other's dreams, but one will forget the dream.  I am pretty sure it happened in that case, like in my Vampire King dream. That was a long epic dream that Raven has no recollection of.

----------


## Man of Shred

i hope to dream with you guys again soon!

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Bring in the Clowns*
> Fragment
> I felt no resistance between the moon and I. Tooth did not exist anymore. Only Joseph. Good. I created a portal above my bed anyway, just to be on the safe side. I tumbled out of it, on to the moon. The same three monsters, the squid thing, the bird thing, and the scaly demon tumbled out after me. I was getting sick of these clowns. I became a great red minotaur with a demon face, and summoned my sky blue budgie sword. My eyes glowed yellow. I sliced up the monsters in a calm manner.
> 
> Fragment
> I was on the moon. My friends were fighting the three monsters in the faux cityscape. The bird thing and squid thing were defeated. I leaped up, and plunged my silver sword into the back of the great demon's head.
> 
> *Damn Parasites*
> Fragment
> ...



I fell asleep with my light/sound machine. I focused on doing a WILD to the moon so I could pick up Nomad before going to heal Alicia. I found myself on the moon. I looked around to see if I could find Nomad. I didn't see him at first. I was thinking he might not be asleep yet. I then kicked myself and said it had never mattered before why would it matter now? I started looking for Nomad. I finally saw him come out of a portal. A giant squid, a giant bird, and a dinosaur followed him out. I pointed at the creatures. I said he had brought some friends. He said he was getting sick of those clowns. He transformed into a giant minotaur with a huge sword and sliced them up rather quickly. It was just a chore that needed to be done. He seemed rather bored by the activity. He transformed back to his normal form and waited in front of me.

"My friend first?" I asked. He agreed so I opened a portal to Alicia's room. Alicia was on the bed. I went over to her. I started using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. I noticed that Nomad didn't join in. I was too focused on the song to think about that. I didn't sense any danger. I thought maybe he had just awakened. I didn't think he was in any kind of danger. I continued my song. I heard Nomad saying my name behind me. Why was he interrupting my song? I shot him a dirty look for interrupting my song. He was motioning to me. He looked concerned about something. I went over to him. He went through the window and into the yard. He pointed at my back. I reached back and groped. I found something. It felt like a giant cockroach. Gross! I pulled it off of my back and threw it on the ground. It tried to scurry away but Nomad stabbed it. I wondered what the f**k that had been. I used a brief healing spell to bathe both Nomad and me in healing energy. I figured it couldn't hurt. Nomad still had some injuries. I couldn't tell if I did. Nomad said we should go to the tower. I said ok. I opened a portal to get through.

Note: I'm not sure when, but somewhere in here I slipped to semi-lucidity...

On the other side we were in a Star Trek style sick bay. The computer scanned both of us. A droid (like in Star Wars, R2D2) gave Nomad a red potion. He drank it. I wondered what it was. The droid led Nomad and Selene from the room. Spike was beside me. He said he liked this setup. He said he was sure getting to see a lot more of me! He smiled. The droid examining me said I didn't have a parasite, but I do have a problem with negative energy.

"No shit, Sherlock," I responded to the droid.

Spike told me to be nice. The droid indicated I should go to a different room for cleansing of the negative energy. Spike and I followed the droid into another room where there was a shower. Instead of water, however, I was bathed in blue and white energy. It felt wonderful. It was sooooo relaxing. I was relaxed into a state of complete non-lucidity. I was bathing in the energy. Shortly after I lost lucidity I woke up.





> *Dark Elf Adventure*
> Fragment
> The four of us were on some Outer Lands adventure that Q had concocted for fun and practice, so we couldn't get hurt. We were all Dark Elves. We had dark skin, like coal with a purple tint, yellow slanted eyes, small fangs, and black hair. We were riding on horses through a forest at night. I was wielding the staff that was created with the stone we stole from the Vampires, softly glowing blue-white in the darkness. I had a sword on my hip.
> "Am I Gandalf?" I thought, confused. I saw Selene on my right firing white arrows at unseen enemies behind us.
> Raven and Spike both had swords and shields.
> "What's with the Gauntlet archetypes?" I thought amused.
> 
> missing time
> I was standing on the forest floor, waiting the approach of the enemies pursuing us, humans wearing the armor of crusaders. They had large red crosses on their breastplates. I slammed my staff on the ground, and moonlight burst from the stone as the enemies approached. The horses spooked, and some of the riders got thrown off their horses. The ones that fell stood up and charged me, while the ones on horseback pursued my friends. I drew my sword, whirling, thrusting and shooting bolts of moonlight at my enemies. 
> ...



I was in a strange place. I looked around to see where I was. I wasn't lucid. I saw I was in a forest of some kind. It was a rather dark forest. I wasn't alone there. There were four horses there. Three of the horses had riders. I recognized the riders. Nomad was on a black stallion. Selene was on a flame red stallion. Adult Link (From Legend of Zelda) was on a brown mare. There was a white mare with flam red mane and tail standing next to me. She nuzzled me affectionately. Q appeared amidst us. He looked at me and told me I was dreaming. I tried to fly and found I could do it. I landed beside my horse.

Note: Sometimes Spike will take an alternative form. Tonight he looked like adult Link from Legend of Zelda. He looked like Link does in Twilight Princess.

Q snapped his fingers. We all now looked like elves. Link didn't change at all. Q handed Nomad a staff with a glowing crystal on it. He said to deliver that to the mountain king. A simple straight forward quest for now. He added that we weren't the only ones who wanted that gem, though. He disappeared. I climbed onto my horse. We started heading in the direction Q had indicated. Nomad was looking at his staff. He said something about Gandalf. I said he was an elf Gandalf is not an elf. I heard something behind us. There were enemies coming. Selene started firing arrows into the trees. I didn't see the enemies yet. We were in a closed in area so we rode farther along the path until it opened up to a point where there would be room to fight. The enemies exploded into the clearing behind us. They were all on horseback. I did a double take at them. Templars?! WTF? I heard Q talking to me telepathically. He said not to worry, they weren't shadow Templars. Just DCs in the training area. Energy came from Nomad's staff and knocked a number of Templars off of their horses. Some of the Templars went after Nomad and Selene. Somehow Link and I got separated off from them and a bunch of Templars followed us.

Link was riding next to me as we led the Templars off to the side. He asked me if I had decided to bring my own enemies today. We came to a stop and turned to face the enemies. Link used his sword to create a wave of force. That wave knocked all of the Templars off of their horses. The horses freaked out and fled. A couple of Templars got trampled in the process. Link jumped off of his horse and into the middle of a group of Templars where he did a spin attack. He cut down four Templars with that move and made several others back away from him. I jumped off of my horse and got into a sword fight with a couple other Templars. My Witchblade armor blocked any attacks coming at me and I quickly returned attacks and cut down Templars. I pulled my sword out of a dying Templar just in time to see Link dispatch one other Templar. All of the Templars were now gone. Some of their horses could be seen grazing on the grass.

Link and I met up with Nomad and Selene. We were all back on our horses. We headed farther up the mountain. I noticed Nomad's horse no longer had a rider. I did a double take. I thought maybe he had woken up. His horse was still following us. We were almost to the top of the mountain. There was a castle at the top of the mountain. The castle of the mountain king. I saw Nomad was back. I thought the castle actually looked kind of creepy. It was dark and had a lot of bats flying around it. I wondered what kind of person this mountain king was. I wondered if we should give this mountain king that staff. I thought that might be bad. Maybe this quest wasn't quite as straight forward as Q had implied. A little plot twist. Nomad was staring at the castle. He disappeared again. I wondered where he had gone this time. The dream was slipping. I told Link I was leaving. He said he would see me back home then. He leaned over from his horse and kissed me. Everything faded to black as I woke.





> *In Which we become the Justice League*
> Fragment
> I said to Raven, "How about a superhero adventure?" I asked. "After all, we are kind of like the Justice League," I said. 
> "Okay," she laughed. She looked up and to the side, and I could tell she was talking to Q.
> We were in the Justice League moon fortress. I was the Green Lantern. Spike was Batman. Raven was the Scarlet Witch. Selene was Psylock. "Psylock?" I thought amused. "She's not in the Justice League." For some reason, Raven changed to Wonder Woman for a second and said, "Reports indicate that Doomsday is back on Earth again, in North America." She changed back to the Scarlet Witch, and began creating a portal.
> We were in a city park. A giant Doomsday, had some people in his hand. He was destroying things, and making a general mess of the park. When he saw us, he dropped the people. I formed a giant hand with my ring, and caught the people. My ring started telling me their medical status, and vital signs. I saw Raven/Scarlet Witch doing something crazy that was making reality bend. I had to look away because it was disorienting. Spike/Batman ran up Doomsday's back, and was punching him in the back of his neck with spiked brass knuckles. Selene/Psylock was teelporting around Doomsday stabbing psyblades into his flesh.
> 
> I began flying to a hospital in the city, then I thought I should take them to the sick bay in the tower. When I got there, the computer said, "DC treatment unnecessary. DC's are for training purposes only." The people evaporated. 
> "Oh, right, duh!" I slapped my forehead and laughed.
> ...



I do not have any memories of the Justice League dream...  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I didn't hear Q say to bring the staff to the castle!  Next time you just have to tell me what he says. Hahaha.  The only time I ever heard him was in the collose..... DOH! I do remember him telling me that now, but I immediately forgot about the whole thing.  Just like how you forget someone's name after you meet them....

He was sitting in lotus in a cloud and he handed me the staff. I was so entranced by it, because it's the same one with the gem that Selene stole from the Vampires.  I was staring at the staff too long, and I lost lucidity and totally forgot the mission.

Man, I need a lot more training. It was a fail, but it was a EPIC FAIL!!!

Too bad you don't remember the JLA dream. It really kicked ass.

----------


## Royalpeach

Smooth, Nomad.  ::lol:: 

Don't mean to get you guys off topic, but since you guys are apparently experts...

I've never performed a full WILD.  :Sad:  The first time I had a great start, but pulled out of it because of the intense vibrations (a helicopter went by and amplified them about 10X what I normally feel). I also started one about 2 weeks ago, but A: didn't see/hear/feel any hallucinations, besides feeling like I was in some sort of spirit form free of my body (best. feeling. EVER.) and B: waited for about 15-30 minutes for hallucinations to come but pulled out once again when my patience ran short. I never learn. XP I can usually get into at least SP, but tried three times last night and today and no dice. Do you two have any techniques that you use to pull them off every night?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Haha. Yeah.  Well, I am learning.  I have learned so much recently Royalpeach.  

You do not need hallucinations to WILD, but they help.  You were experiencing you dream body.  Good job.  Next time, stand up, and start flying around at that point.  What I like to do to get into SP, is wear a sleep mask, earplugs, and lay on my back in shavassana (yoga corpse position), and take long deep yogic breaths.  (If you want to learn how to do yogic breathing, just google it, a little hard to explain.)

Raven Knight using technology. She is the digital, I am the analog. heheh.

----------


## Royalpeach

I had a feeling that was my dream body! When I opened my eyes, it was odd. I expected the feeling to end, but it didn't. That should've been a big hint that I was dreaming -.-' Never thought of the possibility of WILDing without hallucinations, and I guess I had a false awakening. D'oh! 

As for getting up and flying around, I did try that. I envisioned myself first falling through the bed, and that didn't seem to do anything. Then I tried to imagine floating up from my real body. No dice. That was pretty early on in the dream-body state though, maybe I didn't enter a stable dream until about 10 minutes later when I opened my eyes. Thanks for the help!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had a feeling that was my dream body! When I opened my eyes, it was odd. I expected the feeling to end, but it didn't. That should've been a big hint that I was dreaming -.-' Never thought of the possibility of WILDing without hallucinations, and I guess I had a false awakening. D'oh! 
> 
> As for getting up and flying around, I did try that. I envisioned myself first falling through the bed, and that didn't seem to do anything. Then I tried to imagine floating up from my real body. No dice. That was pretty early on in the dream-body state though, maybe I didn't enter a stable dream until about 10 minutes later when I opened my eyes. Thanks for the help!



You could just try standing up, and walking out your front door. Then do an RC.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i hope to dream with you guys again soon!



It will be awesome.  :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I missed these three replies earlier. Sorry guys!





> Could be. But at least they have to remember that they met and what they talked about. That doesn't happen.
> 
> I've tried to share dream with my husband a few times. I found him in my LDs, told him it was a dream, stayed beside him, asked stupid questions. I did everything to get noticed and to wake up his mind. But every time he told me that he didn't even see me in his dreams... Don't know what to think. And he has very vivid dreams and usually remember his early morning dreams.
> 
> 
> That's a good idea! 
> No, they haven't tried that yet. I'll tell them.
> Thank you 
> 
> Do you sleep at the same time to share dream?



Same night, not necessarily same time.

I think it would be much easier if your husband made himself lucid.





> last time i was n the moon in a dream there was an entire alien civilization living up there and at the center of this town was a giant statue of Ra, the egyptian sun god, and his eyes were glowing white.



Wow!  Sounds like a kickass place to go.  Got a link to the DJ entry?





> Very interesting to read.  Makes me want to show more respect to the dream characters in my dream as they may be real people from time to time.  I'll look for you guys but I rarely make it to the moon.  Been there once, maybe twice.  And when I did I never saw anyone else on it.  To comment further: One reason it may be difficult to share dreams is that people may be dreaming in/of different alternate universes.  I know I've told my friends in dreams that it's a dream, remember it, wake up and write it down and tell me you remember it tomorrow if you do.  Never works I never get anything from them the next day.  One thing you 2 might be doing is that you've managed to enter/be concious of the same alternate universe through intent.



Fascinating theory. I also think it helps to try and meet at a specific place.  Imagine if you tried to meet a friend in waking life by just saying, "hey let's hang out tonight," and that's it.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep using my light/sound machine.  I was having a serious bout of depression this night and I wanted to get lost in the lights and sounds as I fell asleep.  I didn't focus on going to heal Alicia I thought my negative energy might end up doing more harm than good.  I didn't focus on anything specific.  I just let the patterns of light and sound take me into the dream state where I
> 
> I found myself on the moon.  That didn't really surprise me.  I am so used to going to the moon that it just happens automatically.  I wasn't lucid.  I hadn't placed a whole lot of emphasis on staying aware as I fell asleep.  So I was just standing on the moon trying to relax.  I stared up at the stars.  So many stars.  So clear and sharp without the interference of the Earth's atmosphere.  So beautiful  I was staring up at the stars when a portal opened.  Nomad came through.  My first thought was to leave.  I was thinking my negative energy could infect those around me.  I don't want that to happen.  I turned to leave but Spike was there.  He said I don't have to go.  I saw creatures come out after Nomad.  It seemed familiar.  A huge bird, a giant squid, and a dinosaur of some kind.  Now there was a chance to get rid of some of my negative energy.  I formed Witchblade into a sword and prepared to attack one of them.  Nomad was indicating to not attack.  I wondered why.  I waited even though I wanted to attack something.  Nomad pulled an Alex Mercer (Off of Prototype game).  He went to each of the creatures in turn and consumed them.  He absorbed them into himself.  I thought that was really strange.  I thought I felt the dream slipping.  I felt disoriented.  Everything faded to black, but I felt myself in Spike's arms



04.10.2009Lone Journeys (excerpt) (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tumbled through a portal on the moon.  An giant squid, a great pig-man, and a huge bird tumbled through after me.  My friends were about to attack. I told them, "No, these are my 'aumakua, my totems. For some reason I didn't recognize it before.  They are part of me, in a sense, manifestations of my rage.  Do not fight them. I need to merge with them."

I absorbed he'e, the great squid, the great octopus, Kanaloa, the god of the sea.  I absorbed Pueo, the owl, the one who sees.  I absorbed pua'a, Kamapua'a, the boar-man demigod.  I felt their power in me.

Glowing blue-white transparent tentacles came out of me, and I grew huge, morphing into a great red minotaur. My eyes glowed yellow, and steam rose from my skin.

"AAh! I feel their power!" I said with a voice like thunder, then I was my crystal energy self, glowing green on the moon.

"So Raven, do you-" but I was interrupted by her fainting in Spike's arms.  Selene, Spike and I teleported into the sick bay at the Tower with Raven Knight.  A medical droid appeared and a gurney.  Spike laid her down on the gurney. The Tower said, "Diagnosis: _______ " 

Note: The Tower said: Depression, but I withheld that for Raven's privacy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Altaïr was still there with me.  The fact that I was with Altaïr didn't seem odd at all.  He was trying to get me to go with him.  I went along.  We got to the gates of the city.  A guard asked what was wrong with me.  Altaïr said I was tired and he needed to get me home.  I looked up at the guard and smiled.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I was tired.  Just tired.  Altaïr went to a horse.  He seemed to hesitate.  He got up on the horse and then held his hand down to me.  He helped me up on the horse.  I was now on a horse with my arms around Altaïr.  We were riding like the wind.  I heard someone yell something about an assassin but we didn't even slow down.  The yelling faded in the distance behind us.  I think I zoned out a bit

 I was on the horse with my arms around the horse's neck.  Altaïr was gone.  I sat up a bit and looked around.  I saw Altaïr and Nomad.  Spike and Selene.  They all had swords and were fighting Templars.  Their swords were sparking with white lightning.  I wondered where they had gotten the white lightning.  Then I saw Spike re-charge Altaïr's sword as they were fighting.  I was thinking I should be helping.  I felt pathetic for not helping.  I sat up on the horse.  I focused on Battery by Metallica and the bolt of lightning caught a Templar completely by surprise.  He was consumed by white lightning.  That was a bit satisfying  I heard someone yelling something about a witch being awake.  I think I zoned out again 
[/QUOTE]

04.10.2009Lightning Swords (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment
I was riding through the forest with Spike, Selene, and Raven on horses.  We were all in white. Raven was on Spike's horse. She was leaning on him, like she was wounded, but I didn't see any blood.  I had a feeling she was sick.  There was a kind of dark black-purple aura about her.

Fragment
My horse and Selene's horse were gone.  Raven was now draped over Spike's horse.  We fought these random a-holes, spinning swords, lopping off heads.  

Music began coming out of Raven in waves, altering reality.  The random enemies began pointing and shouting at her.  Lightning came down from the sky, and hit all the enemies around us.  My sword was charged with lightning.  Selene was firing white arrows from a white bow at the enemies.  Her arrows were on fire.  

I liked the lightning feel in my sword. The sword was vibrating and singing with delight.  

The horse reared as enemies popped up in front of it. Raven almost fell off.  I threw two throwing knives at two of them, and Selene shot the rest. I slapped the horse's rump, and it whinnied and took off through the forest.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Excerpt from Raven's DJ

" I was in bed.  A comfortable bed.  At first I thought it was my own bed.  Then I heard someone playing a didjeridoo.  I opened my eyes.  I saw Spike, Selene, Nomad, and Altaïr.  There was another man there.  He was dressed as an Assassin.  He handed me a glass of something.  He said it was a potion that would help.  I sat up and took the potion.  It was sweet.  It was really good.  I drank it all.  I got a warm feeling inside.  I looked around at the people standing around me.  They were all there because they wanted me to feel better.  It felt good to be surrounded by friends.  I lied down on the bed and fell asleep which is when I woke."

excerpted from Nomad's DJ

Excerpt #1
"We need to go to the Glen of Healing, for her," I said. We were instantly in a beautiful forest glen in a northern clime. The blue-green grass lifted Raven's body off of the forest floor. She was still unconscious. Yellow energy moved toward her, and flowed into her. I knew my healing skill was too weak to help her at this point. Spike, Selene and I silently watched the scene.
The frost giant appeared bending trees apart. He benignly said, "She is resting. She'll be safe here with me." I felt like crying.
I stroked her hair, and kissed her forehead. "Sleep well, dream warrior," I whispered, and then I was back on the moon, alone...

Excerpt #2
I was instantly in the cave of the Frost Giant. I saw a golden glow coming from the back of the cave. Little Joseph was there. He looked like green crystal energy. The frost giant was in the rear of the cave with Joseph, and I saw the source of the glow. Raven was sleeping, a slightly pained expression on her face. Golden light was pouring out of her.

I pulled out my didjeridoo, to try to aid in healing. I blew it, and the whole world twisted for a second. It was very disorienting. I stopped. "Whoah! Whoah there!" laughed the Frost Giant. "You are bending reality!"
"Oh!" I felt at once confused, pleasantly surprised, and embarrassed.
"Do not be concerned," said the Frost Giant. "She is only resting."

----------


## Royalpeach

> You could just try standing up, and walking out your front door. Then do an RC.



Eventually I did try to move, but my physical head moved. The experience ended.  :Oops:  However, I was trying to get it to end... do you think I could control my actual head from a dream state if I was intent on it? Maybe the dream wasn't stable?

Also, to Raven; how did you suddenly become depressed (if you don't mind my asking)? Are you alright?  ::blue::  Did you feel normal in your dreams until Altair said you looked tired?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Eventually I did try to move, but my physical head moved. The experience ended.  However, I was trying to get it to end... do you think I could control my actual head from a dream state if I was intent on it? Maybe the dream wasn't stable?



Hmm. I suggest simply visualizing your bed floating up through the roof of your house.  You are in the sky.  Different techniques work for different people.

----------


## Mancon

I love reading these  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and managed to WILD my way to the moon  For some reason I only managed to maintain semi-lucidity
> 
> I was on the moon.  I looked around.  There was no one there.  I thought there should be someone there.  I started walking around to see if I could find anything.  It was cold.  I didn't remember the moon being so cold.  I thought it did make sense no atmosphere to hold the heat.  Space is a cold place.  I tried to ignore the cold as I walked along.  I saw a portal open.  Someone came through.  That someone was followed by a trio of creatures.  A giant bird, a giant squid, and a uh a something else.  I couldn't identify the something else.  There wasn't much time to look at them.  The man who came through first must have been Alex Mercer he consumed all three of the creatures before landing on the moon surface.  I got close to the man.  It wasn't Alex Mercer.  It was Nomad.  I approached him.  He didn't look cold.  I wondered why I was so f**king cold.  Someone behind me put his arms around me.  That felt warm.  I could feel his warmth spreading through me.  He was singing softly in my ear.  I turned and looked.  Basara (lead singer of the band Fire Bomber from the anime series Macross 7) had his arms around me and was singing softly in my ear.  Selene appeared from nowhere.  She went over and hugged Nomad.  Basara pulled me closer.  His song was comforting.  Selene and Nomad came over to us.  Nomad said hello to me and Spike.  I looked at Basara and wondered where Spike was.  Basara shook his head to let it go.  I looked back at Nomad.  I asked where he wanted to go.  He said he wanted to meet the king of Hollow Earth.  I wasn't sure what he was talking about.  But I could try
> 
> I focused on using Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal.  Nothing was happening.  Basara kissed my cheek and resumed singing softly.  A portal opened.  We went through the portal.  I had to move out of Basara's arms but he stayed close.  On the other side I looked around.  We were in a massive underground chamber of some kind.  The sun was black.  That was really odd.  The plants were glowing.  The light was being produced by the plants.  That seemed backwards.  Blackness from the sun and light from the surface.  It was a beautiful effect.  All of the glowing plants in various pastel shades looked magical.  I was looking around at the plants.  I saw a luminescent humming bird.  It was flitting through the trees.  It was glowing with a faint blue glow.  It came over and hovered in front of me as if trying to decide what I was.  It decided I wasn't very interesting after all and flew away.  I heard Nomad yelling about wanting to see the king of the Hollow Earth.  I looked back just in time to see him disappear.  I didn't know where he had gone.  Maybe he had gone to the king, maybe he had awakened  Selene disappeared shortly after he did.
> 
> Note: I got distracted by the beauty of the landscape and I lost lucidity...
> 
> Basara and I looked around the beautiful landscape for a bit longer.  Basara resumed singing.  He was singing a bit louder now.  He got a guitar from somewhere.  He was playing it now.  I sat down on a rock near a luminescent stream.  There were brightly colored fish in the stream.  Everything here seemed to glow.  Basara continued playing and singing.  A few of the humming bird gathered around him.  They seemed attracted by his song.  He also got the attention of a couple of small fluffy animals.  They were brightly colored and looked like really fluffy bunnies.  Very cute.  And a couple of luminescent butterflies.  He had quite a gathering of the cute and the beautiful now.  He didn't pay his audience any attention, though.  He kept his attention focused on me and he continued playing and singing.  I loved the song.  It was a nice relaxing song.  The music felt good.  It didn't just sound good, it felt good.  I lost track of how long I sat there listening to Basara's music.  It seemed like forever and still it didn't seem long enough.  Finally I felt the dream slipping.  Everything faded to black as I woke.









> 05.10.2009In which We Visit Hollow Earth (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I told Raven Knight in a PM that I wanted to ask the riddle of the Sphinx and gain access to Hollow Earth.
> 
> As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. I felt no resistance between the Moon and I. Good. "Tooth" no longer existed.  There was only the boy Joseph.  I tumbled out of a purple vortex portal on to the Moon, and my three 'aumakua tumbled out after me. One, two, three, he'e, pueo, pua'a.  As they fell on me, I absorbed them into myself. I inhaled their power.  
> "Hey, Nomad," Raven greeted me casually.  I saw Spike and Selene in the distance.  
> "So, where do you to go?" she asked with a wry smile, as she began creating a portal.
> ...



Note: I was highlighting similarities, but you must, O reader, see them for yourself.  It's so interesting how we diverge, and sometimes even come back together in dreams.  

This was one of my favorite dreams so far.  Raven's description of Hollow Earth... I love it. You put into words, what I could not, Raven.

----------


## mowglycdb

> Note: I was highlighting similarities, but you must, O reader, see them for yourself.  It's so interesting how we diverge, and sometimes even come back together in dreams.  
> 
> This was one of my favorite dreams so far.  Raven's description of Hollow Earth... I love it. You put into words, what I could not, Raven.




oh WakingNomad...  did you see this being race?  was it very similar to a human or reptilian or sorts o.o?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> oh WakingNomad...  did you see this being race?  was it very similar to a human or reptilian or sorts o.o?



I didn't see any people, though I felt that people live there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I found myself on the moon in front of Nomad.  I didn't immediately realize there was anything odd about that.  I started to wander off.  Nomad stopped me.
> 
> "Just in case you haven't noticed," Nomad said, "You're dreaming, Raven."
> 
> I looked around at the moon landscape.  I jumped into the air and flew a bit.  I was definitely dreaming.  I landed back in front of Nomad.  Selene appeared out of nowhere and hugged Nomad.  She kissed him quickly before letting go.  She looked like she was in a good mood.  I noticed that I was feeling a little cold, but I was thinking it wasn't too bad considering a couple of recent nights.  I was watching Nomad and Selene when someone put his arms around me.  I looked back and saw it was Basara.  Basara was looking at Nomad with some interest.
> 
> "Raven says you want to jam with me," Basara said casually.  He looked at Nomad a bit more then nodded.  "We should be able to get some good energy going.  Let's try it."
> 
> "In the biodome," Nomad said. 
> ...



*Healing in the Biodome*
I opened a purple vortex portal right above my bed. I looked at it.  It was a spiral, a tornado of fluffy purple clouds, with little lightning sparks moving back and forth. I went through. I tumbled out of it, landed on my pua'a (wild boar) 'aumakua (totem), and I absorbed his red energy into me.
Selene ran up and kissed me on the cheek.  Raven Knight smiled at me weakly.  Basara was there. He gazed at me benignly.  He led her to a patch of soft grass.  The grass was the same type as in the Glen of Healing.  Basara started singing softly. I played my didjeridoo, matching his gentle intensity.  The vibrations of my music made flowers and plants spring up from the ground underneath it.

Basara began singing louder. It was like Raven's music. It wasn't coming out of his mouth, but out of the center of his being.  As he sang, golden energy flowed from the ground and into Raven Knight. She looked very relaxed. I couldn't tell if she was asleep or just resting.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing at the grass underneath her, and it grew to about four feet in height, lifting her off the ground as it grew.  

I looked at Basara.  He had a skin color that I can't really describe well, a dream color.  It was kind of pink, and also purple, but I don't really have a frame of reference.  His hair was light, almost white, but again, it was a dream color also.  He was tall and long-limbed with long fingers.  He was serious, caring, and seemed to carry an ancient sorrow, like the last person of a dying race would feel.

He wore a long sleeved tunic with a v-shape on his chest, and the tunic had pointy shoulders that paralleled the ground.  His long thin pants swooped out at the bottom, like bell bottoms sort of.  His clothes were also dream colors.  Red, gold, but, ah... I give up.

He had a simple pure mental focus on Raven Knight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell back asleep focusing on the biodome this time.  I knew I had been there previously and I wanted to continue there…
> 
> I was in the biodome.  I was standing next to Basara.  Basara asked how I was feeling.  I said I was feeling ok.  Everything actually seemed quite peaceful.  The biodome was a beautiful place.  Nomad asked if I wanted to try to find Mowgly.  I interrupted and told him that Mowgly's first name is Pablo.  He asked if I wanted to find Pablo again… since I had lost him in the portal on my first try.  I said if he wanted to… but if he would prefer not to, that was ok, too.  He said he would do it with me.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal back to Pablo.  At first nothing was happening.  I wondered if Pablo might not be dreaming.  Nomad suggested we combine our portals.  He opened a portal and the two of them merged… and became a vortex portal!
> 
> Note: When I refer to a normal portal I just call it a portal even though it may appear as a vortex.  When I refer to a vortex portal it is a portal that sucks everything around it into itself like a miniature black hole.
> 
> I got pulled into the vortex portal.  Selene and Nomad got pulled in right behind me.  I felt them grab my legs so we wouldn't be separated.  Basara showed off.  He flew along beside us.  I gave him a raspberry (Thbbbbb!).  He laughed.  On the other side we came out in another beautiful location.  A forest glen.  There was a small pond nearby.  I noted we had almost ended up wet!  There was a young man near us.  The man looked like he was about 20 years old and he had dark hair that was just long enough to cover his ears.  He was crouched in the grass and watching something with child-like delight.  He seemed really excited about something.  He sprang into the grass.  A bunny came hopping out.  He came out chasing the bunny.  When he came out he saw us.  He asked who we were.  Nomad said we had come to find him.  I told him he was dreaming.  He looked at me strangely.  Nomad asked if he was Pablo.  He seemed to hesitate  a bit.  Then he finally said yes.  I told him that since we got separated last time I had come back.  And Nomad had come with me.  I introduced Basara and Nomad introduced Selene.
> 
> I used Through the Never to open a portal back to the biodome.  I was hoping we wouldn't lose Pablo this time.  All of us went through the portal.  On the other side we were back in the biodome.  Pablo immediately took off to explore.  I noted that he seemed to be acting like a child this time.  I thought I remembered him being much calmer.  Now he seemed very excited by everything he saw.  He was saying something in Spanish.  I caught a few words… increíble, bonita, and maravilloso.  Most of what he was saying I had no idea what it meant.  All I knew was that he sure looked happy.  He said a couple of things to Nomad and then took off again.  I went over to Nomad.  Something fell from his ear.  I was going to squish it.  It looked like a parasite.  Nomad picked it up.  He said it was a babelfish.  I looked at it.  It was a strange little neon fish.  It didn't seem to mind being out of the water.  He handed me the fish and said to try it.  I didn't really want to stuff a fish in my ear.  I finally put it in my ear.  I didn't like the way it felt.  It tickled and was slimy at the same time…
> ...



*Finding the Wild boy*
[/COLOR]Raven Knight and I were standing up in the Biodome.  She seemed a lot more relaxed, and peaceful.  We smiled at each other.  "So," she said, "you want to find Mowgly?"
"Sure, let's try it."  She began creating a portal that looked like a tear in the fabric of time and space.  
"Hey, let me create one on top of yours, maybe it will help us find him easier," I said. 
"Okay," Raven said, "go for it."  I created a purple vortex portal, and the two merged.  "Whoah!" said Raven as she got sucked in. I grabbed her left ankle, and Selene grabbed her right, then Basara jumped in and it closed behind us.
I saw us flying through it for a second.  We formed a funny "A" shape, the three of us, with Basara flying nearby.  There were purple clouds floating and spinning around us among a background of stars.  Lightning flashed silently among the clouds.
We were spat out in a forest glen, but we landed on our feet.  It reminded me of the Glen of Healing. I wondered if that was it.  A wiry boy about the age of 13 or 14 was hiding in some tall grass from a small unseen animal in front of him.  He playfully leapt forward to pounce on it. A rabbit hopped away.  He laughed with delight.  
He noticed our presence an turned around.
"Huh? Who are you?" He seemed a little frightened.  
"You wanted us to come meet you, remember?" I asked.
"You are dreaming," said Raven Knight.
"Oh right!" he said and smacked his forehead.
"You are Mowgly," I said.
"Yes, Mowgly from the forum, the site, the website, I mean. That is my name. On that thing, the website. Yeah!"
Raven began creating a portal.  Mowgly watched transfixed. When the portal opened his eyes widened, and his jaw dropped.  "We are going in!" I said, grinning.
"Okay," he whispered, slowly nodding his head.  Raven, Selene, and Basara went in.  Mowgly slowly walked toward the portal. I grabbed his wrist, and went in.

*Babelfish in the Biodome*
We were now in the Biodome on the Moon.  Mowgly slowly walked around, taking everything in. "Wow. Whoah. Wowie." Then, he started going off, talking very excitedly in Spanish.  I couldn't understand what he said.  I summoned a little Babelfish, and stuck it in my ear.
"_Wow, this is amazing! So I am here? What is all this stuff? The plants... did you guys create them with- How are there animals here? We are on the Moon? Where are we? What is this place? What's going on? Am I dreaming still? I think I am! I must be, for this is too fantastic to be real! But, it is real! Am I going to remember this?"_ he said in Spanish.
"Am I going to remember this?" he said in English to me.
"I don't know. Are you?"
"Yes! Well, I don't know." He looked down, seemingly a little frustrated.  He looked back up at me, brightly. "I hope I am! How could I forget?"
"I don't know!" Mowgly laughed and ran after a translucent butterfly.  I felt the Babelfish squirm around in my ear.  I slapped the side of my head, and it fell on the ground, wriggling around.
"Ugh! You had a parasite in your head, Nomad!" said Raven with her hand on the hilt of her dagger.
"No, no, don't kill it! It's not a parasite. It's a Babelfish."
I scooped up the funny little yellow fish with the big mouth. It liked being in my hand.  "It feeds off the energy of desiring to understand one another, and it translates any language into any language!"
"What?" said Raven, eyeing it suspiciously. The Babelfish looked at Raven, and it wiggled its eyebrows like Groucho Marx and smiled. "Oh," she laughed. "A Babelfish, like in the Douglas Adams books! I love those books! That's hilarious!" she said. "Let me try!" She opened her hands, and I gently placed it in.
She stuck it in her ear.  "It tickles!" she said. She seemed to get scared for a second, then she took a deep breath. "Okay, this thing is not going to hurt me, it's not a parasite, it's not going to eat my brain," she said half to herself.  
"No, it's not," I laughed. "It just sits in your ear."
Raven ran over to Mowgly who was excitedly speaking in Spanish to again, this time to the butterfly.  He was looking at the butterfly that was resting on a flower drinking nectar.  Mowgly was so absorbed in the butterfly, he didn't notice Raven standing next to him.
"Oh, crazy!" she said. "I hear him in Spanish in one ear, and in English in the other, but I understand! That is so funny!"
"Hey, Mowgly," she said, "do you want to go on an adventure?"
He stood up. "Huh? Andventure? Andventure! Si! Yes! Okay, let's do it!"

*Ancient Adventure*
Raven smiled at me and winked, and opened a portal to a random somewhere, and the five of us went in.
We landed is some deciduous forest. It was warm, like the summer.  There were huge trees about, like redwoods. We were in grass that was about four feet tall.  Large insects flitted about.  We were dressed in animal skins, and had large animal bones for weapons in our hands. _A prehistoric adventure? Cool!_
I heard a large animal crashing through the forest.  _Oh no! What if it attacks us? We just have bones to protect ourselves?_ I instinctively reached down, and pushed the button on my energy belt that Selene gave me, and a blue transparent force field formed around me.  _Okay! I still have everything!

_The animal was bounding toward us. It was howling in pain.  A great cat, the size of two elephants, with the appearance of a bobcat crashed through the trees. We readied our bone weapons, bracing for attack, all except Basara. He just stood there and calmly blinked.
The great cat didn't seem to notice us much.  It fell over on its left side, yowling in pain.  Its voice was so loud, it made my ribcage vibrate.  The cat had a large spike in its front right paw.  Basara began singing softly. The cat's breathing slowed, and it began to calm down.  Raven floated toward its paw, now dressed in white as usual, holding a staff, and she also began singing.  The cat mewed and whimpered.  
I walked to its great paw. "Okay, kitty, this is going to hurt you more than its going to hurt me," I said.  I placed both my feet on its paw, and grabbed the spike with both hands, and yanked it out, tumbling to the ground.
"Mrow!" the cat yelped.  The wound didn't bleed.  The cat stayed laying on its side. Its breathing and heart rate increased for a second, then slowed back down again.  I started doing Tuvan throat singing, and herbs from the forest floated up in a little stream in the air, and went into the wound.
Mowgly was watching, eyes wide, transfixed.
The cat sat up halfway and licked its paw. Then, it licked Raven Knight and I. 
"Aw," said Selene, "it likes you!"  She clapped her hands with delight.
It lied down on its stomach.  I ran to its neck, and gave it hug, burying my face in its fur.  _What does this remind me of? Oh, that vision I had so many years ago, when I buried my face in the mane of the lion in the jungle! Wow! What does it mean?
_We climbed up on top of it, and it stood up, and walked slowly through the forest. I had a feeling the cat was smiling. I felt its great muscles moving underneath me.

The cat stopped near a great cliff. A river was on our left, a lovely waterfall tumbled down, to a great tropical plain below, stretching out toward the horizon.  _What is this, the Lion King? Haha._ I half expected the cat to say, "One day, this will all be yours."
Pterodactyls swooped down from the sky and plucked us off the cat. I thought they were going to eat us. I was so scared for a second, I almost lost lucidity. _No, it's okay, they can't hurt us, this is just a dream.

_The pterodactyls glided over the landscape.  It reminded me of the movie, The Hobbit, when they get rescued by the Great Eagles.  It was exhilarating. I felt wind in my hair.  The pterodactyls called to each other with delight.  They had brown leathery skin, and big beautiful eyes.  They were wild, free, dangerous, and wise like ancient trees.  The pterodactyls soared over the ocean gently carrying us with their feet, then dropped us in the water.
We sunk down about fifteen feet.  We had bubbles over our heads to breathe. I saw marine dinosaurs in the water. Pleiosaurs, and another kind, a carnivore with a long jaw and a big eye, with lots of teeth like a crocodile. I was afraid again. _This is just a dream.  Just look around. _ Then I feared that the carnivore one was going to attack the pleiosaurs, but I guessed the pleiosaurs were too big. _Wow! I love dinosaurs!
_

*Back Home*
Then, were were suddenly back on in the Biodome. 
"Wow," whispered Mowgly. "Amazing." Raven smiled at him the way a big sister smiles at a little brother. I wondered why he looked like a child to me. Then I realized, _Of course, it's the Jungle Book archetype!_ I laughed at myself.

Selene ran up to me. "Hey, you're waking up!" She threw her arms around me. "Give me a kiss first!" She kissed me full on the mouth unabashedly, and I embraced her around her small waist.

I wanted to stay in the dream, but I knew if I did any longer I would forget some because so much happened.  I was fading away, but everyone else seemed to be staying. "Remember to write everything down!" I heard Selene say as I disappeared.  She waved at me as my vision faded. "I love you!"

[/INDENT]

This was one of the most beautiful dreams of my entire life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

For some strange reason, I didn't publish this earlier. I probably forgot to hit save or something.

06.10.2009Nomad vs. Walms (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Mission: Tickle Walms*
I fell back to sleep, focusing on the Moon.  I tumbled out of a portal, and my 'aumakua tumbled out after me, and fell into me. I absorbed them as before. I wondered why this kept happening.  I saw Selene, Raven, and the singer guy from the night before in there. I wondered why I always got there last. I thought maybe it's because I go to sleep later. I wondered where Spike was, and who this new guy was.
Selene ran up to me, and kissed me. I felt like a jerk for being so absorbed in my own thoughts, I hadn't been paying much attention to her.  That man reminded me of Raven's energy, he is also a Bard, someone who uses music for magic.  He stared at me intently, and I looked back at him.  His eyes were light blue, and his pupils were spirals.  He seemed very serious, and at the same time, he seemed like he was about to laugh.  I felt like he was burning his face into my mind, as Selene had done to MoSh.

"I want to find Walms, and tickle him," I told Raven.  
"What? Tickle him?" she said, as she created a portal.
"Yeah, because he always is fighting in dreams. I think we may have fought him, but only he remembers. Anyway, fighting him won't make us stand out in his dream. That's why I want to do something odd, like tickle him."
"Okay, that makes sense," she laughed.

*Walmsy Baby*
We went through the portal.  We were in a large room that looked like my high school cafeteria, though I knew that was only my perception.  There was no one in there but a young man with straight black hair sitting at a table, looking down.  He appeared to be thinking about something intently.
"Huh," I thought, "I thought he'd be fighting some crazy monsters or something."
I approached him. "Walms," I said.  He didn't seem to notice. I thought maybe it's because I used his online username instead of his real name.
"Hey, Walms, Walmsy baby, hey, look up!"
"Huh? What?" He looked up. "Aha!" he said for some reason.  He stood up, then flew backwards a few feet, facing me, hovering. He had a fist cocked back.
"Heh heh heh!" he laughed. "I have got you now!"  He sounded cheesy, like a cartoon character.
"No, wait, I don't want to fight...yet!" I laughed.  His fists grew really large.  I stopped looking at his fists, and I turned on my force field and sat down.  "Now, how am I going to tickle him?" I thought.  He banged on my force field with his fists.
"Lame! Wow, that is so lame.  Cheater!" he teased.
I turned on my energy gloves. They glowed yellow. I stretched them out of my force field slowly.
"What are you doing, weirdo?" he laughed.
"I am trying to tickle you?"
"What? Tickle me? That doesn't make any sense! You are ridiculous. Who are you?"
"It's Nomad, from the forums, Walmsy baby!" I said. (I kept calling him that, because I wanted to say something odd to make him remember me.)
"Oh! Oh, right! Nomad! Wow, you are a silly person!" he laughed.
"Thanks," I said, "Now, let's go to the Moon!"
"Okay!" he said excitedly.

*On the Moon with Walmsy Baby*
Raven laughed at us, and created a portal.  We went through.  We tumbled out and landed on top of each other. I wondered what was up with this tumbling out of portals, when I used to always just step through.

Walms looked around.  "Hey, cool!" he said. "We're on the Moon! What is that?" He teleported into the Biodome, and the four of us were suddenly their with him.  We walked down a path together. He looked around at the plants and animals, and at the tower.  "Wow cool! You guys built this? You built it, you made it with your minds!"
"Yes!" I said.
"Wow, cool! Can I plant a flower?" he asked, planting a flower that looked like a pink daisy.  
"Yes, of course," I laughed because he wasn't really asking permission, but of course no one cared.
A small blue bird with a long tail flew toward him. He put out his arm, and it landed on his hand. 
"Hello, bird, hello, little fella," he said, and patted its head. "Wow, cool!"
"So, do you want to fight me?" I asked.
"Okay!" he said, adopting a fighting stance.
"No, not here," I laughed. "We might hurt the landscape. We are going to a colloseum!"
"Okay, cool! Let's do it!" he said.

"Q?" I asked the sky.

I saw Raven look up and to the side. I knew she was talking to Q.
*
Walms vs. Nomad*

Instantly we were in the colloseum. Walms and I were on the floor. I got the distinct impression that some of the people watching were eating popcorn, candy, and loudly slurping soda.

"Round 1, fight!" said Q.
Walms floated in the air, and adopted a fighting stance.  I slowly grew in size.  "Haha, what is that supposed to do?" he laughed and punched me in the jaw.
"Ow!" I rubbed my chin.  "Doh!" I thought, "I automatically lose for feeling pain."
"Round 1, Walms!" said Q, and we were back in starting positions.

"Round 2, fight!" said Q.
I ran at him in slow motion, trying to make him think that time was slowing down.  He ran at me slower. I ran at him slower still. He ran slower again. I ran slower still.  We smacked into each other in the center of the colloseum with a loud echoing _KRACK-K-K-K-K!_ and a flash of light.
"Round 2, Draw!" said Q.

 "Round 3, begin!"
Walms and I were both laughing at how ridiculous Round 2 was.  I multiplied myself.  He yawned at me, which I found mildy annoying.   I shrank myself to the size of a bug, and multiplied myself to a few thousand tiny Nomads.
"What is that supposed to do?" he laughed.
I swarmed my copies over him, laughing in tiny voices, and poking him with thousands of tiny swords.  He was covered in a swarm of little white Nomads.
"That doesn't hurt. This is a dream," he laughed, and spun around.
My copies flew off, and we smacked against the colloseum walls.  I heard someone watching laugh.
"Round 3, Walms!" said Q.
"Dammit!" I thought. "That was dumb!"

"Round 4, begin!" said Q.
I turned into a giant greenish black rubber ball, trying to think of something really strange to do.
"What?" said Walms. He looked confused.
"Aha! I have him!" I said to myself.
"No, you don't!" he said, snapping out of it.
"Doh! Did I say that out loud?"
"Yes, and that too," he laughed.
Not knowing what else to do, I slowly rolled at him.  "Okay, what is that supposed to do," he said laughing at me.  He picked me up, and started dribbling me like a basketball.  
"Hey! Stop that!" I said. He laughed at me.  Someone was singing the Harlem Globe Trotters theme song.  Walms bounced me off the  walls, and kicked me around like a soccer ball.(futbol)
He kicked me really hard against the colloseum wall, and shouted, "Goal!"
"Round 4! Walms!" said Q. 

"Round 5, begin."
I began running in circles, along the wall of the colloseum, faster and faster, while I tried to think of my next attack.  Walms sat down in the center, and yawned at me again.  I ignored his little bait.  "You aren't even doing anything," he said.
"And neither are you!" said Q. "Round 5: Draw!"

We were back in starting positions.  "Hey!" said Walms. 
"Match: Walms."  Everyone clapped, and there was a sound of a large crowd cheering.  Walms put his fists together, and waved.  People threw flowers at him.

Selene threw a bunch of roses at me. She didn't care that I lost. She was laughing really hard. Everyone thought the match was ridiculously funny.
Suddenly, we were all in the center of the colloseum.  Selene ran up, and kissed me on the cheek. "You make me laugh!" she said, her face flushed. She had a tear on her cheek she had been laughing so hard.
"That was so ridiculous!" said Raven, and we all laughed like Saturday morning cartoon characters.

*Watching Walms' False Awakening*
"Whoah! Whoah! I feel myself waking up!" said Walms.
"It's probably going to be a false awakening. You know how you always have those."
"Whoah! Whoah!" Walms put his arms out as if he was losing his balance.  He looked kind of blurry. It was really strange.
"See if you can stay here with us," I said.
Suddenly Walms was sitting on an invisible bed yawning and stretching.  "Whoah! Strange dream," he mumbled to himself.  He looked up at us.
"Hey, what are you guys doing in my bedroom?" he said.  
"You are still dreaming!" I laughed.
"Oh!" he said.  "But, did you teleport into my room... or what? What happened? This is so weird!"
"You are in the same place, you just perceive it as your room, because of your false awakening."
"Oh, weird!" he said looking around. "It still looks like my room, though. I think I am going to wake up for real this time guys."
"Okay, wait!" I rushed over to him, and whispered my birth name into his ear.  He slowly nodded. 
"Uh, what? I don't know if I heard you right. What are you telling me? Oh, I am about to wake up."
"Um, speak Spanish!" I said without really knowing why.
"Okay," he laughed, and said something to Raven in Spanish with the word _senora_ or _senorita_ in the sentence.  She seemed to understand a little.

Walms disappeared.
"Well, that was really odd," said Raven.  
"What he told you?"
"No, the whole dream," said Raven.
"Who was eating popcorn?" I asked.
"Me!" waved Selene.  She kissed me full on the mouth, and pushed a gummi bear into my mouth with her tongue.

I tried to stay in the dream, but I  awoke.




> I fell asleep in my room and used my meditation to induce a WILD.  I hadn't heard anything from Nomad, so I was just focusing on keeping my awareness into the dream state.  I found myself on the moon.
> 
> I was on the moon looking around.  It was a dark and barren landscape.  I seemed more aware of that than I usually am.  I was also more aware of the cold than normal.  I remembered being depressed when I fell asleep.  I thought that probably had something to do with the cold now.  I wondered if there was anyone else on the moon with me tonight.  I didn't know if I would be meeting Nomad or not.  I didn't remember making any plans.  I was still standing there when someone put his arms around me.  I looked and it was Basara (lead singer from  the group Fire Bomber on the Macross 7 anime series).  He started signing in my ear.  It was a nice song.  It seemed to make the cold go away.  I turned around in his arms and then we were dancing on the moon.  It no longer seemed cold.  He was singing a slow song and we were slow dancing under the stars.  It was nice.  I felt at peace.
> 
> Basara had just finished his song when a portal opened.  Nomad came through it.  He was being followed by three creatures again.  I noted he always seems to arrive with an entourage of monsters.  He absorbed the monsters before landing in front of me.  He was looking at Basara strangely.  I wondered if he saw Basara or Spike.  I figured it didn't really matter… unless he expected Basara to fight something…  I thought it might look odd to Nomad when Spike refused to kill… which Basara would refuse to kill.  Selene showed up shortly later and went over to Nomad.  They embraced and kissed.
> 
> Nomad said he wanted to find Walms…  I wasn't sure who Walms was…  I was about to ask Nomad who Walms is when he added that he wanted to tickle Walms.  Tickle him?  Nomad said that would stand out more than a fight.  I focused on Through the Never and opening a portal.  I wasn't sure if it would work since I don't know who Walms is.  I focused on the goal and a portal opened.  We all went through it.  On the other side I thought I caught a glimpse of a school.  Then I felt I was losing the dream.  I heard a yowling cat.  I woke up to my cats fighting.  I shot both of them… with a water pistol.  They split in opposite directions.  Stupid cats!
> 
> Note: I am a cat lover, but they can be annoying sometimes!







> I fell back asleep after the cat incident.  I wanted to pick up where I had left off in the last dream…
> 
> I was in school.  I looked around.  Everyone was eating.  There was nowhere to sit.  I felt left out.  Just like I always did in high school.  I didn't want to be there.  I was about to walk away when someone noticed me.  He was laughing.  They were laughing at me.  I wanted to disappear.  I felt someone's arms around me.  I tried to pull away but he held on.  What did they want?  Hadn't they teased me enough in high school?  I closed my eyes and focused.  This is a dream… I can do whatever I want now… they can't hurt me here.  I opened my eyes.  Everyone but a few people were gone.  Nomad was there.  He was laughing.  But he wasn't laughing at me.  He was laughing with another person I didn't recognize.  Selene was there.  She was smiling, but not laughing.  I looked at the man holding me.  It was Basara.  He smiled at me.  He asked if I was ok.  I said I guessed I had not been lucid…
> 
> Nomad wanted to go to the moon.  I opened a portal and we went through.  We emerged near the tower.  The man we had brought with us seemed impressed.  We teleported into a biodome.  There were plants and animals all around.  It was a beautiful place.  The person we had brought with us was gardening.  He was planting flowers.  The animals were friendly.  I was petting a cat-like animal that was the size of a Great Dane.  It was silky soft and purring.  Our visitor now seemed to want to fight.  Nomad didn't want to do it in the biodome.  He said we could go to a coliseum.  He called to Q.  I telepathically contacted Q.  Q appeared near us.  I told him they wanted to use the coliseum.  He said no problem.  The next instant we were there.
> 
> I still didn't feel well.  I saw Nomad and the visitor engage in a competition.  I wasn't seeing much of it.  I heard some laughter.  I looked up as a ball zipped past my head and slammed into the outer wall of the coliseum.  When the ball hit the wall it turned into Nomad.  I heard someone behind me announce a goal.  Nomad disappeared.  I heard more laughter.  I still felt out of it.  Basara was holding me.  That helped again.  I turned to the others.  They were all laughing.  The laughter was contagious.  I couldn't help but laugh.  Laughing felt good.  I noticed our visitor was behaving strangely.  He was sitting on something I couldn't see.  He was talking about dreams.  Nomad said he was still dreaming.  He seemed disoriented.  I watched him for a bit longer.  He finally came over to me.
> 
> "Te veré en tus sueños, señorita," he spoke in Spanish.  I didn't know what he had said.  I don't speak Spanish.  All I understood was señorita.  He disappeared.  Then everything around me faded to black and I woke.
> ...



Can we get a translation?

EDIT:
Cross posted from Walms' DJ. This may have been his FA in the colloseum:

_Again, what... was that?

FA... “What was that?” something had happened, but I don’t remember what, just know it made me wonder, there was someone in the room with me, too, and I don’t even know them... “Who are you?” then started to wonder a lot of things, “Who are them, why are they here, and why am I thinking in English... oh and why does gravity feel....” then yelled “Oh, yay!”, I was asleep! And about to wake up... the DC asked something, don’t know what it was, but I answered “Uh?” They asked again, and I answered something else, can’t remember what though, and was waking up so wasn’t paying much attention...
_

----------


## mowglycdb

> Can we get a translation?



I'll see you in your dreams, miss.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'll see you in your dreams, miss.



Wow, cool! Too bad you don't remember the dream about you!

----------


## Royalpeach

Did Walms remember the dream about you two yet? Or was he on yet?

Hehehe... also, I think I might've stolen Raven's technique. I found myself creating a volcano in one of my NL dreams, with Dragonforce's _Through The Fire and the Flames_. Sowwy!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Did Walms remember the dream about you two yet? Or was he on yet?
> 
> Hehehe... also, I think I might've stolen Raven's technique. I found myself creating a volcano in one of my NL dreams, with Dragonforce's _Through The Fire and the Flames_. Sowwy!



No, he did not. I looked up his DJ, and there was a part he said he didn't remember, and he was speaking in English. (He's from Mexico.)  This is why I don't really care to try and _"make people lucid"_ which involves so much more than that.  

I mean, if Walms can't remember the dream, and he has excellent recall and LD's every night, man...

People need to have good dream recall.  Then we have to locate them, and hopefully they are dreaming, then they have to recognize us, and we have to recognize them.  That's asking us to do a lot.  I wanted to do this with Walms because he LD's every night.

Raven wanted to try with mowglycdb because he asked her. Unfortunately, he doesn't remember the dream either. I really wish he did! It was a beautiful dream.

I really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for shared lucid dreaming and a desire to try it.  First learn to WILD wherever you want.  The other details are in the tutorial.  

I am getting about one PM a day from someone asking me to make them lucid, most recently from one person who doesn't have a DJ.  I wish people would actually read the whole tutorial before PM'ing things like that because I clearly state in there you should have a DJ.  How am I going to recognize you if I know nothing about you?  

I also want to know that you have good dream recall, not just for my satisfaction, but I want you to remember these kickass dreams!

I don't want to sound like a prick, but the next time I get one of those make me lucid requests, I am just going to tell them to read the tutorial, and the first page of this DJ.  If people actually read that, I wouldn't be getting those requests.

Everyone wants shortcuts in this instant gratification society.  

I am not saying this to brag, but I spent a year practicing Astral Projection and Remote Viewing obsessively for about 30 hours a week, with minimal results.

I am sure I can speak for Man of Shred (who has definitely shared dreams) and Raven Knight that all three of us have gone through a lot of personal pain to be able to share dreams. I don't know why that is.  I think it's just a principle of life.  You have to go through pain to get what you want.

I am still going through pain. I am having some of the most terrifying dreams of my life, even if I am lucid.  I still push forward. I still am driven by an insatiable obsessive curiosity.  

I am constantly humbled.  Every time my ego rises, it is smashed into bits.  Humility comes through tears and embarrassment.  Humility comes through pain.

On another note, you don't need to apologize for anything, Royalpeach. Stoppit!  :smiley: 

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I learned skills from Raven Knight by watching her.  

I think it's great that you are a natural Bard like her! Is that dream in your DJ?

If someone becomes a shapeshifter like me from reading my DJ's that would kick ass! I hope they become better than me.

We have no patent or copyright on dream skills or shared lucid dreaming. I want to share lucid dreams with the entire world, that's why I wrote the tutorial and began this DJ.  I want everyone to know that shared dreaming is real, and shared lucid dreams is amazing.  I want everyone to be able to do it.  I don't want it to be a secret.  

We could've kept it a secret, but why?  So no one would call us crazy? I don't care if people call me crazy.  I have been called crazy my entire life.  You know only about ten people that show up to your funeral will cry? And about half of the people won't even go to the burial if it's raining.

When I heard that, I was pissed. Why should I give a shit about what these random ass people think about me, when they don't give a shit about me in the first place?

Ya feel me, dog? Anyway, I need to calm down and quit ranting, change my sig... 

Peace bro,
Thanks for the comments

----------


## CanceledCzech

:O

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was in a beautiful place.  I looked around and saw it looked like a garden of some kind.  There was a dog sniffing my butt.  I looked at the dog.  The dog sat down and sat up.  It was cute.  The dog took off playfully chasing a bunny.  That was also cute.  It looked like the bunny was not really trying to escape.  The bunny was playing with the dog.  Very cute.  I wandered through the forest a bit.  I saw a pink bunny with wings.  A bunny with wings?  The pink part didn't seem odd, but the wings did.  The entire place seemed surreal.  I did a reality check by trying to fly.  I found I could fly.  I became lucid…
> 
> I looked around a bit more and soon realized I was in the biodome on the moon.  It was very peaceful and beautiful.  A colorful bird flew down from the trees and landed on my shoulder.  It sang a brief beautiful song before flying off.  I wondered where Nomad was.  As if on cue he appeared.  I said hi to him but he didn't seem to hear me.  He acted very disoriented.  I asked him if he was ok.  He didn't respond.  I thought maybe he wasn't lucid.  I told him he was dreaming.  He still didn't answer me.  I told him to do a reality check.  A vortex portal opened behind him and pulled him through.  I grabbed for his hands as he went through but he slipped away.
> 
> I looked at the spot where I had seen Nomad.  Something had been very wrong there.  I focused on Through the Never and on following him.  It took more effort to open the portal than it usually does.  I focused more energy on locating Nomad.  Finally a portal opened.  Before I could go through it, however, Nomad came falling out.  There were things on him.  Disgusting black things.  Four of them.  I formed Witchblade into a dagger to cut them off.  Nomad said he was going to absorb them.  I said I didn't think that was a very good idea.  Before I had even finished my sentence, however, Nomad had absorbed them.  He stood up and briefly looked ok… then he looked like he was going to puke.  He puked a blob of black gunk.  He said he was going to be sick.  I looked at the black ooze he had puked.  I told him he should be in the Glen of Healing.  He was stumbling off in an abstract direction.  I went over to him and caught him as he was falling over.  I told him I would take him to the Glen of Healing and also use a healing spell on him.  With Nomad leaning on me I used Through the Never and focused on getting to the Glen of Healing.  We went through the resultant portal.
> 
> On the other side the crystal golem seemed to sense something was wrong.  He met us at the portal.  He asked what had happened.  I told him Nomad had absorbed some disgusting stuff… possibly dark energy.  He took Nomad off of me and carried him to the back of the cave where he lied Nomad on the soft grass bed.  Joseph came running from outside.  He had an eagle perched on his arm.  Normally I would have admired the eagle but I was a bit distracted now.  Joseph asked what was wrong with Nomad.  I said he had absorbed some dark energy.  Joseph asked if it was a dream demon.  I said I didn't know the source of the energy right now, just that it had to be eliminated.  I used the song Touch My Heart off of the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack to purge the dark energy out of Nomad.  The song played through.  It had more of a visible effect than usual.  It was almost as if reality was warping around the golden energy it produced.  I didn't let myself get distracted.  I hadn't even finished the song when a portal opened behind Nomad and he was sucked through.  I let loose an expletive.  The crystal golem looked puzzled.  Joseph looked alarmed.  I was annoyed at whoever had opened that portal.
> 
> I focused on Through the Never again and on following Nomad.  I had to use extra energy again to make it work.  Finally the portal opened.  I went through it.  On the other side I was back in the biodome.  There was a woman there.  I was going to ask her who she was when I thought her energy looked familiar.  I went over to her and looked in her eyes.  It was Nomad… as a woman?  "Uh… Nomad?  Why are you dressed as a woman?"
> ...



[INDENT]08.10.2009Damn IB's (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.

I was in the Biodome.  The dream was very unstable, but it was more like I was unstable.  I didn't feel like the dream could fade, but just that everything was shifting and smearing.  _What the hell? When did we get sheep bouncing around in the Biodome? Was that Little Bo Peep?_

*Sucked into Brightness*
I vaguely heard Raven say, "Nomad, are you okay?" I felt a portal open behind me. I ignored it. It didn't matter, I got sucked into it.

I was staring at a bright light, like the sun.  Was I in The Void? No, I couldn't be, because there was no source of light in The Void.  I felt like the Sun, or whatever it was, was speaking to me, but I couldn't understand what it was saying. It sounded like an earthquake or thunder rumbling. As it spoke, it pulsed. "Sojourner, do you seek the truth?" I felt it ask.  I was too confused to reply.  The brightness of the light was overwhelming.  The light made me feel good, and it also frightened me.  _Where the hell was I? Was this the sun god? What was going on?_ I looked around.  There were bright balls of light hopping about.  _Were these the sheep-things I was seeing?
_
Four balls of light the size of medium sized dogs leapt upon me, and bit me, clamping down on my four limbs.  I felt tiny sharp teeth penetrating my flesh. I tried to spin them off me. It didn't work.  



I tumbled through a portal, and fell into the Biodome. "Ack! What are these things?" I tried again to spin them off of me, then shake them off.  

"Nomad?" said Raven, worried, with her hand on the hilt of her dagger.  "No, wait, I am going to absorb these bastards."

I fell over on all fours, and I absorbed the light balls into me.  I immediately felt sick.  I stood up for a second, felt naseous, and vomited out a dead light ball creature.  Jo, my big black dog, was running around gobbling up light balls bouncing around in the Biodome. _How did these little bastards get past our Tower defenses?

_"Ugh, I feel sick," I told Raven.  I tried to stumble over to the little grassy area that reminded me of the Glen of Healing, but I couldn't make it.  I couldn't see straight.  "You need to wake up. Now!" I heard someone say.

"No, this is only a dream! I am going to fight these little bastards."

I felt someone pick me up.  I was in the Glen of Healing. I felt like I was going crazy.  The Frost Giant appeared. I tried to speak to him, but I couldn't think straight. I forced myself to stand.  He said something about hiding myself within myself. I felt a portal open up behind me.

*Sucked into Darkness*
Suddenly I was in pure darkness.  I felt safe.  The darkness was inviting and peaceful.  I inhaled deeply, slowing my breath. _CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP 



CHOMP!  No! What the hell are these things?  Black Isz!

_ I turned into The Maxx.  



I roared at the creatures, and ripped them off my limbs with my bare hands, stomping them into the unseen ground, and ripping them apart with my great claws. More attacked me. 



I ran through the darkness, fighting by feel, then suddenly I had an idea.  I changed into a woman.  The Isz stopped biting me.

*Another Girl in the Biodome*
_Damn IB's!_ I focused on the moon in my mind, not wanting create a portal, and I was able to teleport back to the Biodome.  I was a girl still, dressed like Raven and Selene.  "Uh... Nomad?" said Raven.  I stumbled over to a little koi fish pond. The koi were cute, all different colors, swimming around in funny lemniscates. I looked at my reflection.  I was a pretty girl with shoulder length wavy brown hair. I looked like my sister.  _This is weird._  I had to look away.

Raven walked close to me.  She looked at me closely, trying figure out if I really was Nomad, and what was wrong with me. I am sure she was also wondering why I changed into a woman.  She was standing so close staring at me, I thought she wanted to kiss me for a second.  "Uh... Raven, are you bi, or something?"

"What are you talking about? Nomad is that you? What happened? Where did you go?"

"I had to hide from those goddamn IB's!" I whispered in her ear.

"What? IB's? What are you talking about? You're not making any sense."

"I just..." I fell, leaning on her.  I felt someone carry me, and set me down somewhere. I think it was the grassy area like the Glen of Healing.  I had my eyes closed. I was exhausted, I just wanted to go to sleep. 

Notes:
Iz (Plural: Isz)  Isz are creatures from the comic by Sam Keith, The Maxx.  In the Outback (Dreamtime), the Isz are white, in the real world they are black.  They are each as strong as a man, but small, and all teeth.

Koi is what we call carp in Hawai'i.

IB: Inorganic Being. They are attracted to male energy.

Lemniscate: The figure eight and infinity symbol.

My dream continues in my personal DJ. -Nomad

----------


## Royalpeach

How dare you make me break down this huge lump of text!  ::lol:: 





> I am saying this to brag, but I spent a year practicing Astral Projection and Remote Viewing obsessively for about 30 hours a week, with minimal results.



I've heard about this before, but what exactly is it?





> On another note, you don't need to apologize for anything, Royalpeach. Stoppit! .



I should know that by now! Sorry!  :smiley: 





> I think it's great that you are a natural Bard like her! Is that dream in your DJ?



In response to Statement A, though I love music and definitely could manipulate it in my dreams, I'm not really a "natural bard". I got scared *bleep*less by a zombie horde popping out of nowhere, randomly thought of the forum (and somehow didn't bother to realize I was in a dream -.-)  and remembered Raven's magic style. I'm personally more of a elemental magic user; I mainly use fire, lightning, and telekinesis for my attacks, among others. 

Second, I don't have a DJ.  :Oops:  Though I definitely remember enough dreams to start one, for the most part I only remember fragments of dreams anyway and they wouldn't make for a very interesting journal. (Maybe if I start one I'll have better recall...?)

By the way, "thanks for the comments"? Thanks for responding!
RP

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How dare you make me break down this huge lump of text! 
> 
> I've heard about this before, but what exactly is it?
> 
> Astral Projection is inducing an OBE or just having an OBE.  I had one recently. It was kickass!  Remote Viewing is something the government created to spy on other governments.  You use your second sight with your eyes open, awake.  Some people believe that you are going out-of-body when you do it.
> 
> In response to Statement A, though I love music and definitely could manipulate it in my dreams, I'm not really a "natural bard". I got scared *bleep*less by a zombie horde popping out of nowhere, randomly thought of the forum (and somehow didn't bother to realize I was in a dream -.-)  and remembered Raven's magic style. I'm personally more of a elemental magic user; I mainly use fire, lightning, and telekinesis for my attacks, among others. 
> 
> *Kickass! That is awesome that you did that.  I also use elemental magic, and shapeshift. I use music for healing and to create portals, but not for other spells. You have multiple gifts hidden within you.*
> ...



1

----------


## Raven Knight

> 10.10.2009Epic Dream Chain (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> *Selene's Rest*
> I was on the Moon.  Raven was waiting there for me.  "Are you ready to go?" she asked, creating a portal.  "I'm ready!"
> "Are you sure you're ready?"
> "Let's do it!"
> "Okay!" she said, and went through. I followed her. Everything was a blur for a second on the other side.  
> ...



*From Raven Knight's Dream:*

I fell asleep with my light/sound machine and did a WILD to the moon…

I was on the moon. I looked around. I saw the tower in the distance. I figured I would go there. That would be a good place to find Nomad. I teleported into the biodome. I petted a Rottweiler / Shepherd mix that came over to meet me. There were some other dogs playing around. I heard a dog whimpering. I followed the sound. I found Selene. She was sitting by the pond gazing blankly out over it. There was a black Pit Bull licking her face and whimpering in a concerned manner. Selene wasn't responding to the dog. I went over to them.

"Selene?" I asked. She didn't respond. "Selene? Are you ok?" I asked. Still no response. I looked around but I didn't see Nomad. I tried to telepathically contact Nomad. I got no response. I touched Selene on the shoulder. She looked up at me. She had a blank look in her eyes. They seemed darker than normal. I had the idea she needed healing. I took her hand and tried to get her to stand up. She stood easily enough. I led her through the biodome to the bed of grass brought from the healing glen. Selene lied down on the grass and looked quite relaxed. I focused on the song Full Moonlight. I instinctively felt that was the right song to use. White energy flowed through Selene as the song played. When the song was over Selene focused on me for the first time.

"Raven?" she asked as if a bit disoriented.

"How do you feel?" I asked her.

"Tired," she said.

"Then maybe you should rest," I said.

Selene closed her eyes and seemed to fall asleep. I stayed there and watched her sleep for a couple of minutes to be sure everything looked ok. I was about to walk away when she disappeared. I wondered where she had gone. I didn't sense that she was in any danger. I thought maybe I should check on her to see where she had gone. I was going to but I was awakened by my cats getting into an argument…

I was in a strange place. I looked around to see where I was. It was a town like one I would see in an RPG. It wasn't a big city. It was a small village. There were people walking around and talking. There were only a few merchant booths with merchants talking to the people who were walking by. It was a peaceful setting. I walked over to one of the merchant booths. He was selling a wide variety of crap. Or at least it looked like crap to me. I had the idea I needed to find my mother a birthday present. I didn't want to buy her crap. I went to the next booth. There were some nice things there. I looked at a couple of them. I saw a couple of price tags. I wondered if I had any money. I reached into a bag strapped to my waist (I was wearing white robes). I didn’t find any money. I pulled a Homer Simpson (D'Oh!). How could I buy my mom a present without money? I was frustrated. I walked away from the merchant booth. I was trying to think how I could get some money when the silence was broken. There was a thundering coming. It sounded like a herd of horses. All of the people ran for shelter. I noticed the merchant stand where I had spotted possible presents for my mom was unwatched now. Maybe I could just go over and snag something…

A horse came past the stand at full gallop. It was a dark brown horse with a lighter mane and tail. An arrow hit the horse in the ass. The horse threw off its rider and bolted with the arrow still sticking out of its rear. I wondered what a$$hole had shot the horse, I looked and saw more horses approaching at a gallop. I looked at the man who had been thrown from his horse. Those others were after him. I went to him to see if he was ok. He was not hurt. He got up and looked at me. It was Altaïr. If I was looking at Altaïr then I must be dreaming…

"Raven!" Altaïr said, "Hurry! They're coming!"

I looked at the approaching horses. I could see them well enough now to see there were Templars riding those horses. I focused on the song Battery and lightning struck at all of the Templars. Many of them were caught by surprise and got consumed by white lightning. As for the others, the horses were spooked and threw their riders before bolting off into a nearby forest. The remaining Templars were on foot. I used another bolt of lightning to charge Altaïr's and my swords with a bolt of lightning. The remaining Templars, there were seven of them left, arrived and attacked us. We fought them off using our electrically charged swords. The final Templar was coming at me when Altaïr got him from behind. He fell to the ground and was consumed by white lightning. I saw Altaïr's hidden blade was sparking. Apparently he had charged it with the energy on his sword.

"There's more coming," Altaïr said, "I saw them from the crest of that mountain."

I looked around and spotted Altaïr's horse. The arrow was still protruding from its rear. There was some blood, but the wound didn't look serious. I went over to the horse and pulled the arrow out as quickly as I could. The horse whinnied in pain and kicked out. I pet the horse to calm it and used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal the wound. I told Altaïr his horse was fine now. A horse nuzzled me. It was a white horse with a red mane and tail. The horse was familiar to me. I climbed on the horse as Altaïr got on his horse. I could hear more horses coming. Altaïr and I took off and headed for a forest near the town. We could lose them there.

We entered the forest and kept going as quickly as we could. I could hear the Templars coming from behind. They were getting closer. Something felt strange. It felt like someone was trying to find me. I instinctively wanted that connection to be successful. I focused on Through the Never to make the connection work more easily. A portal opened up ahead of Altaïr and me. Nomad fell out and managed to land on his feet. I held my hand out to him as we rode past and helped him get onto my horse behind me with a jump. He started firing white arrows at the Templars that were emerging behind us. There were too many of them. I looked back. I focused on the song Battery. I didn't know if the Templars would be expecting that so I tried to use more power than usual. The lightning crashed down and broke right through their shields. The Templars were consumed by white lightning leaving behind some confused and spooked horses.

"Your friend came back, too, I see," Altaïr said, "Or at least one of them did. We need all the help we can get. They're not holding back this time."

Note: Somewhere in here during the ride to the city I slipped into semi-lucidity...

I figured if he was saying that then there must be more Templars. I tried to sense where their dark energy was. There were more of them. They were coming. It seemed like so many. Maybe we would be best to avoid them for now. We rode up to a walled city. We left our horses in a stable there and entered the city on foot. It was a big place with many people going about their business and endless vendors hawking their wares. It was hard to hear myself think. I checked on the position of the Templars again. They were getting closer. They were still on our trail. I told the others that the Templars were coming, we should blend in with the locals so maybe they wouldn't find us. I looked and saw Altaïr was already gone. I could sense he was still close, but I couldn't spot him. Nomad was looking excitedly around at all of the action around us. I thought he could've been wearing a sign that said 'TOURIST' on his robes. I told him to blend in with the locals, just act like he belonged there. Too late…

"There!" came a voice from the gate, "It's the witch! And she's with an assassin! Kill them!"

The Templars started coming towards Nomad and me. One of them dropped dead and was consumed by white lightning. Altaïr had just stabbed him from behind with his still sparking hidden blade.

"Kill all of the assassins!" yelled a Templar. Now they came in full force. Altaïr came and joined us. Nomad formed a force field around the three of us. It pushed the civilians away. The civilians were realizing that a fight was about to break out and they were trying to run for cover. But there were so many of them they were having trouble getting out of the way. Nomad reached out and pulled a single Templar into the shield with us. I was about to ask why when he made like Alex Mercer off the video game Prototype and consumed the Templar.

"That's dark energy!" I said, "Don't consume that!" There was briefly a dark aura around Nomad and then he absorbed that as well. He glared at the other Templars as if daring them to get close enough for him to consume them as well.

"A demon!" one of the Templars yelled, "The witch has summoned a demon! Stop it or it will consume your soul!"

"We can't fight them here," Altaïr said, "Too many innocent people will get hurt…"

I focused on teleporting us to the forest. The next instant we were there. In a small clear area. The town wasn't far away. I could sense the Templars gathering together and heading straight for us. Damn! They must be able to track us somehow. I told Nomad and Altaïr that maybe we could ambush them. Nomad transformed to be 50 feet tall.

"Well…" I said, "If the Templars didn't know where we were before, they sure know now…" Altaïr was just staring at the 50 foot Nomad. Nomad shrunk back down and transformed into a big rock. I told him they would probably still sense us even if we blend in perfectly. They seem to be able to do that. Nomad transformed into an Ent like on Lord of the Rings. A big sentient tree that can move. "Cool! An Ent!"

Altaïr and I hid. Templars entered the clearing. One of them said he knew we were somewhere close… he could smell us. Without thinking I sniffed my armpits… no stink. It wasn't me they smelled. I felt a bit dumb for doing that. I had stood up. One of the Templars spotted me. He didn't get a chance to raise an alarm. He dropped dead and was consumed by white lightning. I caught a glimpse of Altaïr. Other Templars came at me. They ran too close to Nomad. He grabbed them in huge tree-hands and crushed them. Apparently their dark energy could not repair being crushed… The Templars were yelling about the demon now and shooting arrows at the tree that was Nomad. As in Lord of the Rings, arrows proved woefully ineffective against an Ent. He crushed some more of them. I used Battery. Lightning struck numerous Templars and also recharged Altaïr's and my swords and his hidden blade. The Templars seemed to be focusing on me. Someone said that if they killed the witch the demon would disappear. I was surrounded. I did a spin attack like on the Legend of Zelda. I cut down the Templars around me. When they were consumed by white lightning I saw Nomad crush a couple of Templars and Altaïr pulled his sword out of a Templar. That was the last of them.

Nomad transformed back to his normal form. I could still sense dark energy in him from the Templar he had consumed. I used Full Moonlight to purge that dark energy out. I felt a bit strange. I figured I had been doing too much. We should get somewhere safe. I focused on Through the Never to open a portal to the moon. A portal opened. Nomad stepped through it. I told Altaïr he could come if he wanted to. He followed me through the portal. It closed behind us.

We were now in the biodome. I was standing next to Altaïr. Nomad was looking at me strangely. Altaïr was looking around at his new surroundings. I heard him ask where we were. His voice was coming from a distance. I thought maybe I was going to wake up. I felt dizzy and everything faded to black. Just as everything went black I thought I felt myself in Altaïr's arms…

----------


## Royalpeach

Hmm... dark energy from Templars? I thought these were just harmless DC's, but now they're seeming more like NightStalkers... odd. It seems like they're adapting to your fighting styles, like they're real, intelligent beings. If I were you, I'd try to trace them to their HQ, encampment, whatever it is that they spawn from and find their leader. You might be able to interrogate one. Though I doubt it, these seem like they're all being controlled by something... or someone?

----------


## Robo

> Hmm... dark energy from Templars? I thought these were just harmless DC's, but now they're seeming more like NightStalkers... odd. It seems like they're adapting to your fighting styles, like they're real, intelligent beings. If I were you, I'd try to trace them to their HQ, encampment, whatever it is that they spawn from and find their leader. You might be able to interrogate one. Though I doubt it, these seem like they're all being controlled by something... or someone?



I agree Royalpeach, sounds like a great idea

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hmm... dark energy from Templars? I thought these were just harmless DC's, but now they're seeming more like NightStalkers... odd. It seems like they're adapting to your fighting styles, like they're real, intelligent beings. If I were you, I'd try to trace them to their HQ, encampment, whatever it is that they spawn from and find their leader. You might be able to interrogate one. Though I doubt it, these seem like they're all being controlled by something... or someone?



That is a great idea. They are separate entities, but not Nightstalkers. They do not invade our dreams. They are confined to their own world.  I really don't have much of an idea of what's going on there, as I have only been there two or three times that I can recall.  I am sure Raven Knight has a better idea.

----------


## Royalpeach

> That is a great idea. They are separate entities, but not Nightstalkers. They do not invade our dreams. They are confined to their own world.  I really don't have much of an idea of what's going on there, as I have only been there two or three times that I can recall.  I am sure Raven Knight has a better idea.



I have a feeling that sometimes you might just percieve them differently than Raven. She only sees them because of Assassin's Creed, so you probably associate them with something that pisses you off in your life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I did a WBTB this time… combined with a WILD I think…  I don't think I quite woke up completely.  I just kind of slipped from on dream into the next.  I was able to keep my lucidity.
> 
> I was on the moon in the biodome.  I looked around to see where I was.  I was wondering how Selene was doing.  I teleported to the sick bay area of the tower.  Selene was in bed sleeping.  I went over to her and looked at her closely.  There were readings on her displays.  I don't know how to read them well, but they all looked stable and strong.  She was going to be ok.  I teleported back to the biodome so I wouldn't disturb her.
> 
> I was back in the biodome.  I petted a pit bull that came over to see me.  I got a tail wag in response.  Basara appeared next to me.  I hadn't even had a chance to say hello to him before a portal opened and Nomad tumbled out.  He landed on his knees and started puking.  He puked a pile of black ooze.  It was disgusting.  I asked him what he had been consuming this time.  I told him he should probably try absorbing and returning a safe energy before doing it with something dangerous like dark energy.  He said he was getting use to it.  I said you can't get used to dark energy.  I helped Nomad over to the patch of grass that is like the Glen of Healing.  He lied down in it.  I focused on the song Full Moonlight.  Basara played his guitar along with me.  Golden energy flowed through Nomad and it seemed to be washing a lot of dark crap out of him.  Some insects came out to clean up the dark energy.  Nomad stood up and thanked me.  He said he wanted to check on Selene before we went anywhere.  I said ok and he disappeared.
> 
> Basara took advantage of that time to start singing to me.  I sat down on a small rock and listened to the calming song.  I was getting carried away by his music.  The song seemed to somehow go on forever and yet it ended too soon.
> 
> Nomad was back.  He said he wanted to go see the Colossus.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting there.  A portal opened up.  The three of us went through the portal.  On the other side we were standing on a boat.  I wondered where the boat had come from.  The boat had a really cool dragon head carved at the bow.  Very detailed.  Basara was rowing the boat from the back seat.  Nomad stood up and walked to the front of the boat and stood there with one foot on the side of the boat.
> ...



(excerpt from the DJ of Nomad)

[INDENT]11.10.2009Task of the Year- Collosus at Rhodes (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Mushroom Soup on the Moon*
I arrived on the Moon in the biodome, falling out of a portal, on all fours, coughing up dark energy.  Raven was talking with Basara.  Raven walked over to me. "Nomad," she scolded gently, "stop eating that stuff! It's making you sick!"
I stood up. "I know, but I'm getting used to it," I smiled weakly.
"Come here," she said as she led me to our little healing glen.  I sat down in the grass and in lotus and closed my eyes.  Raven and Basara started singing, as golden energy flowed into me, and dark enery came out of my pores and was exhaled out of my nose. I felt rejuvenated.  Little shiny beetles crawled on me, eating up the dark energy, then crawled back into the grass and disappeared.
"Thank you!" I said standing up. "I am going to go check on Selene now."
"Okay," said Raven, "we will be here."
I teleported into the sick bay of the Tower.  A medical droid was helping Selene with physical therapy. She was using a walker. I felt upset. I didn't know she was so sick.  She looked up from the floor at me. "Hi," she smiled. "don't worry about me. I'll be back to normal soon."
The female voice of the Tower's computer said to me: _Selene was poisoned in the other plane.  She is being detoxified. Selene is 85% full health.
_"Thank you, Computer.  Selene, I have to go now. Do you want anything?"
"Yes. Mushroom soup!"
"Okay," I laughed. I teleported out of the tower, and found some mushrooms under a rotten log in the biodome.  I rinsed off the mushrooms with magic, and a bowl of steaming mushroom soup appeared in my hands. I teleported back to Selene. She was half-reclining in bed.
"Thank you, dear," she smiled at me. "You can just set it on the table there. I'm kind of tired still."  She passed out. I stroked her jet black hair, and kissed her forehead. I teleported out to Raven and Basara.
"Are you ready?" said Raven creating a portal.
"To the Collosus!" I said giddily. Basara smiled at me, amused.
"To the Collosus!" said Raven, and we went through.  

*To the Collosus!*
We were in a small wooden boat with the head of a dragon, about 18 feet long. Basara was pushing us along with a pole. We were entering a harbor.  There were many different types of vessels moored in the harbor an all kinds of traffic going in and out.  There were two towers, about thirty feet high, on each side of the entrance to the harbor.  Men on megaphones were giving people directions.  Raven was sitting in the middle of the boat looking around at everything, with a little smile on her face.

I walked to the bow of the boat, and put one foot up on the foremost plank. "Oh, stop acting like George Washington, and help out here!" Raven teased.  "Hey, I don't see you doing anything." THBBTP! I raspberried at her. "It's okay, this is easy!" Basara laughed.

We poled our way into the harbor.  The statue of Collossus was on the left side, a huge golden man, shading his eyes from the sun, looking out to sea, standing on a cube of marble.
A lightning bolt struck the Collosus. He looked up at the sky and growled. "Hmph. Why don't you come down here, and fight me, O mighty Zeus?" he taunted.
The Collosus stepped off the marble, and walked around the edge of the harbor inland into a forest.  Zeus flew down from the sky straight at the Collosus with his left fist in front of him wielding a thunderbolt. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" he shouted as he flew.
Zeus tackled Helios to the ground, and trees broke under them.  Zeus stood up.  "Now, stand and fight me, O sun god!"  Zeus was in the form of a giant man, the same size as Helios, wearing a toga, leather sandals, and laurels on his head. He crouched down, and lightning crackled over his body.
Helios stood up. "Is that your best O lord of thunder?" he grinned menacingly, as flames rippled over his golden skin.
The two gods charged at each other roaring exultantly like lions hunting. They smashed together, and it sounded like thunderclaps. BOOM!  They tossed each other over the landscape, and wrestled rolling over mountains.  Helios changed his body into what looked like molten steel, and his flames increased.  
Lightning crackled over Zues, and his eyes glowed hot white.  They slammed together again. KRAKK!  Helios grabbed Zeus, by the arms, and swung him around, then tossed him into the sky like a hammer throw. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" shouted Zeus as he flew into a gathering of dark clouds in the sky which was already shrinking.
"There will be no storms in Rhodes today, brother!" called Helios up to the sky, and laughed heartily.

Basara, Raven and I were staring in amazement, and we couldn't help but laugh with the god.
"Now where are we going?" said Raven. 
"You know where," I grinned.
"Oh right!" she said, remembering, then created a portal, and we went through. (continued in my personal DJ)

WOOHOO!
 :woohoo: 
 A shared lucid Task of the Year! KICKASS!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have a feeling that sometimes you might just percieve them differently than Raven. She only sees them because of Assassin's Creed, so you probably associate them with something that pisses you off in your life.



We perceive things differently a lot, but very similarly, as I am sure you have noticed. Like in our Collosus dream, she told me I was going to fall off the front of the boat, and I perceived her as teasing me about pretending to be George Washington, but she was still teasing me in each dream.

I have never played that game, but I will describe how I see the Templars in dreams.

I see the Templars as muscular European knights wearing bright steel armor with white tunics.  They have neatly trimmed facial hair or are clean shaven.  Sometimes their eyes look like black holes, sometimes normal. The leader is usually a little bigger than the rest. They are armed with swords and shields. They have bold red crosses on their tunics and shields.  

Raven, how do Templars in the dreams look like to you?

Whenever I have dreams about people that piss me off in waking life, it's a non-lucid, and the people look realistic. I once had a dream I chopped off Kathie Lee Gifford's head, and it rolled at me down an aisle in a Catholic church angrily. It kept yammering on about a bunch of inane BS.  

I used to have lots of realistic dreams of killing people for a stage in my life, mostly in my late 20's.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I have never played that game, but I will describe how I see the Templars in dreams.
> 
> I see the Templars as muscular European knights wearing bright steel armor with white tunics.  They have neatly trimmed facial hair or are clean shaven.  Sometimes their eyes look like black holes, sometimes normal. The leader is usually a little bigger than the rest. They are armed with swords and shields. They have bold red crosses on their tunics and shields.  
> 
> Raven, how do Templars in the dreams look like to you?



That sounds like a Templar alright...  This pic shows a regular Templar with their leader, Robert De Sable in front of him.  The screenshot is from Assassin's Creed.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was in a strange place.  It looked like the interior of a temple of some kind.  I didn't recognize it.  I noticed it was filled with aliens.  The aliens looked like humanoid bats.  Most of them were standing around the outer edge of the room.  There was one of the bat people standing in front of us.  He looked like he had a position of authority.  I recognized Basara and Nomad.  Basara moved closer to me and whispered in my ear.
> 
> "You probably don't want to do a reality check right now," he said, "but you're dreaming."  I looked at Basara.  I did do a brief reality check.  I levitated about an inch off of the ground.  That was enough to make me lucid.
> 
> The bat man in front of us was saying it was good that Nomad had brought allies.  He interrupted when Nomad tried to introduce us.  He said he already knew.  Three giant owls were led into the room.  The bat man said they were to be our steeds.  I thanked him for offering a steed and then asked if I could use my own.  He said that I could.  I focused on summoning the horse I have used repeatedly.  The white one with red mane and tail like flame.  I said the horse's name is Stardust.  The bat man looked at the horse and said the battle would take place in the sky.  Stardust opened up a pair of beautiful wings to reveal she is a Pegasus.  The bat man nodded and said I have a beautiful steed.  We all mounted our steeds and flew out through an opening in the ceiling of the temple.
> 
> We flew for a while and soon we joined into a large battle in the sky.  The enemies were using gliders and jet packs.  Our allies were all on the owls and fighting with magical tridents.  The battle was intense.  Basara said he wanted the battle to end as soon as possible.  He dove right into the middle of the fight on his owl and started playing music.  Planet Dance off of the Macross 7 soundtrack.  His owl proved to be very agile and he had formed a force field to protect himself and his steed from attacks.  I was hoping Basara's technique might work here at least until we can find out why they are fighting.  I focused on adding my energy to Basara's song.  I saw one of the enemies closing in to attack one of the bat people from behind.  I used Battery to shoot a bolt of lightning across in front of him.  It made him break off his attack.  Nomad was near me.  He said he was going to try to find out what caused this war.  I told him to go for it.  He took off in a different direction.  I looked back at the battle.  The allies had quickly realized that Basara was on our side, probably because he was on an owl.  The enemy was getting quite confused by that guy flying around on an owl singing.  I'm sure the energy from the song contributed to that.  I saw that Basara was trying to create an energy field to force the enemies back.  Stardust transformed into a flaming horse in the sky and dove towards a group of the enemies.  As they moved to avoid the fire they moved back behind Basara's shield.  They soon found their attacks were getting nowhere.  Finally they retreated into the distance and the battle was over.
> 
> The group of us were heading back to the temple.  I wondered where Nomad had gone.  I wondered if he had found the source of the problem.  I wondered if he might have gotten in trouble.  I told Basara I wanted to make sure Nomad was ok.  He nodded as I took off.  I focused on finding Nomad.  I could sense where he had gone.  His energy had left a trail.  I followed that trail.  It led into some foreboding mountains.  The terrain reminded me of Mordor from Lord of the Rings.  I spotted a tower in the middle of the wasteland.  I flew in low to avoid being seen.  I could sense something evil inside.  And Nomad had gone straight to it.  I climbed off of Stardust so I could go in more quietly.  I focused deliberately on a cloak over me to hide my energy.  I flew up the outside of the tower and looked into a room at the top.  I saw Nomad watching a demon I could only think of as Sauron considering the setting.  Sauron was looking into a pool of water that reminded me of a pensive from Harry Potter.  There was an image of wraiths in it.  Wraiths disguised as bat people.  So that was the problem.  Eliminate those wraiths, end the war.  Sauron was talking about blood and death.  Nomad had apparently seen enough.  He left through a window on the other side of the tower.  I wondered how we could get in and off those wraiths without angering the rest of them further.  I felt like I was in a twisted game of Assassin's Creed where the corrupt leaders needed to be eliminated to prevent a war.  Except there were no Templars, only wraiths.  I wondered if there were any local Assassins  I was thinking about that when everything faded to black and I woke.



*On the Planet of The Bat-People*
We were in the hidden temple on Koomo's planet, the planet of the bat people, standing on the circle in the great chamber.  The priest walked to us.
"You have brought allies," he said to me.
"Yes, this-"
"I know who they are," he said.

Three owl creatures, with mammal like faces flew out of the huge rectangular portal on the wall wearing armor and alighted on the floor.  "Your steeds are ready," said the priest. We nodded solemnly.  We mounted the owls, they took off and we flew into the sky.

Instantly we were in battle.  The enemies had orange winged gliders with jetpacks and were dual wielding laser pistols.  Our allies were riding the owl creatures wielding tridents.  All manner of magic was shooting out of the tridents, lightning, fire, and pure light.  
Basara had no weapon. He arms were spread out at his sides, and he was singing. A nearly invisible force field was surrounding him, reminding me of the way heat waves look.
I felt this was not where I was supposed to be.  "I have to find the source of this war!" I shouted to Raven.
"Do it!" she shouted back.
I turned my owl down into the forest below, and alighted in a small glen. I closed my eyes and sat down in the grass. I saw I was a bat person, like Koomo's people. I decided to remote view the source of the war.

*In the Tower of The Wraith Lord*
I was in a tower in a dimly lit room.  There were three steps leading up to a dark arch, which was some type of portal.  There was a basin of water and a softly glowing white sphere on a stand. A man in a dark robe moved his hands over the water.  The man was unaware of me.  I knew he was ancient. I didn't understand how he could be so ancient.  Then, I saw bones. His flesh was an illusion.  His face was pure darkness, like a black hole.
He was mumbling to himself softly in a reedy croaking voice. "Oh, so long have I waited, so long for my soul's desire. So many eons of waiting, so many centuries of biding my time, quietly in the darkness, and now, my great plans are finally coming to fruition.  My servants, my pets, you are serving your master well. You please me."
I looked into the water.  I saw images of twelve different bat-men, all leaders of countries. Some were dictators, some were leaders of free people, all kinds of leaders, some loved, some reviled, some were being cheered by the people, others were shouting at the people.  I saw beneath the projected image of their flesh.  They were wraiths cloaked in illusion.  They pitted nations against each other, like players of chess.  Their agenda was to have the people destroy each other to reduce the global population, so they could then easily enslave the planet.
"Ah, yes, my twelve pets, you are serving your master well.  The war rages on.  I delight in death.  Blood is beautiful."
The scene changed to hundreds of bodies on the ground rotting in the sun.  Carrion birds and flies picked at the remains.
He laughed quietly.  "Lovely, oh, so lovely. The fools.  More corpses will rot, with no one to even burn the bodies."
I felt like sick. I couldn't take anymore. I returned to the glen, and pondered what to do next.[/COLOR][/INDENT]

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That sounds like a Templar alright...  This pic shows a regular Templar with their leader, Robert De Sable in front of him.  The screenshot is from Assassin's Creed.



Yeah! But, in my dreams, their crosses are bigger, and their helmets don't cover their whole face, and their armor is really shiny, like chrome.  I miss video games a little, but shared lucid dreams is way more kickass!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Yeah! But, in my dreams, their crosses are bigger, and their helmets don't cover their whole face, and their armor is really shiny, like chrome.  I miss video games a little, but shared lucid dreams is way more kickass!



Close enough.  I'm convinced you saw Templars.  ::roll::   And I do both video games and shared dreaming.  Video game obsessions lead to very interesting dreams!  ::D:  I would've missed out on the Assassin's Creed dreams if I hadn't been playing the game!  ::lol::  And after the 13th of October be prepared for some post-apocalyptical dreams after a while... I'm getting Fallout 3 Game of the Year edition!  :boogie:

----------


## Royalpeach

> Whenever I have dreams about people that piss me off in waking life, it's a non-lucid, and the people look realistic. I once had a dream I chopped off Kathie Lee Gifford's head, and it rolled at me down an aisle in a Catholic church angrily. It kept yammering on about a bunch of inane BS.



Note to self- Nomad doesn't like snobby, bitchy newscasters.  ::D: 

Also, Raven, when you get Fallout, DON'T BLOW UP THE BOMB! Wadsworth is to badass to die!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Close enough.  I'm convinced you saw Templars.   And I do both video games and shared dreaming.  Video game obsessions lead to very interesting dreams!  I would've missed out on the Assassin's Creed dreams if I hadn't been playing the game!  And after the 13th of October be prepared for some post-apocalyptical dreams after a while... I'm getting Fallout 3 Game of the Year edition!



I am looking forward to it. I can't play video games right now. I get too obsessed. I will literally play games for 16 hours a day on days when I don't have to work, and 12 on days when I do.

I am trying to focus on other things in life. You, on the other hand, _should_ be playing video games for research. heheh.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note to self- Nomad doesn't like snobby, bitchy newscasters.



 ::lol::  A newscaster?  :laugh:  

My dreams became full of violence in my mid-twenties when I stopped feeling guilty for being violent in dreams.  I would kill entire crowds of people, but it was usually like a gang was trying to jump me, then I would rip all their throats out savagely with me teeth, for example.

----------


## Hukif

> No, he did not. I looked up his DJ, and there was a part he said he didn't remember, and he was speaking in English. (He's from Mexico.)  This is why I don't really care to try and _"make people lucid"_ which involves so much more than that.  
> 
> I mean, if Walms can't remember the dream, and he has excellent recall and LD's every night, man...
> 
> People need to have good dream recall.  Then we have to locate them, and hopefully they are dreaming, then they have to recognize us, and we have to recognize them.  That's asking us to do a lot.  I wanted to do this with Walms because he LD's every night.
> 
> Raven wanted to try with mowglycdb because he asked her. Unfortunately, he doesn't remember the dream either. I really wish he did! It was a beautiful dream.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for shared lucid dreaming and a desire to try it.  First learn to WILD wherever you want.  The other details are in the tutorial.  
> ...



I can remember the last part? Which sucks... a lot.

And I have a theory for the forgetting of dreams, since all of my close calls with people I don't "synch" with, are always forgotten by one of the parties, yet the other one has unusual good recall and vividness that day, I'm thinking that not the two minds build the dream equally, more like one builds 80% and the other only 20%, of course both have their unique dream, but even so that doesn't mean there is no interaction involved. If we think about this, the mind that is creating more from the dream would have it harder to recall. That of course is just a theory... about a theory lol

Also, the newbies attack? Just redirect them with a copy/paste reply.

And only a year and you already that good!? Amazing, simply amazing, also that you three guys practice SD consistently, is something I would like to do... but generally forget <.<
Mostly end up doing other things and only got 2 confirmed with family and 1 really similar one with someone on MM, and a lot of close calls with that same person, but the recall problem arised.

----------


## Raven Knight

> A newscaster?  
> 
> My dreams became full of violence in my mid-twenties when I stopped feeling guilty for being violent in dreams.  I would kill entire crowds of people, but it was usually like a gang was trying to jump me, then I would rip all their throats out savagely with me teeth, for example.



So quite simply, they had it coming!  ::D:   ::sniper::   ::lolxtreme::   ::bslap::  :split: 

And Kathie Lee Gifford is a talk show host...  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> And only a year and you already that good!? Amazing, simply amazing, also that you three guys practice SD consistently, is something I would like to do... but generally forget <.<



I have been practicing lucid dreaming and shared dreaming for somewhere around 15 years.  ::shock::  It took me forever to get to where I could do lucid dreaming, then even longer before I started truely sharing dreams with my ex boyfriend (my current boyfriend at the time).  I don't think it's common to learn these things in just a year.  ::laughhard::  Nomad would have to be the exception there!  ::bowdown::  It only happened this fast with me this time because I had done it before!  It was like falling off a bike... you never forget how!  ::D:   I am slowly getting some of my older dreams posted in a dream journal called Raven Knight's Dream Origins (link below).  Read those if you want to see how crazy my first lucid dream attempts were!  ::laughtillhurts::  And those are just the highlights!  I left out a lot of dreams that made no sense!  ::lmao::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I can remember the last part? Which sucks... a lot.
> 
> And I have a theory for the forgetting of dreams, since all of my close calls with people I don't "synch" with, are always forgotten by one of the parties, yet the other one has unusual good recall and vividness that day, I'm thinking that not the two minds build the dream equally, more like one builds 80% and the other only 20%, of course both have their unique dream, but even so that doesn't mean there is no interaction involved. If we think about this, the mind that is creating more from the dream would have it harder to recall. That of course is just a theory... about a theory lol
> 
> Also, the newbies attack? Just redirect them with a copy/paste reply.
> 
> And only a year and you already that good!? Amazing, simply amazing, also that you three guys practice SD consistently, is something I would like to do... but generally forget <.<
> Mostly end up doing other things and only got 2 confirmed with family and 1 really similar one with someone on MM, and a lot of close calls with that same person, but the recall problem arised.



Well, that year, was over ten years ago. I have been practicing RV/AP off and on since then, but not as intensely.  I also have been practicing lucid dreaming for years.

I think the coolest thing about our shared dream, Walms, was you said something to Raven in Spanish, and neither of us can speak it, but mowglycdb translated it after she posted it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 12.10.2009I spotted Nomad (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
>   [/COLOR]Most of my dream is a jumbled mess, but I do remember this distinct tidbit.   at another point, I felt like I was in the tower, there where mattalic panaling, it reminded me of what a space station would look like there where some beds It must've been the sick bay I saw nomad sitting on one of the beds, he was wearing a white robe, kind've like an assassins,  and there was a woman sitting next to him, I couldn't tell if it was raven or Selene.  though the more I think about it, the more I think it was Selene. It didn't seem like they noticed me, they where talking to each other, then I left, I had no control over this, my subconscious was in control of my minds location.  I don't remember more about this dream, but I am happy that I got into the tower and spotted nomad.



*excerpt from the DJ of Nomad:*
I teleported into the sick bay of the Tower. A medical droid was helping Selene with physical therapy. She was using a walker. I felt upset. I didn't know she was so sick. She looked up from the floor at me. "Hi," she smiled. "don't worry about me. I'll be back to normal soon."
The female voice of the Tower's computer said to me: Selene was poisoned in the other plane. She is being detoxified. Selene is 85% full health.
"Thank you, Computer. Selene, I have to go now. Do you want anything?"
"Yes. Mushroom soup!"
"Okay," I laughed. I teleported out of the tower, and found some mushrooms under a rotten log in the biodome. I rinsed off the mushrooms with magic, and a bowl of steaming mushroom soup appeared in my hands. I teleported back to Selene. She was half-reclining in bed.
"Thank you, dear," she smiled at me. "You can just set it on the table there. I'm kind of tired still." She passed out. I stroked her jet black hair, and kissed her forehead. 

 :boogie:   :woohoo: 

*WOOHOO!*

Next time say hi!  Were you that medical droid? haha.  I thought there was someone behind me, a male, but I didn't pay attention, because I was worried about Selene. Cool, huh! 
*Rock on, Robo!!!*

----------


## slash112

Woa that is so cool man.

And Nomad, could I just ask, what time (and time-zone) do you sleep at?

Cause I just realised time-zones might be a problem.

EDIT: just read up on it, and apparently it doesn't matter.

----------


## Royalpeach

> And Kathie Lee Gifford is a talk show host...



Newscaster, talk show host, snobby bitch... same difference  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey nomad. you showed up in my dreams last night.

 Oh and the Ravens from the shamanic forum are focusing on the moon due to the recent NASA bombing on the moon. See you both there. You will finally get to meet Lonewolf.

----------


## Robo

I would have said hi, but It felt like I was still attached to my physical body, and if I moved I am fairly sure I would have woken up, It was like a vivid hallucination, like the bike garage dream I had a couple days ago, I was lucid for that dream, but I couldn't do anything because of the body attachment thing that was going on.

I felt like I was looking down at you from an angle, but you where focused on Selene so you didn't notice me, funny eh?

----------


## Baron Samedi

12.10.2009Massholes (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving a big truck on Cape Cod in Massachusetts.  I was going way too fast down the curvy roads like a Masshole, jerking the shifter fluidly.    
Some guy in the passenger seat was gesticulating wildy telling me about some crazy dream he had. Then, he started bragging about some hot chick he was dancing with in the club on Friday.  I was chewing tobacco.   I had my spit cup in a makeshift cup holder with a lot of duct tape on it.
"Dammit, I forgot my coffee... Where is my coffee? Shit. Oh well."
The guy in the passenger seat stopped talking for a second.

"Let's go to Dunkin Donuts!" he said excitedly. "Hey man," I said seriously as I turned to him, "fuck Dunkin Donuts. Dunkin Donuts will rape your wallet, dumbass. Imagine all these fatass Massholes, they spend, say, just five bucks at Dunkin Donuts every weekday.  That's a hundred dollars a month, over twelve hundred dollars a year."
"Holy, shit."
"Holy shit is right. I'll make my own goddamned coffee, and if I forget it at home, Dunkin Donuts can kiss my ass."
We parked the truck at my old house on Ashumet road in Mashpee, and hopped out.  There was a big logo of two bold white letters outlined in gold :WN. The slogan said in loopy cursive: _We chop shit up, and other shit.

_I pulled a pack of cigarettes out of my breast pocket, and reached down in my hip pocket. 
"Dammit! Hey, Alfie, you got a lighter," I said to the other guy. 
"I don't smoke, dumbass."  
"Don't blow smoke up my ass, fucker. You mean you don't smoke cigarettes." We both laughed, and began unloading a bunch of logs into my backyard.
"Good pun," he said.
"Hey, fuck you man, I don't make puns, I'm just a funny fucker, let's just get that straight right now."

Someone stepped out of the house. He was wearing a light green t-shirt, jeans, and had a scruffy beard and unkempt hair. He was drinking a cheap bottle of beer.
"Ey, Joey," I said, to him, "you got a goddamn lighter on you?"
"Shuah," he said in a strong Masshole accent, and tossed me a green oblong lighter. I caught it in midair, and lit up.  "Hey, you want a cig, Joey?"
"Naw, fuck that shit, I'm trying to quit."
"Well good shit, then do it."
"Fuck yeah!" he said. 
"Help us unload this shit."
Joey started to help us unload.
"Joey, you going to let this guy tell you what to do, or what? Just because he's older than you?" asked Alfie.
"Hey Alfie, shut the fuck up.  All that weed you've been smokin', comes from this fucker. You like smokin' weed Alfie?"
"Fuck, no!" We laughed.

"Hey! You know what, shut the fuck up if you like your job, and shut the fuck up if you don't. Chuck these goddamned logs like the little bitch that you are. I want to get this shit done, and get to the goddamned bah before the goddamned sun sets. I hate these goddamned short winter days. It's so fuckin' depressing."
"Alright, old man," said Alfie to me, "you are going to start talking about why Hawai'i is so much better than Mass?"
"Fuck yeah it is, you little snot-nosed shit.  Fuckin blues skies, warm weather all day. Chicks from every race in the world wandering around in bikinis. Goddammit, I gotta get back somehow.  And, I may be older than you, but I already look younger. When you are forty-eight years old, and have a hot little 20 year old daughter, I am going to be bangin' her in the back seat of the car you bought her for college."
"Hey, fuck you, man!"
We were done unloading the wood. I tossed the last log on the pile. "'Hey fuck you, man!' " I mocked. "That the best you can do, sweet cheeks?" Joey laughed. "Hop in, little shit. Let's go have a goddamned drink. I thirst like an Irish sailor."
"You are an Irish sailor, ya drunken mick."
"Exactly. And you, are a greasy ass wop." The three of us jumped in the truck. 
As I started it, I asked Joey, "Ey, killah, you got any goddam j's on ya?"
"But of course," said Joey in a faux English accent as he flipped open a cigarette case full of j's, and handed me one.
I gave it to Alfie. "Hey light this shit, will ya, then pass it over to the man." We pulled out of the driveway and drove toward the bah.
"Ey, you're alright boss," said Alfie.
"Hey fuck you. I'm an asshole."
"No, you're a Masshole."
"Hey fuck that shit. I'm not from here."
"Well, you sound like it by now, maddafakka."

I inhaled deeply and as I exhaled, squinting, I said theatrically, "I am Kain! I am a restless wanderer on the face of the earth, cursed from birth.  To wander is destiny.  To be still is stagnant. Pain is temporary, life is futile. Eat drink and be merry, for tomorrow we die!"
"You're nuts," said Alfie.
"Shut the fuck up, and hit this shit," I said as I passed him the joint, and we all laughed.





> Dream 3: I'm on the highway driving a car. I spot a rest area and decide to park there. I park up the road a bit and I spot a white truck with the words 'Waking Nomad" painted on the side. I spot WN standing by the truck and i walk to greet him. Someone is with him... Richard. I say my hello's and Richard scoffs and says "you're to young Rob, i can't hang with you" then he points to WN "And you, you're too old".
> 
>  Nomad shrugs and makes a comment back making richard look like a fool by his statement. Me and Nomad just look at eachother and laugh.



Why do we keep having these non-lucids together? We gotta make each other lucid!

MoSh and Nomad shared dream #2.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I would have said hi, but It felt like I was still attached to my physical body, and if I moved I am fairly sure I would have woken up, It was like a vivid hallucination, like the bike garage dream I had a couple days ago, I was lucid for that dream, but I couldn't do anything because of the body attachment thing that was going on.
> 
> I felt like I was looking down at you from an angle, but you where focused on Selene so you didn't notice me, funny eh?



Try and move the next time.  You'll only wake up if you think about your physical body too much.

----------


## Robo

alright nomad, I'll definitely give it a shot if it happens again.  

oh and I edited my post in my dream journal, I didn't see your reply, despite how huge it was XD

----------


## Man of Shred

> Why do we keep having these non-lucids together? We gotta make each other lucid!
> 
> MoSh and Nomad shared dream #2.



 Interesting. I've noticed that too. so we both saw a sign. mine said "waking Nomad" and you saw "WN" and a slogan. Both dreams had a truck.

 Your convo about Dunkin Doughnuts... I actually had the exact same conversation with a friend of mine years ago. We were talking about Tim Hortons (the canadian version of DD). He had told me the exact same thing. Why I mention this is: A few days ago in my DJ I noticed how our dreams deliberately manifest as various facts that we have come across and forgotten about. The mind then re integrates those facts from memories and places them in the dream. That conversation indicates you were dreaming about a random fact from my unconcious, and placed in your dream.

 I'll also note in your dream you had a friend you knew who was being a bit of a dick. In my dream it was MY friend who was being a bit of a dick. And in both dreams you tooled on them.

----------


## Royalpeach

:Eek:  Peachy creeped

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting. I've noticed that too. so we both saw a sign. mine said "waking Nomad" and you saw "WN" and a slogan. Both dreams had a truck.
> 
>  Your convo about Dunkin Doughnuts... I actually had the exact same conversation with a friend of mine years ago. We were talking about Tim Hortons (the canadian version of DD). He had told me the exact same thing. Why I mention this is: A few days ago in my DJ I noticed how our dreams deliberately manifest as various facts that we have come across and forgotten about. The mind then re integrates those facts from memories and places them in the dream. That conversation indicates you were dreaming about a random fact from my unconcious, and placed in your dream.
> 
>  I'll also note in your dream you had a friend you knew who was being a bit of a dick. In my dream it was MY friend who was being a bit of a dick. And in both dreams you tooled on them.



Absolutely fascinating!

When I lived in Massachusetts, I became a bit of a dick like the rest of those Massholes, and also from being in the military.  That kid was my employee in the dream. You were Alfie, for some reason.   :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and went into a WILD. I wanted to try to do some healing on my friend Allison so I decided to do that first

I focused on picturing Allison and me in the biodome in the area that looks like the Glen of Healing. Allison was sleeping peacefully on a bed of green grass. I went over to her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. The song played and golden energy flowed through Allison. It seemed to wash some dark stuff out of her. I let the song play again until there didn't seem to be any more crap to wash out. I stood there watching her for a minute after the song ended. I was thinking maybe I could get her into a lucid dream. I thought a bit more. I decided it would be more important for her to remember the dream than for it to be a lucid one. Maybe if we did something really cool

I touched Allison on her shoulder to try to gently wake her up. She finally sat up and looked at me. She said she didn't want to go to class today. She said she really didn't feel like listening to Loserraga talk all class long. I said I agreed with that thought let's ditch. I said I knew something more interesting to do and it involved dragons. She looked at me strangely. She said dragons are cool

Note: In some dreams prior to posting on DV or MM I dreamed about a golden dragon. I had several dreams about this golden dragon in which I released him from a prison he had been trapped in. This dragon has appeared in my dreams periodically since then

I thought maybe I could summon the golden dragon from my past dreams. That would be perfect. I focused on calling out to the great golden dragon. I could hear something big moving in the trees. Allison looked towards the sound and stepped back. I told her not to worry, the dragon is a friend. I wanted to introduce her to him. The dragon emerged into the clearing. He was huge and amazing. A huge golden Charizard. The dragon came over to us and looked at me closely. He flamed me slightly. Allison looked shocked. I told her not to worry about it Charizard was just angry at me for ignoring him for too long. The flame had felt slightly warm but it hadn't burned me. I asked Allison if she wanted to take a ride. She said yes. Charizard got down so that we could climb onto his back. I let Allison get on in front of me because I thought it might make the dream a bit more intense. If it was intense enough maybe she would remember it. Charizard took off into the sky. He sure did make an intense ride of it. I noticed Allison had a sword. She said something about enemies. I didn't see any enemies. Shortly after that Allison disappeared. Apparently she had awakened or at least lost the dream. I enjoyed the ride on Charizard for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.





> NOTE: This is a shared dream with Raven.  I also dont remember too much and I wasnt lucid.
> 
> I had started at Stonehenge but quickly was somewhere else.  I was wielding a sword.  The sword had been given to me by my father.  I was wearing the kings armor; a shiny silver plate mail shirt with a lions head engraved in it.  I needed to find Merlin; he is a powerful mage healer.  I didnt know why, I just knew I needed too. 
> 
> NOTE: At some point I met up with Raven but dont remember how.
> 
> I was flying on a dragon; a majestic gold dragon.  The wind whipped at my face and I looked down to see the tops of the trees.  Raven was seated behind me.  Long golden blond hair was around her, a contrast to the red velvet dress she was wearing.  A battle was going to take place soon.  I wanted to be there.
> 
> NOTE: I am hoping that by reading Raven's journal entry I will remember more of the dream.



Another successful shared dream!  :boogie:   :woohoo:   :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting. I've noticed that too. so we both saw a sign. mine said "waking Nomad" and you saw "WN" and a slogan. Both dreams had a truck.
> 
>  Your convo about Dunkin Doughnuts... I actually had the exact same conversation with a friend of mine years ago. We were talking about Tim Hortons (the canadian version of DD). He had told me the exact same thing. Why I mention this is: A few days ago in my DJ I noticed how our dreams deliberately manifest as various facts that we have come across and forgotten about. The mind then re integrates those facts from memories and places them in the dream. That conversation indicates you were dreaming about a random fact from my unconcious, and placed in your dream.
> 
>  I'll also note in your dream you had a friend you knew who was being a bit of a dick. In my dream it was MY friend who was being a bit of a dick. And in both dreams you tooled on them.



I just remembered something funny: The way the letters looked was like this sign on Cape Cod that was actually a WM, which stands for Waste Management.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and went into a WILD. I wanted to try to do some healing on my friend Allison so I decided to do that first
> 
> I focused on picturing Allison and me in the biodome in the area that looks like the Glen of Healing. Allison was sleeping peacefully on a bed of green grass. I went over to her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. The song played and golden energy flowed through Allison. It seemed to wash some dark stuff out of her. I let the song play again until there didn't seem to be any more crap to wash out. I stood there watching her for a minute after the song ended. I was thinking maybe I could get her into a lucid dream. I thought a bit more. I decided it would be more important for her to remember the dream than for it to be a lucid one. Maybe if we did something really cool
> 
> I touched Allison on her shoulder to try to gently wake her up. She finally sat up and looked at me. She said she didn't want to go to class today. She said she really didn't feel like listening to Loserraga talk all class long. I said I agreed with that thought let's ditch. I said I knew something more interesting to do and it involved dragons. She looked at me strangely. She said dragons are cool
> 
> Note: In some dreams prior to posting on DV or MM I dreamed about a golden dragon. I had several dreams about this golden dragon in which I released him from a prison he had been trapped in. This dragon has appeared in my dreams periodically since then
> 
> I thought maybe I could summon the golden dragon from my past dreams. That would be perfect. I focused on calling out to the great golden dragon. I could hear something big moving in the trees. Allison looked towards the sound and stepped back. I told her not to worry, the dragon is a friend. I wanted to introduce her to him. The dragon emerged into the clearing. He was huge and amazing. A huge golden Charizard. The dragon came over to us and looked at me closely. He flamed me slightly. Allison looked shocked. I told her not to worry about it Charizard was just angry at me for ignoring him for too long. The flame had felt slightly warm but it hadn't burned me. I asked Allison if she wanted to take a ride. She said yes. Charizard got down so that we could climb onto his back. I let Allison get on in front of me because I thought it might make the dream a bit more intense. If it was intense enough maybe she would remember it. Charizard took off into the sky. He sure did make an intense ride of it. I noticed Allison had a sword. She said something about enemies. I didn't see any enemies. Shortly after that Allison disappeared. Apparently she had awakened or at least lost the dream. I enjoyed the ride on Charizard for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.
> ...



WOW! Robo, MoSH, and Warrior Tiger. This is really exciting!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was on the moon.  I saw the tower in the distance.  I headed for it.  Since gravity was so low I decided to fly.  It was sooooo easy to fly.  I flew over to the tower and saw the biodome at the base of it.  I flew down towards the biodome and teleported inside.  I was now in a beautiful forest.  It was an interesting effect.  I could see the dark sky and the stars above but it was bright sunlight.  I decided to take a walk.  I walked for a while and watched the animals.  I soon met up with Spike.  I did a double take.  Spike told me I was dreaming.  He said to do a reality check if I didn't believe him.  I decided to do a reality check.  I tried to levitate and I was able to do it.  I realized I was dreaming.
> 
> Spike said he had heard that the Great Pyramid of Giza was on our agenda for tonight.  I had to stop and think about that for a minute.  Spike said Nomad was in the tower with Selene.  He said Selene was coming.  He said she was feeling better now.  I said that was good.  We teleported to the control room of the tower.  Nomad was there with Selene.  He had his arm around her.  I wondered if they were just being affectionate or if Selene wasn't feeling well yet.  Nomad asked if I was ready to visit the pyramid.  I said sure.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to the Great Pyramid of Giza.  A portal opened.  All four of us went through.
> 
> On the other side we were in a vast desert.  We were close to a huge pyramid.  I looked up at the pyramid.  It was dark out and the moon was shining bright enough for me to make out some of the details of the pyramid but not all of them.  It was enough to see that the pyramid was amazing.  Nomad looked around as if expecting something.  I asked what he was looking for.  He said he was wondering if someone was going to stop us.  I didn't see anyone else in the area.  I looked at the pyramid.  There was an entrance about a third of the way up the side of the pyramid.  I headed for it and the others followed.  I flew up to the entrance to the pyramid.  The first passage we reached was actually quite small compared to the size of the whole pyramid.  I wondered why it was so tiny.
> 
> "Hope you're not claustrophobic," I said to the others, looking specifically at Nomad.  He said he had already dealt with that.  I started descending the passage into the pyramid.  I focused on summoning a torch to light our way.  It appeared and cast its light ahead of us.  We continued down the passage until it entered a larger chamber.  Following the walls revealed that there were torches in the wall.  I used my torch to light those torches.  When they were all burning we could get a good view of the room.  There were designs on the walls that looked like Egyptian hieroglyphs.  I didn't understand any of it.  There were decorative pedestals that were carved in intricate patterns.  There were statues positioned at even intervals around the outside of the room.  I felt like I was in a game of Tomb Raider.  I saw Nomad and Selene looking around one of the statues.  Spike came over to me.  He asked if it was what I had expected.  I said I hadn't known what to expect.
> 
> "Raven!  Spike!" Nomad called from across the room.  I noticed how realistic the echo of his voice sounded.  The two of us went over to them.  One of the statues had moved to the side and there was a passage revealed.  Nomad said Selene had found it.  She laughed and said he had helped.  Nomad said we had discovered a hidden passage.  We had to check it out.  I thought this was cool.  The four of us descended into the dark passage using my torch for light.  Up ahead the torch light seemed to be hitting a solid black wall.  That seemed strange.  I got closer to the wall and reached out to touch it.  It didn't seem solid.  And it was ice cold.  A voice asked who we were and demanded to know our purpose.  I said our purpose was exploration.  Nomad said it was discovery.  The wall retreated down the passage a bit farther.  We continued on our way.  We were entering another chamber.  I thought I saw a lot of treasure.  I was thinking that much treasure must be worth a fortune.  I was wishing there was some way to take some small trinket back with me to prove I had been there.  I was about to step into the chamber when the voice boomed again.
> ...



In the Pyramid
We were in a burial chamber. I only saw Raven, but I felt the presence of the others, as one senses spirit guides. There were jars and mummies of small animals standing on shelves along the wall. A dusty golden coffin was lying on as stone slab. A ghost stood up from the coffin. He looked disoriented, like someone woken from a deep sleep. He looked at us. "Ah, thank you for coming, travelers. Now, you will show me the way to the Afterlife!" he said cheerily.
Raven looked at me, her eyes saying, "What do we do?" I smiled at her calmly.
"I think the path is down here, o king," I said to the ghost, bowing. There was a small hallway behind us. I walked toward it. "Wait," said the ghost. "There is something... Ah, yes, a key. Where is the key?" He fished around for a key in the coffin, then produced a small golden key. "This is the key to the door," he said looking at it fondly. "Now, lead on, travelers."
I walked down the hallway, and it stopped in a dead end. "There has to be some type of transdimensional portal around here," I murmured to myself as I felt the wall.
"Thank you, kind sir, for showing me this door, but kindly step aside, as only I have the key."
"Oh!" I stepped to the side. The ghost king felt the stones, then stuck his key in one about waist high, and turned it. The wall swung open, two stone double doors, and a bright white light poured out.
"Go to the light, o king," I said.
"I know," he said grinning, and went through. Raven looked at me again.
"I am going through. I don't think anything bad will happen. I am so curious." I went into the light. Apparently, so did everyone else.

The Afterlife: Hollow Earth
We were in Hollow Earth. Everything was beautiful, so colorful and bright. Translucent flowers, the size of trees grew all around us. Bright grass thick and bunchy covered the ground. Strange birds, fluttering like butterflies flitted about. A bald dark skinned man appeared wearing an Egytian skirt. "Hello, friends! Look at me! I feel like Ra himself! Follow me, I want to show you something."
He led us to a stream that was waist deep, and about five feet wide. He jumped in and splashed water on his face exuberantly. "This water, oh, it's so pure and good!" He took a deep drink, then splashed us playfully. I went into the water. I felt energy flowing through me. I splashed it on my face, and took a deep drink also. It felt like pure life energy was pouring over me, and filling me.
"I am a fish!" laughed the king, as he turned into a big orange triggerfish, and swam quickly upstream.
"I feel the dream fading, we should go soon," said Raven. I nodded. We returned to the place we had come from, and saw a few white steps leading to a white marble arch in on a grassy slope. There were small yellow flowers planted around the arch. "I think this is the way back," she said.

The Ghost Stream
We went through the arch, and were back in a the burial chamber. There was a line of ghosts as far as we could see, going up into the sky. "Go to the light," said Raven. One looked at her, nodded, and went down the chamber into the light. The next one looked at her. She repeated herself, and it nodded and followed. "This will never do," she said looking at me for answers.
"Let's meditate," I said. We sat down on either side of the hall to leading to the door to the Hollow Earth and meditated. We spoke to all the ghosts at once telepathically. "Go to the light."
The ghosts traveled quickly, and became a tube of glowing white light with little pastel glowing balls moving through it. The end of the tube appeared like the tapered tail of a snake, then disappeared through the door with a whoosh. The doors closed, and all was silent.
Raven and I inhaled. She turned to me. "I feel myself waking up," she said disappointedly.
"That's okay, just write everything down, dear." She smiled at me, nodded, then winked out of site.

----------


## Man of Shred

I haven't written up my dreams yet. But I'm positive i had a non lucid in the moon tower. i can't remember any details. all i remember is Waking nomad was there, and that i was looking at 3 stones in my palm that represented some of you. my perception was also outside and inside the tower, i seemed to shift constantly between both hence why i remember so little.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was on the moon in the biodome.  I didn’t realize I was dreaming.  I walked around the beautiful forest for a while.  I saw a wide variety of animals.  Some of them were normal looking animals while others looked quite exotic.  I wondered where I was.  I had no memory of how I had gotten there.  I was wishing I had my camera so I could take some pictures.  There was no way anyone would believe this.  I was walking towards a small lake when a man appeared.  He looked familiar.  It took me a bit to place… it was Nomad.  Nomad told me he had checked on Selene and she was just about at 100%.  I said that was good.  He must have notice the blank look on my face.  He said I should do a reality check.  I tried to float off the ground and it worked.  I became lucid…
> 
> Nomad said we could go heal Alicia now.  I thanked him and opened a portal while focusing on getting to Alicia's room.  The portal opened and Nomad followed me through.  I went over to Alicia's bed and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  Nomad joined in with his didgeridoo.  We played the song through a couple of times as the golden energy flowed through Alicia.  When the song was done I was thinking about getting her to remember a shared dream.  I thought she might remember me in a dream.  I told Nomad I wanted to do that.  He said ok.
> 
> I went over to Alicia and touched her on her shoulder.  She finally woke up and looked at me.  I didn't bother trying to make her lucid.  She asked me what time it was.  I told her it was late, but there was something I really wanted to show her.  She said she would see it in the morning.  I said it might not be there in the morning, and it would definitely be worth getting up for.  She tried to ignore me a bit longer.  I didn't take 'no' for an answer.  Finally Alicia got up.  I told her it was in her back yard.  I led her down the hall.  She seemed sleepy and disoriented.  I was hoping she wouldn't just wake up.  We got to the back door.  Alicia opened it and went out.  I followed her.  She asked what she was looking at.  I told her to just wait a minute.  I focused on calling to my horse.  The white one with the flaming red mane and tail.  The horse emerged from beside the house.  It trotted over to me.  Alicia looked at the horse.  She said it was just a horse.  I told her it was Stardust.  She said it was still just a horse.  Stardust unfolded her wings.  They were sparkling in the moonlight.  I saw Nomad come out of the house.  He walked over and patted Stardust on the muzzle.
> 
> "Let's go for a ride," I told Alicia.  She said she wanted to go back to bed.  I wondered how she could not want to ride a Pegasus.  I said she could go back to bed after a short ride.  She said she was sleepy.  This was frustrating.  I told her she was already asleep.  This is a dream.  So she is sleeping.  She said I was nuts.  She said she was going back to bed.  She turned around and went back into the house.  I was annoyed.  How could she ignore a Pegasus?  Nomad shrugged.  I asked Nomad if he wanted to go for a ride.  He said sure.  He would ride one of his dragons.  He summoned a blue dragon.  On the backs of our steeds we soared into the sky for a thrilling ride.  The flight was quite exhilarating.  I was thinking if only Alicia had come along she would have to remember this.  Everything faded to black as I woke.



*Gargoyle Brethren*
I looked at Raven. She was standing looking at me, saying nothing. Spike appeared, then, Altair.  "Uh, I wonder how this is going to work out?" I wondered to myself.  
Two more people appeared ghostlike, that seemed familiar, but I didn't recognize.  They moved toward me. One seemed golden, and the other sky blue. Then, they became corporeal.  One was a female golden gargoyle, and the other was a sky blue male gargolye.  "Here we are," said the female one.  "You are the golden dragon!"
"Skyfire at your service," she bowed, grinned at me, then licked my face and pawed at me like a dog.
"And you-" I turned to the sky blue one.
"Rainstorm at your service, brother," said he, and licked my face, and pawed at me.
"Brother? Am I a gargoyle also?"
"But, of course," said Rainstorm.  "Let us peer into the water."
We looked into a small slow moving stream.  I was in between rainstorm and Skyfire. I was a blue gargoyle. I cocked my head to the side, and blinked. "But, how can I tell you and I apart?" I asked Skyfire.
"Well, firstly, you know who you are, brother," he laughed.  "You also have deeper blue skin than, I.  Your eyes are golden like Skyfire's, and my eyes are like blue clouds."
I blinked at our reflections. "So they are."  We walked around in circles, pawing and licking each other like wolves.  

"I am going to stay here.  This place you call Another Dimension fascinates me. I must explore this strange place," said a voice. It was Altair's.  He walked away from Raven looking around at the plants and animals in wonder.
"Do you know where we are going?" asked Raven.  
"Yes, do you?"
"Of course." She began creating a portal. As my gargoyle friends and I walked toward I asked them my gargoyle name. "Scenechange," said Skyfire.  "Really?" I laughed. "That sounds like a transformer."
"They are real," Skyfire laughed. "Oh!"
"Do you not think machines will one day achieve sentience, brother?" Rainstorm laughed. "It is the natural evolution of things."
We went through the portal.

*Healing*
We were in a bedroom. There was a woman sleeping.  Basara and Raven floated up about four feet off the floor, and began singing.  Rainstorm, Skyfire, and I floated up, opposite them, and sat down in lotus and began to meditate.  I started doing Tuvan throat singing. "Aumm."
Energy came out from us in glowing red lines forming a five pointed star, then a circle around formed a pentacle.  I thought about how in some religions they believed this shape was evil.  I got scared for a second, then released my fear.  We created it naturally, so I decided to stop being afraid.  Spike floated up above the center of the pentacle.  These strange entities came out of the pentacle, screaming and roaring at the same time. They looked like greenish white ethereal heads with long hair streaming out behind them. They had streaks of red in their hair.  Spike redirected them into a portal that I didn't notice was there at first, channeling them over his shoulder.  Then, the spirits stopped flowing out of the pentacle. We all floated to the floor.  

I looked at the woman in the bed. Something about her small intestines looked strange.  I became the size of a pea and floated into her small intestine. "Why is it so small in here?"  A voice spoke to me, "Her small intestine is in a costant state of contraction. It has shrunk because of toxins.  She must grow more tissue, and expand her intestine.  Her body is full of toxins.  She must rid herself of the toxins, then, her small intenstine will slowly grow.  She needs green earth energy, to help her insides grow.  Tell her to do a cleansing fast, then eat raw organic food for at least two weeks.  She has been poisoned by chemical food toxins. Her insides are afraid to let any more toxic chemicals in.  Clean, purified water is key.  Tell her to breathe deeply mountain air far away from the city as much as possible.  She must get an air purifier, and put it in her bedroom. She needs dark green leaves and roots for the green growing earth energy."

"Okay," I said to Raven. "Someone told me what she needs to do."
"Who?" she asked.
"Oh, I don't know! I think it was my angel, Michael."
"Well, what's wrong with her?" she asked.
"Her small intestine is shrunk in a state of constant contraction due to her body being filled with toxins. He told me everything she needs to do. I am going to write it down, so we don't forget."
"Great," Raven smiled.  "Now, let's go to the Pyramids!" she said giddily.  Raven created a portal, and the six of us went through.

----------


## Royalpeach

> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and went into a WILD. I wanted to try to do some healing on my friend Allison so I decided to do that first…
> 
> I focused on picturing Allison and me in the biodome in the area that looks like the Glen of Healing. Allison was sleeping peacefully on a bed of green grass. I went over to her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. The song played and golden energy flowed through Allison. It seemed to wash some dark stuff out of her. I let the song play again until there didn't seem to be any more crap to wash out. I stood there watching her for a minute after the song ended. I was thinking maybe I could get her into a lucid dream. I thought a bit more. I decided it would be more important for her to remember the dream than for it to be a lucid one. Maybe if we did something really cool…
> 
> I touched Allison on her shoulder to try to gently wake her up. She finally sat up and looked at me. She said she didn't want to go to class today. She said she really didn't feel like listening to Loserraga talk all class long. I said I agreed with that thought… let's ditch. I said I knew something more interesting to do… and it involved dragons. She looked at me strangely. She said dragons are cool…
> 
> Note: In some dreams prior to posting on DV or MM I dreamed about a golden dragon. I had several dreams about this golden dragon in which I released him from a prison he had been trapped in. This dragon has appeared in my dreams periodically since then…
> 
> I thought maybe I could summon the golden dragon from my past dreams. That would be perfect. I focused on calling out to the great golden dragon. I could hear something big moving in the trees. Allison looked towards the sound and stepped back. I told her not to worry, the dragon is a friend. I wanted to introduce her to him. The dragon emerged into the clearing. He was huge… and amazing. A huge golden Charizard. The dragon came over to us and looked at me closely. He flamed me slightly. Allison looked shocked. I told her not to worry about it… Charizard was just angry at me for ignoring him for too long. The flame had felt slightly warm but it hadn't burned me. I asked Allison if she wanted to take a ride. She said yes. Charizard got down so that we could climb onto his back. I let Allison get on in front of me because I thought it might make the dream a bit more intense. If it was intense enough maybe she would remember it. Charizard took off into the sky. He sure did make an intense ride of it. I noticed Allison had a sword. She said something about enemies. I didn't see any enemies. Shortly after that Allison disappeared. Apparently she had awakened or at least lost the dream. I enjoyed the ride on Charizard for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.
> ...



Great! Another person I might meet when I master WILDs!  ::D: 

Also, I've got a suggestion to make. You're healing Allison periodically because of an unknown digestive system disease, right? (Or was it Alicia...?) Well, I'm sure that your music therapy works even better than it does in real life, as dreams are very susceptible to suggestion. To make an even quicker and more potent response, you may want to pair it with an equally powerful healing technique I use, called Reiki. This relies on the transfer of energy from the healthy person to the ill one. 

Basically, you use a part of your body (typically the hand) to channel energy into the other's afflicted part. Though nearly any website you find on Reiki will provide you with optional symbols, motions, and various other paraphernalia, I assure you nothing that complex is necessary. I've had success with others by just deeply focusing on an imaginary beam of light, which to me represents energy, entering my head, flowing down to my hand, and into the damaged area. Though I've only tried Reiki on minor injuries (and had significant success), it works. Of course, in dreams, you might just have energy flowing directly out of your body and into your friend. I'm sure that you will find it as helpful as your music therapy, if you can focus hard on your task. Coupled with the music, I'm sure Allison would be grateful.

And don't worry, you won't be harmed in any way from this procedure. You're not absorbing her energy, nor are you expending yours, but rather collecting it from your surroundings (I imagine the energy flowing from God, but that's based on my beliefs). You might wanna try it next session you have with her!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Great! Another person I might meet when I master WILDs! 
> 
> Also, I've got a suggestion to make. You're healing Allison periodically because of an unknown digestive system disease, right? (Or was it Alicia...?) Well, I'm sure that your music therapy works even better than it does in real life, as dreams are very susceptible to suggestion. To make an even quicker and more potent response, you may want to pair it with an equally powerful healing technique I use, called Reiki. This relies on the transfer of energy from the healthy person to the ill one. 
> 
> Basically, you use a part of your body (typically the hand) to channel energy into the other's afflicted part. Though nearly any website you find on Reiki will provide you with optional symbols, motions, and various other paraphernalia, I assure you nothing that complex is necessary. I've had success with others by just deeply focusing on an imaginary beam of light, which to me represents energy, entering my head, flowing down to my hand, and into the damaged area. Though I've only tried Reiki on minor injuries (and had significant success), it works. Of course, in dreams, you might just have energy flowing directly out of your body and into your friend. I'm sure that you will find it as helpful as your music therapy, if you can focus hard on your task. Coupled with the music, I'm sure Allison would be grateful.
> 
> And don't worry, you won't be harmed in any way from this procedure. You're not absorbing her energy, nor are you expending yours, but rather collecting it from your surroundings (I imagine the energy flowing from God, but that's based on my beliefs). You might wanna try it next session you have with her!



Thanks for the input.  I have heard a bit about Reiki.  Alicia is the one with the more serious chronic digestive problem, but I have done a bit of healing on Allison, too.  I will try to add Reiki the next time I do the healing.  It certainly can't hurt!  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

Oh yea, by the way, if I am lucid, I am usually iron man. Not always, but most of the time. So that is what I will most likely turn up as on the moon if I am lucid at the time.

Just so you know.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Oh yea, by the way, if I am lucid, I am usually iron man. Not always, but most of the time. So that is what I will most likely turn up as on the moon if I am lucid at the time.
> 
> Just so you know.



Iron Man is kickass. He used to be my favorite superhero.

Here is an excerpt from my DJ. 
_
I said to Raven, "How about a superhero adventure?" I asked. "After all, we are kind of like the Justice League," I said.
"Okay," she laughed. She looked up and to the side, and I could tell she was talking to Q.
We were in the Justice League moon fortress. I was the Green Lantern. Spike was Batman. Raven was the Scarlet Witch. Selene was Psylock. "Psylock?" I thought amused. "She's not in the Justice League." For some reason, Raven changed to Wonder Woman for a second and said, "Reports indicate that Doomsday is back on Earth again, in North America." She changed back to the Scarlet Witch, and began creating a portal.
We were in a city park. A giant Doomsday, had some people in his hand. He was destroying things, and making a general mess of the park. When he saw us, he dropped the people. I formed a giant hand with my ring, and caught the people. My ring started telling me their medical status, and vital signs. I saw Raven/Scarlet Witch doing something crazy that was making reality bend. I had to look away because it was disorienting. Spike/Batman ran up Doomsday's back, and was punching him in the back of his neck with spiked brass knuckles. Selene/Psylock was teelporting around Doomsday stabbing psyblades into his flesh.

I began flying to a hospital in the city, then I thought I should take them to the sick bay in the tower. When I got there, the computer said, "DC treatment unnecessary. DC's are for training purposes only." The people evaporated.
"Oh, right, duh!" I slapped my forehead and laughed.
I was back in the park again.
Suddenly Juggernaut ran out of nowhere, and tackled Doomsday to the ground, then punched him in the face, cracking all his weird face bones.
Then, Juggernaut stood up, and took off his helmet. "I'm a good guy now."
"What?" I said.
"Yeah. Xavier healed my crazy brain." His face looked strange. It disturbed me. "What a weird crossover!" I thought.

Fragment
The Scarlet Witch had created some type of tiny black hole in front of Doomsday's face, and it was slowly stretching toward the black hole. He was resisting it with all his might. Batman had plunked a grappling hook into Doomsday's head, and was swinging around him, binding him with cable. Psylock appeared on top of Doomsday's head, and plunged a psi-dagger into his left eye. He roared with fury, but all his energy was focused on resisting the black hole.
I formed a giant green Super Mario hammer with my ring. "Stand back everyone!" I said, as I got a good grip on my hammer, and BAM smacked Doomsday toward the black hole. He got sucked in, wailing and cursing as he went, and it winked out of sight. We put our hands on our hips and started laughing, like how they always do at the end of Saturday morning cartoons.
My astral pet, Jo, ran up to me, in the form of a big black lab. "And don't you come back," he barked. "This is just like a cartoon!" I thought, and I laughed even harder._

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Cool!
The way I do it is I have a beautiful lake in the mountains with a nice grassy beach where I have a purple teepe with an altar inside. But outside the teepe to the right if you are facing the lake, I have a magic mirror that is taller than me. I visualise the person I have arranged to have a shared dream with (who is a good friend of mine, or sometimes it is an old girlfriend of mine who we don't have to have any prior arrangements with, we email each other when we dream of each other). 
Anyway, the person appears in my mirror and I stick my hands through the mirror and take his or her hands and I walk through the mirror. 
For me this place is my jumping off place, but my friends have their own jumping off place. But we meet through the mirror and we go from there to a third location. I've been to the moon in a few shared dreams. There were others there, maybe one of you were there? One time I flew up in a rocket and was standing upside down on the bottom of the moon! LOL! The moon was actually quite small that time. But when I've been right side up on the moon it was big, like in real life. I found some base there and some cool ice/crystal temple city with funny people there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Cool!
> The way I do it is I have a beautiful lake in the mountains with a nice grassy beach where I have a purple teepe with an altar inside. But outside the teepe to the right if you are facing the lake, I have a magic mirror that is taller than me. I visualise the person I have arranged to have a shared dream with (who is a good friend of mine, or sometimes it is an old girlfriend of mine who we don't have to have any prior arrangements with, we email each other when we dream of each other). 
> Anyway, the person appears in my mirror and I stick my hands through the mirror and take his or her hands and I walk through the mirror. 
> For me this place is my jumping off place, but my friends have their own jumping off place. But we meet through the mirror and we go from there to a third location. I've been to the moon in a few shared dreams. There were others there, maybe one of you were there? One time I flew up in a rocket and was standing upside down on the bottom of the moon! LOL! The moon was actually quite small that time. But when I've been right side up on the moon it was big, like in real life. I found some base there and some cool ice/crystal temple city with funny people there.



Wow! That sounds awesome. That place sounds really beautiful. What are your friends' jumping off points like?

I like the purple teepee. I know purple is the color of dreams. When I create portals, they are purple vortexes of clouds, sparking with lightning.

Have your friends that you shared dreams with written their dreams down with you like Raven and I? Or do you just talk about it later?

What were the people like you met on the moon?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Have your friends that you shared dreams with written their dreams down with you like Raven and I? Or do you just talk about it later?
> 
> What were the people like you met on the moon?



We each make an email and save it as a draft and we call each other and send the emails to each other while we are on the phone and compare.

The people on the moon are just like normal people, maybe a little smaller and very happy and friendly. They have a strange tint to them, maybe their skin is a little oranger than normal and they like to wear green shiny clothes, but not all the time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> NOTE: This is a shared dream with Raven.  I also dont remember too much and I wasnt lucid.
> 
> I had started at Stonehenge but quickly was somewhere else.  I was wielding a sword.  The sword had been given to me by my father.  I was wearing the kings armor; a shiny silver plate mail shirt with a lions head engraved in it.  I needed to find Merlin; he is a powerful mage healer.  I didnt know why, I just knew I needed too. 
> 
> NOTE: At some point I met up with Raven but dont remember how.
> 
> I was flying on a dragon; a majestic gold dragon.  The wind whipped at my face and I looked down to see the tops of the trees.  Raven was seated behind me.  Long golden blond hair was around her, a contrast to the red velvet dress she was wearing.  A battle was going to take place soon.  I wanted to be there.
> 
> NOTE: I am hoping that by reading Raven's journal entry I will remember more of the dream.







> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and went into a WILD.  I wanted to try to do some healing on my friend Allison so I decided to do that first
> 
> I focused on picturing Allison and me in the biodome in the area that looks like the Glen of Healing.  Allison was sleeping peacefully on a bed of green grass.  I went over to her and focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The song played and golden energy flowed through Allison.  It seemed to wash some dark stuff out of her.  I let the song play again until there didn't seem to be any more crap to wash out.  I stood there watching her for a minute after the song ended.  I was thinking maybe I could get her into a lucid dream.  I thought a bit more.  I decided it would be more important for her to remember the dream than for it to be a lucid one.  Maybe if we did something really cool
> 
> I touched Allison on her shoulder to try to gently wake her up.  She finally sat up and looked at me.  She said she didn't want to go to class today.  She said she really didn't feel like listening to Loserraga talk all class long.  I said I agreed with that thought let's ditch.  I said I knew something more interesting to do and it involved dragons.  She looked at me strangely.  She said dragons are cool
> 
> Note: In some dreams prior to posting on DV or MM I dreamed about a golden dragon.  I had several dreams about this golden dragon in which I released him from a prison he had been trapped in.  This dragon has appeared in my dreams periodically since then
> 
> I thought maybe I could summon the golden dragon from my past dreams.  That would be perfect.  I focused on calling out to the great golden dragon.  I could hear something big moving in the trees.  Allison looked towards the sound and stepped back.  I told her not to worry, the dragon is a friend.  I wanted to introduce her to him.  The dragon emerged into the clearing.  He was huge and amazing.  A huge golden Charizard.  The dragon came over to us and looked at me closely.  He flamed me slightly.  Allison looked shocked.  I told her not to worry about it Charizard was just angry at me for ignoring him for too long.  The flame had felt slightly warm but it hadn't burned me.  I asked Allison if she wanted to take a ride.  She said yes.  Charizard got down so that we could climb onto his back.  I let Allison get on in front of me because I thought it might make the dream a bit more intense.  If it was intense enough maybe she would remember it.  Charizard took off into the sky.  He sure did make an intense ride of it.  I noticed Allison had a sword.  She said something about enemies.  I didn't see any enemies.  Shortly after that Allison disappeared.  Apparently she had awakened or at least lost the dream.  I enjoyed the ride on Charizard for a bit longer before everything around me faded to black and I woke.



 :woohoo: 

Awesome, ladies!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> We each make an email and save it as a draft and we call each other and send the emails to each other while we are on the phone and compare.
> 
> The people on the moon are just like normal people, maybe a little smaller and very happy and friendly. They have a strange tint to them, maybe their skin is a little oranger than normal and they like to wear green shiny clothes, but not all the time.



I would like to see a DJ of your shared dreams!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream 5: I was in a tower on the moon. Waking nomad was there. I was looking at 3 stones in my hands that seemed to represent people i know. The dream was fuzzy. I kept shifting perspectives from outside the tower and being in it.







> 14.10.2009Don Juan on the Moon (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I tumbled out of a portal on the moon. My 'aumakua fell through the portal after me, over and over again. After the third one, I began sending their energy out of me, and the ground rippled like water. I stood up. Raven waved to me. She was talking to a man. Selene strolled to me. 
> "I don't even know why I came here," I said to Raven. "I am going to go do healing on my uncle."
> "Okay, that's great!" she said.  
> "Wait here, I'll be right back." 
> "You're sweet," Selene smiled.  I created a portal.
> ...



yes!!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey nomad. you showed up in my dreams last night.
> 
>  Oh and the Ravens from the shamanic forum are focusing on the moon due to the recent NASA bombing on the moon. See you both there. You will finally get to meet Lonewolf.



Whoah.

----------


## Man of Shred

That is insane! you met donjaun. He even talked like him. How does that match with my dream tho?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That is insane! you met donjaun. He even talked like him. How does that match with my dream tho?



We were both on the moon near the tower.  Even though we didn't see each other, I posted it because were were both there.

If you think about it, if we were just starting out doing shared dreaming, that would definitely be considered a hit.

----------


## Man of Shred

> We were both on the moon near the tower.  Even though we didn't see each other, I posted it because were were both there.
> 
> If you think about it, if we were just starting out doing shared dreaming, that would definitely be considered a hit.



 well maybe it was his presence that made me shift all over the place. He kept repeating "nagual". And i was more or less experiencing the Nagual, which is usually percieving 2 or more perspectives at once.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> well maybe it was his presence that made me shift all over the place. He kept repeating "nagual". And i was more or less experiencing the Nagual, which is usually percieving 2 or more perspectives at once.



Oh wow. I have had two dreams in which my perspective kept flipping. One was a NLD, the Crawlers and Walkers/Creepy Donut Dream, the other one was when we went to Hollow Earth, and I was seeing Heaven and Hell flip back and forth.  The King of Hollow Earth said Heaven and Hell were the same place, but it just depended on perception.

Another time I saw the energy of everything under the illusion.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is technically not a shared dream, as in with another person, but this is a successful visit to the dreamscape on the Moon.





> *Successfully teleport [X]
> *
> Upon request by WakingNomad. I shall journal two of my lucid dreams I have had in the recent past.
> I apologize now for the lack of description. Since I didn't journal these straight away, some of the memory has fallen and I can only remember key parts.
> 
> *Moon Base*
> 
> _Now this lucid dream lasted a long time. I only arrived at the moon base at the very end of it. So I shall skip out the start of the dream and only journal the moon base part.
> _
> ...

----------


## Midnight Traveler

I am working on improving my lucid dreaming skills and my dream recall.  This shared dreaming sounds awesome.  I would like to get in on this if I can.  Do I just ask permission and then concentrate on dreaming of that tower on the moon?  If so, then can I have that permission?  What you guys are doing is amazing.  Wakingnomad, Raven Knight, I've never seen anything like what I've seen in your dream journals!  They are amazing just to read!

Seth

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 17.10.2009Drag Queen Base Jumping (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> As I went to sleep, I felt a red dream demon hovering above me grinning. _Bastard! Hmm. How am I going to defeat this fucker?_ I visualized my  dream armor and weapons coming to me, and attaching to me.Then, I felt my angel, Michael, sharing the same space with me.  He was wearing a winged helmet, a white robe, and a silver broadsword. Michael, lept up from my bed, and tackled the demon. They flew through the wall at the foot of my bed into the the living room.  I followed him, withdrawing my dagger, and gutted it from navel to throat. "Well, that was violent!" said Michael. I grinned.
> 
> missing time
> 
> I was launched vertically out of a vertical portal about fifteen feet high above the floor of the biodome. I landed on my feet. Raven was talking quietly to a man. I think it was Spike. Selene ran toward me, then slowed looking concerned. "Nomad?" said Raven. A golden snake like thing flew out of a the portal, and a small sky blue dragon.  They alighted next to me, changing into a golden and sky blue gargoyle. "This is Skyfire," I said, introducing the golden gargoyle, "and this is... I can't remember his name... I'll just call you Hydro." Hydro nodded, not seeming to care what I called him.
> ...



 :Good idea: 





> I was on the moon.  I looked around.  Somehow being on the moon didn't appear strange to me at all.  I started walking along the surface of the moon.  I was waiting for the Earth to rise.  I wanted to see the Earth rise.  After that I could go home.  I stood on the edge of a crater and looked out at the horizon.  I stood there for a few minutes.  I got bored.  I didn't want to wait for the Earth to rise.  I turned and walked back the way I came from.  There was a man there.  I recognized him.  I got closer to Spike.  He seemed happy to see me.  He gave me a hug and a kiss.
> 
> "Hello, luv," Spike said, "Have you realized you are dreaming?"
> 
> "Dreaming?" I asked.  I looked around and thought being on the moon was rather odd.  I tried to fly and found it was easy.  Was that because I was on the moon?  I landed in front of Spike.  I realized I must be dreaming.
> 
> I was going to say some more things to Spike when a portal opened in mid air.  Nomad fell out of it and landed on his feet.  He said something about fire in the sky and hydro.  I had no idea what he was talking about.  He also looked very disoriented.  I asked if he was ok.  He said he felt strange.  He said he had to go to sick bay.  He disappeared.  I wondered if he was going to be ok.  He reappeared a few minutes later.  I asked if he was ok.  He said he had lost his memory.  I asked what the problem was.  He said it didn't matter.  He just wanted to do something cool.  He said he wanted to go base jumping in drag.  WTF?  Nomad opened a portal.  Nomad asked if Spike was coming.
> 
> "Not a chance, mate," Spike said with a strange look on his face.
> ...



 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Majinaki

hey...im a little stunned about this..anyhow

yesterday i was reading around on this site(aswell as many others) about sharing an LD with people..

lastnight i had my first LD, and what did i do? i went to the moon.. and whaddya know, i saw a two DC's stading next to eachother in a slightly flerty but completly professional stance as if they had been standing there waiting for days, the male was stading there and was about 3.5" taller than the female, he was wearing a full suit of black armor( looked like some kind of beasts hide formed into gothic plate mail like something from diablo2 and oblivion) with green trimmings and lining. the female stood there in some kind of almost angelic but more purgatoric looking thin plated steel/mirror armour that refelcted the surroundings in such a gentle form that i wanted to just stare at her in ashtonisment, when i appeard on the moon, the male looked at me and the female looked away, the male go slightly closer and kicked me in the chest, i then realised who i was (i noticed i was my mental image of myself) rather than being some bodyless observer.

The man said "oh look, he stayed" and then the woman walked over to me, without motion or effort of anykind and held out a peice of paper that on it was written something that looked kinda like DReMiNeMEnGrsVeiaWs in a black ink that was bleeding all over the paper making the words almost illegibal, the woman than whisper'd (but it came out normally) "work on being here, not telling yourself your here". and then the 3 of us appeard in some meadow infront of a cave, i saw the man and woman rush into the cave as soon as a "breath" of air flowed out of it, shortly after came a huge WWWRRRYYYish scream followed by scilence, the two walked out with minor blood stains and said goodbye, where i FA'd in my house, where i then lost lucidity and stumbled through a dream until i awoke...


so here i am this morning, wondering if they had actually done anything, or if i had just used my memory to create the DC's of them, then i rember'd the paper, so i google'd it, and i "corrected" the spelling in google, and the first site was this one, so i register'd and began posting when i ran into Slash###
(soz forgot your numbers) and he told me to post my experiance here in this thread, he told me that Nomad would be thirlled to hear about this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.10.2009A stranger in the Biodome (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I flew out of a portal on to the moon in the Bidome. A ghost flew out of the portal after me, and landed. I got pissed at myself for letting this creature into our sanctuary. I looked at the ghost, and placed my hand on the hilt of my sword.
Selene, said, "No."
The ghost became corporeal.  He looked at me, blinking. I pushed him. "Gah! He's real! What the hell? Who are you?"
The person didn't seem to hear me. He just stood there and looked around. I stared into his face, and I saw someone that looked completely unfamiliar. Selene gently pushed me aside, and handed the person a note.  I thought that was strange.  He looked down at the note, then folded it, and put it in his pocket.
"How did you get here? Who are you?" I asked.  He still didn't hear me for some reason.  He looked up and to the side as if he was trying to remember something. He pulled the note out again, and looked at it. His mouth slowly moved as if he was reading it to himself.  He looked up at me, then winked out of sight.
Raven walked over to us. "What was that about?" she said.
"I don't know. I'm confused, I thought he was a dream demon or something following me in here. It was a person, someone I don't recognize. A lot of people are showing up here. I guess we don't have to get permission from each other to share dreams."
"Well, people share dreams all the time, and don't realize it. They don't get permission."
"True, but what if someone comes here that is malignant?"
"I don't think anyone could come here if they had harmful intentions. We have too many security protocols in place. The Tower defenses wouldn't allow it. And, look, none of the dogs were barking or anything."
"True. I guess I shouldn't worry about it.  It's not like we actually own this place. I mean, we kind of set it up as a beacon, anyway, so we should expect other dreamers to come here unannounced."
"True," Raven mused.
"I was just startled. I thought he was a-"
"Oh, stop worrying so much!" said Selene, ruffling my hair. 
"Okay!" I smiled, and grabbed her around the waist. She stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek.




> hey...im a little stunned about this..anyhow
> 
> yesterday i was reading around on this site(aswell as many others) about sharing an LD with people..
> 
> lastnight i had my first LD, and what did i do? i went to the moon.. and whaddya know, i saw a two DC's stading next to eachother in a slightly flerty but completly professional stance as if they had been standing there waiting for days, the male was stading there and was about 3.5" taller than the female, he was wearing a full suit of black armor( looked like some kind of beasts hide formed into gothic plate mail like something from diablo2 and oblivion) with green trimmings and lining. the female stood there in some kind of almost angelic but more purgatoric looking thin plated steel/mirror armour that refelcted the surroundings in such a gentle form that i wanted to just stare at her in ashtonisment, when i appeard on the moon, the male looked at me and the female looked away, the male go slightly closer and kicked me in the chest, i then realised who i was (i noticed i was my mental image of myself) rather than being some bodyless observer.
> 
> The man said "oh look, he stayed" and then the woman walked over to me, without motion or effort of anykind and held out a peice of paper that on it was written something that looked kinda like DReMiNeMEnGrsVeiaWs in a black ink that was bleeding all over the paper making the words almost illegibal, the woman than whisper'd (but it came out normally) "work on being here, not telling yourself your here". and then the 3 of us appeard in some meadow infront of a cave, i saw the man and woman rush into the cave as soon as a "breath" of air flowed out of it, shortly after came a huge WWWRRRYYYish scream followed by scilence, the two walked out with minor blood stains and said goodbye, where i FA'd in my house, where i then lost lucidity and stumbled through a dream until i awoke...
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember being with you in the meadow, but that was The Glen of Healing. The cave is the Cave of the Frost Giant, the Crystal Golem, the god of winter, the King of the North.

The scream was probably the cry of a raptor, a falcon, and the whoosh was its wings which is Joseph in bird form.  He may have made himself invisible, or you couldn't visually perceive him for some reason. We probably already had those wounds from before, but you didn't notice them. That is where we go to receive healing.

Wow.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 18.10.2009Raven and nomad and COD4, oh my (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I fell asleep thinking about call of duty 4 and drempt I was in the game.  I was fighting a bunch of people with red headbands, I distinctly remember that one of them had a rocket launcher.  I must've gotten shot or something because the next thing I know is that I was laying down in a bed.  I could feel raven's presense right next to me, as if she where laying down It wasn't akward at the time, but I feel a bit akward now.  after a bit, A computer moniter appeared in front of me, nomad was communicateing with me via a chat program in the computer.  after some chatting, a strange loading bar appeared on the screen,  I assumed it had something to do with voice chat.  when I clicked on it, I went to an "installing"  page, I then went to the help menu and started poking around.  Eventually, some cool chimeing noises played as what looked like a top down view of the universe appeared on the top half of the screen, then I woke up.
> from what I gather from this, I am now a patient in the sick bay...



wow.  I remember chatting with someone from DV in a non-lucid, and then I was saying to myself, is this a dream? It must not be. I don't chat in dreams. I never did a reality check!

----------


## Robo

> wow.  I remember chatting with someone from DV in a non-lucid, and then I was saying to myself, is this a dream? It must not be. I don't chat in dreams. I never did a reality check!



haha, darn

It's funny because I kept getting lost in the tabs of the browser window, I found the chat window about twice, but I lost it both times. I think I only got to read one thing you said, then that voice chat thing came up, and I figured it was you

I also think that universe thing might have been one of raven's portals because the chimes that came before it where really cool sounding, like music.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 18.10.2009Raven and nomad and COD4, oh my (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I fell asleep thinking about call of duty 4 and drempt I was in the game.  I was fighting a bunch of people with red headbands, I distinctly remember that one of them had a rocket launcher.  I must've gotten shot or something because the next thing I know is that I was laying down in a bed.  I could feel raven's presense right next to me, as if she where laying down It wasn't akward at the time, but I feel a bit akward now.  after a bit, A computer moniter appeared in front of me, nomad was communicateing with me via a chat program in the computer.  after some chatting, a strange loading bar appeared on the screen,  I assumed it had something to do with voice chat.  when I clicked on it, I went to an "installing"  page, I then went to the help menu and started poking around.  Eventually, some cool chimeing noises played as what looked like a top down view of the universe appeared on the top half of the screen, then I woke up.
> from what I gather from this, I am now a patient in the sick bay...







> I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on and focusing on getting to the moon.  I knew the plan was to meet Nomad and then try to find that person or creature that has been bothering Morrigan.  My focus on the moon led me into a WILD taking place on the moon…
> 
> I was in the tower.  I was in the sick bay.  I had no idea why I was there.  I walked across the room.  Q was there.  He said one of our friends had tried to make it to the moon but had run into a bit of trouble along the way.  A not so friendly spirit had hit him with some bad energy.  I looked at the person on the bed.  I didn't recognize him.  He looked sick.  I used Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack.  The music played and golden energy flowed through him.  I felt there was nothing more I could do.  I needed to find Nomad.  Maybe he was in the biodome…  I teleported.





18.10.2009A stranger in the Biodome (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I flew out of a portal on to the moon in the Bidome. A ghost flew out of the portal after me, and landed. I got pissed at myself for letting this creature into our sanctuary. I looked at the ghost, and placed my hand on the hilt of my sword.
Selene, said, "No."
The ghost became corporeal.  He looked at me, blinking. I pushed him. "Gah! He's real! What the hell? Who are you?"
The person didn't seem to hear me. He just stood there and looked around. I stared into his face, and I saw someone that looked completely unfamiliar. Selene gently pushed me aside, and handed the person a note.  I thought that was strange.  He looked down at the note, then folded it, and put it in his pocket.
"How did you get here? Who are you?" I asked.  He still didn't hear me for some reason.  He looked up and to the side as if he was trying to remember something. He pulled the note out again, and looked at it. His mouth slowly moved as if he was reading it to himself.  He looked up at me, then winked out of sight.
Raven walked over to us. "What was that about?" she said.
"I don't know. I'm confused, I thought he was a dream demon or something following me in here. It was a person, someone I don't recognize. A lot of people are showing up here. I guess we don't have to get permission from each other to share dreams."
"Well, people share dreams all the time, and don't realize it. They don't get permission."
"True, but what if someone comes here that is malignant?"
"I don't think anyone could come here if they had harmful intentions. We have too many security protocols in place. The Tower defenses wouldn't allow it. And, look, none of the dogs were barking or anything."
"True. I guess I shouldn't worry about it.  It's not like we actually own this place. I mean, we kind of set it up as a beacon, anyway, so we should expect other dreamers to come here unannounced."
"True," Raven mused.
"I was just startled. I thought he was a-"
"Oh, stop worrying so much!" said Selene, ruffling my hair. 
"Okay!" I smiled, and grabbed her around the waist. She stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek.




> hey...im a little stunned about this..anyhow
> 
> yesterday i was reading around on this site(aswell as many others) about sharing an LD with people..
> 
> lastnight i had my first LD, and what did i do? i went to the moon.. and whaddya know, i saw a two DC's stading next to eachother in a slightly flerty but completly professional stance as if they had been standing there waiting for days, the male was stading there and was about 3.5" taller than the female, he was wearing a full suit of black armor( looked like some kind of beasts hide formed into gothic plate mail like something from diablo2 and oblivion) with green trimmings and lining. the female stood there in some kind of almost angelic but more purgatoric looking thin plated steel/mirror armour that refelcted the surroundings in such a gentle form that i wanted to just stare at her in ashtonisment, when i appeard on the moon, the male looked at me and the female looked away, the male go slightly closer and kicked me in the chest, i then realised who i was (i noticed i was my mental image of myself) rather than being some bodyless observer.
> 
> The man said "oh look, he stayed" and then the woman walked over to me, without motion or effort of anykind and held out a peice of paper that on it was written something that looked kinda like DReMiNeMEnGrsVeiaWs in a black ink that was bleeding all over the paper making the words almost illegibal, the woman than whisper'd (but it came out normally) "work on being here, not telling yourself your here". and then the 3 of us appeard in some meadow infront of a cave, i saw the man and woman rush into the cave as soon as a "breath" of air flowed out of it, shortly after came a huge WWWRRRYYYish scream followed by scilence, the two walked out with minor blood stains and said goodbye, where i FA'd in my house, where i then lost lucidity and stumbled through a dream until i awoke...
> 
> 
> ...







> I was now in the biodome.  I looked around.  I spotted three people not too far away from me.  I headed in their direction to see who they were.  As I approached one of them disappeared.  I wondered if I had somehow chased them away.  I hoped I hadn't.  The other two people were Nomad and Selene.  I asked them who their friend had been.  They didn't seem to know.  Nomad said something about it being a dream demon.  Selene said it couldn't have been a dream demon.  The tower defense system wouldn't let a dream demon in.  I was thinking I didn't have the same faith in the tower defense systems that she seems to.  She said it was surely just another dreamer trying to make their way to the moon.  She said Nomad shouldn't worry so much.  They kissed and then they seemed to acknowledge me for the first time.  I told Nomad we were going to find that thing that had been tormenting Morrigan.  He said yes.  Go ahead and open the portal since I knew where I was going.  I figured the best first step would be to find R.
> 
> Note: Morrigan posted on the forums that she didn't care to remain anonymous, but R has not said that so I am going to maintain his privacy. 
> 
> I focused on using Through the Never to open a portal to find R.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a neighborhood.  We were just outside a house.  There was a man there.  He went over to Nomad.  He told Nomad that there was something he needed to show him.  I wondered if that was R and he was already lucid.  Nomad and I both followed R into the house.  He went over to his computer, which was doing something strange.  R turned towards me now and looked a bit surprised.
> 
> "Raven?" he asked, "I thought you were Mark."
> 
> "Who?" I asked.  Had he thought Nomad was someone named Mark?  Apparently he recognized me, though.
> ...









> Dream 4: I was playing a Sonic the Hedgehog video game. And i discovered a glitch. I thought it was cool so i ran out of the house and found Mark75 to tell him about it.
> 
>  for some reason I got mark to follow me to show him the glitch. But when we arrived Raven Knight had taken his place. She followed me into my house and we were talking a little bit. Her face was hidden behind some sort of white hood. she stopped me and said that i should look at her. She pulled the hood away and revealed her face. I was staring at a child like face that seemed young. but all her hair was white or grey. It was kind of strange. She asked what i had thought... I just said it was nice to finally get to see her.



 ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## Raven Knight

For my part of that long mutilpe-share dream, I am now able to reveal that R in that dream referrs to Man of Shred.  ::D:   That should clear up part of the comparisons!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 18.10.2009My first shared dream (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> So a week ago I had my first lucid moment and that made me join DV. At the time I didn´t know that my very first lucid moment was also my very first shared moment with mrdeano from DV. I know it sounds very strange, two random people sharing a dream, but I believe it happened.
> 
> I was sitting in a train and I was going home. When I´m in trains I tend to let my mind slip and I think about lots of things. In this train I became Lucid for the first time, just by thinking of it.
> I thought to myself, I can stop whenever I want because it´s a dream. This made the dream more vivid and that startled me for a second. Then I thought why not go out of the train now. So I pushed the button and I was waiting for the doors to open. Then I realized that I didnt know what was going to happen next and it freaked me out because in non lucid dreams you don´t think about what´s going to happen next. I think I lost my lucidity here
> ...







> *Train Girl*
> 
> _So this dream was awhile back and I hardly remember it. So I apologize now for the lack of content._
> 
> The first thing I remember was looking at the morning sky. The sun had just risen and the sky was filled with a beautiful yellowish colour. 
> I had never seen a sky like this in my dreams before, I was truly taken back by it.
> 
> I was stood in a garden and running down the side of it was some train tracks. As soon as I noticed them, I heard the sound of a train approaching. I moved to the edge of the tracks as the train come over the horizon. Smoke bellowed from the top of it, leaving a thick white cloud trailing behind it.
> I held my hand out for the train to stop and it did. The train doors automatically opened and I stepped inside.
> ...



_Note: this dream did not have Raven Knight and I in it, obviously, but we by no means have a patent on shared dreams!!!_  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Majinaki

::shock::  woah..............................................  ......................................

i think the reason why i couldnt interact with you, Nomad, was because i was semi lucid..... im kinda still tryina figure all this out..... 

i dont think i'll beable to meet you again but i'll try considering that you guys both apparently saw me

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow this is one mega dream share.

----------


## Raven Knight

> NOTE:  To insure I dont upset anyone, I went to bed agitated last night; looking for a fight with someone Ill call Mr. Annoying so that they are protected.
> 
> I concentrated on the Moon.  I wanted to meet my friends there.  I have having a hard time just getting there on my own, so I focused first on being in a forest, looking up at the Moon.  I fell fast asleep a short while later, slipping into a dream that shouldnt be there.
> 
> I was sitting at a bar.  The long old wood of it felt good under my hands.  I looked to the drink sitting in front of me.  I hadnt ordered it, but didnt care.  I took the shot at once.  It didnt burn as it went down, which I thought was nice.  I looked up at a man I perceived as Nomad.  This was strange.  Why was he bartending?  How come he didnt recognize me?  My head swam with possibilities but none of them made sense.  This didnt make sense.  I wasnt supposed to be here, I was supposed to be somewhere else.  Why cant I remember where?
> 
> I took the shot that was sitting in front of me.  I was looking for someone.  Wait, I didnt order another shot.  What the hell is going on here?  I looked up.  The patrons of the bar didnt seem to notice that I was becoming agitated.  I saw Raven.  I was looking for her, or was I?  I stood up.  My head swam.
> 
> Why was I wearing a cloak?  Who was I?  I looked back to Raven.  No, I wasnt looking for her; I was looking for Mr. Annoying.  I wanted to hit him.  I wanted to show him that he was wrong.  My head blurred and I fell onto a sitting bar patron.  She shoved me off.  Nomad and Raven looked up at this.  I watched them closely.  Wait, I was supposed to be going to the Moon.  Why was I going to go to the Moon?  How did I get here?  This isnt real.  Im dreaming 
> ...







> 18.10.2009Mass Bar (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was bartending at a crowded bar in Massachusetts. It looked like the Roobar on Cape Cod.  There were a lot of aliens mingling with humans. No one seemed to notice that the aliens were aliens, or they didn't care.  I remember a big pink fat alien with a conical head, and tentacles coming from his crown. He had a large mouth, and his body was covered in spots. His eyes were half closed.  There was a skinny green alien, with a face like a spider's.  
> 
> I was making all kinds of drinks. I spun the bottles around, and slid beer steins to people without pouring the beer, but the beer would just be there. No one was ordering or paying for drinks. I knew what they wanted telepathically.  I didn't care that they were not paying, because I was having so much fun. I was wearing jeans, and a dark purple shiny shirt with faint vertical pink stripes with the sleeves rolled up to my shoulders. Why the hell did I look like a big white guy with a big jaw and nose? Whatever.
> 
> A woman aggressively pushed her way through the crowd, and plunked down on a barstool.  She was wearing blue jeans, boots, and a retro heavy meatal T-Shirt from the 80's with lots of skulls and barbed wire on it, and the collar and sleeves cut out. That looked like it was actually from the '80's. She flipped her dark hair out of her face, and pointed at me growling, "Hey, you! Gimme some strong shit! I need a drink. A good one."
> ...



I continued walking down the street.  I heard a commotion in a saloon.  I decided to go inside and see what was going on.  I went into the bar.  It was a bit dark inside but my eyes quickly adjusted.  I saw two people I recognized.  I saw Nomad behind the bar and Allison in the room.  Allison looked drunk or sick.  She was about to pass out.  I went over and caught her as she was about to fall down.  Nomad was watching and laughing.  What the f*@k did he think was so funny?  I asked him what he had done to her.  He said nothing.  She had wanted a hard drink so he had given her one or two.  I asked him a drink of what.  He said some random crap he had lying around.  Allison cursed at him in a drunken manner.  Nomad was bragging about a colorful drink he had made.  I told him to shut up, and he should count himself lucky I didn't have a free hand to come punch him in the face.  I told Allison I could help her with this.  We left the bar.

This is sooooo cool!  :boogie:

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow wow wow wow wow

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dom Helder Camara:

    When we are dreaming alone it is only a dream. When we are dreaming with others, it is the beginning of reality.

----------


## Robo

dang, so many people, how am I going to keep track of them all?  ::lol::

----------


## Supernova

> This is sooooo cool!



Wow, nice one guys!  I never thought about the possibility of me having a non-lucid shared dream with one of you guys, guess I'd better start making the time to write my dreams down in the morning.  My recall sure could use the boost anyway  :tongue2:

----------


## Megan21

this is so amazing. everytime i try n WILD ima picture the moon from now on lol.

----------


## Majinaki

great idea megan! the moon is the usual meeting place for sharing dreams, as far as picturing it everytime? whynot? come meet some fun people

----------


## cygnus

here's an idea: share a dream with an animal! they dream too, right?

----------


## Baron Samedi

note: I forgot this dream, but then beachgirl and I were talking about it in chat, and she started saying something like a poem, and the whole thing came flooding back to me.

18.10.2009Kanaloa (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was under the sea in the depths, a merman, wielding a trident. I was wearing a circlet of coral on my head.  It was night, or I was very very deep.  A mermaid swam to me. I placed my trident on my back. She stopped and we held hands facing each other. She had ash blond hair floating about her, and he face was serene like the surface of the see on a windless day. Her eyes were dark and intense. She had a four pointed purple star on her forehead. We spoke to each other telepathically, as if one voice, or we were both reciting an ancient poem:
_We know why we are here. 
We know why we have met.
We are following the path,
the invisible secret path in the sea
down down to the depths
_
Then, we let go of one hand, and swam down following a faintly glowing blue line, with little glowing balls in it.
_
we will see the king
we swim down into darkness
we breathe deeply the water we see
swim...
down...
breathe...
down...
down where we can't see
further...
down...
to Ancestor

_Everything around me was total darkness, except for the faintly glowing blue line.  Everything was quiet, except for my breathing, and the breathing of my mermaid friend. I could hear our hearts beating.  The water grew very cold.
I could only feel her hand and the water, and see almost nothing.
We followed the line into an underwater cave. A faint light emanated from the rear, and we followed it into a great cavern. We parted hands being able to see each other.
The source of the light, was Kanaloa, the Hawaiian god of sea, glowing blue-white, a giant squid. Along the floor and ceiling of the cavern was all manner of corals growing, some glowing all alive, from the mana emanating from Ancestor.
We stopped swimming and floated in front of him. He reached out and grabbed us with his two long tentacles. We surrendurred to his grasp.
I was on his right, and she was on his left. He brought us close to his giant eyes. I looked into his eye, and colors spun around his pupil. He spoke to us telepathically:
_Ah.... Atlanteans, surface dwellers, you have returned.  You seek a blessing, do you not? You know you are my children. You find what you seek, but you must seek still. All will be revealed when you are ready. Now, breathe.
_He squirted a cloud of ink, and it moved toward us, as if sentient. We closed our eyes and inhaled it. I felt strong. I opened my eyes, and they were glowing gold. My mermaid friend's eyes were glowing violet.
_Return to the sea for healing. Return to the sea for power, my children. Return to the sea to return to me. I am watching over you, on land, sea, and sky.
_I started to speak.
_Sh. I know your thoughts. This is a dream, yes, and yet, not a dream. You are going to forget. Now is not the time for you to be too amazed. You will recall my love for you, at the proper time. You know. You already understand that I am your ancestor. Now, breathe again.
_Again, ink came out of him, and we inhaled it. I felt a different kind of power.  Our bodies began to faintly glow as if light was coming out of our pores._
You are ambassadors of the sea.  You love the sea as I do, as I love you, and you love me. You have a mission, yet your task is to not do, but be. Be love, my children. Be love, and be free.
_He let us go, and we bowed to him, then swam out of the cavern. We held hands again, and followed the glowing blue line up near the surface until we could see each other.
"Is this a dream?" I asked her telepathically.
"I don't know. I think so, and yet, it feels more like... something else. We've been here before haven't we?"
"Yes, it's all so... familiar. But, somehow, I feel like I am going to forget you, forget everything. I don't want to."
I took her other hand, brought her hands up to my lips, kissing them. She pressed her forehead into my hands, closing her eyes.
She leaned back and looked into my eyes. She placed her right hand on my chest.
"Here."
She lifted her hand, and a small glowing lavender four pointed star was left where her hand was.
"Everything is fading," I said sadly.
"It's okay," she said, and we embraced.. and the dream faded away.excerpted:




> 10/12/09  Non Lucid Dream
> 
> 10/13/09
> 
> *WILD Meeting Kanaloa Underwater*
> 
> 6:34 AM: I decided I wanted to meet Kanaloa, and went into a WILD. I was on the shores of a beach in Hawaii, so I dove into the ocean and swam into the sea, where I found him. He was a pink-purple-orange colored octopus, very stately, floating in the water. I talked to him, I kept looking at him and his beautiful one eye, that was this incredible geometric pattern. And he kept reaching out and scooping me up with his tentacle or arm. At one point he scooped up Waking Nomad as well and told me that it would be good for me to have an ally. So there we were, both floating in free-space underwater each in one of Kanaloa's arms. I asked him for a healing drink and he gave me some of his ink or some secretion- but he said it only works if you follow the path, and I said, what path? And he said you know what I mean. It was so much fun swimming there under the water to see him, and breathing underwater was really fun too! 
> 
> I wound up on land a few times but just use my intention to get back there to talk to him again. At one point on the land I ran into a bunch of hooligans in a car. These guys maybe three or four of themThey had big muscles, and one of them had strange tattoos on his arms. They were hassling me but I told them off. 
> ...

----------


## Raven Knight

> I was in the biodome.  I didn't realize where I was.  I thought it was just a beautiful park.  I was walking down a path through the trees.  Animals were all around me.  I was thinking they seemed surprisingly unafraid of me.  I wished I had a camera on me.  I wanted to take photos of them.  Since I didn't have a camera I decided I would try to pet a particularly brave looking bunny.  I got down on my knees and crawled slowly towards the bunny.  I was trying not to scare it.  I was surprised when the bunny hopped in my direction.  It was not only unafraid, it wanted attention!  The bunny rubbed its face on my knee like a cat would.  I started petting the bunny.  It was so soft and furry.  I scratched it behind the ears.  It was a very affectionate bunny.  I saw movement behind me and I turned around.
> 
> "Raven," a man there said.  I noticed he was dressed like an Assassin but it wasn't Altaïr.  He told me I was dreaming.  I got up and looked at him closer.  I finally recognized him.  It was Nomad.  He asked if I was still looking to track that man down.  The one who was bothering Morrigan.  He said I might want to start with a reality check.  I flew into the sky.  I was dreaming.  I landed in front of Nomad.
> 
> The freak that was bothering Morrigan.  I thought for a bit and then I remembered.  I told him I would try to open a portal.  I focused on using Through the Never.  I focused on finding that creepy man.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I both went through it.
> 
> On the other side we were in a dark place.  I told Nomad this looked like the place.  I looked around to see if there was anyone else there.  We were alone.  Nomad yelled out, "Come out, you PUSSY!"  He was very loud.  I looked around to see if anyone was going to respond.  For just an instant there was a strange man in front of me.  It was just a flash and then he was gone.  Nomad saw that and looked around to see where the man had gone.  The man popped in and out a few other places right around us.  He was laughing menacingly the whole time.  That was getting really annoying.  One of Nomad's dragons appeared.  It was the golden one that uses fire and lightning.  The next time the man appeared it wrapped around him and held on tightly.  I used Battery and hit him with a bolt of lightning.  Nomad ran a sword through his gut.  The man turned into a vapor and reformed not far away.  He looked pissed.  He also looked like he was in pain.  He vanished.
> 
> "That hurt him!" I said, "Do it again!  Do it again!"
> ...







> 18.10.2009The Dream Leech (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I stepped out of the portal on to the Moon.  Raven was talking to Altair. "You ready?"
> "Geared up, good to go."
> She nodded solemnly.  She created a portal, and the three of us stepped through.  
> We were in the bedroom of Morrigan.  She was sleeping with a pained expression on her face, almost angry.  There was a strange creature, almost like a man at the foot of her bed.  He was wearing a black coat with long tails, black dress pants, black shoes.  He had somewhat of a hunchback. He had long pale fingers with disgustingly long nails, hands sickly white and veiny. All his skin was a pale white color, with a disgusting purple undertone.  He had sparse stringy white hair which came down past his ears.  He spoke in a soft hissing gurgly voice.
> "Ah, yes, little one, begin to dream, and give it to me.  Your dreams are so exquisitely delicious. Yes. Mm-GGK!"
> ...




*From Raven Knight's Dreams*
I was in a beautiful place.  I looked around.  It seemed somehow familiar.  I was thinking how lucky I was to have found a place so beautiful.  I walked around and looked at the surroundings.  It was lush and green.  There was a stream flowing through the area.  But wait I live in a desert how could that stream be flowing?  And some of these were tropical plants.  Q appeared with Altaïr.

"Here," Q said, "Wherever you're going, take this with you."

"Take 'this' with me?" I questioned.

"Take Altaïr," Q said, "I don't like the way he's looking at that Templar that you brought back with you."

Note:  All this strangeness made me semi-lucid.

"But isn't that Templar already dead?" I asked.

"Not any more," Q said, "The demon was trying to take his soul.  That is a lot harder to do when the soul is anchored firmly in a body.  So I made a new body and put him in it."  I saw Altaïr give Q a dirty look but he said nothing.  "And I don't like the way Altaïr is looking at him.  I know the Assassins and Templars have a bit of a love-hate thing going on they love to hate each other.  And while you're at it maybe you should play a nice song for Altaïr.  He doesn't have to like Templars, but he seems to be quite obsessed with them!  Even though the one we have here is not a threat!"  Q disappeared.

"So where are you going?" Altaïr asked.

"Uh" I started.  I couldn't think where.  I wasn't lucid enough for that.  I even thought that was my excuse!  I wasn't lucid enough!  But full lucidity still eluded me.

Nomad came over before Altaïr could expect an answer.  He asked if I was ready to go help Morrigan.  I hesitated.  Hadn't we already done that?  Why did I have the feeling of deja-vu?  I wrote the feeling off.  If we had already done it Nomad wouldn't be saying we still had to do it.  I focused on Through the Never and on getting to Morrigan.  We all went through.

On the other side we were in a room.  There was a man at the foot of the bed with a woman sleeping in it.  He was tall and dressed entirely in black with a black top hat on.  He looked sooooo familiar.  He was hissing at the woman in the bed.  "You will eternally" Altaïr moved in close behind the man.  I knew he was bad news.  There was no questioning that.  " belong to GLURK!"  Altaïr had given him a hidden blade to the back.  The man turned his head 180 degrees around to look at Altaïr.  He had a skull for a head!  It hissed, spitting gross stuff on Altaïr.  He grabbed his left hand with his right and pulled the imbedded hidden blade upward, practically slicing the man in two from his waist to his neck.  The man turned to mist.  Nomad summoned fire and I used Damage Inc. to vaporize the mist before it could re-solidify into the man again.  Now I knew who he was.

"I thought I had healed him!" I said, "That shit must've been faking!"

I looked at Altaïr.  There was some dark energy around him.  I used a shortened form of Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack to vaporize the dark energy off of all of us.  It was clear that Morrigan needed healing.  I focused on Voices while Nomad played his didgeridoo.  Golden energy washed a lot of filth out of her.  Nomad seemed to be focusing on something.  An angel appeared.  I figured it was his guardian.  The angel multiplied.  Three angels surrounded Morrigan and seemed to be healing her.

Suddenly I heard a huge CRASH from outside.  I went through the wall to see outside.  There was a really big and ugly thing out there.  It looked somewhere around 30 feet tall!  It looked like a minotaur crossed with Freddy Krueger; in other words it looked like the minotaur had been badly burned all over its disgusting body.  He had a huge sword and shield.

"You again?" Nomad asked.  Had he seen this monster before?  The monster, I was thinking it was a dream demon, attacked Nomad with his sword.  Nomad rolled out of the way.  Altaïr was off and climbed up a house across the street up to the porch roof, onto a narrow window ledge of a second floor window, then onto the roof.  I stood there looking at him a bit.  "He can really do that?" I asked more to myself than to anyone.  The dream demon seemed focused on Nomad.  Altaïr wasn't going to be ignored.  He jumped off of the house and landed on the demon's back sword first.  He held onto the blade and let gravity pull him downward.  Of course the sword cut through the demon's back as Altaïr went down.  The demon was pissed.  It turned to find Altaïr.  I used Battery to hit it with a bolt of lightning.  His horns served as excellent lightning rods!  I added a Damage, Inc. and he was also set on fire.  Nomad added to the flames.

The demon was still obsessed with Nomad.  It attacked him again.  Selene was somehow there.  Where had she come from?  It didn't matter.  She was hitting the demon in the face with light beams.  He got more pissed and roared loudly.  More dream demons materialized.  He was multiplying!  Nomad took out some kind of horn that looked kind of like a giant shell and blew into it.  It made a deafening sound.  The dream demons seemed to have more problems with the deafening noise than we did, however.  They covered their ears and exploded.  The demon was still pissed.  He made a motion and an army of zombies rose out of the ground.  So many of them.  I attacked them with my Witchblade sword.  I quickly used Battery to energize my and everyone else's swords.  I thought I saw light around us.  And I sensed we had gained allies but I didn't stop to look.  I was cutting through zombies.  I removed the head of a zombie to find myself face to face with Altaïr.  We stood back to back and killed any zombie dumb enough to get close and zombies are really stupid!  The zombies fell easily and I turned to see someone attacking the demon itself.  I didn't recognize that person.  The demon turned into disgusting worms.  Everyone was burning the worms so I added Damage, Inc. to throw some more fire at them.

Now we were surrounded by warriors.  I didn't recognize them.  They all took to the sky in a blast of light and went through a portal up there.  I saw some dark auras around Nomad.  I used Full Moonlight to cleanse it away.  Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Note: mrdeano and took a nap at the same time, and decided we were going to try to meet on the moon.  I am not taking out deletions because we both dreamt of each other even though we don't remember it.  Also, there is the obvious synchronicity of the battle in space while I was on my way to meet him.  I also want people to see what it's first like when people begin to intentionally share dreams. This is how it was for Raven and I in the beginning, and became progressively more and more synchronous. 

Also, if you look at Raven and my personal DJ, you will see a lot of dreams about each other that we forget, but they obviously happened because of all our logged shared dreams.





> I had three dreams last night that involved Wakingnomad. However, I am not sure that they was actual shared dreams. For one, I wasn't lucid and they didn't seem different from other dreams.
> I think I got myself so wind up about meeting nomad that I ended up dreaming about him.
> 
> *Wakingnomad the Mexican
> *
> 
> _This is the earliest dream and the one I remember the least about..._
> All I can remember is being stood next to a DC that I thought was Nomad. The ground underneath us was wooded. Maybe it was a dock?
> Well the next thing I remember is that DC starting to sing a Mexican song while dancing. XD
> ...



18.10.2009mr deano? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Thou Infernal Bastards*
As I lied down in bed, I felt the presence of a dream demon hovering above me.  _Really? I am not in the mood today, you bastard._  I prayed to my angel Michael, and I felt him take the same space as me. We leapt forward at the demon flying through my bedroom wall into the living room at the same time, two daggers went into the demon, one its chest, one in its surprised face.  I summoned fire and burned up the green maggots squirming around our feet. Then, i summoned violet flame to burn the ectoplasm off of us. Michael sang a short tune, and healed our little scrapes.
"How do I keep these bastards from coming here all the time?" I asked.
"You need to set up a barrier," said Michael simply. 
"Ah, that makes so much sense." He nodded and smiled. "Care to accompany to the Moon?"
"I was about to suggest that."*
Michael and I were flying through space, occupying the same space, he was hidden in me, or I was hidden in him, both our swords were drawn, pointing toward the Moon.
An archdemon appeared before us wearing a large cape, wielding a whip and a shield.  He was breathing heavily in anticipation.  I pressed the button on my energy belt, forming a force field around us, right before the whip cracked and smacked on the force field. Michael instinctively held up his shield. It was blue with a silver cross on it. He spoke to me telepathically: Teleport.
I teleported behind the demon. Michael was still in the force field. The demon was confused for a second. He cracked his whip at the force field again, but it just bounced off. Michael flew through the force field sword first, stabbing the archdemon in the gut. The archdemon grabbed Michael with one hand and threw him, tumbling through space. Michael unfurled his wings, and stopped.
Michael spoke to me again: the conch.
I summoned the Conch of Pan, and blew it. The archdemon covered his ears, roaring in anger and turned toward me. Blood poured from the wound on his belly.  He threw back his head, and a guttural howl emenated from deep within his throat. I was encircled by demons instantly.
Michael again spoke: Now mist.
I turned into green mist as they launched varying distance attacks at me, which just went through me. The demons almost charged me, and I turned my force field back on, but they were instantly stopped. Each demon was killed by an invisible angel behind it, stabbed in the back with a sword, or its throat slit with a dagger.
I blew the conch again, and beings of white light appeared with us: dream warrirors. One dream warrior launched a grappling hook with a rope glowing golden into the archdemon's face, and flew around him, binding him. Another shot light into his eyes, blinding him. Another dream warrior stabbed him in the navel, and ran up to his chest with a primal scream. Another dream warrior landed on  his throat and stabbed him in the face. Before his green magots got a chance to escape out of the wound, the rope put out a bunch of little claws that stuck in the dream demon's flesh, holding the wound shut, and two dream warriors shot fire out of their hands like flamethrowers burning the corpse.
One of the dream warriors summoned violet flame, burning off the ectoplasm and astral ticks. One of the angels flew among us swooping and singing, and our wounds healed.
"Thank you, my brothers," I said to the angels and dream warriors. The angels nodded, and forming a v, flew back to earth.  The dream warriors became white light, and flew off in all directions.
"Shall we?" said Michael. 
I exhaled with a Phew! and we merged again. I turned on my force field. He said to me quietly, "softer." I tuned it down to make it barely visible. I had not known the button had a dial. I focused on making myself as non-corporeal as possible, and we became barely visible. I created a red mirror portal in front of us, and we landed on the Moon.*

*Mrdeano?*
I stood in front of the Biodome and looked around.
"Mr. deano?" I called. "Deeeeano?" "Deeeeano? Are you there?"
"Aw shucks," I said quietly, kicking up moon dust. "I'll go find him."
I created a red mirror portal, and stepped through. I was in mrdeano's bedroom... or living room? I think he was sleeping on a couch. I shook his dream body.
"Deano, deano, deano, he deano!" I whispered hoarsely. He stretched and yawned. He opened his eyes halfway. "Huh? What?"
"Dude, get up! You're lucid- doh! I mean, you're dreaming!"
"Am I?" He sat up and looked at his hands. "I don't know if I am... my hands look pretty normal."
"Oh, that doesn't matter. Come on." I grabbed his arm, and pulled him through the portal that was still open, and we went through.

We were on the Moon, in front of the Biodome. Deano's energy looked like red crystal. "Hey..." he said softly.  He slowly stepped forward then increased his pace, then he ran into the Biodome.
"I remember this place! That's the Tower! The staircase! It's still there!"
"I think you did that!" I smiled.
"Really? But, how?"
"Your mind, your wish, your will."
"Really? And there's the sign!"
He pointed to glowing yellow graffiti on the bottom of the Tower that said, "Welcome to The Moon!"
"But, hey, I didn't notice all this stuff before! Plants and animals on the Moon?"
He laughed like a little kid, and ran around exploring the Biodome. He smelled a flower, then he picked up a rabbit. "Hey there, little guy. Aren't you scared? No." The rabbit blinked and munched on some grass in its mouth.  He set the rabbit down and it scampered away.
A couple blue and black butterflies flitted near him. He put out his hand and they landed on his finger. There wasn't enough room, so another flew up to his face and landed on his nose. He looked around and forgot about the butterfly on his face. "Wow," he said softly. I burst out laughing. "Huh? What?" He went cross-eyed, and saw the butterfly. "Oh!" Pff! He blew the butterfly off of his nose and laughed.
"This place is beautiful," he said. "And we can all add to the dreamscape, can't we?"
"Yes!" I said, "and it stays here."
"Wow. This place... it's a good place for us to meet, us dreamers."
"Yeah, I meant it to be a beacon of sorts. I just didn't realize so many people were going to be able to come here so soon. I'm excited. We are going to have a dream concert here," I laughed.
"This place... " he looked at me, and smiled a most genuine smile, like a child's, "is magical," he whispered softly.
I felt overwhelmed by emotion. My eyes welled up with tears. "I know." I smiled back.
AWESOME, MAN!!! Next time, join in the battle!!! That's awesome that the picture shows minotaurs fighting magic using humans! That's exactly what it was, except the minotaurs had faces of men, but the demons all had the legs of a bull, and the horns of a bull.  It's crazy that you found that picture.  That battle was so epic, wasn't it?

----------


## mrdeano

> *Mrdeano?*
> I stood in front of the Biodome and looked around.
> "Mr. deano?" I called. "Deeeeano?" "Deeeeano? Are you there?"
> "Aw shucks," I said quietly, kicking up moon dust. "I'll go find him."
> I created a red mirror portal, and stepped through. I was in mrdeano's bedroom... or living room? I think he was sleeping on a couch. I shook his dream body.
> "Deano, deano, deano, he deano!" I whispered hoarsely. He stretched and yawned. He opened his eyes halfway. "Huh? What?"
> "Dude, get up! You're lucid- doh! I mean, you're dreaming!"
> "Am I?" He sat up and looked at his hands. "I don't know if I am... my hands look pretty normal."
> "Oh, that doesn't matter. Come on." I grabbed his arm, and pulled him through the portal that was still open, and we went through.
> ...



That is awesome! aaha
I remember you guys having weapons, and it reminded me of a MMORPG because it look like you guys was preparing for a battle or something.
I wish I didn't wake up =/ otherwise I would of followed you to where you was going.

I would also like to mention that in between my first and second dream, I had a false awakening. The only thing I can remember is someone waking me up, I  originally thought it was my dad.

Hopefully our dreams will align more as time progresses  :smiley:  thank you for letting me into your shared dreams!

----------


## Majinaki

Deano you luckyyyy xD,
Nomad i think the tower deliberatly stopped me from coming this time... ::?: 

as i was lying in bed i almost falling asleep i saw the surface on the moon from farrr away, i saw a large pale blue/VERY faint tinge of green and the surface of it looked kinda ghostly, as i tryed to get closer to the moon a large flash of beige engulfed me and i wokeup the next morning

----------


## Swordz

Hahaha funny dreams  ::D: 

Shared dreams really works?

In my next LD i will try to find someone. Maybe Yoshi, probally it will not work, but well, ah

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Deano you luckyyyy xD,
> Nomad i think the tower deliberatly stopped me from coming this time...
> 
> as i was lying in bed i almost falling asleep i saw the surface on the moon from farrr away, i saw a large pale blue/VERY faint tinge of green and the surface of it looked kinda ghostly, as i tryed to get closer to the moon a large flash of beige engulfed me and i wokeup the next morning



No, the Tower defenses would not attack you.  I don't know what that was, but it was no that.





> Hahaha funny dreams 
> 
> Shared dreams really works?
> 
> In my next LD i will try to find someone. Maybe Yoshi, probally it will not work, but well, ah



No, shared dreams are not real. Just kidding. Yoshi is an excellent person to try it with.

----------


## Swordz

> No, the Tower defenses would not attack you.  I don't know what that was, but it was no that.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, shared dreams are not real. Just kidding.* Yoshi is an excellent person to try it with.



You killed me for a second.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *No, shared dreams are not real.* Just kidding. Yoshi is an excellent person to try it with.



Don't do that!  For a brief instant I thought you'd been possessed by a certain jerk we both know!  ::shock::   :Eek:   :Eek:   ::shock:: 

 :laugh:   :laugh:   :laugh:

----------


## beachgirl

Way cool dream!!! I am blown away - 
(i finally found it)

Remember and forget, Real and not-real, dream and non-dream ... how cool is THAT?

bg~~~

----------


## Robot_Butler

Can we get back on track with this thread?  There was some good discussion going here before the fighting broke out.

----------


## ThirdEyeCrow

Just found this site whilst searching for shared dreaming.
So HI GUYS!  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 
Way cool shared dreams. I've been doing this myself for years yet very few people I know are enlightened enough to be able to connect with.
I would love to connect with likeminded explorers of the Onerian realms.

Merry Be, fellow explorers, I hope I can share in your lunar adventures.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Just found this site whilst searching for shared dreaming.
> So HI GUYS! 
> Way cool shared dreams. I've been doing this myself for years yet very few people I know are enlightened enough to be able to connect with.
> I would love to connect with likeminded explorers of the Onerian realms.
> 
> Merry Be, fellow explorers, I hope I can share in your lunar adventures.



Welcome. You're welcome to share dreams with us.  ::D:  Hope to see you there on the moon!

----------


## ThirdEyeCrow

> Welcome.  And if someone insults you, just try to ignore them.  They won't be taking part in our shared dreams.  The moon tower, at least, is safe!  Hope to see you there!



Thankyou for the advice  ::bowdown:: 

Would you be a kind soul and share with me the key to entering the moon tower. I am sure it is within my powers as for many years I have connected both in the astral, and the oneric realms. 

Blessed be.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Thankyou for the advice 
> 
> Would you be a kind soul and share with me the key to entering the moon tower. I am sure it is within my powers as for many years I have connected both in the astral, and the oneric realms. 
> 
> Blessed be.



Just enter a lucid dream and then open a portal to the tower.  To help you focus on the tower, it is a tall, black tower like was described in Stephen King's Dark Tower series.  At the base of the tower is a biodome.  The biodome is contained within a black wall that has tesla coils on it.  The coils produce a force field to protect the biodome.  The biodome is filled with beautiful plants, streams, a small lake, and a variety of animals and insects.  The tower security system is set to allow in all friendly visitors.  And I almost forgot... I think there is some yellow painted graffiti that says Welcome to the Moon Tower!  So if you come in peace (as I sure you do) it will let you right in!  ::D: 

Or someone can come to get you!

----------


## ThirdEyeCrow

Thankyou Raven  ::D: 

If the universe is kind I shall meet you there.

May I share my dreams here?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Thankyou Raven 
> 
> If the universe is kind I shall meet you there.
> 
> May I share my dreams here?



Actually we each keep our own dream journal and then we post the similar dreams here.  On the dream journal main page just click on 'New Topic' and name your dream journal.  I look forward to reading your dreams.  There is a link to my dream journals in my signature.  ::D:

----------


## ThirdEyeCrow

Ah thankyou would have put my foot in it otherwise  :tongue2: 
I hope we can share dreams soon.

----------


## Tushix

Yea, can you set it too allow me aswell xD
Is the biodome where you guys go to relax in a shared LD or just there for fun?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Yea, can you set it too allow me aswell xD
> Is the biodome where you guys go to relax in a shared LD or just there for fun?



It is a safe place to go and relax or to meet up.  We created it so it would be safe from hostile visitors such as nightstalkers, dream demons, or hostile IB's... or anyone else out there that just seeks to cause trouble.  All friends are welcome.  It is set to allow friendly people in while keeping hostiles out.  This is identified by the negative energy that usually surrounds a hostile visitor.  So maybe I'll see you there!  ::D:

----------


## Tushix

> So maybe I'll see you there!



more like definitely if I can find my way there @[email protected]

----------


## Baron Samedi

> dang, so many people, how am I going to keep track of them all?



That's a good problem to have!




> Wow, nice one guys!  I never thought about the possibility of me having a non-lucid shared dream with one of you guys, guess I'd better start making the time to write my dreams down in the morning.  My recall sure could use the boost anyway



Yeah, lucidity is not a requirement for shared dreams. People can have different levels of lucidity in shared dreams. Lucidity helps, of course.





> this is so amazing. everytime i try n WILD ima picture the moon from now on lol.



Cool, Megan!





> here's an idea: share a dream with an animal! they dream too, right?



That's a kickass idea. I want to share a dream with elephants, dolphins, and ants.





> Way cool dream!!! I am blown away - 
> (i finally found it)
> 
> Remember and forget, Real and not-real, dream and non-dream ... how cool is THAT?
> 
> bg~~~



Yeah. Crazy how I remembered that dream we shared two weeks later.





> Can we get back on track with this thread?  There was some good discussion going here before the fighting broke out.



You are silly, dude.





> Just found this site whilst searching for shared dreaming.
> So HI GUYS! 
> Way cool shared dreams. I've been doing this myself for years yet very few people I know are enlightened enough to be able to connect with.
> I would love to connect with likeminded explorers of the Onerian realms.
> 
> Merry Be, fellow explorers, I hope I can share in your lunar adventures.



I like how you talk like a character out of a fantasy book, man.  looking forward to meeting you.  I opened my third eye in a dream, by meditating in front of a mirror. It blew my mind.

----------


## CarmineEternity

This is amazingly cool. I want in.

----------


## Baron Samedi

19.10.2009Concert on The Moon (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I flew through a red vortex portal about 15 feet in the air, and landed on the Moon.  About a dozen or more people tumbled out of the portal and landed on me.  I stood up, and dusted myself off. I put the hand on the hilt of my sword and looked around. I realized there were no malicious entities about, just other people.
They stood up, and started talking to each other excitedly.  
"Okay, wait... Am I dreaming?"
"Yes! Look at your hands!"
"They look normal."
"Well, look at me."
"Oh, wait, we're on the moon! duh!"
"Right!"
"Is the the tower thingy? Omigod! How did I generate all these dream characters? Why aren't they obeying me."
"Hey, I'm not a dream character, you're a dream character."
"No, I on the forums, I am dreaming. We are both dreaming!"
"Right! Oh wait? What? Really? Really? Look at that flower!"
"This is crazy! This is crazy! This is crazy!"
"I was just here, and now I am back? I made it! I made it! I made it!"

"Who are all your friends?" Raven laughed.
"I... I don't know. I don't think I'd be able to ask all their names. There are so many people here, I'd forget."
One man stepped out from the group with green crystal energy. "Hey, hey, hey! Nate, um, Nomad, it's me! It's MoSh!" he waved.  
"Is it?" I noticed this green human crystal had a scruffy face. "It is you!" I shook his hand, and gave him a hug.  "Welcome to the Moon, man!"
Then, I heard a rumbling, and looked up. A spaceship that looked similar to Raven's Fire Valkyrie flew slowly through my portal which was now somehow huge.  It hovered in front of the portal, then a hatch opened in the bottom, and a male wolf jumped out, his tongue hanging out, and he looked around grinning. He was grey and white.  A huge murder of ravens, about 15 or 20, flew out of the portal, and landed on the wolf. They were calling loudly. The spaceship vanished, and the ravens picked the wolf up, and flew off with him. As they flew away, the wolf turned to me and grinned, almost as if he was winking.
"Holy shit! Do you know who that is? Who those people are?" he said.
"Yes!" I laughed. "Oh my god, dude! That was crazy!"
"What do we do next?" he said. 
"Concert on the Moon!"
"Oh yeah!" he said.
"Hey everybody!" I yelled. "We are going to have a concert on the moon! Follow me!" Some people followed me, some people wandered off.  We walked to the base of the tower. It said, "Welcome to the Moon," in yellow spraypaint. I moved the letters up the tower, and made a stage appear from out of the ground.
MoSh was on stage, with a glittering green guitar. He was wearing a flannel and jeans now. He had a silver necklace on. He lifted up his right arm, and brought it down hard across the strings. WONG! Some people cheered, others laughed. Someone appeared on the stage and said to me, "Hey, can I play drums?" 
"Play whatever you want, man! This is a dream!"
He sat down on a drum stool, and a drum kit appeared in front of him. Drum sticks appeared in his hands. "Sweet!" he said, and began a simple rhythm, listening to the dream drums. I grabbed a microphone, there was feedback for a second. "Hey everyone! Whoever wants to play music, get on stage, and we'll do it! It doesn't matter what we play, because, hey, this is dream!"  Other people appeared on stage, one or two bass guitarists, and about 2 or three more electric guitarists.
MoSh lifted up his arm again, and went, WO-O-NG!!! Then, at the same instant everyone began playing and banging heads.  It sounded so epic, like Vai, Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, Metallica, it was insane.  I summoned a huge black didjeridoo with crazy Aboriginal art all over it.  BWA WA WA WA WA WA!  I could see the soundwaves coming out of my didj. I made stars come out the of the didjeridoo, and float up into the air.  I turned to Mosh to show him what I was doing, and I saw a bunch of pink notes flying out from the strings, and they were doing flips and spins in the air.  Then, rainbow colors poured out of the guitar.  I walked behind the drummer.  I made the soundwaves visible. The drummer opened his eyes, and looked down at the sound waves. "Cool!" he said. He made his soundwaves visible also.  I returned to my position to the left of the stage. I stomped and pumped my fist like a savage beast in time to the rhythm.  I turned into a lava minotaur.  I had skin like black lava rock, and cracks formed on my skin, glowing orange underneath.  Steam rose from my skin.  I stomped my foot in time to the bass drum, and it sounded like thunder.  People cheered.  They were pumping their fists in the air, and banging their heads. I grew to the size of about twelve feet, and opened my eyes, glowing yellow.  I heard someone laugh, "Woohoo! Look, Satan is here!" and pointed at me.  I looked at them, smiling as I played, and I flipped them off.

The song ended. Everyone cheered. I turned back into my normal self. Everyone on stage clapped each other on the back. We laughed at how ridiculous everything was. We joined the crowd in front of the stage.

Raven appeared in front of the crowd. "What should we do next?"
"To the Planet of the Dream Warriors!" I said pointing my finger into the sky. "Okay!" she said.
We summoned our spaceships, and stairways came down. Raven's Fire Valkyrie, and my mercury almond ship, Future's Hope.  Half of the people climbed in each.  I sat down in the captain's chair, a sliver curved piece coming up from the deck. A toungue of sliver rose up in front of me. A screen appeared and a face: Raven's. She was hitting buttons and switches. Her spaceship's computer was talking to her. "Hey, captain," she said, "good to go?"
"Punch it!" I said.
"Roger!" Her screen winked out, and she took off at hyperspace.  I zipped through space after her, and did a bunch of crazy manuevers. MoSh came over, and put his hand on my shoulder.  "This rocks!"

We landed on the planet of the Dream Warriors, and stepped out. The archivist was there, waiting for us. He seemed amused. "Shit, where's Morrigan?" said Mosh.
"Dammit!" I slapped my head. "Hey, I am going to go grab Morrigan," I shouted to Raven. 
"Do it!" she said.
I teleported to Morrigan's room.  That same bastard in the long black coat was there.  Instantly a small blade was in his skull, and went down to the small of his back.  He turned into a bunch of green maggots. I used orange fire to burn up all the maggots, then violet flame to get the ectoplasm off. I turned to the person that stabbed him. It was Selene.
"I hate him, and all his kind," she said darkly.  Morrigan had a pained expression on her face. 
"Should I wake her up?" I asked Selene.
"Yeah... I think so, do it."
I gently shook her shoulder. "Morrigan? Morrigan, dear?" She opened her eyes and looked up at me. "Huh? Who? That's not my name."
"I know, but it's the only name I know you as. You are dreaming. It's Nomad."
"Am I dreaming?" She looked at her hands. "Nomad?"
"Oh, I am dreaming!" She sat on the edge of her bed. "Raven?" she asked Selene. "No, I'm Selene," she laughed. 
I opened a portal. "Let's go!"
"Wait, I have to grab my son," she said.
"Oh, he'll be f-"
"Go ahead," Selene smiled, putting her hand on my arm.  Morrigan came back with a boy draped over her shoulder. He was sleeping.  We stepped through the portal.  

We were in my spaceship. MoSh was there. I was sitting in the captain's chair.  The screen popped up. "Fire Valkyrie to Future's Hope. We are en route back to the Moon. Is Morrigan with you?"
"Mission accomplished."
"I have Allison with me."
"Rock on, see you on the Moon!"
We landed on the Moon. Everyone got out.
"Now what do we do?" asked Raven.
"Food?" I asked. 
We stood in a circle, and I summoned sundaes floating in front of everyone. They tooked them and ate them, laughing.
"Edible stars?" I made tiny stars appear above people's heads, and they grabbed them and ate them.
The ravens flew into the Biodome, and the wolf from before appeared out of nowhere.  I turned into a wolf and walked to the other wolf. We turned in a circle, like a yin yang symbol. Then, the other wolf pawed my face and licked me, and I pawed him back.  We stopped and sat in front of each other, looking into each others' eyes.  He eyes were a vivid gold.  Then, his fur became slightly lighter, and his eyes became a pale blue.  He turned into a man, and so did I, standing up.  He was wearing jeans, boots, no t-shirt, with long straight brown hair in a ponytail.  He was wearing a dreamcatcher around his neck.
"Do you know who I am?" he asked.
"Of, course, Nagual," I said. We shook hands, and he leaned into me.
"Sh, do not speak of that so loudly, brother," he whispered.  
I looked at him and nodded my head.  The raven-people turned back into ravens, and the wolf-man back into a wolf. The ravens picked the man up and flew away.  He turned and looked at me, his toungue hanging out, grinning at me, and I felt like he winked.




> I was on the moon.  I felt a brief moment of apprehension.  Nothing happened.  I looked around on the moon.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  What was I expecting to happen?  I was completely alone on the moon.  I wanted to get to the tower.  Even though I wasn't lucid I remembered that there was a tower sanctuary on the moon.  Once I got there it would be safe.  I looked around and I spotted the tower.  I headed towards it.  I heard something behind me.  I turned to look.  A portal opened in mid air.  A man came flying out and landed neatly on his feet.  It would have looked like a well-planned entry if it wasn't for the people following him  One by one they crashed into the man, knocking him down into the soft dust on the moon's surface.  The man looked like he might attack those people but he then seemed to think better of it.  He moved his hand from his sword.  The people who had landed on him all got to their feet and started talking about dreaming.  They were also talking about dream characters.  One of them came over to me and looked at me.  He said I was pretty awesome for a dream character.  I said I wasn't a dream character.  He asked if I was dreaming then.  I figured I would test that out.  I tried to fly and I succeeded.  I landed back in front of the man I had been talking to.
> 
> "I guess I am," I said as I became lucid.
> 
> "Me, too," he said.
> 
> "I'm sorry," I said, "I'm Raven.  Who are you?"
> 
> Before he could answer I saw something else in the sky.  A portal opened.  A Fire Valkyrie came through and hovered near the tower.  I heard someone say something about a concert.  I headed towards the tower.  Everyone was going there.  There were an awful lot of people on the moon.  I got closer to the tower.  I watched the hovering Fire Valkyrie.  The cockpit opened.  A werewolf jumped out.  I hadn't been expecting that.  The werewolf played a brief guitar riff before flying off into the sky.  Someone else came from the Fire Valkyrie.  It was Basara.  He had a jet pack on.  He flew over the people gathering at the tower playing his guitar.  He was having a blast.  The Fire Valkyrie disappeared.  There were quite a few people on the stage now.  They were playing all sorts of instruments.  Drums, guitars, an oversized didgeridoo  A didgeridoo?  Was that Nomad?  I saw a demon on stage rocking out.  That seemed pretty cool.  Demons that rock.  The concert continued for a bit longer.  I had slipped to semi-lucidity
> ...







> Let me start off by saying that I had an altercation with a creepy man claiming to be a cop yesterday.  This dream is a direct result of that and some other stresses.
> 
> I knew I had to go down to the apartment office.  I not only had to turn in some of my rent, but I also had to tell them about the creepy man claming to be a cop.  I was at the office, which looked more like a school cafeteria when I spotted one of the bosses from my work, Ill call him G.  Katie, Karen, and Jen were with me.  I noticed a very long line to go talk to Jan (the financial manager) and I really didnt want to wait, so we sat down.  The line just kept getting longer and I watched as people with checks were dropping off their rent.  Eventually, after a long conversation with Karen, I stood up to be in line.  When I finally got to Jans office she wasnt there.
> 
> I was upset, but G told me to calm down.  He said he could take care of anything I needed to.  He picked up a black binder and I told him I needed to make an official complaint.  I knew that the forms were in the binder.  I told G I wanted a form and he said he couldnt give me one.  I was very upset and demanded one.  He still wouldnt give me one.  I took my rent check and stormed out just as Jan was coming back in.
> 
> I wanted to be somewhere else.  I quickly found myself in the Jetta with my dad, Jen, and my friend Amanda.  I was trying to tell my dad the creepy man story, but I kept getting interrupted.  Amanda started to bitch about something and I turned around and told her to shut up.  At this point I realized my dad was driving.  Amanda got mad at me telling her to shut up so started to say that Jen had been pregnant about 7 times when I shot her a dirty look.  She shut up.  We were going down Golf Links and had just passed a sight that used to be part of the old college.  It was worn out and faded.  At this Amanda said that Katie and Karen were losers.  She said, and you think Im not doing anything with my life, look at them.  Then she added that she was getting married.  I just brushed it off.  We turned down Swan, but it suddenly changed and we were driving down Old Spanish Trail near Harrison. I kept trying to tell my dad about the creepy man, but I was still being interrupted.  I was getting really mad when Lacey jolted me awake by one of her barks.







> Dream 1:
> 
>  I was walking in a border town between the US and canada. I think Nomad was there.
> 
>  Dream 2: I was walking up to my house and i heard a cat meowing. I opened my door to let it in. It was a large grey cat with big eyes. I knew it was a real cat when it stared at me but the dream faded fast. After it faded the cats face appeared again. "ill remember you" I said to it.
> 
>  Dream 3: I was outside somewhere and i was being harassed by a policewoman. She said she needed to check me and my partner. so we were instructed to lay down. The police woman only inspected our shoes.
> 
>  Dream 4: I was in a cafeteria of somekind. The woman at the counter said i needed to draw something to get my food. I sat down at a table and a woman sat down with me to help me learn how to draw.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is amazingly cool. I want in.



Ominus Dominus. You are in.

----------


## insight

Hello people, this is my first post in this SD area and I'm just saying i'm getting more focused on meeting you guys up soon.

 ::D: , I'm excited

----------


## Majinaki

once again, either something stopped me, or i went into a deep sleep  ::?: 

Semi::I was on my wasy flying to the moon, when i realised i was WAAAYYY to close to it, i hit the ground, extremly hard, nomad and selene rushed over to me and helped me to my feet by acting as cruches for me, they carried me into the door of the biodome where i got to see it for my first time, once i was inside, everything felt like it'd be okay...

dreaming::Nomad turned around and hustled off, intentionally leaving me in Selene's care, she cruched me into the tower where she told me to just relax and try to open my eyes, when i did, i found myself "standing" upright in some kind of healing tube with an orange visor over my eyes, i saw Selene standing on the otherside of the tube looking at me while casually hitting buttons with her other hand without paying attention(although i knew she was), she told me to just sit still and wait, and that i'd be better soon. i then awoke in my bed sweatting, i tryed to get back to sleep but it only resulted with me waking up in the morning..

----------


## Swordz

What is the GMT on the country you guys live? I'm pretty sure i will not be able to find you guys because i will be slepping when you will be lunching.

----------


## Majinaki

as once said by Nomad himself, "Time is not Linear, Our perspective of it is."
so the time zone shouldnt matter if anyone is to share a dream.

here's a little example:
guy1 has a shared dream about the beach  (unknowingly[very rare but it happend to me])
guy1 posts' his dream
guy2 on DV reads about it.
guy2 then goes to bed and has a dream about seeing guy1 running along the beach 
guy2 wakes up and posts on DV about how he saw guy1 running on the beach (even tho guy1 would be at work right now)

a little hard to read but the basis should be there lawl

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hello people, this is my first post in this SD area and I'm just saying i'm getting more focused on meeting you guys up soon.
> 
> , I'm excited



Me too!!!





> once again, either something stopped me, or i went into a deep sleep 
> 
> Semi::I was on my wasy flying to the moon, when i realised i was WAAAYYY to close to it, i hit the ground, extremly hard, nomad and selene rushed over to me and helped me to my feet by acting as cruches for me, they carried me into the door of the biodome where i got to see it for my first time, once i was inside, everything felt like it'd be okay...
> 
> dreaming::Nomad turned around and hustled off, intentionally leaving me in Selene's care, she cruched me into the tower where she told me to just relax and try to open my eyes, when i did, i found myself "standing" upright in some kind of healing tube with an orange visor over my eyes, i saw Selene standing on the otherside of the tube looking at me while casually hitting buttons with her other hand without paying attention(although i knew she was), she told me to just sit still and wait, and that i'd be better soon. i then awoke in my bed sweatting, i tryed to get back to sleep but it only resulted with me waking up in the morning..



Whoah. You got attacked on the way to the Moon. You are in the sick bay.  I don't remember this, but I can tell that's what happened. Read the dream battle tutorial, especially stuff by The Cusp and Dovanelle.




> as once said by Nomad himself, "Time is not Linear, Our perspective of it is."
> so the time zone shouldnt matter if anyone is to share a dream.
> 
> here's a little example:
> guy1 has a shared dream about the beach  (unknowingly[very rare but it happend to me])
> guy1 posts' his dream
> guy2 on DV reads about it.
> guy2 then goes to bed and has a dream about seeing guy1 running along the beach 
> guy2 wakes up and posts on DV about how he saw guy1 running on the beach (even tho guy1 would be at work right now)
> ...



It's a basic idea of quantum physics, so please don't attribute that to me, though I appreciate you responding.  ::D:

----------


## Megan21

> as once said by Nomad himself, "Time is not Linear, Our perspective of it is."
> so the time zone shouldnt matter if anyone is to share a dream.
> 
> here's a little example:
> guy1 has a shared dream about the beach  (unknowingly[very rare but it happend to me])
> guy1 posts' his dream
> guy2 on DV reads about it.
> guy2 then goes to bed and has a dream about seeing guy1 running along the beach 
> guy2 wakes up and posts on DV about how he saw guy1 running on the beach (even tho guy1 would be at work right now)
> ...



lol i just assumed this when i first started reading this the other day. cus i was like, how can everyone have the same time zone? 

i shared this dream with a friend once, but there was no possible way we were asleep at the same time, cus i go to bed when shes getting up for school. but sure enough i saw her chasing someone in my dream, and that same night she dreamed she was being chased by her boyfriend. and in both dreams we were in our neighborhood, in the same spot. the only difference was who was chasing who. i think almost every time i dream of her its her, its just she doesn't remember her dreams too often =/

----------


## Baron Samedi

> lol i just assumed this when i first started reading this the other day. cus i was like, how can everyone have the same time zone? 
> 
> i shared this dream with a friend once, but there was no possible way we were asleep at the same time, cus i go to bed when shes getting up for school. but sure enough i saw her chasing someone in my dream, and that same night she dreamed she was being chased by her boyfriend. and in both dreams we were in our neighborhood, in the same spot. the only difference was who was chasing who. i think almost every time i dream of her its her, its just she doesn't remember her dreams too often =/



That's really funny. Stuff like that happens a lot in shared dreams.

----------


## Royalpeach

:Eek:  I ignore this thread for a week and you guys make two new pages for me to read?!? Jeez! Be back in 2 hours...  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> as once said by Nomad himself, "Time is not Linear, Our perspective of it is."
> so the time zone shouldnt matter if anyone is to share a dream.
> 
> here's a little example:
> guy1 has a shared dream about the beach  (unknowingly[very rare but it happend to me])
> guy1 posts' his dream
> guy2 on DV reads about it.
> guy2 then goes to bed and has a dream about seeing guy1 running along the beach 
> guy2 wakes up and posts on DV about how he saw guy1 running on the beach (even tho guy1 would be at work right now)
> ...



I think time zone will definately have an effect if one of the dreamers believes it will.  The dreamer's beliefs greatly influence their ability to do shared dreaming.  If you strongly disbelieve, you may block it.  If you are open minded or believe it will work easier.  ::D:

----------


## mrdeano

Tomorrow I get the day off college, this is the perfect chance for me to become lucid and find Nomad.
I always have trouble teleporting to places, particularly the moon. Do you have any advice on how to find someone?

----------


## Royalpeach

> I always have trouble teleporting to places, particularly the moon. Do you have any advice on how to find someone?



Though I've never tried it, it seems to go with my energy-based-magic nature; If I were you, I'd try to lock on to Nomad's essence, spirit, etc. and then envision yourself being pulled to him, like a magnet. I believe that the best way to find someone in a dream (and sometimes in waking life, as well) is to know them rather well. Just think about him for a moment, what he's like, and then focus in. All you have to do then is worry about getting there.

Happy dreaming!  ::D:

----------


## Megan21

> I think time zone will definately have an effect if one of the dreamers believes it will.  The dreamer's beliefs greatly influence their ability to do shared dreaming.  If you strongly disbelieve, you may block it.  If you are open minded or believe it will work easier.



i think people should just keep in mind, the dream world is a totally different world, the factor of time doesn't even exists, so if time doesn't exists in the world, then so long as you were there, i can find you, no matter when you went there, your still there, and i can find you. just forget time. it simple but complicated.
YOU referring to no one in particular btw lol

=3

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> i think people should just keep in mind, the dream world is a totally different world, the factor of time doesn't even exists, so if time doesn't exists in the world, then so long as you were there, i can find you, no matter when you went there, your still there, and i can find you. just forget time. it simple but complicated.
> YOU referring to no one in particular btw lol
> 
> =3



Ahh no.

What makes you say the factor of time doesn't even exist? Of course it does. If you want to be with the actual person exercising free-will and who is sentient you have to be really together. If you are with the person while that person is awake, it's obvious that you are not with that conscious sentient individual, but a mathematical model of that person, which is basically a model, and not a conscious being. You won't be able to tell the difference though. All this is given that the data is external, and not internally generated, if it is internally generated you are not querying the database which have the mathematical model, and the person you are interacting with is not accurate.

Time does indeed exist in the NPMR (Non-physical matter reality), though it can clock at a different interval. Meaning while 1 DELTA t (time increment) in this PMR (physical matter reality) has incremented one time, the Delta t in NPMR would have incremented many times. So relative to us the next higher causal level would be running at speeds many many times faster than here. See it as loops within loops within loops. They each have their own clock with a given pace. Time is quantized, it is discrete, it is not continuous. 

For each second about (not accurate) 10^44 DELTA t has incremented, the number is relatively close to the Planck Time.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> Though I've never tried it, it seems to go with my energy-based-magic nature; If I were you, I'd try to lock on to Nomad's essence, spirit, etc. and then envision yourself being pulled to him, like a magnet. I believe that the best way to find someone in a dream (and sometimes in waking life, as well) is to know them rather well. Just think about him for a moment, what he's like, and then focus in. All you have to do then is worry about getting there.
> 
> Happy dreaming!



This is a great way to teleport to someone.  I know I just have to think of them briefly and I am poofed (what I call teleported) there.  Try different ways to get there.  What ever comes naturally to you is what you should stick with.

----------


## Megan21

> Ahh no.
> 
> What makes you say the factor of time doesn't even exist? Of course it does. If you want to be with the actual person exercising free-will and who is sentient you have to be really together. If you are with the person while that person is awake, it's obvious that you are not with that conscious sentient individual, but a mathematical model of that person, which is basically a model, and not a conscious being. You won't be able to tell the difference though. All this is given that the data is external, and not internally generated, if it is internally generated you are not querying the database which have the mathematical model, and the person you are interacting with is not accurate.
> 
> Time does indeed exist in the NPMR (Non-physical matter reality), though it can clock at a different interval. Meaning while 1 DELTA t (time increment) in this PMR (physical matter reality) has incremented one time, the Delta t in NPMR would have incremented many times. So relative to us the next higher causal level would be running at speeds many many times faster than here. See it as loops within loops within loops. They each have their own clock with a given pace. Time is quantized, it is discrete, it is not continuous. 
> 
> For each second about (not accurate) 10^44 DELTA t has incremented, the number is relatively close to the Planck Time.




well if thats the case then our time here still wouldn't matter, i mean it does, but its much more easier to just say don't worry about time here, cause if you go to bed at different times people still seem to meet each other. i dont mean to sound like im doubting you lol if it sounds that way. i was just making everything simple. now you complicated it again lol


I mean take for instance, iv noticed a lot, how when someone gets separated from each other, one seems to go on this short little journey, and the other just finds them in like 2 seconds. and there shared dream continues. its like there separated time doesn't match up, but yet when there together it does.
idk the laws of time can't make sens of that. so thus, i say our laws of time don't matter in the dream world. i guess lol idk anymore

----------


## Raven Knight

My view of shared dreaming involves each dreamer going to a single point in space/time, say the moon tower at 3:30 a.m.  If both dreamers believe time is relative, the travel to the different time occurrs just as easily as the travel to the different world.  If one dreamer has problems grasping the idea of time being relative, however, that person would have difficulty moving through time so the meeting would work better if the times align.

*My view of relative time:*
------------------------Moon Tower
-------------------------3:30 a.m.
--------_______________/-------\_________________
-------/----------------------------------------------\
Dreamer 1-------------------------------------------Dreamer 2
2:30 a.m.-------------------------------------------5:30 a.m.

If anyone else has a different view, I'd be glad to hear that, too.
Uh... Specialis Sapientia, at risk of looking really stupid, I'm afraid your explanation lost me...  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Megan21

> My view of shared dreaming involves each dreamer going to a single point in space/time, say the moon tower at 3:30 a.m.  If both dreamers believe time is relative, the travel to the different time occurrs just as easily as the travel to the different world.  If one dreamer has problems grasping the idea of time being relative, however, that person would have difficulty moving through time so the meeting would work better if the times align.
> 
> *My view of relative time:*
> ------------------------Moon Tower
> -------------------------3:30 a.m.
> --------_______________/-------\_________________
> -------/----------------------------------------------\
> Dreamer 1-------------------------------------------Dreamer 2
> 2:30 a.m.-------------------------------------------5:30 a.m.
> ...



lol i think he lost me to. i think he's saying something like, every 1sec here is like .000000000001secs there and thats how we meet up. but like i said how could you make sens of the fact that people in shared dreams, when separated from each other, have a different time span of being separated while split up. like one will stay separated for like 10min and the other for 2. but yet they still meet up and share a dream at the same time. and there still probably even sleeping at different times. time just doesn't match up in dream world, or matter.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Hehe, I knew it wouldn't be easy to understand. I will explain more tomorrow  :smiley: 
Goodnight!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hehe, I knew it wouldn't be easy to understand. I will explain more tomorrow 
> Goodnight!



I appreciate your point of view. However, this is a dream journal and not a debate thread.  

This journal is for posting my dreams, Raven Knight's dreams, and everyone else's dreams who share dreams with us, and for commenting on the dreams. This not a thread_ about_ shared dreaming. This_ is_ shared dreams. Please refrain from posting your arguments here.  Feel free to start debates about shared dreaming in the Beyond Dreaming forum.

Please everyone, if you have a question for us on sharing dreams, start a new thread in another forum, or you can PM any one of the people who have shared dreams with us, or myself and Raven. The reason I say that is I don't want my dream journal thread full of posts of arguing.  If you want to argue about it, go to Beyond Dreaming, if you don't want to argue, join Deep Dreaming Team.   This is a dream journal thread, for posting dream journal entries, and commenting on the entries, just like everyone else's dream journal. Please respect our dream journal.

Thank you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.10.2009YOU ARE ALL DREAMING : pt 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


People cheered and laughed.  "Hey, you guys, um, we have to go, but we'll be back. Uh, have fun, and remember to do your reality checks."

"Let's go," Raven whispered.  She grabbed my arm, and teleported me to behind the crowd.  Basara was waiting for us there. She opened a portal. I turned toward the crowd. Someone was telling Selene she was a dream character. She pushed the man over and laughed. He looked shocked. We went through the portal.

*The Infernal Thing*

We were in the bedroom of Morrigan. The thing was there.
"Let's try it," said Raven.  I nodded.  Basara, Raven, and I played healing music. The thing disappeared. We kept playing. A pained expression was on her face.  Grass grew out of the floor, and lifted her dream body up a by a few inches. A relaxed expressiona appeared on her face. Little black astral ticks scurried off of her. Little frogs leapt up and ate them.
"Do you think he'll be back," Raven asked. "Yeah. But, he's not here. I really don't know what to do."

missing time

I was on the Moon, I went back to Morrigan through a portal. The thing was back.  Selene stabbed him in the back, and he turned to her, looked angry, but then got frightened and disappeared.

missing time

I was on the Moon again. I saw Raven, Basara, and Selene. "Dammit that thing is still there. We have to go back!" They nodded. Raven created a swirling black and white mirror portal. We stepped through. We were back in Morrigan's room. It didn't hear us. Selene put her hand on the hilt of her dagger. Raven stayed her hand. She had a golden rope glowing that was hanging from her waist. She slipped it over the the the thing. It wailed in anger, and fell on its side.

"Who are you?" she demanded. "What is you want?" It rolled around in the grass and wailed. Raven kicked it. "Answer me!" she shouted. It turned into green mist, and flew away.

"Dammit!" I said.

We walked back into Morrigan's room.  Raven shook her dream body. "Hey, sweetie, wake up."
"Huh," said Morrigan. She sat up on the edge of her bed.
"You are dreaming," Raven said, smiling at her.
"I don't feel good," said Morrigan holding her stomach. "I feel sick."
Basara picked her up, like a child, and she fell back to sleep. Raven opened another portal.

*Morrigan in the Cave of the Frost Giant*
We went to the Glen of Healing. I played my didjeridoo. The grass grew thick, and Basara laid her down in it.  Raven began singing and golden energy flowed into Morrigan.  Basara played guitar, and little black astral ticks ran off her. Little rodents appeared and hunted down the ticks in the grass and ate them.

The god of Winter appeared.  He blew herbs out of his hands, and it went into Morrigan's wounds from the bugs. He blew again and a horizontal vortex came out of his mouth, it spun around her, and lifted her off the grass toward him. He plucked her out of the air, and carried her off like she was a little child.

We were in the Cave of the Frost Giant, the king of the North, again. Morrigan was sleeping in the back of the cave on a bed of hay. The Frost Giant stirred stew in a pot.  Joseph squatted down, and looked at her. He looked up at the Frost Giant, concerned. "Is she going to be okay?" 
"She has been attacked by darkness, a consuming darkness child.  Now, sh.  Go to the entrance of the cave, and practice your dream skills." Joseph smiled at us, walked to the entrance of the cave, spread his arms, and turned into an eagle.  He turned his head back, and smiled at me, then took off into the sky, calling.

Morrigan mumbled something, and opened her eyes. She saw some weapons and shields hanging on the wall. "Give me that shit," she pointed weakly at a sword.

"Rest now, Dream Warrior," said the Frost Giant, and stroked her hair.  Suddenly she was lying on an animal skin, and there was a soft white blanket on her. 
She pulled it up to her shoulder, and mumbled something about, "I have to make sure he's okay." 





> I was in a cave, sitting in dust. Close by me, was my friend James who I could not see, but feel.
> Around us were a few others, but what held my attention were the being looking down (they were standing while the rest of us sat) into my face.There were a few more of these most light body beings...I was in awe, a complete captive audience, in a daze.
> 
> Flash forward, I am looking at text on my laptop of what I was experiencing in the cave IN detail.
> 
> Back in the cave, back to my laptop. I was shifting Gates of Dream pretty fast.
> 
> I woke to a touch, disorientated. (James woke also at the same time in another State) I thought it was my son who awoke me, but now I realize I was woken up purposely BY another.James said he woke to a loud phone that faded from form as he awoke.
> 
> ...





missing time

*Finding Beachgirl*
I told Raven that I wanted to see if I could bring beachgirl to the moon.  She said it was a cool idea. I made a portal to beachgirl. I was in her dream. She was in a meadow of wildflowers, crouched down looking at a lovely black and bright blue butterfly.  She was speaking to the butterfly softly.

"Hi, beachgirl," I said. She turned and stood up, smiling at me. "Why did you call me that? We're not at the beach. Who are you?" she asked. 
"You know who I am. Listen: You are dreaming."
"Oh, of course! I knew that. But, I kinda forgot. Oops!" she laughed.
"Hey, you're Nomad!" she said, playfully pushing me. "You are not a dream character."
"Right!" I said. "Let's go to the Moon."
I created a portal. She looked at it doubtfully. "I don't know if I trust that thing," she said. 
"Oh, c'mon!" I said.
I grabbed her arm and went through.  We were standing around a crowd of people.  They didn't seem to notice us, but Selene ran over to me. She stopped and looked at beachgirl suspiciously.  
"This is beachgirl, Selene," I said. I put my hand into the small of beachgirl's back when I said it. Selene shot me a dirty look.
"This place is so amazing," beachgirl said looking around. She looked at Selene. "Oh, you must be Selene." Beachgirl gave Selene a seashell. Selene looked at it, then took it and smiled looking down at it, then at beachgirl.
"A gift from earth, for the goddess of the Moon," said beachgirl. Selene nodded and gave her a hug.





> *10/20/09*
> 
> *WILD: All over the Place:* 
> 
> 7:11 AM: first I started out with a very long time doing SP. Rushes, glowing, all that great stuff! I made it my mind to exit my body, which I did. I wanted to be sure that I didn't go back so I started flying out of the room. I wasn't sure if I was in an OBE or an LD, so I just started taking off, and began flying. I was in New York City and this time I was lower down, and I was flying right through buildings. Universities, train stations, libraries, department stores. I could see people milling around, the clothing they were wearing, and I even had to dodge the light fixtures. It was lots of fun, and I was traveling in a pretty good speed.
> 
> Then I decided to visit Waking Nomad. I had to fly to Hawaii. I started playing with his magic ball, the translucent one the size of a basketball. The one I had used to fly around with the other day. I put my hand inside it, thinking it was empty inside, rather like a large soap bubble. Maybe there was a world inside it, like the city, but no, it was a gel like substance. I held it close to me and it glowed and I glowed and we started flying again.
> 
> We decided to make a trip to the moon, after all. We teleported up there. I saw Selene, and I think I even saw Raven. I was feeling rather shy for some reason. So I went back to Earth, back to the ball, which felt more familiar to me, nice and warm.
> ...





*Toltec Visions in the Sky with MoSh*
MoSh stepped out from the crowd. "Omigod, Nomad! Here we are again! It's working! It's really working!"
"Yes!" I said.
"Come," he told me. "Let's step out of the Biodome for a second. It's noisy in here. So many people!"
We were outside of the Biodome on the Moon.

"I feel like we need to be here... to stand right here," said MoSh. He looked like he was in a trance. He was staring at the stars.  The scene changed, and we were in a desert, black dead trees dotted the landscape. The earth was cracked, and there were dunes in the distance. It was night. A constellation of a wolf ran across the sky.  His toungue was hanging out. He looked at us, and winked.
"There he is, Nagual," MoSh whispered to me.
Then, I saw ripple in the sky, and night changed to day. Fluffly clouds blew across the sky.  The clouds formed into the head of a wolf, with glowing golden eyes, and it's tongue hanging out.  It seemed amused.
I saw a ripple in the sky again, and a pack of coyotes chased a rabbit across the desert, yipping and howling.  Day changed to night, and we were on a mountaintop in a temperate climate.  It was a full moon in the sky.  I heard a pack of wolves howling. A wolf face appeared in the moon. It seemed like it was about to laugh.
"How is the moon there...?" I whispered.
Then, we were in a snowy forest.  An arctic wolf chased an arctic rabbit through the snow. The wolf stopped and looked at us.  Other wolves stood up from hiding in the snow.  I changed into a grey wolf. MoSh turned into a timber wolf.  We walked around sniffing each other.
"We know who we are," we said in unison telepathically.
Then, the world got sucked into something, like a paper getting sucked into a vaccuum cleaner.

The desert scene was before us again. There was the constellation of a wolf face in the sky. The desert faded, but the wolf face remained, the slowly faded. The left eye remained, winked at us, and disappeared.

"Whoah," said Mosh.
"Whoah is right," I said.





> Dream 1: I was in a very bizarre and hard to describe dream. I was watching a dream scene. In front of me was some trees and a flat land. Everything was the color of autumn. Waking Nomad was there with me. Tho i could not see him. I felt we were both frozen and ahving our attention fixed on the scene. I then Sensed that lonewolf Was just beyond the bubble of the dream. He was trying to show us something. But i can barely describe it at all. All i can say Is that lonewolf was behind the dream, and he would reach into the dream with his hands and alter the dream scene. His hands would pull the dream scene away like two hands opening a curtain. But each time he did this the scene changed only slightly. The color would alter slightly or the dream would become clearer and more stable. 
> 
>  It was also like he was turning pages in a book of the dream. each time he flipped a page the same thing would happen. I did mention his hands. but i did not see hands. I only sensed that they were hands... Very hard to describe.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> I appreciate your point of view. However, this is a dream journal and not a debate thread.



Ah yes, I was just responding to Megan21. I forgot the thread was a journal.

 :poof:

----------


## ThirdEyeCrow

I think I did it, 

I was on the moon, and there was this giant tower.
Near the tower was this shadowy figure that kept morphing, like a cloud of bees or something.

Then it started raining flowers, or butterflies or something.

I could feel others there, but was unable to locate them.

This ring any bells with anyone?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I think I did it, 
> 
> I was on the moon, and there was this giant tower.
> Near the tower was this shadowy figure that kept morphing, like a cloud of bees or something.
> 
> Then it started raining flowers, or butterflies or something.
> 
> I could feel others there, but was unable to locate them.
> 
> This ring any bells with anyone?



I had a fragment of a dream involving a concert outside the biodome with a lot of light effects to include visible soundwaves... the song Silent Lucidity by Queensrÿche was playing...

----------


## Royalpeach

~Removed as per request~
Sorry, Nomad! I've got an uncanny need to be right.  ::D:

----------


## beachgirl

This is for ThirdEyeCrow:
from my dream journal, 10/19/09
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...t=84642&page=2

_Then we decided we would go to the river - there was a beautiful waterfall so we sat under it. At first we decided we wanted to watch the flowers fall, so instead of a waterfall, we watched a “flower fall”. All these beautifully colored flowers were just falling all around, floating down around us. That was really amazing! It was also coming through at the same time the waterfall was pouring down. Flowers in and around the water._


beachgirl~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think I did it, 
> 
> I was on the moon, and there was this giant tower.
> Near the tower was this shadowy figure that kept morphing, like a cloud of bees or something.
> 
> Then it started raining flowers, or butterflies or something.
> 
> I could feel others there, but was unable to locate them.
> 
> This ring any bells with anyone?




Awesome! Please log this dream in your DJ, dear. That is amazing that you got there on your first attempt!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was in a forest.  I looked around.  It was peaceful.  I walked around a bit.  I saw a man sitting on the ground by a tree.  He seemed to be gazing off into space.  I wondered who it was.  I didn't recognize him.  I walked over towards him.  A hand on my shoulder stopped me.  I turned around to see Altaïr standing behind me.  He told me not to get too close to the man.  I asked why not.  Altaïr said because he is one of those Templar shits.  Just because Q didn't dress him as one didn't change that fact.  I looked back at the man.  He hadn't moved a bit.  Was he meditating?  I found it hard to picture a Templar meditating peacefully.  I told Altaïr I can take care of myself.  I went closer to the man.  He was gazing off into space.  I got directly in front of him.  He seemed to be looking right through me.  He had a blank look on his face.  His breathing was the only sign that he was alive.  His breathing and an occasional blink.  I moved my hand in front of his face.  No response.  I touched him on the shoulder.  No response.  I moved his head to make him look me in the eyes.  He was still looking straight through me and no response.  Altaïr had come closer.  I asked what was wrong with the man.  He said it was a Templar, who cares what is wrong with him.  I gave Altaïr a dirty look.  
> 
> Q appeared in a flash of white light.  He was looking at Altaïr.  He asked Altaïr what he had said about leaving the Templar alone.  Altaïr said the idiot didn't even know he was there.  I asked Q what was wrong with the Templar.  Q specifically used the name Malkus.  He placed emphasis on the name while looking at Altaïr.  He said Malkus had been unresponsive for a while now.  Q said Malkus had been having nightmares about being taken by that demon and had seemed paranoid that we were going to turn him over to the demon.  He said after a while of having nightmares every time he slept and seeming unable to believe we weren't going to turn him over to the demon he had gone completely unresponsive.  Q said he also thought it was time for Altaïr to listen to a nice song.  I looked up at Altaïr.  Q said not here.  He said he didn't want to have Malkus happen to snap out of his trance only to see Altaïr standing over him.  Altaïr said he could make sure that rotten Templar never snapped out of his trance.  Q gave Altaïr a dirty look and said to take care of our business on the moon.
> 
> Note:  In spite of the fact I was talking to both Q and Altaïr about a Templar I somehow managed to avoid becoming lucid.  I was accepting all of this as being completely normal.
> 
> Q snapped his fingers.  There was a flash of light around me.  But I didn't end up on the moon.  Instead of being on the moon I was in some kind of futuristic city that looked quite rundown.  I did a double take.  Q had said something about the moon and where was Altaïr?  How was I supposed to play a song for Altaïr if he wasn't here?  I walked down the street a bit.  I spotted a figure in the street.  I recognized him quickly.  Damion!  But hadn't I already seen Damion in a previous dream?  A previous dream?  That would make this a dream.  I was dreaming!  I tried to fly and found I could do it.  I finally became lucid.
> 
> Damion was talking to me now.  I told him to put a sock in it.  I told him he was the last person I wanted to see every night.  He said there was no way I would get rid of him that easily.  And the fact I thought I could just went to show what a fool I"  BANG!  Thud.  A gunshot came from somewhere off to the left.  I couldn't see any shooter.  But the shot was dead on.  I couldn't see where the bullet entered Damion's head but I could sure see where it exited.  It exited in a blast of tissue.  And Damion collapsed.  I couldn't contain myself.  I started laughing.  I hadn't had to do anything!  Just bang, and he's dead!  I looked back at the buildings where a sniper could have been concealed.  I waved in thanks.  Any enemy of Damion was probably a friend of mine.  Now I wanted to get back to Altaïr.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding Altaïr.  A portal opened and I used it.
> ...







> I focused on going to a forest, which I do when I want to go to the moon.  For some reason I can't just get to the moon and this puzzles me, oh well.
> 
> I was in a grassy area.  My body was stiff and I realized that I really had to pee.  I looked around.  There was no bathroom in sight (and I really wasn't expecting one), but there was a village to the 'north' of me.  I paused to gather my thoughts for a second.
> 
> NOTE: This is what I do sometimes when I want a dream update.  Sometimes this works and I get to know what my dream self was doing and sometimes this doesn't work.
> 
> I looked at the gun on the ground in front of me.  I smiled at the 50 cal rifle that was there.  I knew then that I had waited to long for this shot to mess it up by going to the bathroom.  I looked at my partner, he seemed to be half asleep.  I looked through my scope for the target.  In the center of the enemy camp was a large wooden post.  Tied to that post was Carter.  Wait!  I looked away and then back again.  Yep, Carter was there.  This made me realized I was dreaming.
> 
> NOTE:  I didn't have much control over the dream so I only became semi-lucid.
> ...



I think we know who the sniper was.  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

21.10.2009Gawn is Faithful (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I wondered if there was a safer way to travel to the moon.

*The Wormhole*
I got in my spaceship above my house, and warped to the moon. I stepped out. I was a brown minotaur. Raven ran up to me. There was a crowd of dreamers talking in the Biodome. Basara strode up. "Are you ready?" asked Raven. I nooded.Raven created a black and white swirling portal, like a rip in the fabric of time and space, with a mirror-like surface. Between the black and white tendrils of red, blue, green, purple, and other colors would shoot out from the center. "Hey, I'm coming, too!" waved Selene. Raven looked at her and smiled. Selene stood next to me. The four of faced the portal. I put my arm on Selene's waist. The portal sucked us through.  
We were going through a wormhole.  A real wormhole. _Holy shit. This is a real fucking wormhole. We always go through wormholes, literally._ It was blowing my mind. _The wormhole became silvery, and rippled like water._ 
"How do you like this wormhole?" said Raven, reclining on nothing, one arm propping her head up.
I started bodysurfing on waves of space-time through the wormhole. The waves felt like ripples of gravity under by body.  Selene was flying like a coming book hero. She had on white gloves. She was glowing white, and had a tail, like a comet. Basara was playing a lime green guitar with no strings. It looked like a plastic toy, or a piece of candy. His skin was dark purple. He had little yellow fangs, and a face like a cross between a lion an a man. He had yellow curly hair, bright yellow. It looked like plastic. He looked like a cartoon. He was singing and smiling. It was tripping me out. He had on a vinyl red jacket with white threading matching boots, and pants. He was wearing a wide black belt with a huge belt buckle with an electronic marquee on it. The multicolored LED scrolled: LOVE, then flashed. 

He was singing, but it sounded like a Japanese woman singing in English with a pretty voice and strong Japanese accent:
Rahb, Rahb is da bes ting!
Rhab, Rhab is da bes ting!
Rhab, Rhab is a blessing!
Rhab, Rhab is a blessing!

Green concentric circles were emanating out of him.  I can't explain the emotion: I wanted to laugh my ass off, but at the same time it was so beautiful I wanted to cry. All I could do was stare at him.  It was blowing my mind. 

*In Morrigan's Room*
We landed in Morrigan's room, and the portal went : woop behind us. Now Basara was wearing an Elvis impersonator costume with a belly and sparkly sunglasses in a white suit. He was playing a Spanish guitar softly crooning:
Love, Love is the best thing!
Love, Love is the best thing!
Love, Love is a blessing!
Love, Love is a blessing!
Morrigan smiled and laid on her side. The creature gasped and turned around.  Selene was glowing brightly, something like lightning crackled around her, but it was smooth and swirly. She had the face of a brown cat like mammal, like half woman, half cat. She had brown fur, and a pink nose.
The dark thing turned scowled at us.
Raven took off her hood. She looked like a Jaguar woman, with dark orange sking and black spots. Her aura looked like green flame. She had a white staff in her right hand. "Why don't you leave this girl alone?" and her voice sounded like the voice of a thousand panthers roaring voices rippling in a wormhole.
I took off my hood. I was a hyena-man. My aura was red, then yellow, then golden. "Hey creature," and my voice sounded like a thousand hyena snarling in the darkness, "leave this kid alone!" I changed into Pan, I had curly brown hair, and small pointed horns. I had the face of a man, and goat legs. I looked like a cartoon. I blasted the conch of Pan, and my face turned like the devil's.
Raven put her arms at her sides, something like a wormhole appeared around her belly. No, she was sending out rippled in the fabric of space time. She looked 2D when I saw her, and so did everything around her. She looked like high-res cutout style animation that was rippling.

Basara looked like the purple lion man again, with a very narrow face. He was singing:
Summon! Summon, the angels!
They're coming! The angels are coming!
The creature put his hand on the bed. Green and white energy poured upwards out of Basara, went over the head of the creature, and down into Morrigan. She began to glow. The creature watched the energy and snarled at us. Raven was a jaguar woman again, wearing a robe that was green and black, and looking at it, it was looking into a starry sky of green stars. She slammed her staff on the ground with a roar, and green energy rippled from her staff, forming a circle outward about a hundred feet, which spun, forming a sphere. "You will not escape, creature!" 
Tendrils of white and grey energy grew out of Selene's stomach toward the creature, and grabbed it. Selene raised it into the air, and walked out to the yard. Now she was a light grey panther. She looked like a cartoon. The creature did not. Selene had a grey and white aura with threads of grey and white swirling in it. Every shade of grey. It was beautiful.

*The Angels Arrive*
Four angels alighted in the room. 
They had on pants like the fish of scales. Each a different color: blue, red, yellow, green. They were wearing snorkeling fins. They were wearing plastic fish fins strapped to their heads. They had giant sunglasses, and clown noses on. They were sucking on giant pacifiers. They had white suspenders on and no shirts. They were very muscular.  They formed a 2D square that was white (well imagine a cube with no top or bottom) whith red and black red and vertical lines that reminded me of a shirt. Though they had pacifiers in their mouths they were somehow singing:
Gawn is faithful!
Gawn is faithful!

It sounded like "gone" but I felt Gawn was a name.  Then, they changed to angels with platinum blond hair, playing Spanish guitars, wearing mermaid suits, and big bird wings. They looked like Ken dolls. I started laughing my ass off. I was a very dark orange jaguar man with huge dark brown spots, and a green aura.

Selene slammed the creature on the ground outside over and over again. She was growling at it with the voice of a roaring jaguars she was shouting, "You shall not return! You shall not return!"

*The Dream Warrior Allies*
I stood up, and blasted the Conch of Pan again. I had a boyish Faun face which changed to a devil face. Dream Warriors appeared, bolts of white, landing around on the ground. They each had different weapons: staves, swords, scimitars, katanas. One with a morning star was riding a white horse with red flaming eyes. All the dream warriors were dressed in pure white, though their armor was differerent. Some was European, some was Japanese, some had no armor, but were dressed like ninjas. One man was not white. He had on white pants, kungfu shoes that kept changing color. He had a long moustache, black, and a goattee. I thought he was Chinese. He had on a coolie hat, and was wielding a staff from which hung a four inch chain, and a blade in the shape of a half circle. He smacked his mouth like he just woke up. His facial hair turned white, and he looked kind of like a hairless house cat. He spun the blade, then spun the staff all around him. He stopped spinning the staff, and the the blade kept spinning. Her cracked his neck, and put his head in a big circle. On the top of the hat was a black and white smiley face.

I knew the man was related to me somehow. When I looked at his face again, he looked like a stern Japanese shogun in his 40's. He leapt on a white horse, then it turned black like ash, which came running from behind. He leapt straight up in the air, and right back down. He was wearing Japanese dark green samurai armor. He had no flesh. There were eyeballs, orange -yellow eyeballs with bright red blood vessels, with purple irises, and bright yellow pupils. He had floating teeth. His body was made of purple flame. He made a sound like the scream of a banshee and the roar of an army.

*Gawn vs. God*
Demons alighted around us. They were surprised for a second. The Dream Warrior Master appeared, in the appearance of a great devil with yellow horns, red skin, and yellow eyes, appeared, wielding a black and yellow Egyptian rod of iron, like the pharoahs have, with leather straps.

There was an archdemon, with a cape, and the face of a bull-man. He was wielding a yellow and green staff with a black ball at the the end.

"Hello, God," said the Dream Warrior Master sarcastically. 
"Greetings brother, now bow to me!" said the archdemon.
"I haven't knelt to you for three hundred thousand years, brother."
"Ah, but it seems like yesterday."
"I am the god of this world," said the archdemon, "and you are Gawn!" and he pointed at Gawn. Gawn roared and charged at the archdemon, and the archdemon roared and charged at Gawn, and they smashed together and lighting came out.  They were throwing each other over the landscape. The archdemon turned into a mountain, as Gawn charged him. Gawn changed his body from lightning to water, and slammed into the mountain, eroding it. The archdemon reformed, and charged Gawn, and they tumbled off in the distance. 
The dream warriors and demons stood there and watched. 

Selene's eyes turned into portals, and so did her mouth. Swirling black and white mirror portals. She sucked the creature into three different dimensions.  

The archdemon and Gawn tumbled back into the circle, grappling and growling. Now they looked like a red panther man, bright red, and a black panther man. Then they changed back into their original form. Selene morphed into a big winged full length oval mirror with a frame but no stand. Her face was at the top, and she had tiny black eyes, pink blush, a tiny pointed nose, an a bun in her hair, and was totally grey of varying shades.
Gawn grabbed the archdemon by his ankles, spun him around like a hammer throw, and tossed him into the Selene portal. Selene returned to normal form, and her head changed shape in the back like a cone, and something popped out like fly. Selene looked like a grinning cartoon cat in a kimono. Her head returned to normal. The fly was the archdemon. He had a big belly, and was talking shit, but it was hard to make out what he said. His voice sounded like a buzzing be. Gawn's rod of iron changed into a horse tail on a stick. He started dancing softshoe and singing, "Shoo fly don't bother me! Shoo fly, don't bother me."
The demons changed their appearance. They had bows in their hair and boyshorts on. They were wearing high heels, sparkly lipstick, and sparkly eye shadow, and fake eyelashes. They were all red, blue, and green. One of them had a giant lollipop. They shook their hips, and waved at the dream warriors.  I started laughing. I realized they were trying to appear as hot women, but was an EPIK PHAIL LOL.
The dream warriors rushed at the demons, and the demons changed back into original form, roared, rushed back. Gawn stood where he was, threw his head back and roared, but it sounded like the foghorn of a ship and the roar of a lion. Golden waves flowed out from him, and all the dream warriors had flaming auras. Selene and I flew up in the air. I was wielding the Moonstaff. She and I blasted the demons in the eyes to blind them as the fought the dream warrior.
Raven was shooting fire out of her hands like a flamethrower.
Basara was strumming an ukululele cha-lank-a-lank style.
"Oh we're goin' to the hukilau,
Where the laulau is the kaukau at the hukilau..."
He was floating on a small grey disk.
Selene floated up and formed a large net with her energy, and it lurched out from her like a hand, and closed around the demons.
"We throw out nets, out into the sea!"
Selene, lifted up the net of demons.
"And all the ama'ama come a-swimmin' to me!"
Gawn created a portal with his eyes, that moved up to his forehead, and his eyes were no longer visible. He sneezed, and the portal flew off of his forehead and formed in the sky. It was a huge vertical swirling portal, black and white, with a mirror surface, and lightning coming out.
"Oh we're going, to the the hukilau!"
Selene spun them around, then tossed them into the portal. The growled at us, and banged on the inside of the white hard net encasing them.
"The huki huki huki huki lau!"
Basara went, chalank-a-lank! Then, he cocked his hip to the side and grinned. He was wearing a green plastic grass skirt, and a coconut bra.
I started laughing.

*Gawn and the Lord of Music*
Gawn walked to Basara, and they changed into two black and dark red cats. Gawn was a lion, and Basara was a jaguar. "Well met, brother," Gawn said to Basara, "lord of music." They licked each others faces, and pawed at each others' heads. Gawn turned and grinned at me. 

*Cameo by Lonewolf*
A wolf with yellow eyes appeared out of thin air, and landed on the head of Gawn, who squinted angrily with one eye and scowled at the wolf. "Oh you!" he waved his arms as if waving away a fly. The wolf winked at me, giggled, and disappeared. I laughed.

*The Devil's Joke*
Gawn grinned at me. He leaned toward me. He said, "Hey, you wanna hear a joke."
Okay. "The devil is going to tell me a joke!" I thought excitedly.
Gawn suddenly had on a yellow bowtie, and purple suspenders, and was wearing fake goat pants, and fake cloven hooves. He was a man in bodypaint makeup. He whispered in my ear like this, wsh whsh whs, and didn't say anything, but he kept chuckling. "What? what? what?" I couldn't hear. Gawn stood up. He looked like a cartoon devil, with the same colors I just described, then he burst out laughing. 
Then, he started nodding at me, and grinning widely, "Get it? Get it? Get it?"
"No, you didn't even say anything!"
"Nomad doesn't get it because he's stupid!" he taunted.
"What?" I asked confusedly.
Selene and Basara started laughing, and all the dream warriors. Raven said, "Hey that's not very nice!" pointing a shepherd's staff at Gawn. I started laughing, "No it's okay." 
"Hey, you are a dummyhead!" I said.

I battle Gawn
Suddenly Gawn turned serious, and changed his size to a skyscaper. He was enreathed in multicolored flame. Smoke poured from his nostrils, and red fire came from his eyes. He had the face of a boar. He had the rod of iron in his left hand, and a shield on his right. He was walking on a field of lava, and a great yellow forest fire roared in th background. "*You don't talk like that to ME!"* he roared.
I crossed my arms, and raspberried at him like a little kid. He tried not to laugh. He picked me up by my robe. I was licking a giant lollipop. 
"Hey!" I whined, and threw the lollipop at him, and it stuck on his face. Selene started laughing. He took it off, and pretended he didn't notice. "Put me down!" I whined. 
He started smacking me with his great paw. I said, "Doesn't hurt, doesn't hurt, doesn't hurt!"
He roared at me.
I went, "Nyah!"
Everyone started laughing. He blew fire at me. I tried to blow fire, but it got stuck in my throat, then it turned into black smoke, and came out my nose and ears. I hiccuped and a small fireball came out and went poof! "Excuse me!" I said. (I did it on purpose.)
"You are learning child!"
"You are learning child!" I mocked.
He set me down and wagged his finger at me.
"You don't talk like that to me!"
You don't talk like that to me!" I mocked, and turned into a seven year old boy. Gawn smiled at me, and walked away. Then, he suddenly turned and charged at me, turning into a 12-year-old boy with his fist cocked. He pushed me down into a mud puddle. I rolled around in the puddle and smiled. He changed into a hot young girl, and said, "Oh my God, you are disgusting!"  I changed into a pig, and charged at him, knocking him on to my muddy back.  He grabbed my fur and screamed, "Oh my God! Oh my God! Help me God! Help me Lord Jesus! I turned into a woman, then got attacked by a pig!"  He changed the scene to a pigsty in the South, and there was cheesy bluegrass playing.  I started laughing so hard that I stopped, and he tumbled off of me. He changed into  a matador with black bull face and bowed, he looked like a cartoon now. DC's threw flowers at him and cheered. I changed into a bull. I couldn't stop laughing. I made flowers grown around me, and started smelling them, and grinning like a silly child. Selene pointed and started laughing at me.

*Smack!*
The devil had a fly buzzing around him. He smacked it with both hands. It changed back into the archdemon, but he was knocked out. Gawn created a portal, by a zipper, then, he grabbed the archdemon by a collar around it's neck, and dragged it by one hand. He smiled at us, and went through, taking the archdemon with him.
Raven created a portal.
"Hey, let's fly back to the moon!" I said. "Okay!" Raven smiled. We flew into the sky, then, light formed around us like comets, and we blasted to the moon.

*Silent Lucidity on the Moon*
There were a bunch of people milling around in the Biodome. Raven flew to the stage, and grabbed a microphone. "Hey all dreamers! She shouted, "you are all dreaming." She put her hands out at her sided, and changed into high-res 2D again, and ripples of music came out of her. I played guitar and sang "Silent Lucidity," by Queensryche. Basara got on a drum kit. Selene played a blue bass guitar.
I made copies of myself and stood next to the people. I put my hands on their shoulders, and looked into their eyes.
"I'll be next to you..." I sang.
Raven made copies of herself, and stood on the other side and put her hands on their shoulders. She smiled at them.
we both sang,
"in Silent Lucidity."
The song ended, then we were all staring at each other in silence. Raven and I slid our copies away and back into us. Rainbow colors came out of Basara like fireworks, and Selene had moonbeams coming out of her.
Selene grabbed a microhpone and said, "Hey everyone! My name is Selene, and you are all dreaming!"

We changed into a gaudy 80's punk band, with lots of hairspray, make-up an spikes. Raven and Selene had guitars and I had a bass. I had a yellow mohawk, blue at the base, big yellow sunglasses a denim vest with no shirt, a lip piercing in my lower lip, a pointed goattee, jeans, and converses. I had spikes on my wrists.
Selene screamed into the mike, "*YOU ARE ALL DREAMING! YOU ARE ALL DREAMING! YOU ARE ALL DREAMING, NOW!"*

*Epilogue*
Then we stopped playing. It was one of those 5 second punk songs.
Raven grabbed the mike. "We are going to wake up now, but you guys can stay here! This is Our Biodome! Si casa mu casa!"
Some people cheered, other people stood there and blinked.
"Well, if that doesn't make people lucid, I don't know what will!" I said. 
"I don't believe I said, 'si casa mu casa' about a dreamscape we created. Did I say that right?"
"I don't know," I laughed. "Even now, people are making this place grow and change with their thoughts.  It's not ours any more, and that's the way I want it." Raven nodded in agreement.
Raven stood next to Basara. She looked up at him, and he put his arm around her. Selene stoop on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek. We all faded away at the same time.





> I was in a forest.  I looked around.  I was taking a walk through the trees.  I was thinking what a beautiful place it was.  I would have to keep this place in mind for future walks.  I tried to think of how I had gotten there.  I couldn't remember how I had gotten there.  I cursed my bad memory.  I was thinking I would just remember the way as I left.  But I couldn't remember where the exit was.  I realized I wasn't there alone.  There was a man there.  I went over towards him.  Maybe he knew where the exit was.  I walked over to him.  I didn't recognize him.  He wasn't paying any attention to me.  I got close to him.
> 
> "Excuse me," I said in an attempt to politely get his attention.  He turned towards me and had a blank look on his face.  He seemed to be looking at me intently.
> 
> "Do I know you?" he asked, "You look familiar…"
> 
> "Raven," I gave him my name, "Raven Knight.  What I wanted was to know if…"
> 
> "That's it!" he said excitedly, "Raven!  We're dreaming!  Do a reality check!  It's me, MoSh!"
> ...







> 10/20/09 Tuesday
> 
> Note:  This isn't a complete dream.  It is just a fragment of a dream that came back to me.
> I was on a stage near the moon tower.  There were colorful lights everywhere.  Basara was there with me.  I saw there were other musicians on the stage with me.  I think one of them might have been Nomad and one might have been MoSh.  I couldn't be sure of that, it was just a feeling I had.  There was a crowd of people standing around the stage watching us.  I was focusing on and singing the song Silent Lucidity by Queensrÿche.  I was using the song in the hope that some of the people watching us were actual dreamers and the song would get them thinking about lucid dreaming.  Once they were thinking about lucid dreaming they would be more likely to do a reality check and become lucid.  The song played loudly across the crowd.  The song finished and I noticed a lot of people in the crowd were talking amongst themselves.  I don't remember anything after that…







> I think I did it, 
> 
> I was on the moon, and there was this giant tower.
> Near the tower was this shadowy figure that kept morphing, like a cloud of bees or something.
> 
> Then it started raining flowers, or butterflies or something.
> 
> I could feel others there, but was unable to locate them.
> 
> This ring any bells with anyone?



The shadowy figure was me probably. I morph a lot. It could have been Raven Knight. We both multiplied, so that could account for the swarm of bees. The raining flowers could have been the rainbows coming out of Basara, or it could be beachgirl was doing it without realizing it.

I am excited that you were able to do this so easily, ThirdEyeCrow.  Cool! I am looking forward to sharing more dreams with you!!!


Note: *Gawn* is the Dream Warrior Master whom I perceive as The Devil, and Raven perceives as Yoda.

----------


## Mzzkc

Nomad. Tell Selene to stop bringing in the crazies. =P

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nomad. Tell Selene to stop bringing in the crazies. =P



I am not sure who you mean by crazies.  The angels that looked silly? The dream demons' in drag? That was pretty insane, wasn't it?

I haven't seen Selene summon anyone or anything.  Raven and I summoned the angels and dream warriors. The dream demons came because of the angel's energy.

----------


## Man of Shred

You should log our fight as a shared dream man. you me and morrigan remember a fight.

----------


## Mzzkc

> I am not sure who you mean by crazies.  The angels that looked silly? The dream demons' in drag? That was pretty insane, wasn't it?
> 
> I haven't seen Selene summon anyone or anything.  Raven and I summoned the angels and dream warriors. The dream demons came because of the angel's energy.



I'm referring to the latest person who has come to this site claiming Selene gave them a note with the URL on it. He is appropriately named "insane."  ^.^

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm referring to the latest person who has come to this site claiming Selene gave them a note with the URL on it. He is appropriately named "insane."  ^.^



Haha. He is awesome. All dreamers with good intent are welcome.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Note: from hereon out, I will also include all visits to the Tower in the shared dream journal.  





> On the 21. of October 2009.
> 
> *IRL:*
> During a busride I got bored and got the idea to try reverse blinking to have a *WILD* (which I have/had never done before). After some reverse blinking I got to a trancelike state and had some HI. Then I started to focus on some of the things I would actually like to see (I remembered thoughts about Shared Dreaming on the Moon - I decided to try it)
> 
> Attachment 1297
> 
> *LD 2 = WILD - Moon Tower and a yellow Monster!*
> I decided to use a portal to get on the moon - so I made a circular movement with my hand to represent the portal and there it was - I walked into it and found myself on the Moon, in front of the Tower. I saw some moon craters and hovered towards the Tower when I noticed a big *monster* (actually it was more yellowish in my dream). I felt its evil intentions so I thought of fighting - I have a strong will so I knew he can't harm me. I minimized it, erased it, used some worm feelings and some other secret techniques. The Monster gave its best and fought hard, but finally lost its powers and minimized.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My dream place,My home
> (a good time to take the time out and post this)
> 
> For a long time, maybe forever, I have gone in Dream to another world.
> It has pink sky and while fairly similar to Terra, it is not.Plants that may have been "here" a millennium or two ago, still grow there.
> Energy is a palatable thing, like anything solid seeming solid on this world.
> 
> I have a home, my real home, is there.
> Although many homes and buildings are there, it is an abandoned place...for the most part.
> ...







> Dream 5: I am walking on a street in the daytime when a man comes up to me and started pushing me. He is taunting me a bit and we get into a fist fight. He blocks all my moves really fast and he is starting to aggravate me. I grab a bo staff seemingly out of nowhere and begin hitting him with it from the side. My stick just bounces off him and he just grins and taunts me some more.
> 
>  I change tactics and thrust him hard with the end of the staff. This makes him bounce back. I can tell it has a greater effect So i keep thrusting him with the end. He grabs his chest abit. but he is not in pain. But still I am keeping him from harming me. One of my thrusts catches him in the face. A piece of his skin flies off and i can see there is another skinned face under the current one he is wearing.



21.10.2009Roaring at MoSh (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

frag

"Where the hell is MoSh," I wondered on the Moon.  I was a jaguar-man, dark orange, with huge dark brown spots. I was wearing a white robe, and wielding a staff. I had a green flaming aura, like Northern lights in outer space. I changed to a grey jaguar with bright blue spots, then green spots.  "Huh, huh!" I grinned. "Now, I am going to fuck with him," I said with the voice of a thousand jagaurs roaring on a full moon like thunder.

I created a black and white vortex spiral mirror portal, with a frame that was Selene. She was a grey snake, crawling over herself, and was the frame. She grinned at me, and I grinned back. Purple and black spirals shot out from the center. I went through. It felt like a bubble of pain. I bodysurfed the waves of gravity in the wormhole, a grey cartoon panther. I looked like a CG cartoon cat.  It was ridiculous. I started laughing my ass off.

I landed on a street somewhere in fucking Canada. There was a typical boring ass Canadian forest next to a boring ass Canadian road. Damn, it was fucking cold.  Canada. _MoSh that Canuck fucker,_ I said telepathically to anyone in range. _I am now going to fuck with you,"_ I whispered telepathically.  I could smell him. He smelled liked spiced sausage and cigarettes.  I leapt out of the forest, an orange jaguar, with dark brown spots.  I had a green aura.  "Hey, Mo-o-shy! Moshy..boy!"

MoSh was walking down the street with some chick. They were an intense conversation. At first he looked like a green crystal, and she looked like a pink crystal, then their clothes changed, and their appearance.  Mosh became a scruffy dude with glasses, jeans, sweater, and a vest. He had on red gloves. Then, he suddenly looked like a crappy Hanna-Barbara cartoon.  Then, he looked like stop animation craft puffballs. I was tripping out.

I couldn't tell what the girl looked like because I kept seeing Morrigan's avatar in front of her face.  The painting was smiling at me, and lightning was coming out. This image kept floating in front of the woman's face. Then, the sidewalke they were walking on changed to a rainbow road, and the woman changed to a pink crystal and Mosh changed to a green crystal.  All the scene changed to rainbow, mostly yellow, and swirled around.
I started to trip out. "Fuck this crazy portal shit!" I said. I shook my head and roared. Then, I pounced down in front of MoSh and the woman I assumed to be Morrigan.

"Hey, MoSh! Why don't you ever fight? Let's dream battle!" I smiled. I changed into a snake with tiger stripes and green eyes. I flicked my green tongue. "MoSh, this is a dream. I am going to make you remember this, goddamit. Huh, huh, huh." I laughed like thunder, drooled, and wiped my mouth, changing into a tiger with a bathrobe on. "This is my kimono gi thingy!" I said. "This means I am a kung fu tiger, bitch!" I did sticky hands at his face.

Mosh just looked at me and blinked. Morrigan got scared of me.  
"Ha ha!" I laughed. "I know you're witch, witch, now show me your power!" I changed into a winged snake, and then a jaguar, dark orange, with large brown spots on all fours, wearing a light grey robe, and a green aura like a mirror on the stars, I roared at her.

She glared at me, and her aura changed to a bright red, 2D and mirror stars. Flames came out of her eyes.
"I'm just a big pussycat!" I said, and I changed to a black panther with yellow eyes, and I rolled on my back.  Morrigan's flames wavered for a second then, resumed.
I inhaled, and exhaled orange and purple flame at them like a flamethrower. Nothing happened. MoSh looked confused. He looked like a stop motion character may of play-doh and craft balls. It was insane.  A little smoke came out of his play-doh hair.
"Don't you know you're dreaming?" I changed into Charizard, and exhaled a fireball, and then I dribbled it around like a basketball. I passed it to MoSh. "Think fast!" I said. He hit it away like he was annoyed. "Damn you!" I roared. I pounced on him, and we tumbled. I stood on his torso and I licked his face. He put his hands up in front of his face and went yellch! "Have you ever seen a talking kitty?" I asked.
"Well, yes, once, in a dream. Oh, does that mean... I'm dreaming?" he asked.
"Well, what do you think?" I changed into a giant canary, and slapped his face with my wing. I made the background behind me a 2D cartoon sky, a square.  "Oh, shit!" he said, and did a nose pinch RC. "Duh!" he said. I let him stand up. He looked at his hands. "They look normal. They always do."
He looked up at me. "You're Nomad from the forums. Nate."
"Nomad, right, I said, or you can call me Nate."
Then, I felt a blast of energy against my cat body. I got knocked off my pounce position on Mosh. I guess Morrigan thought I was going to eat his face. I looked at her and licked my paw.  "Why do you have to be so mean, witchy lady?"
"I am not a witch! Quit calling me that!" She shot a blast of red swirling energy at me, knocking me back. She had on a black dress, a black boa, black gloves, red sparkly lipstick, and red shoes. Her appearance changed to a woman with dark skin, high cheekbones, dark purple lips, black eyes, and dark grey skin.  "I am a dreamwalker, bitch!" she roared at me, then her appearance changed to something like Medusa, but with bronze and orange snakes, "so fuck you!" She changed to a gryphon, and everything went 2D. I was a heiroglyph, an Egyptian leopard god. Morrigan was a woman in a white dress with dark brown skin. She was carrying a jar of water. 
"Thank you for the gift of the wine," I said in obnoxiously horribe English accent.
"This isn't wine, this is water! I mean this is a weapon... or it's supposed to be? What the hell?"
"Thank you for the sacrifice of wine, to I, the Lepoard God, my servant. You may set your sacrifice of there."
Morrigan got confused. "Uh, okay." She set the jar down, and I made a temple appear around us. I changed into a statue and grinned. Everything was 3D again. "You have appeased the Jaguar God." 
"Don't you mean Leopoard God?" 
"Yes, that is what I said!" I laughed.
"This water is still water," she said. "You're a big fraud!"
"Hey, watch this." I waved a wand over the water, and changed it purple. I summoned a cup and gave it to her. She took a scoop. She drank it, and thought about it. "Hey, this is really good- grape juice. It is really good, but it's grape juice!"
"Well, at least I tried!" I shrugged.
"You're not a god! You're Nomad from the forums, aren't you?"
"Nope," I said.
"Are you fucking with me?" she wagged her finger at me, and she looked like a cartoon Barbie doll wearing red boots, a red miniskirt, a sweater and a vest. She had on sparkly red sunglasses, and he skirt and boots were all the same sparkly red. She had sparkly red hair that changed to blue. She was wearing a pastel nurse's cap, with a pastel lime green cross on it. Then, he skin changed to blue, and she had on green lipstick, shewas just green and purple, as if she was under blacklight. There was orange and yellow swirls spinning behind her. 
"No!" I chuckled. I shook my head and pounded the ground with my paw.  The dream still had that swirly thing in the background, but I charged at her, with every bound, the dream would have more of a 3D setting. I heard some strange chanting, like "nana ga ey, naga na aum. nana nana, nana ga ey, nana ga aum." On a hill were three Tibetan monks chanting, and they looked like cartoons. 
Everything was so insane I slipped into semi-lucidity. The background changed to a swirling black and white portal. _NA NA NA NA!_ The monks were throat singing. I heard the voice of children in the music. I rolled around on on the ground that was not there. I put my paws over my ears. I was a light grey jaguar with huge dark grey spots.  _NA NA GA EY!_ I stopped rolling around. I focused on Morrigan. She was charging up her energy to attack me. I bounded to her. _NAGA NA AUM!_  I pounced at her. She flinched for a second, then she held he ground. I made head grow giant and slow, a purple giant cartoon kitten. She looked at my mouth.  I made my mouth full of teeth. I opened my mouth wide to eat her _NAGA NA EY!_ She covered her head with her arms._ NAGA NA AUM!_ I closed my mouth upon her, changing transparent. She stopped cowering and said, "Fuck this, this is a dream!" _NAGA NA EY NAGA NA AUM!_ She blasted her energy up at my mouth, and I flew up into the sky.  All around me was 2D black and white swirl. I was a cartoon cat wearing a bathrobe that changed colors.
"Pow, right in the kisser!" I said "good one!"
I saw MoSh appear suddenly next to Morrigan. I changed into Nomad form, then multiplied myself wielding hooked staves, which were green and white, or blue and white, the, Egyptian shepherd's  staff.  Everything was an orange and brown swirl. The music changed to a trance song with a woman singing, "Deeeeelighted. I am so, delighted! Delighted to see you!"
I was a swarm of tiny Nomads. I ran over MoSh and Morrigan. MoSh bugged out his eyes. Morrigan waved her hands. "Get offa me!" she said.  I returned to my whole self, and changed into something like Moon Knight. I embraced Morrigan and MoSh. "Ah, fellow, dreamers," I grinned, "one day we shall all be lucid."





> Amazing.But embarassing. 
>  For the record, the Dream where a friend was attacked was about a year ago, dream-sharing on another forum. Can you have dream flashbacks? I have no clue.
> 
>  Nomad's dream makes me think this can, indeed, happen.Go figure.
> 
>  Morrigan



Note: I was in a state in which I call Deep Dreaming. I have high awareness of the dream, but almost no awareness of the physical world. I was mad with the godlike power.  

Note 2: I recalled this dream after reading Morrigan's DJ. It all came flooding back to me.

Note 3: I am not sure if it was me fighting Mosh in his dream, but it could have been our perceptions were very different. I have some other theories on these strange occurrences.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Note: this is a great attempt to get to the Moon, so I am including it here.





> Man, I'd love to share a dream. Having a coffee or organic juice with some guys from the DV community in a dream world would be epic. I can't say I am 100% sold, but I find it hard to believe someone would spend a lot of time and effort trying to promote and help others accomplish a shared dream if it was all a lie. 
> 
> I had this dream last night where I was trying to go to the moon to see if anyone was there (inspired after visiting that chatroom the other day - you showed up brieftly). The door appeared on the ground. I opened it and it was pitch black like space. I was too scared to go into it (I am still trying to get over the fact its a dream) but a bunch of people helped me open the door because it was locked. I talked to them as if they were actual people. They all noticed me and helped me get it open, whereas all the other DCs stood around and did their own thing. I can't confirm if it was actually other people there - but again, as some say, it felt like a presense was there. Whether they were DCs or not, I found the experience amusing. Even if they were DCs, I'd like to meet them again. 
> 
> If anyone wants to try and meet up I'm all for it (in a dream only). Just no weird places like space.



Note: Loaf is trying to get over his weird feelings about space.  I understand this. I was afraid of going into space in a dream until just a couple months ago, but I felt repelled, like negative gravity. Once I let myself fly into space, I was no longer afraid of it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

23.10.2009Gawn's Daughter (WILD)

NON-DREAM *DEEP DREAM* LUCID

I got in my spaceship, Future's Hope, and flew to the Moon.  I went through a portal, I saw the wormhole, silver and grey swirling around me.  My mercury ship's reflection on the wormhole was somehow full of rainbow colors.  I saw other dreamers flying through the wormhole. Some of them did not seem to notice they were in a wormhole. Some of them looked asleep.  A large black and white swirling mirror portal with some purple and green swirls opened, and my ship came out. I landed on the moon. Some dreamers tumbled out of the portal. They stood up, and dusted themselves off.  The people looked at the ship.  They stared at their reflections in the ship. I wondered if they perceived themselves as pink and green crystals like I did....

*EDITED*

I was floating above the Moon again with my eyes closed, and hands outstretched to the sides. My tears dried. I was surrounded by allies and magic. A necklace appeared on my chest.  It was a pentacle, then it swirled, and changed into a dreamcatcher, then, it became a cross that spun and changed into the Southern cross constellation. The stars moved out from me. 

Don Juan and Lonewolf's faces floated in the sky above me. 

"Big ego, huh?" said Don Juan to Lonewolf. Lonewolf's face turned into a golden-eyes wolf. He nodded with his tongue hanging out, and winked at Don Juan, who laughed._Dammit!_ I thought. Then, everything got sucked into me.  Michael appeared at my shoulder, and whispered, "Release."
I took a deep breath, and exhaled. Everything returned, and I sailed across the Moon, surrounded by allies.




> October 20, 2009
> *Lucid Dream 124: Telepathy Practice*
> around 2:30am
> *WILD*
> 
> Category - _Exploration_
> 
> 
> SP set in after a WBTB, and I saw some swirling colors, and felt some intense vibrations. It didn't last long and I transitioned to my dream. I was in a strange place. It was dark and i could see stars littering the crystal clear sky. The ground seemed to be covered with a soft white powder. I thought that maybe I was on the moon, but there weren't any visible craters or anything that could confirm where I was. I decided to explore anyway. I turned toward the horizon and took flight. I flew just a few feet over the ground and a steady pace. I approached a large group of people who were gathered around a large structure. It seemed to be some sort of large military tank, but it was crafted for space travel. I landed and walked up to the group of people who seemed to be repairing it. 
> ...



I have been seeing a lot of wolves in dreams.

I

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dreams from 2 nights ago.
> 
>  Dream 1: I was on a river with Waking Nomad. I can't recall much details. the dream seemed really sped up. We did a lot of things. but it's still too fast for me to comprehend.



Deep in the jungle with MoSh
[/COLOR]missing timeI was in a jungle in South America with Mosh. We were walking along a poorly maintained trail. We were wearing cheesy kahki clothes and those desert hats that the White people wear in Africa. We were swinging machetes to get vines out of the way, trailblazing.
We came to a wide shallow stream. Little fish swam about in the clear water.  I heard a small waterfall not too far away. This part of the jungle was dark because of the intense foliage. There was an arch of trees growing over the stream to our right, and a cliff.  MoSh stopped and said, "Sh!" He put his hand back on my chest. I almost stumbled forward.
A monstrous anaconda was slithering through the stream silently. We stood there, transfixed. It was terrifyingly beautiful. A black jaguar appeared in a tree above. Its fur was a faint purple at the tips, making it look velvety. It had glowing yellow eyes. It looked at us. It looked down at the anaconda, and growled softly. The snake stopped moving. It flicked its tongue, but it did not turn its head. The jaguar was staring at the snake now. The jaguar roared and pounced on the snake, from the tree branch, and bit the back of its head.  The snake wrapped its coils around the jaguar, and the jaguar was upside down. The snake squeezed, and the jaguar's mouth opened, gasping for air. The anaconda was weak from its head wound, and relaxed its grip. The jaguar stood up in the stream, on all four legs, with the anaconda wrapped around it, which was somehow smaller now. It climbed up a dead tree to the place in which it was originally. It ate some ayahusca. A breeze blew, and herbs went into the snake's wound. The jaguar looked at us again, then disappeared into the jungle.
"Whoah!" said MoSh.
"Whoah is right!"







> Dream 6: I was in a bar with a few people. We were playing Name that tune. I think the man beside me was Nomad because he was so loud. We had just heard a clip and i asked quietly "who plays that song". suddenly people cheered and Nomad yelled the name as other people were cheering. All the others at the table shushed him. He just laughed.
> 
>  I got up to go out for a smoke. I went through a door (perfect time for a reality check. i will RC whenever i walk through a bar door now). and came to a space where there was another entrance door. Lonewolf was there. He had his back to me. I felt i shouldn't bother him. He seemed to be waiting for someone. He finally saw the friend he was looking for and walked through the door nito the side lounge.
> 
>  I walked out side. Everything was becomming vivid. I went into an alleyway feeling energised, So I went into a kung fu form. (I should get back into my form again in waking life)



24.10.2009Full Moon Drum Circle (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Dive Bar*
I am in a dive karaoke bar: 8 Fat Fat 8.

I am getting drunk because I find the company pretentious and boring. They are a bunch of pretentious theater people, and the women think they are way hotter than they are. I find this mildly annoying. I decide to amuse my friends by singing "Peaches" by PUSA.  

In the middle of a instrumental solo, I go,"SATAN! SATAN! SATAN!" The "hot" girls look mortified. At the end of the song I go, "Hail Satan!" and some people laugh. Others look annoyed. 

MoSh is sitting at a table across the way. He is wearing jeans, a green faded T-shirt with a superhero team on it, blue jeans, and worn shoes. He has a scruffy face, glasses, and his hair is grown out. Some of the women look at him curiously, but he doesn't seem to notice. He is looking around the bar. He doesn't seem like he came with the people he is sitting with. They seem like a bunch of boring DC's. For some reason, I just expect to see him, so I don't become lucid.  "Let's go out for a smoke," I say. He nods.

We walk around the corner outside.  "Fuckin A!" he says in a slight Canadian accent. "Hawai'i is hot compared to Canada."
"It shore is!" I laugh. I roll a cigarette and drop some weed in it. He got distracted by some hot mixed race chicks in tight dresses walking in.

I ask him for a light. He pulls a generic yellow Bic lighter out of his pocket. I light up. I take a puff and hand it to him. "Hey is this a spliff?" he asks.

"Yes," I say. "Dude," I say, exhaling smoke, "sorry about the whole cat attack thing in the dream the other night. I didn't even realize you would perceive it as an attack. I was like, in this crazy trance that I go to in dreams sometimes. I have had those dreams since childhood, but anyways..."

He hands it back to me. "Hey, don't worry about it," he coughed. "I don't really smoke that much."

"Heh, I know." I take a puff. "Dude, this place sucks." I feel like he wants to go inside and check out those hot snobby chicks, so I say, "Well, hey, let's finish our drinks, and then see if we want to dig out."

I offer him the spliff. "You good?"

"Oh, yeah, Hawaii man. What do you guys call it here?"
"Pakalolo."
"Pakalolo," he said. "Sounds funny."
"It makes you feel like it sounds. Well, I will save this for later," I say, placing the spliff in my pocket.

We laugh and go back inside. The hot girls are each flirting with two or three guys at once. I don't like the vibe of this place.  I can tell MoSh doesn't care for it. We finish our drinks standing, and I carry the empties to the bar. I say goodbye to my friend, Troy, saying, "Hey dude, we are going to get up early and go to the beach."
He asks me if I want to smoke. "No thanks, bro."

*Dream Conversation about Dreaming*
MoSh and I get in this 88 Olds Cutlass Supreme I used to have. We drive down the road. "So, how about going up on a mountain? I know a cool place. We could just look at the full moon, and chill."

"Sounds like a plan. Too bad those chicks were lame, though," he says.

"I know," I sigh. 

We drive to a liquor store. "Man, think about this, this is really weird, right, I mean, we met each other in dreams before waking life. How the hell can we tell people that? It sounds either gay or insane."
He laughs, "It's because you're a fag."
"You are gay. Just kidding. We sound like 12-year-olds."
I pull into the liquor store. It's a liquor store on Cape Cod, but it's in Hawai'i.  I get out and turn on the alarm.
MoSh steps out, and turns on the alarm. I turn it off. "Oh shit, sorry!" he says.
"No it was my dumbass fault!" I say. I grab a six pack of Bodddington's.  "You want something?"
"Uh," he hesitates.
"Listen," I say, "I know you dished out a lot of cash to come to Hawai'i, so don't worry about it, bro!"
"I like IPA," he smiles.
"Really, I don't care for that bitter stuff. It's all yours!" I grab a six pack of a local IPA microbrew, pay for it, and pick up a pack of yellow pack American Spirits. We get back in the car.
We drive to this mountain. "So where are we going?"
"Aw this cool mountain dude, it's called ____ ____ . We have secret drum circles there on the full moon. It's badass."
"Nice," he grinned. "Hey, mind if I light up a cigarette?" 
"I don't give a shit. Just throw the butt in the trash when you're done."
"Yeah man."
We drive up the mountain. "You know," I say. "Dreaming, it's so amazing. Some dreams are so realistic. I don't get it, it's like this long involved very realistic story, and it's almost impossible to become lucid."
We park the car and get out, taking stuff out of the trunk, beers, backpacks, didjeridoo.
"I know," he says, "like when I was on the beach with the Nagual. That totally blew my mind."
"It still blows my mind. Like, I mean, we could be having a dream right now, but it's so realistic, we wouldn't know."
"Hey let's do a reality check right now," he smiles.
"Okay," I laugh. We look at our hands. "Normal," I say.
"Me too," he says.
"Nose pinch!" I say. 
We do the nose pinch RC. "I can breathe through my nose," I say. "Weird, me too," he says.
"I guess we're not doing it right," I say. "Hey Raven's reality check is to levitate a couple inches off of the ground. Let's try it."

*Drum Circle*
We both levitate a couple inches off the ground, but it's too dark to notice.  "Didn't work!" I laugh. I stuff beers into my backpack. He carries the IPA, and I carry my didjeridoo. We walk along a dark moonlit hiking trail, hovering two inches from the ground
We hear drums in the distance. "Dude, it's the full moon, the drum circle is here. HUH HUH HUH."
"Alright, crazy cat. Are these people cool?" 
"Yeah really cool. Dude we should trip sometime."
"Hmm, maybe," he says. We walk through the tropical mountain forest silently.
We come upon the drum circle. "Hey, didj man!" someone says. A cute buxom blond girl pops up and says, "hey Nate," and gives me a hug. She looks at MoSh and beams at him. "Who's your friend?" 
"Oh, sorry, this is MoSh from dreamviews, I pulled him into this dream to hang out with me."
"Oh cool. Hi MoSh." He smiles shyly and puts his hand out. "And you are...?" 
"Jessica, but, just call me Jessie." She throws her arms around him, and gives him a hug that is uncomfortably long for a Canadian. I giggle. "Want some strawberry beer? We have raspberry beer, pear beer... Want one?"
"Uh sure. Raspberry."
"Nomad?"
"Hmm. Strawberry please, dear. Want a Boddington's?"
"No, but have you got any weed?" she says handing us the beers. "Nope," I joke taking a piece out of my pocket, and loading it.
We crack our beers and toast.  "To the Moon!" I say. "To the Moon!" say MoSh and Jessica.

I howl at the Moon like a wolf. Everyone starts howling. It sounds completely wild and primal. I yip like a pack of mad coyotes. MoSh starts howling. His wolf howl sounds badass. "I hear them in the mountains when we go camping," he grins.
I hand my piece to Jessica. "Here," I say. "I am good." I walk away leaving Jessica and MoSh to talk. I start playing my didjeridoo and wander around the fire. Other people are playing drums, chanting and some side percussion, singing bowls, guitar and ukulele, even a washtub thingy and a mouth harp.
I blast my didjeridoo at the Moon.  I see Selene's face appear in it, smiling at me, and then a rabbit.  The devil's face appears, and I stop playing, and chuckle to myself. I lay down on my back in the dirt and look at the stars. I watch a meteor shower.
MoSh comes over and squats next to me. He is eating a tropical fruit that Jessica gave him.
"Dude," he says, "this is way better than the last place."
"I know, right? Sweet serendipity." I place my hands behind my head.
"Dude, is that girl single?"
"Man, I don't even know! Girls in Hawai'i are really friendly." Another guy sat down by her at the fire. She didn't pay much attention to him. She caught us looking at her and smiled. 
"Hey, play didjidoo man!"
"Didjeridoo?"
"Yeah, sorry." I started playing. Jessica came over and sat next to MoSh.
I stop playing. "So where's that guy you were with when I met you at-?"
"Oh, he's not my boyfriend," she says hurriedly. "He thinks he is, but no." She rolls her eyes. "I have to go back to Florida for school. I live here, though."
She turns to MoSh. "Kiss me," she whispers, "before this dream is over. Kiss me now in the darkness, _____ ."

Everything turns black, and all I can see is MoSh and the girl kissing. I feel uncomfortable seeing this, and the dream fades.

----------


## Baron Samedi

excerpt from Nomad Chronicles:

The Gate of the Biodome
I flew out of the wormhole. Now I had now wings. I landed on four feet. I looked at the entrance to the Biodome.  I saw two Tesla coils, and an empty space in the wall. I changed into Pan. I waved my left arm, and a black arch appeared over the entrance. Flashing multi-colored lights appeared that said, "Welcome to the Biodome," and "You Are Dreaming," at the same time in the same space inexplicably.  I changed back into the jaguar-man form, and rolled around on the ground, laughing.  
I stood up, and waved my paws upward. Two large grey statues rose from the surface of the moon, guarding the entrance. They had their backs to each other, facing outward. They were statues of Osiris, the Egyptian god with the falcon head.  The one on the left was holding a trident, and the one on the right was holding a staff.  They had their eyes closed.  Little fairies appeared and dusted them off. They both opened their eyes, and looked at me grinning. The one on the left winked. The one on the right chuckled.  
I made the electromagnetic barrier come down as a pane in the arch.
"Huh, huh, huh," I laughed. I was drunk with power.  Raven waved from the other side of the gate. She stepped through at looked at me, concerned. "Nomad?" she asked. "Nomad is gone," I snarled. "I am Juargawn!"  I roared a jaguar roar, and bounded over the surface of the moon. I heard her laugh and call at me, "You're nuts!" I was full blown fucking manic.

excerpt:




> I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  I focused my WILD on going to pick up Allison.  I thought going on a Star Gate adventure might be something she would remember.  So that was my goal.  It didn't work out as planned
> 
> [COLOR="Navy"]When my WILD got going I found myself on the moon.  That wasn't where I had intended to go.  I was in the biodome.  I was also near the outer wall.  There was an opening in the wall.  I figured it was a gate for people to enter through if they appeared outside the wall.  I saw someone on the other side of a force field blocking the gate.  I went over and looked.  There was a person who was half cat and half human there.
> 
> "Kitty!" I said and pointed at the cat man.  I went over and stroked the cat man's silky fur.  The cat man looked like he was part leopard.  I felt his energy as I was stroking.  I recognized it as Nomad.  He rolled over on his back and prompted me to rub his belly.  His fur was silky.  I asked him what he was doing.  He said he was the god of nothing.  I told him that makes no sense.  He said that was exactly his point.  I asked what dream drugs he was on.  He just laughed.  I told him I was going to go find Allison to take her on a Star Gate adventure and asked if he wanted to come.  He said he wanted to create nowhere.  I said that was the perfect place for the god of nothing to live nowhere.  He laughed and took off.  I focused on Through the Never and on finding Allison.  A portal quickly opened and I went through.

----------


## Man of Shred

You keep dreaming with my double Nomad... I can't een begin to tell how much your dream speaks about me. for one: I Love karaoke, and name that tune.

 2. I go out to bars a lot... every chick is always on autopilot with teh mindeset of "every guy is going to hit on me and i will reject EVERY SINGLE ONE". I can FEEL their energy tell em this. and you know what. They sit ALONE with their chick friends, drink their beer and go home.

 3. I always act shy with girls. It's a game I play that VERY FEW pick up on.





> MoSh comes over and squats next to me. He is eating a tropical fruit that Jessica gave him.



 I'm not the smartest man alive. but i do know that the quickest way to a man's heart is through his stomach.

  My double notices you are trying to qualify yourself with your Didjeridoo. But you ask the perfect question. "what's your relationship with..." That should have been a question I would ask. because I have to know the story, before i make a move on anyone, basically to avoid getting rejected or getting the shit kicked out of me. But you asked the perfect question eliminating for me, the last obstacle.

 her : kiss me.

 I love those words. And that's exactly how i would play my cards.

 Hey man you have selene... and all of the free ass in hawaii you could get your hands on. Me... i live in a small town filled with crackheads. At least one of me is getting some!

 I can't begin to tell you how big of a smile I had on my face when i read that dream. You are a brother!

 And If i had the cash and passport. i really would visit you in hawaii and stir up some shit.

----------


## snowman3k

All right! time to get me to the moon guys!  ::D:  going to sleep in a bit. If i'm wearing a deep sea diving suit it's me, or could be a soccer jersey. going to sleep in a bit!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You keep dreaming with my double Nomad... I can't een begin to tell how much your dream speaks about me. for one: I Love karaoke, and name that tune.
> 
>  2. I go out to bars a lot... every chick is always on autopilot with teh mindeset of "every guy is going to hit on me and i will reject EVERY SINGLE ONE". I can FEEL their energy tell em this. and you know what. They sit ALONE with their chick friends, drink their beer and go home.
> 
>  3. I always act shy with girls. It's a game I play that VERY FEW pick up on.
> 
> 
> 
>  I'm not the smartest man alive. but i do know that the quickest way to a man's heart is through his stomach.
> ...



I know dude. I have been leaving my didjeridoo at home because in some of the circles I travel in, that's all people know me for.

As far as free ass? Uh.. no.  I haven't got laid since March. I am a pomofo. That will all change soon.

So, I am dreaming with your double? I am not sure what you mean by that. 

That dream was so epic in the sense of how long it was. Reading your DJ entry sent it flooding back to me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> All right! time to get me to the moon guys!  going to sleep in a bit. If i'm wearing a deep sea diving suit it's me, or could be a soccer jersey. going to sleep in a bit!



Haha. Okay! Cool.  Now you can go to the Tower, or visit the god of Nothing in the city of Nowhere.

----------


## Majinaki

lol Nomad if you dont mind (wich i think your going to) im gonna try to come up to the moon, and when i do, i am gonna try to own the fucking shit out of the newest guy xD

i expect everyone else to see me and him flaling on the ground throwing dirt and screaming ::D:  

Snowman, if you see a nekomimi figure with blue hair, your dreaming, and i think you should block

----------


## mowglycdb

I may appear soon over there, but why fight if we can be more friendly xP , ask first then play fighting. Some one might not be lucid enough and get angry at you after the dream heh.

----------


## WolfTsunade

I haven't gotten to the moon yet, though I had a non lucid that I was on the moon, but I don't remember what happened. I might put my dreamhouse in the city of Nowhere in my next LD. I don't fight in dreams, I'm more likely to run than fight back  :tongue2:

----------


## cygnus

that full moon drum circle dream was rad. hey, me and shred both like IPA haha. and i'm surprised you didn't get lucid. cool to see people are making friends in dreams  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> lol Nomad if you dont mind (wich i think your going to) im gonna try to come up to the moon, and when i do, i am gonna try to own the fucking shit out of the newest guy xD
> 
> i expect everyone else to see me and him flaling on the ground throwing dirt and screaming 
> 
> Snowman, if you see a nekomimi figure with blue hair, your dreaming, and i think you should block







> I may appear soon over there, but why fight if we can be more friendly xP , ask first then play fighting. Some one might not be lucid enough and get angry at you after the dream heh.







> I haven't gotten to the moon yet, though I had a non lucid that I was on the moon, but I don't remember what happened. I might put my dreamhouse in the city of Nowhere in my next LD. I don't fight in dreams, I'm more likely to run than fight back



I am not going to make rules, because no one has ever attempted violence in the biodome.  Tooth got zapped when he tried to enter Tower.  The Biodome is being run by the computer in the tower, and it acts without our thought.  It took Robo to sick bay.  

So, I don't know what it would do to someone trying to be pwn noobs. If you were to fight someone against their will, it might just automatically teleport you out of the Biodome.

If you want to engage in dream combat, great! Q can take us to training dreams in the Outer Lands where our dream bodies cannot be attacked, because everything is illusion, and he gives us a goal to accomplish.
Q can also take us to a colloseum to battle other dreamers. So far, I have battle Raven, Tooth, and Walms there. There are five rounds a match.

In Nowhere I am going to build a pyramid just for dream combat training.  There will be DC's there for people to fight against, and that will teach people a specific skill by the DC's specialty being that specific skill.

When you are ready, you will make a pilgrimage to planet of the Dream Warriors.

Dream combat, I am learning is not actually about violence. Violence is only one technique. If you were to try and fight someone, and I was there, Majinaki, I would own you, and you wouldn't even know it, because I would do it without violence. And, you would be happy afterwards, even. Such is the nature of true dream combat. When I wrote the tutorial, I was learning, and still am, but I wrote it just so that I would have something down. No one had written anything like it, as far as I could see.

What we do in dreams has an effect on relationships in the physical realm. This fact must be acknowledged.  We all behave very strangely in dreams.  I would say the greater the lucidity of other people, the greater responsibility.  The fact that shared dreaming exists opens up a world of possibilities, some which we may not be ready for.

When I first experimented in shared dreaming, I really freaked out a friend of mine, even though I had permission.  It's always important to keep in mind that even though it's exciting that shared dreaming is real, it's also a great responsibility. I frightened someone when I shared a dream with her, because she was not ready.

I have been running through people's dreams, but just because I want to get people lucid, and also to draw people to Nowhere.  But, I don't want to stay too long, or people may become frightened. 

I recently upset MoSh when I attacked him playfully, drunk with power.  Emotions transfer back and forth between dimensions.

Wolf, tell me about this house? or do you want to keep it a secret?

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreaming with Q sounds awesome. And I need to learn to fight better in dreams so i don't get jumped all the time. I'm so there.

----------


## Majinaki

XD ~~(tail wag) Dream fights are always in the spirit of fun! i have no intention of actually harming anoyone~ i just want it to be a grand memorable event~. playfights ftw, physical conflict.. nty

~lookin fowarrrrd to the pyrraamiddd.

----------


## Robo

:Sad:  I feel left out, I haven't remembered a dream in at least three days.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I feel left out, I haven't remembered a dream in at least three days.



 Robo Start with Naiya's Dild and Wild tutorial in the attaining lucidity section. It covers a lot of ground. even dream recall.

----------


## Robo

Thanks, I will

----------


## Mzzkc

Whelp, I've pretty much got WILD down. ~90% success rate in the past couple of weeks.

I think I'm going to seek out Ice before attempting to make it to the moon. I have a system of travel worked out now, though. I just need to iron out the bugs, so to speak.

I'll get back to all of you with an unannounced shared dream attempt when I feel I am ready. Wish me luck. Peace, and have fun!

----------


## WolfTsunade

I plan on putting my dream house on top of a giant tree. It might be a small Japanese style house. I'm also going to put a few waterfalls and ponds up there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dreaming with Q sounds awesome. And I need to learn to fight better in dreams so i don't get jumped all the time. I'm so there.



Alright!





> XD ~~(tail wag) Dream fights are always in the spirit of fun! i have no intention of actually harming anoyone~ i just want it to be a grand memorable event~. playfights ftw, physical conflict.. nty
> 
> ~lookin fowarrrrd to the pyrraamiddd.



You can't harm anyone, as far as I know. But, you may make someone upset. So, there is no such thing as a physical attack, it's just our perception of a physical attack.





> Whelp, I've pretty much got WILD down. ~90% success rate in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> I think I'm going to seek out Ice before attempting to make it to the moon. I have a system of travel worked out now, though. I just need to iron out the bugs, so to speak.
> 
> I'll get back to all of you with an unannounced shared dream attempt when I feel I am ready. Wish me luck. Peace, and have fun!



Cool. I am looking forward to hearing about Ice when you meet him again.





> I plan on putting my dream house on top of a giant tree. It might be a small Japanese style house. I'm also going to put a few waterfalls and ponds up there.



That sounds gorgeous.

----------


## mowglycdb

ok I think I saw Raven in a dream If I see you people in the moon can you help me train some techniques?

----------


## Raven Knight

> I fell asleep with my light sound machine on.  I was focused on meeting Nomad at the moon.  I remembered Nomad seemed to think there was something attacking MoSh.  So my goal was to meet Nomad on the moon so we could investigate this.  I fell asleep and found myself on the moon and lucid
> 
> I  was standing outside the biodome.  A spaceship landed near me.  It opened and then a cat man got out of the ship.  He was acting really strange.  He was smoking something.  It looked like a joint.
> 
> "Drugs" I said, "Seriously?  I thought we were going to help MoSh!  You can't do that if you're wasted!"
> 
> He said he had gotten distracted.  He put out the joint and threw it on the ground.  I shot him a disapproving look for littering up the moon.  I didn't have to say anything.  Nomad made his joint disappear.  I asked him if he was ready to go check on MoSh.  He said yes.  I used Through the Never and focused on opening a portal to find MoSh.  A portal opened.  Selene appeared and went through.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  He said if there was going to be healing needed he would come along.  Nomad and I followed Basara and Selene through the portal.
> 
> On the other side we were in a bedroom.  I could vaguely make out MoSh.  The rest of the room was a bit fuzzy.  What was crystal clear was a dark figure standing over MoSh.  The dark figure was drawing energy out of MoSh.  The figure looked up at me.  It was an older man with gray hair in a black suit with a black fedora hat.  He was old but he didn't look weak.  He had black stuff dripping from his mouth as if he had been eating something out of MoSh.  I told the dark man to step away from the bed or prepare to have his ass kicked.  He laughed at me in a menacing manner.  While I was watching the man Nomad had circled around behind him.  Nomad now tackled the man and shoved him through the far wall of the bedroom.  I looked over at MoSh.  He was surrounded by a dark aura.  Basara said he would start the healing but I might be needed outside.  I phased through the wall.
> ...







> 25.10.2009Roarga'an (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM *DEEP DREAM* LUCID
> 
> I got in my spaceship.  Inside of it were a lot of cool blinking lights. I was a cool lion-man. I was wearing a white poly-lycra jumpsuit with big collars and elevator shoes. I had big rings on my fingers, and gold on my teeth. I was wearing big black sunglasses, and had a big mowhawk. Funk music began playing, and my spaceship lit up with multicolored lights softly glowing behind silver.
> "Dancin', oh we're dancin'
> we boogie tonight!
> Dancin' oh we're dancin'
> we boogie tonight!
> ...







> I was being in several places in my dream suddenly I got lucid and tried to make my dream more vivid, just then I thought about calling Raven, I said Raven Knight!! and I saw she appeared I saw she had black hair and had an armor on I was in a storm, it was dark and I was flying around she came flying too , must have been the way I called her that made her arrive with an armor, she helped me with something I can't just remember what, I think I tried going to the moon afterwards and tried making a portal , I just didnt appear there, I kept on dreaming on my side, trying having lucid dreams and sorts. Maybe I did appear over there, just that it was double, dreamed there and here but my conciousness was put in my local place. Won't record what I dreamt but now and then it was very vivid!.







> probably because I do that a lot on the weekends.
> 
> My dream recall hasn't been great lately .
> 
>  Dream 1: I'm in a house... that is all i remember. There were people there. i felt this dream was important.
> 
>  Dream 2: I'm in a large house. It is dark in here so I am hiding from friends on purpose. There is a specific route i take through the back of the house. One part of it is jumping over a balcony and floating to the ground. Then moving towards a gigantic staircase.



A shared dream involving Raven Knight, WakingNomad, Mowglycdb, and Man Of Shred!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Man of Shred

This will all make a great book one day.

 Question: Why did Nomad seem to think something was attacking me? and why didn't you guys consult me about it sooner?

 And Nomad: My Naga MoSh self said you married my sister. Did we know eachother in a past life? and jokingly: do you happen to have a hot younger sister? (fair's fair :tongue2: )

----------


## Raven Knight

> This will all make a great book one day.
> 
>  Question: Why did Nomad seem to think something was attacking me? and why didn't you guys consult me about it sooner?
> 
>  And Nomad: My Naga MoSh self said you married my sister. Did we know eachother in a past life? and jokingly: do you happen to have a hot younger sister? (fair's fair)



I'm not sure why Nomad thought you were under attack.  Last night before I went to bed I had a short chat with him and he said something dark was invading your dreams.  Sorry no one contacted you first.  :Puppy dog eyes:  Maybe Nomad thought talking to you about it might also alert whatever was attacking you...

Oh, and sorry about attacking you.  :Puppy dog eyes:  I didn't realize it was you! :sorry:

----------


## Man of Shred

> I'm not sure why Nomad thought you were under attack.  Last night before I went to bed I had a short chat with him and he said something dark was invading your dreams.  Sorry no one contacted you first.  Maybe Nomad thought talking to you about it might also alert whatever was attacking you...
> 
> Oh, and sorry about attacking you.  I didn't realize it was you! :sorry:



 Don't Apologise. I don't remember being attacked.

 In any case I hope Nomad explains to me why thought that was happening.

 I walked around my backyard today by my window, pacing. I was thinking "An epic dream battle took place right here!"

 Next time guys try to recall some specific details from my room.

 And Nomad from your nonlucid of me. My brother drives a Cutlas ceira, I am often in it. There are so many details you dreamt about me that are dead on. It's uncanny.

----------


## WarriorTiger

> And Nomad from your nonlucid of me. My brother drives a Cutlas ceira, I am often in it. There are so many details you dreamt about me that are dead on. It's uncanny.



Nomad has an uncanny ability to nail things dead on.  In fact the first time he shared a dream with me, one I sadly don't remember, he nailed my dream self to a tee.  I was a bit freaked out by it, more in a that's freaky but cool sort of way.  I didn't tell him that, though I should have, and it kinda made me a little apprehensive to tried shared dreaming again.  Once I was able to get over the fact that weird stuff will happen its been better, and I have tried more.  Though I can't seem to get to the moon for some strange reason.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Nomad has an uncanny ability to nail things dead on.  In fact the first time he shared a dream with me, one I sadly don't remember, he nailed my dream self to a tee.  I was a bit freaked out by it, more in a that's freaky but cool sort of way.  I didn't tell him that, though I should have, and it kinda made me a little apprehensive to tried shared dreaming again.  Once I was able to get over the fact that weird stuff will happen its been better, and I have tried more.  Though I can't seem to get to the moon for some strange reason.  Any suggestions?



Here's a thought: if you become lucid, create a stargate that leads to the moon.  Since Stargate is something you are into it might work more easily than other methods.  ::D: 

Since we have a good connection from knowing each other IRL I will try to pick you up and take you to the moon.  Maybe after being there once you will be able to return more easily.  ::D:  So maybe I will see you in the dream state tonight!  Now I just have to figure out a way to make it memorable...  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This will all make a great book one day.
> 
>  Question: Why did Nomad seem to think something was attacking me? and why didn't you guys consult me about it sooner?
> 
>  And Nomad: My Naga MoSh self said you married my sister. Did we know eachother in a past life? and jokingly: do you happen to have a hot younger sister? (fair's fair)



I actually did past life regression on Sunday.  I'll PM you the details.





> I'm not sure why Nomad thought you were under attack.  Last night before I went to bed I had a short chat with him and he said something dark was invading your dreams.  Sorry no one contacted you first.  Maybe Nomad thought talking to you about it might also alert whatever was attacking you...
> 
> Oh, and sorry about attacking you.  I didn't realize it was you! :sorry:



He was so powered up, he didn't notice. Also probably because he didn't see it.





> Don't Apologise. I don't remember being attacked.
> 
>  In any case I hope Nomad explains to me why thought that was happening.
> 
>  I walked around my backyard today by my window, pacing. I was thinking "An epic dream battle took place right here!"
> 
>  Next time guys try to recall some specific details from my room.
> 
>  And Nomad from your nonlucid of me. My brother drives a Cutlas ceira, I am often in it. There are so many details you dreamt about me that are dead on. It's uncanny.



Every time we go into someone's bedroom, it looks like the same generic bedroom that doesn't exist in house that does exist in Massachusetts.  :tongue2: 





> Nomad has an uncanny ability to nail things dead on.  In fact the first time he shared a dream with me, one I sadly don't remember, he nailed my dream self to a tee.  I was a bit freaked out by it, more in a that's freaky but cool sort of way.  I didn't tell him that, though I should have, and it kinda made me a little apprehensive to tried shared dreaming again.  Once I was able to get over the fact that weird stuff will happen its been better, and I have tried more.  Though I can't seem to get to the moon for some strange reason.  Any suggestions?



A lot of people get freaked out in the beginning. It's kind of like jumping off a cliff into water.

Another idea is to visualize you are on the moon as you fall asleep. Feel the moon under your feet. Reach down and touch the dust. Look up at the stars. Imagine the Tower and picture it in your mind. Imagine the Biodome and walking in the front gate. 

Do this as you fall asleep. Every time you feel yourself lose focus on the image, say in your head. "This is a dream. I am on the moon."

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep into my usual WILD.  The first order of business was to exchange healing energy with Nomad.  I thought he might be at his temple pretending to be a god of nothing that lives nowhere.  That idea made me chuckle.  A god of nothing  I focused on going to the temple.
> 
> I found myself in a place I didn't recognize.  It looked like the interior of a temple.  I thought that meant I was close to where I would find Nomad.  I walked down a passage and into a larger room.  There were some people there.  I didn't recognize them.  Something about them didn't even look real.  They were DC's.  Just NPC's in Nomad's RPG.  There were four of them.  They all fell to their knees and started bowing to me.
> 
> "What the" I said, surprised, "Get up!  Don't bow to me!"
> 
> "The great Juargwan commands us to bow," one of them said and they continued bowing.  I found that to be awkward.  I stepped between two of them and headed down the passage before they could follow me.  I entered the main chamber of the temple.  There was a throne in the middle of the room.  A big jaguar man was sleeping on it.  He was curled into a ball.  The DC's I thought I'd left behind caught up with me and resumed bowing to me.  I moved away from them and went over to the throne where who I assumed was Nomad was curled up.  I climbed up to the throne.  I was about to touch his shoulder to wake him up when he jumped up and snarled at me.  I took a startled step backwards and fell off of the top step of the throne.  I would have fallen on my ass if it hadn't been for the DC's who had been bowing to me.  They caught me and held me up until I regained my balance.
> 
> "What'd you do that for?!" I asked Nomad as he was laughing.  I climbed back up the stairs and pulled a Gibbs on Nomad (Jethro Gibbs from NCIS, to pull a Gibbs is to smack someone playfully on the back of the head).  I asked him if he even knew how to be serious.  He asked where I'd left my sense of humor.  I turned around and saw the DC's were bowing to me again or maybe they were bowing to Nomad.  I couldn't tell.  I told Nomad I was there so we could exchange healing spells.  He said ok.  I used Full Moonlight to cleanse out any dark energy he might have come across.  Golden energy flowed through Nomad and cleaned out some disgusting looking bugs.  The bowing DC's followed them and stepped on them.  Nomad played his didgeridoo.  I felt pure energy flowing through me now.  More disgusting black things came out.  The only difference was mine was created internally.  The DC's crushed those bugs as well.
> ...



*excerpt from Nomad's DJ*
"Oh, look, a throne!" she said.
I didn't want to excite her, so I laid on my back and turned into a big lion, and lolled my tongue out. She sat on the throne. "I'm a king! I'm a god!" she said mockingly, and waved my scepter around. She dropped the scepter. She patted the throne. "Yep, I could get used to this." I opened one eye, nothing happened.
These DC's began bowing to her, chanting, "Raven, Raven, Raven!" I giggled. "Hey, you stop that! I'm not a queen or anything. It's just a big joke. Shut up. Who told you to say that."
"Juargawn Juargawn Juargawn told us. Raven Raven Raven!" I thought this was incredibly funny. She stomped her foot at them, then she changed into a leopard woman, and roared at them with her paws in the air. They ran away.
"Alright, let's do some healing. Healing energy, alright!" She cracked her neck and her knuckes."
"Uh Raven?"
"What? What? What? I'm okay. Just. HUH. Relax."
We sat across from each other again on the star chart circle. We played music for each other. I played didgeridoo, and she meditated in lotus, and floated off the floor. She looked like she was wearing native Southeast Asian clothes.
Golden energy slowly flowed out of us, and it went in a circle, and got thick. I felt weightless. Grass grew around us. I turned into a buffalo man wearing a sky blue sash. Nasty little ticks ran off of me, and wormy parasites came out of Raven. Roaches came and ate the wormy things. And DC people stomped on the ticks, and birds ate the rest. We were floating an a thick circle of golden energy with white threads moving through it. The song ended, and we floated back down.
Raven stood up, stretched, and sighed. "Well, I have to go... find MoSh, and... Morrigan. Yes. You go ahead and talk your dream lover thingy. Have you seen MoSh?" asked Raven, creating a portal. "Um, yes, he may be a Naga."
"What's that?" said Raven, and stepped into the portal before I got a chance to tell her.

----------


## Royalpeach

@ MoSh; You always seem not to recognize Raven and Nomad in your dreams, or sometimes not even remember the dream. Do you have successful WILDs on a regular basis? If so, why not try to meet them instead of them finding you? If you're lucid, you're way more likely to remember the dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

> @ MoSh; You always seem not to recognize Raven and Nomad in your dreams, or sometimes not even remember the dream. Do you have successful WILDs on a regular basis? If so, why not try to meet them instead of them finding you? If you're lucid, you're way more likely to remember the dream.




 No I don't WILD. i just don't have the patience for it. There is a lot going on in my life right now that i have to deal with. and it's hard to balance everything right. I just started to dreamjournal again after not doing so for a year and a half. I am starting new again. this will take time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Trip though the Mirror
>   <o:p> </o:p>
>   October 27
>   <o:p> </o:p>
>   I was in and out of lucidity on this dream so I wasnt able to control much. I dont know how much was a dream like most I have that are random and how much was real. Real dreams to me can seem more real than real life but I still know Im dreaming
>   <o:p> </o:p>
>   I was walking in the forest. It was peaceful and I was collecting flowers and seeds and anything that caught my eye. Pixy ran up behind me laughing. She was being chased by a butterfly. I smiled. We should get going. I told her. 
>   <o:p> </o:p>
>   Really? she wined she was having fun. 
> ...



Wow. Silverwolf had a dream of preparing to see me in a dream with Pixy. Check out her DJ for that.  Thanks for the housewarming gift of Nothing, Silverwolf. There's nothing I love more! HAHAhA!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> @ MoSh; You always seem not to recognize Raven and Nomad in your dreams, or sometimes not even remember the dream. Do you have successful WILDs on a regular basis? If so, why not try to meet them instead of them finding you? If you're lucid, you're way more likely to remember the dream.



In three of dreams of me he had, I did remember the dream until he posted it. Then, the dream came flooding back to me.  In a fourth dream, I did not remember until Morrigan posted it, but it was even more bizarre, because that dream was about someone else from her perspective and it happened a year ago. In that dream I was in the Deep Dream state. 

In the first two, I didn't recognize him.  He actually appears in my dreams all the time, and I appear in his.  Sometimes we don't always remember.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm standing in a green field. Q is there with me.





> I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on. I focused on getting to the moon in a WILD. The lights inside my eyes slowly resolved into an image of a cave?! My lucidity slipped to semi-lucidity due to this inconsistency
> 
> I was in a cave. I was lying down and comfortable. I got up and looked around. I did a double take as I saw my own body lying on a bed of grass. I took a couple steps backwards and backed into the Crystal Golem.
> 
> "Easy there," he said, "You can take your astral body home tonight. I just wanted to take a closer look at you. Did Nomad tell you what's going on, Queen of Night?"
> 
> "I'm not the queen of anything," I said quickly.
> 
> "Oh, but you are," the Crystal Golem said in an amused manner, "and you'll never make peace with it if you keep denying it. Oh, and Q is waiting outside. There are two of him. They are the same, yet different."
> ...

----------


## cygnus

that part with the star trek captains was funny.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: i was in a half asleep state. I felt the presence of nomad and Raven. I can't remember what it was. but i felt something different about Raven. I was asking what it was.

 Suddenly i was in a cave with them both.

 one more dream: i remember being in a dark place and i was talking to Morrigan





> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on. Alicia has been actively being sick today so I was thinking I wanted to do some more healing on her. In chatting with MoSh he said that he is feeling symptoms of the flu coming on. My first goal was to try to help Alicia, and also to see if a bit of healing might help stop that before it got started. Alicia was spending the night with me so I figured picking her up to go to the Healing Glen would be easy
> 
> Somehow my lucidity slipped away as I entered the dream state I was in my game room. It didn't look quite right. My television was bigger than it is IRL. It was huge. Covered half the wall. I was thinking it would be sooooo cool to play some video games on that. Alicia was there playing Mario Cart on it. Since she was using my old Nintendo 64 it was making very poor use of the amazing television I had there. The image was not very good. I attributed it to the limited capacity of the Nintendo 64. I told Alicia she should play with one of the better systems. She said ok and popped Prototype into my Xbox 360. She started slicing apart civilians on the street in an graphic display of HD blood and gore. The military showed up and she started slicing through them just as easily. I was surprised to see Alicia choose such a violent game (that's not normally something she plays) and do so well at it (she isn't really into games and doesn't play them very well). As if she had heard my thoughts she said I couldn't dream of playing that well. I told her to load up the multiplayer version if she wanted to eat her words. I then focused on the one word in that statement. Dream. Wasn't I in bed now? Dreaming? Wasn't I more concerned with healing Alicia than with what video game she was playing? I levitated off of the ground and bumped my head on the ceiling. Alicia looked up at me and said that wasn't a brilliant move. I told her to save her game, there was something I wanted to show her. She saved her game and left it paused. She said she would come back to it. I was now lucid.
> 
> I used Through the Never to open a portal to the Healing Glen. A portal opened and I led Alicia through it. On the other side we were in a beautiful forest. I led her over to the stream where we usually do the healing. I told her to lie down in the water. It was nice. She thought that was strange. But she lied down. I focused on the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack. I also focused healing energy into her abdomen area. I went through three repetitions of the song. Golden energy flowed around and through Alicia. The water itself also seemed to be flowing through Alicia. Filthy water flowed away from Alicia and down the stream. She fell asleep as I was using the healing energy. I finished the final song and figured I would take her home. Before I could do that she disappeared. I figured she had gone home.
> 
> I went back to the cave where the Crystal Golem was. He wasn't alone. Nomad was with him. He looked like a jaguar man. He asked about Alicia. I said I had done a healing session on her already. I said I was looking for MoSh. I opened a portal and focused on getting to MoSh. A portal opened. I went through and Nomad followed me. On the other side I found myself looking at Q. I did a double take at seeing Q. Q said he didn't know why I should be so surprised to see him. I had been there when he had first met MoSh after all. I realized this wasn't my Q. This was MoSh's Q. I was wondering if I was going to get confused very often by the fact there are two Q's I might see. I asked Q where MoSh was. He said MoSh was getting some real rest so he could kick this flu before he actually caught it. I told Q that I was there to take him to get some healing. Q said that was fine. MoSh was in bed. Just wake him up and I looked at a sleeping MoSh. There was a small purple jaguar cub with wings bouncing up and down on top of him. MoSh sat up and grabbed the cub. He looked at the cub strangely. The cub turned into an adult jaguar and licked MoSh's face. He got an "Yuck!" as a reply as MoSh shoved him off. He turned into a jaguar man and told MoSh to wake up or not wake up, but get up he's dreaming. Q was looking at Nomad strangely. He said Nomad is an odd fellow I thought that was a bit of an understatement.
> 
> MoSh got up and looked at me. He was looking at me strangely. I wondered why. I said we could take care of things in the Healing Glen. Q said yes. He snapped his fingers and we were all back in the cave at the Healing Glen. The Crystal Golem was there and looking at us. He said he saw we had brought the naga king back. He said MoSh's astral form was just about healed so we could try to fuse them again. He indicated a sleeping MoSh in the back of the cave. He told MoSh to lie down with himself into himself. Q looked at the Crystal Golem and then at the sleeping astral MoSh, and then at MoSh. MoSh lied down into his astral form. I used the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack and Nomad played his didgeridoo. Golden energy flowed around and through MoSh. The song came to an end and I repeated it. I had just barely made it to the end of that song before I felt the dream slipping. Everything around me faded to black and I woke.







> I do not recall Dreaming (not to say I did not though).
> I did state my Intent to Dream with MoSH, but I think I was still concerned about a girl being hurt last night in car accident.
> 
> I did talk quite a bit in astral with MoSH and J...
> 
> J saying indeed there was a car accident, no major injuries to his friend. 
> MoSH, being his usually chatty self in astral, spoke about just about everything under the Sun. Go figure. 
> 
> In LVX,
> Morrigan

----------


## Baron Samedi

my dreams have been so long, that I can't update my DJ. no time. I don't even have time to record them. 

anyway, i had a dream where I fell  asleep in the glen of healing, and i saw mosh and raven, but i was half asleep. they were talking, but i fell back to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I don't specifically remember about singing about being a tyrant, but I have been doing a lot of singing and dancing in dreams recently. I am posting this as a Visit to the Moon.

So cool, WolfTsunade! :boogie: 





> Nope, nothing at all. I came to the conclusion that the moon "Didn't finish loading" because I was waking up when I walked through the door. The fountain was the only thing there.
> 
> I made it to the moon.
> *Morning of November 3, 2009*
> I try the method of WILD that I have made for myself again, it has worked for me for about every time I've tried so far. _I try to visualize the moon, then the dream starts_. If I remember right, the dream started in a big corridor. I can't remember the exact details, though I do remember a big stairway.Then I see Juargawn walking down the stairs. I don't remember a lot after this point, all I remember was servants standing around me and Juargawn singing about how he wanted to be a tyrant, but something wouldn't allow him to...it was really weird.After what seemed like a few minutes, I walked towards the exit. Just to mess around, I told the door to open, then it did. For some reason, I said "Thank You". I wanted to find a good place to grow my giant tree. Heavy clouds were surrounding the temple, keeping me from seeing the City of Nowhere, which is sort of a good thing, it would've been very distracting. There also was a guy walking around listening to music. I found a good spot to put my giant tree. I tried to play a flute to make the tree grow, didn't work. I was yelling at the ground for the tree to grow, didn't work. I think I tried some other things that had no effect as well, after that I just sat there, I decided that I'll wait and grow the tree some other time. I planned that from now on I will find a way to learn dream control better, I'll grow the tree once I become skilled enough.I either woke up at this point or a non LD started.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NS Man DJ ENTRY

Finally, I am able to create an audiofile with success. Anyway, I must tell you that there are eff-ups on it, due to this craptop computer. I ruined by trying to use it to see into infinity.





> I fell asleep with my light/sound machine on.  My first plan was to go heal Allison.  I had spoken to her IRL and she had said she was feeling sick and It might be the flu.  With this first goal in mind I slipped into a WILD
> 
> I was on the moon.  I looked around.  I didn't see anyone there.  I was just outside the biodome.  I was thinking I was in the wrong place.  I had wanted to go to Allison, not come to the moon.  I wondered if Nomad was here.  I thought maybe I had subconsciously come here so he could help me heal Allison.  I didn't see any sign of Nomad.  I decided to try to get to Allison.  I focused on Through the Never and on opening a portal to Allison.  A portal opened and I went through it.  On the other side I was in Allison's apartment.  Allison was lying on the couch.  She had a black cat on her face.  I went over to her and pushed the cat out of the way.  I couldn't tell if Allison was asleep or not.  I focused on using the song Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to heal Allison.  The song played through and golden healing energy flowed through Allison.  I repeated the song again after it was over and that created golden healing energy intermixed with swirls of light blue energy.
> 
> After the second play Allison got up.  She looked at me strangely.  I told her she was dreaming.  I said there was something I was supposed to say and it was um snuffle up-your-ass.  Yes.  That was it.  Snuffle-up-your-ass.  She got a strange look on her face and said I should snuffle up MY ass.  She said that didn't make any sense.  I asked her how she felt.  She said tired.  She looked at me closer and seemed to recognize me.  She said she was going to bed.  She said if I wanted to play with her XBox that was fine or if I wanted to go home that was fine, too.  She disappeared back towards the bedroom.  I heard her ask, "What the fuck is this?"  Allison came back out with a winged purple jaguar cub.  She told me to stop trying to give them extra cats.
> 
> "Nomad?" I asked the cub, "You're here?"  The cub jumped out of Allison's arms and flew over to me.  It transformed into a jaguar man.  Allison stared at that for a couple of minutes.  She said she must be getting a fever.  She said the two of us could do whatever we wanted, but she was going back to bed.  She left.  I asked Nomad how long he'd been there.  He said he'd just gotten there.  He said he'd thought we were meeting at the biodome but I wasn't there so he'd tried to track me with a portal.  And here I was.  He'd just gotten there.  He asked why I hadn't said anything about Allison needing healing.  I said I hadn't talked to him since I found out.  I asked about his friend A, the one with the dream demon.  He said we should go get the others and then head out there.  I opened a portal back to the biodome.  I figured everyone could meet there.  A portal opened and we went through it.
> 
> On the other side we were in a beautiful forest clearing with several other people.  I recognized them.  I looked around at the group.  Spike, Q, Sephiroth, Altaïr, Bakura, Link, and Basara.  I was remembering what we had to do.  The first thing to do was some healing.  We each took a turn in the small version of the healing glen that is located in the biodome.  I used Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack.  The entire biodome was filled with golden energy created by Basara's, Nomad's, and my healing spells.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My first goal was to heal my friend Allison who says she is coming down with the flu.  I fell asleep and focused on getting to the biodome on the moon.  My first stop was to pick up Nomad because he said he would help with the healing.  I thought Basara might also be there.  I fell asleep and found myself in the biodome in a lucid dream…
> 
> I was in the biodome.  I was standing next to a pond.  I looked down into the water and saw an array of colorful fish swimming about down there.  I looked around at the beautiful scenery.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  He came over to me and gave me a hug.  He asked if I was ready.  I said Nomad had told me he would be coming.  Basara said that was fine.  He looked around at the scenery a bit while we waited.  I wondered where Nomad was.  Just shortly after I had that thought a portal opened and Nomad came through it.  I said hello to Nomad.  There was a woman with him.  She had on a pretty green dress and had long brown pigtails.  She had a cute smile.  I said hello to Pixi.  Basara came over to us.  I said I would open a portal now.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened and the four of us went through it.
> 
> On the other side we were in Allison's apartment.  Allison was on the couch sleeping.  We started the music.  I was using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack as Basara and Nomad were playing along with it.  Golden energy formed and was flowing through Allison.  We did two repetitions of the song.  As it ended Allison seemed to be waking up.
> 
> "Jen, honey," Allison said groggily, "Turn the music down… I'm trying to sleep."
> 
> "You are sleeping," I told Allison, "This is a dream."
> ...



03NOV2009 DJ ENTRY

I think Pixi was distracting me from watching the game. haha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream1 : I was in some Hall. There was a strange Table. I realised it was a 4 sided Harpsichord. Someone was wrecking the Harpsichord, I was a bit upset with them. 
> 
>  Dream 2 : I was standing on a stree that looked like Olds. I was fully Lucid. I wanted to see energy so i felt my left arm lift. I actually felt 2 left arms lift. I pointed at a dream character with my pinky. Nothing happened. I then remembered wolfs' dream post about using the right hand. I lifted my Right arm and pointed at a dream character. He didn't change and i looked away for a second and looked back and saw that he had changed his jacket. I tried pointing at someone else and they wouldn't change. I turned my head away again and saw the color of his pants changed. I knew the pointing wasn't working. in fact any object changes into something else if you look away from it.. I tried another time. same 
> 
>  I spotted a guy on a bike and i pointed at him. he looked at me funny as he rode by. The dream started to feel more real and i lost the lucidity. Now i know that pointing increases the vividness of the dream. 
> 
>  After that it was a normal dream. I was with someone and we slept outside. We also worked nearby. Also something about my friend Gary. There was also the owner of a bar, who couldn't pay his bills, he was attractive so he whored himself to women to pay his debts. 
> 
>  Dream 3: I'm in a dark place. I hear heavy breathing of a dog or Wolf. It is making it dark so it's appearance doesn't Startle me. I sit there and pet it. We seem to be good friends.



Barman Stripper Dream

Homeless with a Wolf

I keep having dreams with MoSh, like we are the same person. I don't get it.

Homeless with a Wolf

----------


## Man of Shred

The bar dream was hilarious. Someone should hire you to read novels for CDs

----------


## Raven Knight

> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on.  My first goal was to heal my friend Allison who says she is coming down with the flu.  I fell asleep and focused on getting to the biodome on the moon.  My first stop was to pick up Nomad because he said he would help with the healing.  I thought Basara might also be there.  I fell asleep and found myself in the biodome in a lucid dream
> 
> I was in the biodome.  I was standing next to a pond.  I looked down into the water and saw an array of colorful fish swimming about down there.  I looked around at the beautiful scenery.  A portal opened and Basara came through.  He came over to me and gave me a hug.  He asked if I was ready.  I said Nomad had told me he would be coming.  Basara said that was fine.  He looked around at the scenery a bit while we waited.  I wondered where Nomad was.  Just shortly after I had that thought a portal opened and Nomad came through it.  I said hello to Nomad.  There was a woman with him.  She had on a pretty green dress and had long brown pigtails.  She had a cute smile.  I said hello to Pixi.  Basara came over to us.  I said I would open a portal now.  I used Through the Never to open a portal to find Allison.  A portal opened and the four of us went through it.
> 
> On the other side we were in Allison's apartment.  Allison was on the couch sleeping.  We started the music.  I was using Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack as Basara and Nomad were playing along with it.  Golden energy formed and was flowing through Allison.  We did two repetitions of the song.  As it ended Allison seemed to be waking up.
> 
> "Jen, honey," Allison said groggily, "Turn the music down I'm trying to sleep."
> 
> "You are sleeping," I told Allison, "This is a dream."
> ...



*From Nomad's DJ, transcribed by Raven Knight:*
I stood up in my bed and stretched, a cheesy lion man.  I had on plastic red cape, plastic red and gold scepter, and a plastic gold crown with red velvet in it.  I hear music out on the street.  I floated through the wall and I saw my space ship pulsing and vibrating.  I changed into a jaguar and I floated into my space ship through the silver wall and sat in the pilot seat.  DJ Hope was spinning.

She said, "Wus up?"  A silvery woman behind two turntables.  She is also the AI of my space ship.

A wormhole was swirling before us.  We went into it.  We landed on the landing pad at the top of the Temple of Nothing.  I stepped out of my space ship onto floating stairs and went into my temple.

"Wus up, yo?" said Sarnox, as a wraith druid.  He was acting like a cheesy wanna-be gangster.  He said, "Yo check it!  I been, like, scrambling shit.  It's crazy shit, man, crazy shit!  Check it out!  Watch this!"  We walked over to the water basin and he waved his hands over the water.  A woman's face appeared.  It was Charlotte.

"Hi, Nomad," Charlotte said, "I just wanted to tell you that you should see the girl we've been talking about on Thursday.  Ok?  Bye!" 

I walked to the mirror.  I wanted to talk to the girl but I realized that I had other things to do first so I changed into my sorcerer form.  A lion man wearing purple and black cape, crown, holding a black staff.  I waved my staff in front of the mirror and it rippled.  I saw into SilverWolf's cottage.  She looked like a little witch in a witch had and a big dress.  It looked like she was looking at a recipe and mixing some ingredients together.  Pixie was in front of the mirror.  She looked like a pink glowing person and a woman in a short green velvet dress at the same time.  She had short brown hair in a pixi cut.  And she had long legs, pale skin, and lavender fingernail polish.

"Hello, Nomad," Pixie said, speaking fast, "I'm kinda busy right now.  Hi!  How's it going?  What's going on?  What you doing?  What's the plan?"

I said, "Lucidi-tea"

"Yeah," Pixie said, "It's good that you have that."

I said, "No.  I wanted to get some lucidi-TEA."

"Oh, ok," Pixie said, "I'll just make a pot and then we'll have some lucidi-tea together!"

"No," I said, "Actually it's for Allison."

"Cool," she said, "I'm going to make some up right now."

I saw her make some tea magically in a tea pitcher.  She added ginger, lemon grass, and honey.  She had the tea pot in her hand but then it disappeared.

"I just put that into another dimension.  I don't want to carry it around," Pixie said, "So what are we doing can I come with you?  Where are you going?"

I said, "Yeah.  Come with us.  Sure."

"Ok," she said.  She pushed her way through the mirror.  I grabbed her hand and pulled her through into the temple.  And then she kissed me.  I was taken aback.  I stood there and then I said, "Ok"  I was my physical self.

"This isn't right," I said.

"Don't worry about it," she said and she slapped my butt.

"We're supposed to see Allison cause she's sick and we're going to help her," I said.

"I know," Pixie said.

I waved my black scepter over the mirror and it rippled.  Raven was looking through at me.

"Hi, Nomad," Raven said, "You have Pixie with you!"

"She wanted to come with us," I said.

I heard Sarnox laughing in the background.  Pixie and I stepped through the mirror into the biodome.

"Ok.  Basara is coming with us," Raven said.  We were standing by a Koi pond.  She created a portal by the waterfall going into the Koi pond.  We stepped through.  Pixie, Basara, and I were flying through the wormhole on silvery discs while Raven was flying like a super hero with a serious look on her face.  She didn't seem to notice we were flying through the wormhole.  I body-surfed next to her.

"Hey, Raven," I said, "We're in a wormhole!"

"I know," she snapped, "I'm concentrating."

I said, "Oh.  Sorry."

We landed in Allison's apartment.  Allison was on the couch in the living room.  She had some water and stuff for sick people.  Wash cloth and kleenex and stuff.  She was mumbling something.  I saw hypnogogic hallucinations over her head.

"Should I wake her up?" Raven asked, "Or should we just what should we do?"

"Well, she's sleeping," I said, "Why don't we just start playing healing music?"

"That's a good idea," Raven said.

I played my didgeridoo while Raven and Basara were singing.  Allison sat up.  "What?  What are you  Hi, Raven.  I feel like shit.  I'm thirsty."

"This is a dream," Raven said, "And we were just going to help you cause you're sick.  Some healing."

"I don't know if it'll work, but you can try it," Allison said, "I'm going back to sleep."

Allison lied back down and we played the music very softly.  Golden energy came out of us.  I saw beads of sweat on her forehead.  I think she got a fever and the fever broke during the night.  Allison stretched and got up again.  She walked away to the kitchen and then came back and started playing XBox.

"Argh!  I hate this level," Allison said, "How am I supposed to beat it?"

"It doesn't matter," Raven said, "Cause this is a dream."

Allison said, "I know.  Hey, Nomad.  Who are those other people?"

I said, "This is Basara."

"I knew that," Allison said with a yawn.

"Hey, let's have some tea," I said to Allison.

"If it will help me feel better," Allison said.

"It's lucidi-tea," I said.

"Oh, yeah," Allison said, "You're silly."

"Yeah," I said, "This is a dream."

"Stop saying that," Allison said, "I'm trying to figure out FUCK!  I died again.  Oh, well.  Fuck it.  I don't want to play this game"

Pixie poured tea and set it on an invisible platter and then passed it around to us.  Allison took a sip.

"Mmm," she said, "Minty.  I like minty."

"No," Pixie said, "It's not min-tea, lucidi-tea!"

"Why do you guys keep talking about lucidity?" Allison asked.

"Because this is a dream," Raven said, "And we want to maybe have a dream adventure.  If you're sick, that's ok.  You can go back to sleep.  Even though you're already asleep"

"Yeah," Allison said, "I'm sorry, guys.  I don't mean to be rude, but I have to kick you guys out.  I have to go back to bed.  I know I invited you but I shouldn't have.  It's just fucking work fucking school all this shit, all this stress!  Argh!"

"Ok," Raven said, "Bye"

"Bye, guys," Allison said.

I saw the hypnogogic hallucinations over Allison's head again like little gnomes dancing around.  Raven created a portal and we went back to the moon.

"That was kind of funny," I said.

"The lucidi-tea didn't work," Raven said.

"It's for lucidity," Pixie said, "not to make sick people feel better."

"I want to talk to that girl from before," I said, "So I'm going back to my temple."

"Well, I'm going to go on an adventure," Raven said, "Maybe Assassin's Creed or something"

"Cool," I said, "Well shit!  I have to do this."

"Ok," Raven said, "Bye."

Basara gave me a nod as me and Pixie went through the mirror.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you so much for transcribing that, Raven! That was very sweet of you.

 ::hug::

----------


## GreyDecay

This whole sharing dreams thing is incredibly fascinating to me and i would LOVE to be a part of it somehow. I'm a very inexperienced Lucid Dreamer (1 lucid dream to date) and I average about 1 dream recall a night. So I have a couple questions for Nomad ( ::bowdown:: ) and Raven Knight ( ::bowdown:: ):

Do you think i could even hope to participate in a shared dream considering my experience (or lack thereof)?

And I've always thought in a Lucid Dream the dreamer has absolute control over everything, but if there is another conscious person sharing the dream with them and they can make their own decisions then they aren't subject to the control of the person they are sharing a dream with. How does that work?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This whole sharing dreams thing is incredibly fascinating to me and i would LOVE to be a part of it somehow. I'm a very inexperienced Lucid Dreamer (1 lucid dream to date) and I average about 1 dream recall a night. So I have a couple questions for Nomad and Raven Knight 
> Do you think i could even hope to participate in a shared dream considering my experience (or lack thereof)?
> 
> And I've always thought in a Lucid Dream the dreamer has absolute control over everything, but if there is another conscious person sharing the dream with them and they can make their own decisions then they aren't subject to the control of the person they are sharing a dream with. How does that work?



1) yes. I believe we share dreams with others every night, but we are just not aware of it.  Lucidity helps with directing yourself.  

2)  Think of the dream dimension like waking life. You have a lot of control over your own life. You control where you go, what you think about, what you eat, what you see, what you do.  But, other people's lives are affecting you.  

Here's another analogy. Imagine you are in your room by yourself. You have pretty good control of those surroundings right? But, as soon as you step out, then your reality is co-mingling with others.

----------


## GreyDecay

Looks like I've just barely scratched the surface of the dream world. I'm so glad I found this topic, this is all really interesting. Hopefully I will be able to get into this dream sharing phenomenon and share some dreams with you

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Note: Somehow I managed to go through this entire dream without becoming even semi-lucid! 
> 
> I was in a forest.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I looked around and saw I was on a path.  It was a path through a beautiful area of the forest.  There were flowers and berries on the sides of the trail.  I walked down the path until I came to a clearing.  There was a small house in the clearing.  I had the idea I knew where I was.  I couldn't think what that was, though.  I thought I knew the person who lived there.  I approached the front door of the house.  It looked like a comfortable house.  I knocked on the front door and waited patiently.  I was thinking I should've picked some of the berries before coming.  I didn't know why I got that idea.  I walked away from the door and back into the forest.  I was wondering how I could carry the berries.  I found a basket by a tree.  I picked it up and went for the berries.  They were fresh raspberries.  Just like on the wild raspberry bushes that grew behind the house I grew up in.  There were a lot of big and ripe ones.  I put most of them in the basked but I ate a few.  They were sooooo sweet and delicious.  I took the basked of berries back to the small house and knocked on the door again.
> 
> This time I waited at the door for a couple of minutes.  Finally the door opened.  There was a short woman there.  She had long brown braids and looked up at me with a quizzical expression on her face.  She had a pleasant voice.  She asked what I was there for.  I handed her the basket of berries.  That felt right to me.  The woman took the berries and ate one.  She said those would be perfect.  She asked how I had known exactly what she had needed.  I said I had just followed an instinct.  She asked what had brought me here.  I said I was looking for SilverWolf.  She looked at me strangely.  She asked why I was looking for SilverWolf.  I said I was a friend of hers.  I said I was Raven.  She looked at me strangely for a minute.  She looked back into the house.  She said SilverWolf was here, but she wasn't sure if she was free to talk right now.  I looked past the woman and into the house.  I saw a woman in the middle of the room.  She was wearing a dark cloak with stars on it.  It was very pretty.  She was in the middle of a pentacle on the floor and seemed to be meditating or praying or something.  The woman indicated the woman and said that was SilverWolf.  I asked if I could come in.  She said ok, just don't disturb SilverWolf until she was ready.
> 
> I entered the house and went over to just outside the circle around SilverWolf.  SilverWolf was still unaware that I was there.  Or at least it looked like she was unaware.  I looked around the room.  It was a comfortable looking room.  The most notable feature was the pentacle in the middle of the room.  It had a white circle around it.  Each point seemed to be pointed at a different part of the room.  One was pointed at the fireplace, one was pointed at the front door, one was pointed at another door, one was pointed at an altar, I don't remember about the fifth  I watched SilverWolf for a couple more minutes.  I then noticed a mirror in the room.  One of the pentacle points was pointed at the mirror.  That was the fifth one.  I looked in the mirror.  It looked mystical somehow.  I was examining the mirror when the short woman came over and got my attention.
> 
> "You'd better be careful about that," she said, "That is no ordinary mirror."
> ...




This dream is a few days old...

*Raging Lion*
I walked out of my temple, and on to the landing pad, in lion-man sorcerer form. Stars sparkled in the night sky.  I thought about how my family was having nightmares. I felt angry. I stood up, and lined up a series of wormholes in the sky.  Sarnox stepped out, and stood next to me. "What are you doing?" He said.
"You know what I am doing," I said darkly as purple flame poured out of my eyes.  
"Let's do it," he said quietly.
I changed into a black lion with raven wings, and black panther spots. Sarnox climbed on to my back, and turned into wraith druid form. His body was purple flame, and eyeballs and teeth floated in his head. He grinned madly, and swung a scythe.  He made it small, and swung it on a chain, then changed it back. I roared and flew into the sky. I ran through nightmares, and we shredded and tore through dream demons. I slashed them with my claws, and ripped their throats out enraged. A red streak of rage enery trailed behind me. 
I accidentally swallowed dark energy. Sarnox teleported me out of there. I was somewhere else. I had my eyes closed. My head was swimming. I heard voices. I felt ill and dizzy. I vomited dark energy. I heard Raven asking me what was wrong. All I could do was vomit. I collapsed, half asleep.

I woke up, and went back into the dream. 

*You already did, silly*
I was in the temple. I walked to the mirror, and waved my hand in front of it. Pixy appeared, with Silverwolf's cottage in the background.  "Hi, sexy Nomad," she said. "Uh, hi... um..."
"Silverwolf is busy. She's researching... making recipes."
"Oh. Well, we are supposed to dream together."
"You already did, silly!" Pixy said.
"Oh, I guess I forgot."
Pixy leaned through the mirror, and grabbed my lion-face. She kissed me on the nose, then went back into her side of the mirror. She waved at me, turned around, and swayed her hips as she walked away from the mirror. She turned to me, smiled mischeviously and waved.
"Well, that's the end of that," Sarnox said. "Why did you forget the dream?"
"Oh, I don't know. It happens a lot. I forget a dream, then I try to have the same dream again in the same night. It usually works, but I guess it's not necessary if I already did it."
"Unless the second dream you are doing the same thing in another dimension, then it might be a good thing."
"Right, that makes sense. But, you are talking about me doing the same thing twice in two different dimensions, not forgetting."
"Well, of course. By the way, do you know that you are dreaming?"
"Of course. Well, I forgot. I don't really pay attention to that any more. I mean, I just am not too aware of Wakeworld when I am here, if you know what I mean. I don't really think about it."
"Yeah, I totally know what you mean. I have a waking life too, in another dimension. A parallel Earth basically."
"Really? Is it that different?" 
"Actually, no. The main difference is that more people know about dreaming and also the aliens that created us. Put genes in us and all that shit."
"Right," I said. "Hey let's go look at the stars."
"Alright," he said.
We stepped out on to the landing pad, and looked up at the sky. I saw stars in a bright blue sky. 
"Whoah!" Sarnox and I said at the same time.
"What does it mean?" I said.
"Why don't you tell me, Nagual?" he grinned at me.
The dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I fell asleep into a WILD with the plan on going to do some more healing on Alicia.  The good news is she said she is feeling a little  bit better the last time I saw her IRL.  Not a lot better, but at this point I will see any sign of any small bit of progress as a success and reason to go on! 
> 
> I found myself on the moon.  I was in a temple.  I started following a path.  The location looked familiar.  I noticed I wasn't alone there.  Basara was there with me.  He said Q had told him about my plans to go heal Alicia and he would be glad to come help.  I thanked him.  Basara said if I was looking for Nomad he was acting like a goofball on his throne in the next room.  I chuckled to myself as I headed into that room.  Nomad was, indeed, acting like a goofball.  He was a purple jaguar man and he was standing on one hand on his throne.  He looked over at me from his upside down position.  He did a flip off of his hand and landed cat-like on his feet.  He asked if I was there to steal his throne again.  I said I have no interest in any thrones.  I said I wanted to see if he had the time to lend a bit of healing energy.  He said sure.  I told him Alicia has been feeling a bit better, so I wanted to keep trying.  He said to go ahead and open the portal and he would be right behind me.  I used Through the Never and opened a portal to Alicia's room.  The three of us went through it
> 
> On the other side we were in Alicia's room.  Alicia was on her bed sleeping.  Nomad transformed into a cute little purple jaguar cub with wings.  He then proceeded to pounce on Alicia.  He jumped up and down on top of her until her dream self sat up and looked at him.  She exclaimed how cute he was and gave him a big hug.  She then looked over at her door in a concerned manner.  She said if her mother found a cat in the room she would freak.  She held Nomad close to her chest, pressing him into her breasts.  He seemed to find that a bit awkward as he was now wiggling to get loose.  She released the cub.  She commented that he had wiggled to get down.  She looked at me for the first time.  She said Princess (a long haired white cat that I have) could learn a lot from this jaguar cub.
> 
> I noticed that the scene in the room had changed.  Apparently Alicia's dream was developing.  The room was now brightly lit when it had been dark when we entered.  Alicia asked if I was ready to go.  I said yes, but there was a stop I needed to make first.  She said ok, but she had to get to the meeting place so she could pay the assassin.  I did a double take.  Pay the assassin?!  She said of course, who else was going to kill her boss while she had an alibi?  She looked at me suspiciously.  "You are still willing to be my alibi, right?" she asked, "I already paid you, after all!"
> 
> "Of course," I said, "Of course I'll give you an alibi.  You do realize this is a dream, right?"
> ...



Note: I think this was two different dreams on the same night.
Raven and Alicia
I sat in my Temple, a lion-man, in the Temple of Nothing with my chin in my hand. Sarnox was practicing scrying with water. A beam of sunlight poured in. I was pondering my dream life. I saw Raven in my mirror. She was in the Biodome, creating a portal. "Nomad? Hey, Nomad? Are you coming?"
"Oh sure!" I said.
I jumped off the throne, and stepped through the mirror. BLOOP.
Raven looked at me funny, then we went through the portal into Alicia's bedroom.
"Nomad? Are you okay? You look kind of not right."
"Me? I feel fine."
"Why don't you just stay right there, and..."
Music came out of Raven. Golden energy flowed of of her into Alicia and I. Little black worms and bugs came out and off of me and writhed on the floor. Mice and crickets came out and ate the parasites.
"What was that?" I asked.
"Well, Q said it has to do with anger and frustration. You need to let things go."
"Even more than I have been?"
"Well, that's what he said, I mean, I don't really know what he's talking about, but I guess you do."
I played my didjeridoo. Golden energy flowed out of it into Alicia and Raven. Raven sighed, and said, "I feel a lot better. Thank you!"
Alicia's dream body was floating a foot or two above her bed. She stretched and yawned. She sat up and looked at Raven. "Oh hi, Raven. Raven?" She smiled and moved to the edge of an imaginary bed. She stepped off, then floated to the ground. She gave Raven a hug. "Hi, thanks for visiting me."
She looked at me. "Oh there's a big cat-man thing in my room!"
I turned into a purple jaguar cub so as not to frighten her. She walked to me and pet my head. "Hey, little guy. Can I pet you? Can we be friends?" She picked me up and carried me like a baby. I squirmed away and climbed on to her head.
"Hey! Hey you! Come back here!" She reached up. Raven laughed, and leaned on a white staff. I jumped off her head on to her bed, then on to the floor, and ran in around her room.
"Hey, kitty. Naughty kitty! Don't be scared."
I hid under a dresser. She got down on her knees and looked at me.
"Aw, did I scare you kitty?"
"You are dreaming," I whispered.
"Of course," she said.
"Oh, so you are lucid!"
"I don't know what you're talking about," she stood up. "Raven, you have a silly cat. It's telling me that I'm dreaming."
"Um, that's because you are."
"Yes, life is but a dream."
"Do you really think a purple jaguar cub would be talking to you unless you were dreaming?"
"Well, no. But, I mean, I know I'm dreaming, but it doesn't really matter."
"Oh! What do you mean it doesn't matter?"
"Well, you know, dreams are just silly things. Where's the little kitty?"
I crawled out from under the furniture. I sprouted wings and flew around Alicia's head.
"Oh there you are!" she said. I alighted on her bed. She pet my head and smiled at Raven.
"Hey, Alicia, do you want to go for a ride?"
"I don't know. I'm kind of too tired to just ride around while you do errands," yawned Alicia. "I mean, I love your company, but-"
"No, I mean, look, just come outside."

"Let's ride these mythical beasts!"
Alicia picked me up and carried me under one arm. Outside there was a pegasus and a golden dragon. "Let's ride these mythical beasts!" Raven said. The pegasus and dragon both moved to Raven and nuzzled her. Alicia set me down. I ran around them, sniffing them, then I turned into a black winged lion.
"Oo! I like him!" Alicia said, pointing at me. I grinned at her and Raven.
"Okay," Raven laughed. She got on her Pegasus, and Alicia got on my back. The five of us flew into the sky. Alicia grabbed my mane. The wind blew in our face. We soared over the treetops in the night sky. I landed on the dragon's back, and stretched my wings out. It felt like surfing. Then, I changed into my physical self. Alicia had her arms around my stomach, and we were both riding the dragon.
"This is so much fun!" she yelled in my ear. "It feels like riding a motorcycle. Hey, how do I know you, anyway?"
"In dreams!" I told her.
"Oh, right, you're one of my dream people."
"No, I'm real."
"Of course you are. Will you change back into a flying lion?"
"Sure!" I changed back into a black winged lion, and she was riding on me again. I took off of the dragon. We turned around. The dragon looked at me and smiled. The pegasus was galloping through the air.
"See, this a dream!" Raven shouted exuberantly to Alicia.
"Yes, Raven dear," she said. We landed in Alicia's yard. She climbed off my back, and patted my head. Raven climbed off of her Pegasus, and pet its face, speaking softly to it. She kissed its nose.
Raven walked to the golden dragon. She stroked his head and neck, and he smiled. "So, you know this impossible unless it was a dream."
"Yes, Raven," said Alicia, "Well, I am going to sleep now. Thanks for that fun little flying adventure." Alicia kissed my forehead, and scratched behind my ears. I rubbed up against her, and she almost fell over. "Whoah, big kitty!" she laughed. "I am going to go to sleep now."
"You already are asleep," said Raven in frustration.
"Then, how could I be so tired?" she laughed and stretched. She walked through the wall and crawled into bed.
"Are you going to remember this dream?" I asked.
"Do you want me to kitty? Well, I'll remember you next dream. I promise." She patted me on the head, and went to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was exhausted. I decided the Glen of Healing would be an awesome place to rest. I teleported there, half asleep. I felt warmth flowing into me, and toxins leaving me. Someone lifted my head, and gave me a drink of fruit juice. It was delicious. I was half-asleep. 
I awoke to voices. I heard the voices of Raven, MoSh, Selene and Basara.  I was too tired to open my eyes. I felt the Frost Giant pick me up, and carry me to his cave. He laid me down in the back, and told me to just rest. He said he would give me soup later when I got hungry.





> Dream 1: i was in a half asleep state. I felt the presence of nomad and Raven. I can't remember what it was. but i felt something different about Raven. I was asking what it was.
> 
>  Suddenly i was in a cave with them both.



I don't get how we are having similar dreams from the same perspective. But, here it is.

----------


## GreyDecay

I had a dream last night that i couldn't remember when i woke up because i had to rush to the car shop to keep an appointment i made. I think it was my first WILD because i remember doing a WBTB and when i went back to sleep i was lucid and aware that i was dreaming, but too scared to move because i thought it would wake me up. Anyway, i went to sleep with the intent of going to the moon to see if i could make my way to the tower and then making a portal to PortalBoat because i told him i would try to find him and make him lucid. I have a vague memory of dreaming about Portalboat and possibly Nomad, but i was probably just dreaming about them and not actually with them. I do remember some dialogue too, but not what was said. I'd like someones opinion on whether or not this was possibly my first SD, and if my WILD experience sounds like it might have been a success.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had a dream last night that i couldn't remember when i woke up because i had to rush to the car shop to keep an appointment i made. I think it was my first WILD because i remember doing a WBTB and when i went back to sleep i was lucid and aware that i was dreaming, but too scared to move because i thought it would wake me up. Anyway, i went to sleep with the intent of going to the moon to see if i could make my way to the tower and then making a portal to PortalBoat because i told him i would try to find him and make him lucid. I have a vague memory of dreaming about Portalboat and possibly Nomad, but i was probably just dreaming about them and not actually with them. I do remember some dialogue too, but not what was said. I'd like someones opinion on whether or not this was possibly my first SD, and if my WILD experience sounds like it might have been a success.



That's great that you attempted. So, this is your dream, basically: "_ I have a vague memory of dreaming about Portalboat and possibly Nomad, but i was probably just dreaming about them and not actually with them. I do remember some dialogue too_"  

Any other details?

Yes, it may be a shared dream, and it may have been a success.  But, the only way to verify is if another's dream is similar. Do not let the lack of verification discourage you. I have been in others' dreams which I don't remember, and vice versa, yet I have other dreams with the same people in which we both remember. 

Keep trying. Log your attempts in your dream journal, with as much detail as possible.

----------


## GreyDecay

I'll make my second attempt tonight, aided by a tall glass of apple juice and the promise of more time to sleep in tomorrow. Wish me luck!  ::content::

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream Healing in on the moon:

 I was standing with raven, Nomad, and a few others I did not recognize. We were all locked in an embrace. there was energy swirling all around us. Everyone Radiated a different color. Some were offering kind words of forgiveness and healing. others cried together. We all knew we would be strong again. All of my emotions were tenfold. I was getting disoriented.

 I left the group and wandered. I realized M wasn't there. I guess it's ok that she be by herself for now to get her bearings. I'll leave her alone for now. Still i felt very sad that i wouldn't be able to express my longing to set things right.

 Just then i noticed a small child holding my hand. She was about 4-5. I didn't know who she was. She looked like she was in a daze. She would have moments of lucidity and talk like a normal adult. I watched her zone in and out of this a few times. I was crouching on the ground now. She was clutching my arm tightly. I think we were both very confused.

 I woke up and pondered this. Could that be little C? the one i heard about?

 Dream 2: I was laying on the ground. The same child was patting me on the face very softly. She was patting me on my left eye. I looked at her. she said, "Well, are you going to be my..." Her voice jolted me it was so loud! I woke up before she finished the sentence.

 Be her what? Friend?, Joint dream gaurdian? take her to the dream park every now and then?

 I tried to talk to Q. I didn't get his message clearly. but he said that he liked my sincere desire for wanting to set right what I did to M. to cut her off like that. and since it was dangerous and forbidden to reach her in dreaming, I would instead help rehabilitate the child that was freed from her. It is a responsibility. I graciously accepted.





> I was in a forest clearing. Nomad was there in jaguar man form. He was floating over a pond. He was in lotus position. Allison was there. She was looking at me strangely. I looked back at her. I wondered what she was looking at.
> 
> "Yes?" I asked her.
> 
> "Are you going to disappear?" she asked.
> 
> "I hadn't planned on it" I said.
> 
> "You said you were waking up," she said, "so I thought you would disappear."
> ...







> DJ Notes:
> 
> Go to the moon, summon MoSh, hugs yaay.
> 
> Go to the Temple of Angels with Raven, and Warrior Tiger. Sacred Fountains. the pain of the Angels, and the power. Summon the Caduceus. where was Allison? here a the whole time.
> 
> Fight against Ultimecia. Many allies. The five lords. Pixy, Selene, Jo, Rainstorm. I can't keep track of everyone. I merge with Selene. My eyes glow like the moon. Moon-Ra. Astral tentacles out of my third eye. Vines. Ice. Moon nets. Tiger Lord.
> 
> The pentacle of the lords.  U's third eye implodes.  She shrieks with anger. Control is broken.  Seperate!
> ...







> Dream Notes: 
> 
> Cover myself with my spaceship, and fly to the Biodome. Raven? "She left awhile ago, mate, don't forget, you are dreaming.
> Sit in my temple and sigh.
> Do self-healing. Raven appears with Warrior Tiger. She appears as a Siberian Tiger. Raven is a black jaguar. I turn into a black tiger with purple stripes. Sarnox changes into a Mollosian.
> 
> We look at the stars. Silverwolf goes the sky, riding a wolf. We laugh. Let's find plants to bring back to the Biodome. 
> 
> Biodome
> ...

----------


## ragincajun2288

Wow I didn't know people on this site were sharing dreams that's pretty sweet. Me and my girl been trying to share dreams lately but she's still struggling with becoming lucid so it's pretty hard for her. I had a dream the other night that I was flying in a helicopter piloted by her but she doesn't remember it. Funny thing was I was hanging out the side door with a large microphone yelling at people, telling them to "wake up" (become lucid)? 

Anyways, next time I LD I'll try to make it a point to go to the moon, hopefully I'll see you guys there.

----------


## Raven Knight

Shared dream with WakingNomad and Raven Knight





> Note: This entire dream was non-lucid in spite of it being extremely weird! 
> 
> I was in a beautiful forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  There was a pond with colorful fish swimming around in it.  I didn't recognize the location.  I started walking around.  I stepped in a hole and fell on my face with a curse.  I pulled my foot from the hole and sat up on the ground.  I turned and looked at the hole.  It was a foot in diameter!  How in the world could I have missed such a huge hole?  I cursed at myself as I pulled myself to my feet to walk away.  I walked a bit farther and then heard something behind me.  I turned to look.  The hole was bigger now.  About three feet in diameter.  Woah  It had grown again.  I couldn't see a bottom to the hole now.  I wondered where it had come from.  I didn't sense any danger within the hole.  Just a possible adventure.  I wondered how I could get down there without making myself go splat.  I looked around for a vine or something to climb.  I wasn't finding anything.  I found that frustrating.  I thought I saw something a bit higher in a tree.  I backed away from the tree to see it better and I backed right into the hole!
> 
> I was falling into darkness.  I was wishing I could fly.  I was anticipating a rather hard impact at the bottom of the hole but the bottom of the hole never seemed to come.  Finally I saw the bottom rushing up at me slowing slowing stopped I was now hovering just inches over the bottom of the hole.  I was also in a passage.  I looked around the passage.  It stretched off to my left and right.  I wondered what I was supposed to do now.  I fell the final few inches to the ground.  The dirt was soft and it didn't hurt at all.  I got up.  The passage was tall enough for me to stand up in.  I looked back up the hole I had fallen through.  I could see a faint point of light up there.  No way to get back up.  So I might as well check out one of the passages.  I still didn't sense any danger.  I headed down the passage to my right.
> 
> The passage seemed to go on forever.  I somehow didn't question where the light was coming from.  Even with no visible sources of light I could see just fine.  Being underground should've rendered me virtually blind.  I finally came to an exit from the passage.  It was on the vertical face of a cliff.  The cliff went straight up and straight down from where I was.  I looked up.  Nothing visible but blue sky.  I looked down  Nothing visible but blue sky  WTF?  I tried to crawl a bit farther out so I could see better.  I was making sure I didn't lose my footing on the passage floor and I fell onto the face of the cliff?!  The face of the cliff was now as the ground  Uh that was weird.  I wasn't sure what to think of that.  I felt really disoriented.  I was walking on the face of the cliff but it felt like the ground.  I saw a bird flying over my head.  I wasn't even sure if it was over me or beside me.  That's how disoriented I was.  I started feeling like I would fall away from the face of the cliff.  I got down on my hands and knees because I felt more stable.  I looked back at the passage into the cliff.  The hole was still there.  There was a white rabbit peeking out of the hole.  I would have sworn the rabbit was laughing at me.
> 
> "Laugh it up, Thumper!" I yelled at the rabbit.  The rabbit laughed harder than ever.  I found the laughing rabbit slightly irritating.  I wanted to get to the rabbit and pull a Gibbs (a playful smack on the back of the head) on it.  I crawled towards the rabbit.  The rabbit was no longer laughing.  Now it seemed to be urging me on.  I still felt like I might fall off of the cliff face.  I felt like Spiderman, but I felt like I was about to lose my powers.  The rabbit was still urging me on.  I no longer wanted to pull a Gibbs on the rabbit.  I was almost to the rabbit.  It was hopping happily.  I was almost to the hole when I actually did fall off the face of the cliff and into the air.  I was falling 'down' away from the cliff face which actually made it feel more like I was falling sideways.  This was way too disorienting.  I woke up.







> I was hiding in a hollow in a tunnel. I was a little white rabbit. I knew she was going to walk past me soon. I heard her footsteps. A girl that looked like Little Red Riding Hood, but all in white, walked by me. I stifled a giggle. She started floating forward, as if she was falling, then she started walking on the wall of the cave, then the floor. I thought this was terribly funny. I covered my mouth with my paw and tried not to giggle.  She climbed out of the cave, and started walking on the surface of a cliff, which became the ground.  
> 
> I followed her very quietly right behind her. I almost jumped into her heel. When she got on to the ground, she turned into Alice.
> "Hullo?" she said. "What do we have here?"  She looked around at the sky. Animal shaped clouds were floating by. A winged hippo cloud flew by and grinned at her. 
> I popped my head out. "Heeheehee. Hi!" I said.
> "Well, you are you?"
> I couldn't remember. I shrugged my shoulders.
> "Christopher Ro-o-o-bin!" I said.
> "Well, you silly rabbit! That's not your name, and it's not my name either!"
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Comment: I am healing in the Cave of the Frost Giant, mummified, buried within dreams within dreams.  I am in my "inner world" an interdimensional pocket I created when I was a child, Neverwonderland, populated by fairy tale and Disney characters.  I forgot it was there, until I went there!

I was also non-lucid. I even forgot who I was. Thanks for visiting me, Raven Knight!

----------


## Man of Shred

Fascinating! i dreamed last night of a haunted house. in Raven knight's dream she picked me up from a haunted house. I started a dream... she finished it. Amazing!





> Haunted house:
> 
>  Me and some friends wanted to see a haunted house for halloween. So many things happened there. 
> 
>  First i went inside and there was two hallways that were slanting up. I went up one. But i seemed to be getting lost. I went into a room on my right and sat down at a computer. I began talking to MoS in DV chat. Suddenly Dally, my friend from didsbury was behind me. he said that he was a member of DV and i forget the username he gave. I talked to MoS saying that this user was behind me.
> 
>  Next i left the room and went up the hallway. I was pulled back to the entrance however and my shoes were missing. Someone pointed out that my shoes were on the roof. I climbed up the side of the house, i didn't see the shoes. I climbed up from another angle and spotted my shoes on top of a ladder. I went down to find the window where the ladder was. I climbed onto the ladder but it was kind of broken. I climbed up the ladder anway and it fell over along with my shoes. I was inside the house but there was grass and dirt everywhere. A woman pointed out my shoes.
> 
>  They were on the ground. so i picked them up and put them back on. I was at the entrance again so i went to the left hallway slanting up. at the end of a hallway i found my dad there. and suddenly i was outside again.
> ...







> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and the goal of picking up both Allison and MoSh before heading into a world Q had told me about that is similar to a Fallout III scenario. I fell asleep with this goal in mind. The images on the inside of my eyelids took form as I slipped into a WILD
> 
> I was in a strange place. I looked around to see where I was. It was a fairly normal looking neighborhood all except for one house which was inexplicably shrouded in darkness and creepiness. My attention was caught by that house. I headed over towards it. It looked sooooo out of place. Dark clouds and lightning around it while the rest of the neighborhood was sunny and warm. Someone was walking out of it at a leisurely pace. That seemed odd considering the creepiness factor of the house. That someone was a man and he came over to me. He said for me not to waste my money. The haunted house wasn't impressive. I commented that they had sure gone to a lot of trouble to make the outside look creepy. He said it was all on the outside, nothing cool inside. I looked at the man I was talking to and a name popped into my mind. He was turning to walk away.
> 
> "MoSh?" I asked him.
> 
> He stopped and looked at me.  "Yeah," he said as he looked at me closely.
> 
> "You're dreaming," I said, "Do a reality check. It's me, Raven!" I didn't notice what he did for a reality check or if he did one at all. "Allison wants to come. Let's go get her."
> ...

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Do y'all ever think about how the Moon is a hollow spacecraft that drifted here attracted by the warm glow of awareness here on earth and is filled with parasitic IBs and sucubi who feed off of our psychich energy and emotions? What about Solar worlds or Venusian worlds or better yet....  
                                 SIRIUS!!!
                                                   Has anyone explored the planets in the Sirian star system? They call it the Dog Star but that is a misnomer. The word Cannabis (marijuana, pot, reefer, pakalolo,etc) refers to Sirius. Cannabis comes from the words Canine and Bis. Or double dog. Sirius is actually two stars. Astronomers came to know about this only recently but so-called primitive tribal people, but dreaming sophisticates, have known this for millenia. 
         Waking Nomad, if you can go to the Moon all the time you can try to make it to Sirius. See if the word ITA means anything there and let me know.
         Peace.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Do y'all ever think about how the Moon is a hollow spacecraft that drifted here attracted by the warm glow of awareness here on earth and is filled with parasitic IBs and sucubi who feed off of our psychich energy and emotions? What about Solar worlds or Venusian worlds or better yet....  
>                                  SIRIUS!!!
>                                                    Has anyone explored the planets in the Sirian star system? They call it the Dog Star but that is a misnomer. The word Cannabis (marijuana, pot, reefer, pakalolo,etc) refers to Sirius. Cannabis comes from the words Canine and Bis. Or double dog. Sirius is actually two stars. Astronomers came to know about this only recently but so-called primitive tribal people, but dreaming sophisticates, have known this for millenia. 
>          Waking Nomad, if you can go to the Moon all the time you can try to make it to Sirius. See if the word ITA means anything there and let me know.
>          Peace.



Do you double dog dare me? Do ya?

Actually, I have been planning on going to Sirius and the Pleiades. I never thought of that first concept. Interesting.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Do you double dog dare me? Do ya?
> 
> Actually, I have been planning on going to Sirius and the Pleiades. I never thought of that first concept. Interesting.



It is just something I've been reading lately. Here is the breakdown:

The succubae and other parasitical IBs in the occult lore have historically inhabit the lunar astral realms. The connection the author is making is that these are the Greys (you know these aliens) that either have a base inside the moon or on the far side of the moon. Their DNA is corrupted and they need to reproduce with humans in an attempt to fix their DNA to get their emotions and empathy back. They cannot evolve or reproduce on their own. As they age they replace their organs with prosthetic nano-technolofy organs so that they are now moslty artificial. But also they exist on the border of the physical and astral frequencies. 

The Moon siphons off our emotional energy that these beings feed on, having none of their own. The Moon is a dead planetoid that survives parasitically off of Earth and the Sun. Having no light of its own it reflects the light of the sun in order to mesmerise us.

The author went on to say that for the healing and ascension of the Humans and the Earth, we need to balance out the masculine divinity with the feminine divinity. So we need to honor the male principal of divinity as represented by the Sun and the female principle as the Earth rather than the Moon. We are the mind of Earth and if we don't succeed in enlightenment the Earth will not ascend and therefore die out.  :Sad: 

He also points out that the Greys are feeding off of our imbalance because we are destroying the Earth (raping) with too much Yang energy and the Greys are yin beings so in a sense they are serving a function to balance the Energies. So we will never become free of alien IB dominance unless we learn to honor the Earth and stop trying to prove our manhood by raping the earth with our technology and sciences but rather use our technology and science in a more nurturing to the Earth way.

Just something I've been thinking about. I am digesting this information before I assimilate it or not into my worldview.

But YES, I double Dog Dare you to visit Sirius. Especially the planets in the system. And find out if the word ITA means anything or ITANAMI

----------


## aliciaagraceful

Weird. i read this thread a little for the first time last night and ironically, I had a LD last night (hadn't had one in a while too) and I flew to the moon and saw 2 people with what looked like to be armor fighting lol. I never fought in a dream before so one of them knocked me off the moon!

----------


## Man of Shred

> Weird. i read this thread a little for the first time last night and ironically, I had a LD last night (hadn't had one in a while too) and I flew to the moon and saw 2 people with what looked like to be armor fighting lol. I never fought in a dream before so one of them knocked me off the moon!



Sounds like two of us were practicing with our witchblades.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Weird. i read this thread a little for the first time last night and ironically, I had a LD last night (hadn't had one in a while too) and I flew to the moon and saw 2 people with what looked like to be armor fighting lol. I never fought in a dream before so one of them knocked me off the moon!



What color was the armor?

Sorry that happened! Come back!

----------


## Spi

I posted this in Raven's topic, did you see me in your dream? I was on the moon singing "WakingNomad! Raven Knight!" over and over with my arms swinging. Ask me if you want to see my dream image.

----------


## Lucidness

How can you share dreams with someone though? Do you live together or something or what?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I posted this in Raven's topic, did you see me in your dream? I was on the moon singing "WakingNomad! Raven Knight!" over and over with my arms swinging. Ask me if you want to see my dream image.



That is awesome. No, I didn't see you. What did you see? We'll meet up.





> How can you share dreams with someone though? Do you live together or something or what?



Check out the tutorial in my signature. We live in different states.

----------


## Spi

That was only my second time on the moon. They only last a few seconds. I hardly was able to scope around. At that time, I could only see myself in third person rejoicing. Wonder how I could make it easier to stay there. Any more details of this shared moon you can tell me so I can get a good picture?

----------


## aliciaagraceful

immediately when I woke up, and wrote down the dream, I didn't get into detail about the color so I didn't write it down and forgot. Maybe I should next time, and I'll try that again!

Wait were any of you on the moon last night??

----------


## Man of Shred

Sometimes Shared dreams follow a particular plotline.

Raven's Dream:

11/27/09 Bribe From the Anti-Christ?!
I fell asleep with a lot of negative energy tonight. I'm not entirely sure where it came from. I got rid of some of it killing Templars in Assassin's Creed II, but there was still plenty left when I fell asleep using my light / sound machine to slip into a WILD…

I found myself in the biodome. I was standing near the pond with the colorful fish. I was feeling a bit negative. I wanted to hurt someone. I was going to find someone to hurt. I used Through the Never and opened a portal to somewhere I was needed. A portal opened and I used it. I thought I heard someone say my name as I left.

"Raven! Wait!" said a man behind me. But the portal was already closing.

I looked around in my new location. There was a man there with me. I didn't recognize the location. The place was non-descript. Looked like the interior of the Animus in Assassin's Creed. Nothing to see in any direction. Just a solid ground to stand on. I looked at the man again. Was he the person I was ok to kill? I had been hoping for more than one. Like a nice army of Templars… or a camp full of slave traders… Maybe this guy was powerful. Maybe it would suffice. He didn't look particularly powerful. He was wearing a suit and tie. He looked more like a banker than a warrior. I walked over to him and asked who he was and what he wanted. He smiled at me. I was getting the urge to shove a hidden blade in his neck. I fought the urge, thinking it was just my negative energy.

"You could be a very rich woman, Ms. Knight," he said, still sounding like a business man.

"What are you talking about?" I asked him, "This is a dream. I can summon all the money I want." I summoned a bunch of $100 bills to rain down on us. I then summoned a rain of gold coins… and then a barrel filled with assorted precious gems. "I could summon a vault filled with gold coins and swim in it like Scrooge McDuck!" I summoned a pool full of coins and dove in. The pool felt like swimming in water but I was swimming in coins. I surfaced and climbed out of the pool. I knocked a coin out of my ear. "So what do I want with money?"

"Not in here, of course," the man said in an impatient way, "On the physical plane. I have the connections to get you everything you've ever wanted. You want to start Outer Realms Software? Consider it done. With the best in the field to help you with every possible aspect. So you can focus on the creative parts. If we work together everything you've ever wanted will be yours."

"That's going to happen anyway," I said, "I am on the path I need to be on. My energy will guide me there without selling out… who are you? You look familiar…" His image changed slightly, or my perception of him changed. He looked like Nicolae Carpathia, the deceptive anti-Christ from the Left Behind book series that I read a few of. The meaning of that was clear. He was lying through his teeth.

"So," Nicolae said, "Do we have a deal?" He had a fancy looking pen and a piece of parchment.

"Do you know how I can tell you're lying?" I asked him, feeling more annoyed at him for trying to deceive me.

"What?" he asked.

"Your lips are moving," I said, "I'm really not in a good mood right now. So you had better get lost before I tear your dick off and shove it so far up your ass that you're giving yourself a fucking blowjob!"

"You should really reconsider," Nicolae said.

"Ok," I said, "Let me see that parchment." I went over to him. He was smiling as he handed me the parchment. He was smiling right up to the point where I formed Witchblade into a hidden blade and gutted him with it.

"You…" Nicolae gasped out, "have… made… a big… mistake…"

"Go tell that to your father in Hell," I told him and used Battery to hit him with a bolt of lightning. He was dead. His body disappeared.

A portal opened behind me. I saw Nomad through it. I was feeling dizzy now. I went through to see Nomad. He was in the biodome. He was looking at me with a concerned look.

"What's up?" I asked him, "Kill any anti-Christs lately? I just gutted and toasted one." I laughed a bit insanely. The fact my laugh sounded insane made me laugh even more maniacally.

"You need healing," Nomad said.

"I need an anit-anti-Christ repellant…" I said, "I bet the anti-Christ is just Robert de Sable in disguise… Those damn fucking Templars are everywhere! They all need to die!" I thought I shouldn't have said that… "No… I'm not talking about you, Malkus… you're not really with the Templars anymore… This is the land of No Templars. No TemplarS. That means there can be one. And you don't really count as a Templar because you're with us now… and…" I was feeling even dizzier. And I was rambling. And Malkus wasn't even there. So I was talking to someone who wasn't there. Not a good sign. I felt dizzy and then everything around me faded to black.
__________________

Nomads dreams:

Speak up, sonny boy!

They were following me in the wormhole. I spun my bed around, and shot lasers at them. They shot lasers back at me. I formed a merkabah and the lasers bounced off. I landed on the Moon. I stretched and sat on the edge of my bed. I looked like Ebenezer Scrooge.
“We want to speak to you sir,” they said.
“Eh, speak up sonny boy!”
“Sir, we want to speak to you. It’s regarding your social security number.”
“What? Oh, that program is a sham!” I said dismissively. I summoned a walker, and made my way to the gate of the biodome. One of the remote viewers tried to hand me a paper.
“Damn the IRS! I hate politicians!” I said.
”Hostile Detected, back away from The Biodome,” said the Bidome’s AI.
I made a keypad appear, just to be silly. I punched in a code: 888888888888888888 to the infinite power. In other words, I punched 8 til the end of time. That’s the code to get in. haha.
The remote viewer got lasered and teleported away. I laughed. The gate opened up, and I walked through. I changed into a lion-man in my Five suit, then a three piece suit. I found Raven sitting on the bench by the koi pond staring into it.
“Raven? Are you...”
”Okay,” she said. “Let’s practice-“ she stood up weakly, then collapsed into my arms. “Aw,” I said. I picked her up, and put her over my shoulder. I changed my suit to be an all-white superhero suit with a white cape, and a five on my chest.
MoSh appeared. He was wearing blue jeans, worn running shoes, and a green tshirt with a cartoon snake on it, and a black hoodie that said “MoSh” on the hood, and the “s” was a snake. “What happened?”
“Raven’s sick.” I was a lion-man wearing scrubs and a light on my forehead. “Aw,” he said, and stroked her hair. “Where are we going?” he said.
“To the Cave of the Frost Giant.”
Silverwolf, Allison, and Basara appeared. “We are coming, too,” said Silverwolf. SIlverwolf was a werewolf in a brown robe holding a gnarled wooden staff, that had a wolf’s paw holding a wooden orb at the top. She had one green eye, and one grey eye. Allison nodded. Allison was wearing a bright red dress, and she had red horns shaped somewhat like bat wings, and she also had something like red bat wings coming out of her back. They were shaped like a praying mantis’ forelegs. She had a black and red wand, with a gargoyle perched atop an orb at the top. She had light blue eyes.. Robert (MoSh) sprouted angel wings, and the snake on his tshirt had glowing eyes that changed color, and a stripe down its side that changed color. It sprouted white angel wings, and looked at me and grinned. Robert’s eyes became bright green.

The Sacred Pentacle
I waved a white ram’s head wand with glowing eyes in front of the mirror. We stepped through to the Glen of Healing. I laid her down gently in the grass. I stood at her head, as the grass lifted her up. I placed my hands on her temples. Silverwolf played a small ocarina, then, wooden flute, then pan pipes. Allison’s wand spun, and changed into a caduceus. Basara and MoSh played guitar. A pentacle of red energy was formed. I summoned my caduceus, and made it spin. A vortex formed, channeling ambient golden energy into the pentacle. Allison’s did also. Red energy came out of Basara, green energy out of MoSh, and blue energy out of Silverwolf.
The pentacle spun in all directions, forming a sphere. The Frost Giant appeared, and blew herbs into the sphere, which went down into Raven’s wounds. The Frost Giant picked her up, and put her on his back. Joseph flew down, a white eagle, and grabbed Raven’s arms of her dream body, and we went to his cave. The Frost Giant set Raven’s astral body down in the cave. It was mummified, glowing yellow. Joseph turned into a boy, and gave Raven a blanket. The Frost Giant summoned a bowl, and scooped soup into it, then handed it to her. Raven quietly sipped it. “Even warriors need to rest sometimes,” he said. Raven smiled, and he put his arm around her, and I saw blue energy spin around Raven eyes, and it looked like a fog lifted off her head. She sighed.
“So, you’re going to rest here awhile, Raven?” I said to her dream body.
“Actually, I am going to take a nap. I’ll catch up with you later.” she said, stretching.
“Okay,” I laughed. “See you in dreams.”
Raven went to sleep.
I turned around. Basara was gone. “So-“
Silverwolf turned into a little witch. She jumped on a broomstick, and sailed away, saying, “Up, up and away!” Allison gave me a hug, and kissed my cheek. Then, she gave MoSh a hug, and kissed his cheek. He stumbled back for a second, and blushed. She giggled. She turned into a Siberian tiger, and knocked me down. She licked my face, and batted my head. She said, “Bye!” and jumped out of the cave. She sprouted wings, and flew away, turning into a wolf.
“So, they’re gone. Do you want to dream with me?” I asked MoSh.
“Sure, why not? Where are we going?”
”Let’s go back to the Biodome.”
“Okay.”


*Imps*
I created a portal, and we stepped through. We landed outside the biodome. There were little red imps crawling in and out of holes all around the bidome. MoSh roared and became a naga. I became a lion man in a white superhero suit with a five on it. I summonned the Beast, my sentient didjeridoo/club, and ran around bashing them. MoSh flew around striking from the sky.
“No!” they said. “We are not dream demons. We are dreamers. We are remote viewers. This is a disguise. We are not supposed to be in this plane.”
“What? Really?”
One of the imps changed into one of the Men in Black, then he showed me the special Remote Viewer laser gun. It was Ralph. He changed back into an imp. “Call your friend off!” he said telepathically.
“MoSh, stop! These are friends!”
”What?” he said, with an imp in his mouth.
“These are friends.” I said.
“Really?” he said spitting the imp out.
MoSh changed back into himself. Ralph told me we had to move the Biodome to a safer location, and they were going to help us. He said that there are too many remote viewers watching us, and they were going to help us disguise it, but our friends could still find it just as easily. 
“Let’s do it, I trust you,” I said. The imps tunneled under the Biodome, and it lifted out of the ground, with a lot of grey dirt and rock. At the bottom of the hole in the ground was a curved surface of swirling energy. 
“That energy is the soul of the moon, the center energy surface. We are moving the Biodome away from here, and underground, closer to the center energy, thusly making it more powerful, and hidden under moon rock. To your friends and allies, The Biodome will appear the same. To hostiles, just more moonscape.”
“Awesome!” I said. They replaced the moon rock in the hole, and buried a small black cube in it with an antenna. The cube was about one foot square. The antenna stuck up out of the ground. An transparent image of the Biodome appeared.
“This is a holographic image replicator,” said Ralph. “Basically what it’s doing is projecting an astral image of the Biodome in its old location. To you it looks ghostly, but to a remote viewer, it looks very solid, especially from a distance. When they get closer, it looks more ghostly. This is to confuse them, and waste their time. They will be attracted to it like moths to a flame. The antenna also broadcasts that this is the location of the Biodome so remote viewers will hone in on it."
A bunch of RV imps hopped through the moon like when fish jump when something bigger is chasing them. "The real Biodome has now been moved. Let's go there now." We teleported to the Biodome. 
"It looks exactly the same!" I said.
"Well, how the hell are we breathing? I mean, how are we going to get sun, um... What I mean, is, isn't it going to be claustraphobic?" MoSh asked.
"Well, do you feel claustraphobic?" Ralph said.
"No," MoSh said.
"Exactly. Now let's see what it looks like from the outside."
We teleported to the surface of the moon. Nothing was there. "See with True Sight," said Ralph. Then, I could see through the grey soil, and the Biodome was underneath it. "And now you are close to the source!" said Ralph. 
"Awesome!" I said. Ralph turned into an imp, winked at me, then dove into the moon soil like it was water. He and the other imps waved at me, then tunnelled away.
"That was weird!" said MoSh.
"I know, right? Hey, where do you want to go?"
"Let's uh... hey, let me try and make a portal."
"Awesome! Do it!" I said.
MoSh summoned a black electric guitar with silver writing on it. He played a song, and a portal opened. It was swirling black and white, and had purple and gold lightning crackling around the edges. "Whoah! That was so easy!" he said.
"You're a natural Bard," I smiled. "Let's go."

 My vague dream of the next event:

Dream 1: I'm in some restaurant at some buffet. I am talking to some man who seems normal. but then he starts ranting about stuff that makes no sense. I leave him and sit down with another man who saw the whole scene.

The man was telling me that the guy i talked to was schizophrenic. I started telling him my mom was one but suddenly i fell out of the dream.

I kept falling and falling. I could hear myself screaming. I also heard another voice screaming as I fell. it was female. Her voice tone and pitch shifts matched mine. This went on for about 10 seconds. I was trying to figure out who the other voice was but i slammed into my physical body and woke up.

 Nomads version:

The Cafe
He was staring at his portal, mouth agape. I grabbed his wrist, and we went through. We tumbled into a French cafe. I stepped behind the bar. There was no one there. I started taking orders. MoSh sat down at a table. He was writing something. I started serving coffees. We were in somewhere in Hawai'i.
A cute French girl walked in. She was wearing striped stockings, small ballet shoes, a short black denim skirt, a white blouse, a small black denim jacket, and a small black hat. She had on a red scarf, which accented her bright red lipstick and her pail skin. She was holding a notebook and a cigarette holder. She was looking for someone. She saw MoSh. "Ah, there you are!" I heard her think. She was disappointed that he hadn't noticed her yet. She walked to him, and stood in front of him. I decided to be a waiter, and serve them coffee. Other people kept ordering, so I only heard snatches of the conversation, plus I didn't want to be rude.
MoSh saw her feet, then he slowly looked up. She abruptly bent down, and said, "Boo!" He fell back in his chair a bit, and regained his balance. He adjusted his glasses. "Oh, hi!" he said, standing up. He put out his hand, and she gave him a hug. Then, she shook his hand.
"It's good to finally meet you," she said.
I walked over to take their order. No one thought it strange that I was a lion-man. Hmm. "Hello, my name is Juargawn, and I will be your waiter this lovely balmy afternoon. What would you like to drink?"
"Oh, uh, menus? Can we get menus?" MoSh said.
"You don't need a menu. You can have anything you want. Plus, everything here is free."
"Wow, really?" said the woman.
"Yeah! This is a dream cafe."
"Well, in that case, I will have an espresso... and a slice of chocolate cheesecake."
"A slice? Are you sure you don't want a whole cake?" I asked her.
"Well, I don't know..."
"All our dishes and drinks are zero calories at The Dream Cafe," I said.
"Well, in that case, I'll take two! A chocolate cheesecake, drizzled with peanut butter, and a caramel apple cheesecake. Um... and ice cream."
"Which flavor?"
"Um... 31. Thirty-one flavors."
"Okay," I laughed.
"And, I'll have a hard coffee," said MoSh.
"Uh, excuse me?"
"A coffee with liquor in it. Vodka, rum works... Whatever."
"Okay, hard coffee... cream in that, sir?"
"Yes, lots."
"And would you like dessert?" MoSh was staring at the woman.
"Huh? Uh, no thanks."
I walked to the counter, and made their drinks. The woman showed him her poems. She blushed when she took out her book. "This is the only time you'll see me shy..." she said. MoSh summoned an acoustic guitar, and began tuning it. I served them their drinks, and said, "You dessert will be right up, miss."
I decided to delay the dessert to make the dream last longer. I thought the whole thing was hilarious.
I heard her say her name was something like Alice or Alicia. She began smoking from a cigarette holder. She offered it to MoSh. He said, "No, I have to cut back. On this stuff, too," he said looking down in his cup.
I decided it was time for dessert. I made two cakes and a giant bowl of 31 balls of ice cream. I was bringing it to their table, when a grey blur slammed into MoSh. Some kind of werewolf tackled him, and his astral body fell through the floor. A hole opened in the floor, and the woman fell in with him. They started screaming. The werewolf was pummeling MoSh's dream body. I charged at the werewolf, and it bit into MoSh's torso, and ripped his upper body out. The werewolf just looked at me, as it gulped down his organs. It had red glowing eyes. I slammed into it, and we were suddenly in outer space. It fell backwards, and regained its footing.

Saberwolf
"Who the fuck are you?" I said.
He roared at me, then he grew two large fangs. He had the head of a saber-toothed tiger, and the body of a werewolf, and was all grey. He lunged at me, and pounced on me, knocking me down. He roared in my face. It felt like hot wind. "I'm Saberwolf, bitch!" he said. I tossed him off of me, and summoned a shield and a whip, changing into a lava minotaur. He lunged at me, and tore into my chest as his face became stone, before i got a chance to block him with my shield. I opened my claws, changing back into Juargawn. We tumbled through space, tearing at each others' flesh. I dug my feet into his stomach, and threw him off of me. Both of us had shreds of bloody flesh hanging off of us. He charged at me, then Koomo grew out of me, about 30 feet high, and grabbed Saberwolf as he ran and picked him up. He held him to his nose, sniffed him, grunted, then tossed him away. Batman appeared and scooped him up, and tossed him into a horizontal Selene portal floating in the sky. Selene winked at me, and I blew her a kiss. Batman and Selene disappeared from sight.


 My dreams of the next event:

Dream 3: I'm sitting at a bar table with some girl. It is someones birthday party. The bartender says for everyone to order the man a drink. I go up and order a tequila. The man hands me one but i say "One for the birthday man as well"

Dream 4: I'm at a picnic table in some park with the same woman from the previous dream. I am playing some guitar or something.

 Nomads Version:

The Space Bar
"Where's MoSh?" I thought. I was in the cave of the Frost Giant. MoSh was sitting there. "He's fine," the Frost Giant said. Suddenly MoSh fell through the floor. He screamed. The Frost Giant laughed. I followed MoSh. He was going down a wormhole. He kept screaming. I grabbed on to his ankle. We landed in a bar. I was a bartender. I was a lion-man again. No one noticed, but maybe it was because we were in a space bar. There were aliens and humans milling about. I recognized it as the same bar I had bartended at before in dreams with Warrior Tiger and Raven. MoSh was wearing a black leather jacket, and boots. He was sitting at the bar. His guitar was placed on the barstool next to him. He was a bit of a big beast of a man. I was bigger too, for some reason. There was a small stage in the corner with a mic and a stool at it. The walls were all a light colored wood. Some people were playing pool and smoking cigarettes.
"What'll you have? Everything's free."
"Old Milwaukee," said MoSh.
"Um, everything's free... you want... here, let me make you the house brew. Just try it."
I poured him a glass of beer with a tab that said, "Amber Space Brew," and gave it to him. He tried it. "That is one tasty beer!" he said.
Two giggly young women walked up to MoSh. One was a brunette, one was a blond woman. There were very curvy and bouncy. "Hi, we like your guitar playing. Well, my friend does. I mean, I like your music, but your friend thinks you're cute."
"'My friend thinks you're cute? How old are you girls? Do I need to see your ID?" I laughed.
"Sh! Juargawn!" one of them scolded. "Well, we both think you are cute, actually. Do, you have... um, are you taken?"
"Well, there's always room for one more lady in my life," he grinned.
They gasped, "That's horrible!"
He picked up his guitar. "Do you have a problem with Lady?" he said.
The word "Lady" was written on his guitar in silver letters.
"Oh, you!" the second girl said. "Aren't you going to buy us a drink?"
"On the house!" I said. "Well, everything's free, since this is a dream!" I laughed.
"It is?" said the brunette woman.
Suddenly the wall exploded inward, and there was a man sitting atop a motorcycle on the rubble as the dust cleared. He reminded me of War-Bringer in black leather. He had bone-white skin, red eyes, with yellow pupils, and bright red lips, and yellow teeth. His head was knobby, and he had an earring in his ear. He stepped off of his bike and took off his jacket and threw it over his shoulder.
"I feel like a drink," he yelled.
"Not after you busted through the wall of my bar, asshole!" I said.
"Hey, fuck you, barmaid! Make me a drink!"
I turned into a French maid. "Well, what do you want, handsome?" I asked.
"Huh?" he said, confused. "I'll have a tall Frappucino Gelato."
"What the fuck is that?" I thought. "I'll just make something up... with poison."
"La... la... la... " I sang tunelessly as I wiggled my butt, and mixed up his drink. I poured a bottle in that said: shrinking potion. I made coffee with some soft mushy ice cream on top.
"Hello, ladies," he said as he forced his way between MoSh and the women. I handed him the drink. He gulped it down. He immediately shrunk down to the size of a roach.
"Hey, you asshole!" he said to me, and teleported away. We laughed. He was back instantly riding another motorcycle. He had a chain in his hand. He threw it over one of the women's neck, and yanked her to his chest.
"She is in pain," he said. He grabbed the other woman. "I have what I have come looking for, and now I bid you assholes adieu." He threw one woman over his shoulder, and had another woman under his arm. He got on his bike, and it started though his hands were full. He rode off.
"Shit! We should've told that woman that this is a dream, so she wouldn't have to feel pain."
"Dammit, we received his suggestion!" said MoSh. "Let's follow him."

Belle, WTF
I summoned The Beast, and she growled and turned into a chomp-chomp, and lurched me forward. MoSh grabbed on to my shoulder. The Beast followed an energy trail, and we got sucked into a wormhole. We were flying forward. MoSh was holding on to my ankle. We landed in a garden. I realized this was Saberwolf. I saw Saberwolf set the two women down gently. He turned into The Beast from the Disney movie. He touched their chins. They looked terrified. "Apparently this douchebag has a Beast fantasy, and he drags women here into his Inner World. Creepy." I said.
"The sick fuck," MoSh said, slamming his fist into his palm. MoSh lunged forward changing into a Siberian tiger-man. He knocked Saberwolf over, and began pummeling him in the face. Saberwolf changed into his biker form, and took the hits. He scowled at MoSh, then threw him off. MoSh shot a net out of his right hand, and it closed around Saberwolf. He picked him up, and slammed him back and forth. He slammed him so hard, the net broke, and Saberwolf tumbled out, and rolled across the lawn. I summoned a portal, and Saberwolf tumbled into it. I closed the portal. MoSh nodded to me. He grabbed the women, one under each arm. "Let's get out of here," he said. A jetpack appeared on his back, and he blasted off. I followed him to the Glen of Healing. MoSh set the women down. The looked confused and disoriented. "What's your name? Names, I mean?" MoSh said.
"Maria and Jenn," they said. They looked out of place with purses and hoop earrings.
"Well, just relax," MoSh said. "I-"
A grey blur flew through the glen, and knocked MoSh into a portal. I followed.

River BattleWe fell through a portal in the sky, and landed in a shallow river. Sabertooth was in his animal form. "Don't you know who I am?" MoSh said.
"Yes, I know you, you bastard. What the hell did you do with her?"
"I don't know what the hell you are talking about. All I know is you are really pissing me off."
"That's the point, dumbass!" said Saberwolf.
"SHUT UP!" said MoSh, roaring like a thousand cobras. "I AM NAGA!" He changed into a great green and white winged serpent, and flew through the air at Saberwolf. Saberwolf clawed at him, then MoSh wrapped himself around him, and squeezed him in his coils. Raven appeared in the sky. She looked like an angel. "Why aren't you doing anything, Nomad?" she said.
"I think he's fine," I said. Raven fired blasts of sunlight into Saberwolf's eyes, blinding him. Then, she sang this piercing note which seemed to deafen only Saberwolf. He grabbed his eyes, then his ears. MoSh squeezed, then bit him in his back, between the shoulderblades. Saberwolf collapsed. MoSh turned into a knight. I saw his green witchblade armor on him. The witchblade said, "Let's chop off his head."
"I injected him with sleeping venom," he said. "He won't be doing anything for awhile."
Raven alighted next to us in the river.
"Well, who the hell is that? Is he a nightstalker?" asked Raven.
"I don't know. He calls himself Saberwolf."
"He's nuts," said MoSh.
"He has an ancient grudge against you. Maybe dating back to Atlantis," I said.
"So, he's a dreamer, like us?" said MoSh.
"Yeah, seeing as his Inner World looks like a Disney movie, I would have to say yes. Well-" I looked over at Saberwolf, and saw his body float downstream to a waterfall. "Oh well!" I said, and we all laughed.
"Anyway, you should, we all should bar this guy from our dreams, or kick his ass."
"He needs healing," I heard the voice of the Frost Giant in my head.
"The Crystal Golem says," Raven said.
"I know."
"Hey, don't interrupt."
"Sorry."
"He needs healing," Raven and I said in unison.
"That asshole?" said MoSh.
"Well, he may be an ally one day," I said.
"Dude, are you serious? That fucker is ruining my good dreams! What a grand douchebag."
"I know. But, Tooth fucked up my dreams, but he was really just Joseph."
"Well, I don't know... Shit, I am going to wake up."
"Ok, bye," I said.
"No, wait, how do I stay in a dream?" he said.
"I don't know, how about drink some water from this stream here?"
"Good idea," he said.
MoSh drank the water.
"Oh my god! This water is so pure and refreshing."
"Is it?" Raven and I asked.
We drank the water. We stuck our heads in and looked at each other. Raven and I had heads like crocodiles, and MoSh had a head like a catfish. "Hey this is where I was with Beachgirl when we swam upriver and met the River God!" I said.
"Cool!" MoSh said.
"And he looked like you!" I said.
"How do I look?" MoSh stood up, and looked at his reflection. He looked how he does in physical form. "Hmm. No different."
"You were just a catfish!" Raven and I laughed.
"So, did the water thing work?" I asked.
"Yeah, I don't feel like I am going to wake up- oh shit!"
MoSh disappeared in a flash of white light.

Talking at the edge of a Waterfall
"Oh well," I shrugged to Raven. I gave her a big hug. "Are you okay? I was worried about you."
"Well, the Crystal Golem said it's basically an astral parasite, so it doesn't really affect my dream body much. Strange, huh? But, that little fucker acts like a beacon to astral entities, negative ones."
"Yuck. So how do we kick its ass?"
"Well, he said it has to do with ancient past, and it's a life journey of discovery that I have to go on to cure myself of it."
"Whoah, sounds epic!" I said.
"Yeah, well... I just want to get rid of it right now. I hate that thing... crawling around in the back of my head. Gross! It actually comes and goes. It's not a true parasite, or a whole parasite, but a tiny colony, like a virus. It's more like a disease, actually, an astral sickness."
"Aw, I'm sorry!" I said, and gave her a big hug. I felt her crying. I kissed her cheek and stroked her hair.
"What's wrong with me? I just... ah... I am so frustrated."
I held her close, and focused on love energy coming out of my heart chakra into hers. "Hey, let's sit on the edge of the waterfall!" I said.
"Okay! We can do that, and not fall off, because this is a dream."
"Right!" I said.
We sat on the edge of the waterfall. I floated off, and sat in lotus. "Hey, look, I am Piccolo!" I said.
"He can train you," Raven laughed. "He's not as powerful as Vegeta, but he knows some cool tricks and combat techniques. You should watch him on Youtube."
"Okay," I laughed, and sat down next to her. I felt coldness coming out of her hand underwater. The water was warm. I picked her hand up, and held it in both of mine.
"Oh, your hands are cold!" I said. "Is it the water? Are you okay?"
I blew heat on to her hand.
"Thanks," she said. "No, not the water, it just happens when I get depressed sometimes."
"Aw, give me your other hand." I warmed up her other hand.
A cherub appeared, and gave us little white flowers. We ate them. "Mm, tastes like orange creamsicles!" I said.
"Mine tastes like white chocolate, with oreo cookies!" said Raven.
"Awesome!"
"Where are we?" Raven said.
"We are on the outskirts of the City of Nowhere, in the Land of Nod. This part is very wild. I don't even know a lot of what's here. I know there are some shamans living in this jungle, or that may have been real... shamans... shit, we could be in Panama for all I know. I am planning on going there, ya know."
"Right, Dream Temples."
"You remembered."
"Of course. Hey, look at the sky!"
The sun was setting, and there were Northern lights in the sky. The sun set, and stars and moon came out. The Northern lights remained shifting colors. "It's beautiful, isn't it?" said Raven. "Yes," I said.
Lonewolf ran across the sky as a constellation. He dug up a crab in sand, and shook it in his mouth. "I know you!" I said. He grinned at me, winked, and ran off.
"Who's that?" Raven said.
"Oh, he's a self-proclaimed Nagual from another forum."
"Oh. A Narwhal? Weird. Wait. A what?"
"A Nagual."
"What's that. Oh, a dream shaman, an oneiromancer, a true traveler, someone like you and me. They have a certain way of looking at it."
"Oh, hmm."
Ariel flew by, and sprinkled fairy dust on us. It tasted sweet and sour. She smiled at me, then flew away.
"Who's that?" said Raven.
"Oh, that's my friend, Ariel. She said she was going to make an account on Dreamviews. She doesn't remember these dreams. This is my third one of her. Oh well."
"Are you going to tell her?"
"I don't know," I sighed. "So many people say they want to share dreams with me, but people don't really try. It's sad. I wish they could come here."
"And remember their dreams," Raven said.
"Well, we at least we have each other," I said.
"And, MoSh, and Allison, and Jen, and Pablo," Raven said.
"And mrdeano, and majinaki, Robo, The Cusp..." even if they don't remember those dreams.
"That dream with Walms was funny," Raven said.
"I know. Well, maybe I should battle the Cusp next, in the Colloseum. Should I yank him into our dream?"
"No, that's not very nice," said Raven. "How bout you create a mirror and summon him, then ask him to step through."
"He probably won't remember. He drinks too much."
"Lame," said Raven.
"Well, I used to drink a lot. I like dream beer, I think. I need to try it the next time I bartend."
"What are you talking about?"
"Oh, that bar... the one we were in where I was bartending. I went back there."
"I wonder where it is? Another section of your inner world?" Raven asked.
"Maybe. I think it has something to do with Oa."
"Hmm, that's the Green Lantern Planet, right?"
"Yeah. Well, I feel like I am going to wake up." I said.
"Okay, well I am not. I am going to say hi to Serena and Sydney," Raven said.
"Okay!" I gave Raven a hug, and disappeared in a flash of white light. I saw her still. She created a portal, and stepped into it. The dream faded to black.
__________________

My dream: Dream 2: I'm walking in some town i don't recognise. A young girl about 5 years old is holding my hand. we are in a discussion. I think it was Sydney.



 Ravens' dream of the next event:

I was in a green field. I looked around to see where I was. I didn't realize I was dreaming. I walked towards a house I saw there. It looked familiar. I wondered if I lived there. That didn't seem right. The front door opened and a woman came out. She waved to me. I went over to see her.

"You don't have to bring MoSh this time," she said, "He's already here. He's out back with Sydney. He seemed upset about something. I hope he's ok." Serena looked a bit worried. "Maybe you should go use a healing spell on him…"

I went through the house. A couple of girls waved at me. I waved back. I went outside. I saw a pond in the back yard. I saw MoSh and a little girl there. MoSh was sitting on the ground. The little girl was kneeling in front of him. They were holding hands and looking into each other's eyes. There was a faint blue glow around the two of them. They were exchanging healing energy. I went over to the two of them. At first they didn't notice me. I thought maybe they were too wrapped up in what they were doing. But then Sydney looked at me. It looked like she was in a bit of a trance.

"Hi, Raven," she said, "Sit down."

I thought that was odd, but I sat down. Sydney slowly let go of one of MoSh's hands and took hold of my left hand. I felt warm energy there.

"MoSh's hand…" Sydney said, "Complete the circle."

I took hold of MoSh's left hand in my right one. The energy flow felt stronger now. I contributed my own healing spell. I focused on the song Full Moonlight from the Devil Hunter Yohko soundtrack. The music was playing all around us. Sydney smiled at me. The energy flowing through us felt really strong now. The light surrounding us was brighter. It seemed to reach a climax of brightness near the end of my song and then it faded out. Sydney let go of my hand. I let go of MoSh. I felt really light now. Like I could fly… which I did. I floated off the ground into the air. I heard Sydney laugh. I looked down. MoSh was looking up at me strangely. I was flying... so I must be dreaming...

A portal opened. Nomad was there. He asked what was going on. I told him he had missed a healing session.

"You guys had another one and you didn't summon me?" he asked, "Damn!"

I landed beside MoSh. Nomad also landed. Sydney got closer to MoSh and gave him a hug. I realized Nomad was in my inner world…

"Did you get here on your own?" I asked him.

"Sacrosanct let me in," Nomad said.

"That's good," I said, "So were we going to help your uncle?" I asked.

"Are you guys up to it?" Nomad asked.

"I'm fine," I said, "MoSh?"

He gave Sydney another hug. "Yeah," he said, "I'm ok now."

"Come back soon," Sydney said to MoSh.

Nomad opened a portal. We all went through it.

----------


## Man of Shred

My dreams:

Dream 2: fragment of walking outside a campus, talking to some woman. and later being inside a building.

Dream 3: I'm with a japanese girl, she hands me something like a little box. and i say "Nani kore?" (what is this?). Later when we are talking she says something i can't undrstand. i scratch my head and say "w. wa.. wakrimasen. hehe" (i don't understand)

 Raven Knight's dream:




> I was in a pretty forest glen.  I looked around to see where I was.  I didn't see anyone.  I sat down by a pond and watched the koi in the water.  It was rather relaxing.  I was thinking there was something I was supposed to be doing.  And I wasn't doing it but what is it?  I couldn't think.  I got up and looked around the glen.  I thought I was supposed to meet someone but who?  Alicia?  No.  Allison?  No.  Nomad?  No.  MoSh?  No er yes!  It was MoSh!  I was going to meet up with MoSh!  I stopped pacing and opened a portal to get to MoSh  I went through the portal.  I also became semi-lucid
> 
> On the other side I was in a grassy field.  There were buildings nearby.  It looked like I was on a sports field of some kind.  There were football goal posts at both ends of the field.  I realized I was on a football field.  I walked off the field and towards the buildings.  It looked a bit like a school.  I didn't know what kind of school it was.  I saw one person walking along one of the walkways that ran along side a building.  I went over to him.
> 
> When I got close enough to the man I recognized him.  It was MoSh.  I went over to him and got in front of him.  He stopped and looked up at me.
> 
> "Hey, MoSh!" I said.  He looked at me strangely, "We were going to find you a date.  You can do a reality check.  This is also a dream."
> 
> MoSh looked around.  I was thinking I would try to find a girl he was interested in.  I focused on Through the Never to open a portal.  I had that idea in mind.  I wondered if it would work.  No, that wouldn't do.  I couldn't be having doubts or it definitely wouldn't work.  A portal opened and MoSh and I went through
> ...

----------


## ragincajun2288

Flew through space the other day heading towards the moon. Woke up in mid flight though. Next time though, I'll try harder, I'll see you guys there. I'm really interested in this shared dreaming.

----------


## Royalpeach

> Flew through space the other day heading towards the moon. Woke up in mid flight though. Next time though, I'll try harder, I'll see you guys there. I'm really interested in this shared dreaming.



Flew, you say?  ::rolleyes::  There's your problem. In my opinion, flying long distances creates more problems than it solves, unless you're very skilled at it. It takes a fair amount of time, which could be spent in better ways. Also, many people talk about rough landings waking them up. Next time, I suggest you try what works for me. If you need to get somewhere, just focus on either a memory of it, or what you predict what it will be like- its "energy signature", as the many Star Trek marathons I've seen have drilled into me -and envision yourself being pulled towards it instantaneously, like a magnet. It's best if you make specific observations about it, particularly if it's a person. For example, after the few months I've been talking to Nomad and Raven, I've started to develop my own little archetypes about them. (Guys, don't take any offense to this! It's just the way I think of you.) 

I see Nomad as having a green and gold energy. He is very in tune with nature. He seems to be rather impetuous at times (Sorry Nomad!  :Oops: ) but he learns very much every day through his mistakes and dream guides. He is also very righteous, in the sense that he is just, merciful, and at the same time, brutal to those who deserve it.

As for Raven, she has more of a dark, mysterious aura; purple, dark maroon, even a little black. She seems *slightly* more experienced than most others with these types of things, like it's in her nature. She still has much to learn, as we all do, about the dream world; yet, at the same time, it seems as though she has a natural way of going with the flow of dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Flew, you say?  There's your problem. In my opinion, flying long distances creates more problems than it solves, unless you're very skilled at it. It takes a fair amount of time, which could be spent in better ways. Also, many people talk about rough landings waking them up. Next time, I suggest you try what works for me. If you need to get somewhere, just focus on either a memory of it, or what you predict what it will be like- its "energy signature", as the many Star Trek marathons I've seen have drilled into me -and envision yourself being pulled towards it instantaneously, like a magnet. It's best if you make specific observations about it, particularly if it's a person. For example, after the few months I've been talking to Nomad and Raven, I've started to develop my own little archetypes about them. (Guys, don't take any offense to this! It's just the way I think of you.) 
> 
> I see Nomad as having a green and gold energy. He is very in tune with nature. He seems to be rather impetuous at times (Sorry Nomad! ) but he learns very much every day through his mistakes and dream guides. He is also very righteous, in the sense that he is just, merciful, and at the same time, brutal to those who deserve it.
> 
> As for Raven, she has more of a dark, mysterious aura; purple, dark maroon, even a little black. She seems *slightly* more experienced than most others with these types of things, like it's in her nature. She still has much to learn, as we all do, about the dream world; yet, at the same time, it seems as though she has a natural way of going with the flow of dreams.




What about me? I think me nomad and raven are an official dream trio.

----------


## Royalpeach

I agree! Sorry MoSh, I should've included you! I don't have quite as clear a visual of you yet, but I've picked up a few notes about you. I see you as a mix of colors; mainly red and yellow, some brown, blue, and a tiny bit of green. To me, you seem like the typical '80s kid, into good ol' rock and roll!  ::drink::  You love to have a kickass time. You always lay things out just the way they are. But you also have a mellower side, hence the blue; you like to just kick back and relax sometimes. It seems like you have the same kind of care for nature that Nomad does, though I can't really be sure of any of this at the moment. I'll post a more accurate bio of you in a few weeks, if you want.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

It's alright Royal!

*Inner world Multi Dimensional dream1:*

 I'm pulling up to my Inner world house in a white pickup.Nomad was the driver. Me and Asuka are sitting in the back trailer part of it. She slaps me over a mis understanding.

  Later i remember it is night time, and I am making out with, and making love to asuka.

* 
Inner world Multi Dimensional dream2:*

 I'm in the backyard of my house. Nomad and Loaf are there. Nomad is telling us a lesson about APing from an entity he recently met. later we are all flying somewhere.




> *Limo Dream
> *
> I was a limo driver in Boston, Massachusetts. I was in my suit, leaning against my white limo parked outside of a club, waiting for my fare. I lit a cigar. I spat it out.
> "What the fuck? Gross. Why am I doing this?" I said. "Ms. Sea would not like this. Tobacco is nasty. Seriously, what the fuck?"
> I put my hand in my pocket. I felt a blunt in it. I pulled it out, and sniffed it. It smelled sweet and spicy at the same time. On the wrapper it said, "100% HEMP PAPER."
> "Ah this is what I am talking about, cannabis, the cure for cancer, not some shit that will give me cancer!" I lit up the blunt. People going in and out of the club looked at me funny. 
> I said, "Hey, fuck you. I can smoke all I want, this is a dream, you fuckin' Massholes."
> They looked afraid of me, and walked in quickly.  
> I got bored, and opened the driver side door. I was parked on the right side of the street. I laid down in the front seat, with my feet sitting on the street. A garbage truck drove by, knocking the door off, and running over my feet. 
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! Thanks for updating! There are a bunch I need to do... I guess notes will have to do. I just don't have an extra 6 hours a day to type dreams.

----------


## DreamVortex

I'm gonna see if I can join you guys sometime, although I'm nowhere near as good at inducing Lucid Dreams as you people  :tongue2: 
I've been trying for a while now but nothing has worked. On the weekends I'll just keep sleeping, trying to do WILD's or FILD's. I haven't tried those yet.
Keep up the shared dreams  :smiley:

----------


## ragincajun2288

Waking up on rough landings? That hasn't happened to me yet but you make a good point, at the rate I was flying it would have taken me a while to get to the moon, I probably wasn't past lucid layer 2 in that dream. But next time! I am going to try beaming myself up to the moon. I'll see you guys soon, I gotta quit smoking so much pot before I go to bed, it's killing my REM sleep and dream recall.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Energy Blasts?*

 All i remember is sitting down in a circle with Raven and Asuka. We were creating some music. I was playing guitar. It seemed very powerfull.

 Later I am fighting someone. J, he is shooting some energy blasts at me again and again. they come at me In waves and I was forced awake.

From Raven's DJ

*12/11/09 Healing Party* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was in a strange place. I looked around to see where I was. It was cold and snowing! I thought that was odd. I was thinking how rare it is to get snow. And there was sooooo much of it! I walked through the snow for a while until I reached a house. I was freezing my ass off so I knocked on the door. I just needed the phone. I was hoping I wasn't going to meet with some kind of psychopath. I was thinking I had parked my car somewhere around there but I couldn't remember where. I knocked on the door again. I would call my mother. This was going to be embarrassing, but at least I wouldn't have to walk all the way home in the snow. Finally the door opened and a man answered.

"Come in!" he said, "The party's just getting started!"

Party?  "Wait!  I just want to" I started but the man walked away into the house.

"Close the door behind you," the man said as he left, "Drinks on the table to the left, munchies on the table to the right. Help yourself!"

I went into the house and closed the door. It was so warm in there compared to outside. There was music playing through the house. People were dancing, talking, drinking, eating I didn't recognize any of them. I realized I was thirsty, though. I went to the drink table. I grabbed a coke and poured it over ice. On an impulse I added some rum from a bottle. Coke and rum. I felt bad, though. I shouldn't be drinking this person's drinks I wasn't actually invited to this party. But he had told me to help myself So as long as I wasn't greedy I took a drink and felt warmth inside.

"Raven!" a man said from behind me. I turned to look. It was a man who was part jaguar and part human. But that's impossible! I looked at my Coke and rum. I couldn't be drunk on just one drink No way I must have been looking at the cat man with a puzzled look because he responded to it.

"Raven!" he said, "It's me!  Nomad!"  He produced a purple nerf ball from nowhere and threw it at me.  I caught it.

"You're dreaming!" the ball said. Nomad had thrown a second ball, this one orange, right after the first. I wasn't able to catch that one it hit me in the face.

"Do a reality check!" it said as it hit me. Maybe I should I pinched my nose and tried to breathe. I could do it! I was dreaming!

"Nomad" I said. I turned around and looked at the people around me. "And that's MoSh and that woman hanging off of him must be Asuka"

"You got it," Nomad said, "Let's do a group healing!"

"Healing?" I asked. I followed Nomad over to MoSh. I saw Basara was also there. Basara came over and gave me a big hug and a kiss We all headed into a back room. We sat down in a circle. MoSh and Basara were playing guitar. Nomad was playing didgeridoo. I was playing ocarina. The music was amazing. I was still playing that when everything faded to black and I woke.

*12/11/09 Party Crasher* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was at a party. I looked around. I didn't recognize the people there. I had a drink in my hand. I tasted it. Coke and rum. It was good. I drank some more of it. I walked through the party to see if there was anything I recognized. As I was walking someone hit me in the head with a nerf ball.

"This is a dream!" the nerf ball announced loudly.

Another nerf ball followed that one and then another.  I managed to catch the third but the second hit me in the arm.

"Do a reality check!" said the second ball.

"You're dreaming!" said the third.

I finally did a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming! 

I looked at the people around me.  I recognized some of them.  MoSh.  Nomad.  Asuka.

Suddenly the entire house shook. I looked towards the front of the house. Everyone stopped dancing and looked. I headed for the front of the house and went out the front door. What the hell was going on? There was someone out there. A man in the air. He was flying. He was dressed entirely in black. Nomad and MoSh came out behind me. Visible waves of force emanated out from the man and hit everyone and everything around him. Nomad, MoSh, and I were thrown back into the house. I got up immediately and looked up at the man in the sky. He was throwing off another wave of energy. I used the song Whiplash by Metallica to send it back at him. But for some reason it didn't deflect all of it The wall of force hit Nomad and MoSh on both sides of me. I pulled a Homer (D'Oh!) as I realized my idea had failed. I used Battery by Metallica to hit the attacker with a bolt of lightning. Nomad had transformed into a large jaguar and pounced on the attacker. Three big dogs also came out of nowhere. A black pit bull. A large shaggy dog. And an absolutely HUGE golden retriever.

All three of the dogs attacked the man in the sky jumping so high it looked like they could fly. Where was MoSh? An eevee ran past me from the house and jumped into the air. The eevee transformed into a dragon. A huge white dragon.

The dragon was shooting streams of electrified ice at the attacker. But where was MoSh? I had the feeling I had to find him. I went back into the house. The party was still going on. Everyone was drinking and dancing again. How could they be having a party with all of that chaos outside? I heard a huge explosion out there followed by a lot of cursing and someone telling someone else to never come back. Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

----------


## Speesh

Hey all, been reading bits and pieces of this thread and its pretty incredible. I recently started to believe in this and I've since been looking for people who practice regularly to learn from. Seems like I found the right place!

Unfortunately I'm quite out of practice but lately I've been crazily motivated to get back into dream exploring. I've got a nice stress-free month coming up in which I plan to hone my technique (and finally figure out that elusive WILDing). After (or possibly during) that I'd love to try to meet everyone on the moon...that is if I have your permission!  :tongue2:

----------


## Royalpeach

Good news! Had my first remembered LD in over a year a few nights ago!  ::banana:: 

If you want to check it out, I logged it in my DJ a while ago. I wasn't _totally_ lucid, and the dream wasn't too vivid, so I didn't think to see if you guys were at the moon base.  :Sad:  However, as it was my second DILD within about 3 weeks (I could barely remember the first one, but it was definitely a LD), I think the Great Plague might finally be over! I used to DILD all the time, and maybe I'm starting to get back into the groove. Hopefully I can meet up with you guys soon!  ::D:

----------


## DreamVortex

> Good news! Had my first remembered LD in over a year a few nights ago! 
> 
> If you want to check it out, I logged it in my DJ a while ago. I wasn't _totally_ lucid, and the dream wasn't too vivid, so I didn't think to see if you guys were at the moon base.  However, as it was my second DILD within about 3 weeks (I could barely remember the first one, but it was definitely a LD), I think the Great Plague might finally be over! I used to DILD all the time, and maybe I'm starting to get back into the groove. Hopefully I can meet up with you guys soon!



Congratulations RoyalPeach!
I'm also planning on having a shared dream, but it's with other Junior members.
We're just waiting and discussing about it now  ::D:

----------


## Royalpeach

> Hey all, been reading bits and pieces of this thread and its pretty incredible. I recently started to believe in this and I've since been looking for people who practice regularly to learn from. Seems like I found the right place!



Damn straight you did!





> Unfortunately I'm quite out of practice but lately I've been crazily motivated to get back into dream exploring. I've got a nice stress-free month coming up in which I plan to hone my technique (and finally figure out that elusive WILDing). After (or possibly during) that I'd love to try to meet everyone on the moon...that is if I have your permission!



WILDing really isn't as impossible as everyone makes it sound. It's really easy to get into SP; I've done it at least three times since I came back to DV in September, possibly up to about eight, as it can sometimes be hard to tell. The hard part is really just the patience. The HH can come within a few seconds of hitting SP (though most of the time this means SP will be pretty strong, as it was with my first experience in WILDing), or it could take an hour to sense any signs of it. It might never come, depending on your REM cycle, and you could just give up and drift into sleep. But it's important to always wait at least a little while before giving up.

SP is always different for everyone, as well as the hypnagogics are. Your first time slipping into SP, however, is usually pretty predictable. Unless you've felt it before, the tingling sensation will probably be overwhelming. Here, it's important to remember that the feeling is just a hallucination, and it can't possibly hurt you because it isn't really happening. Watch out for that.





> Congratulations RoyalPeach!
> I'm also planning on having a shared dream, but it's with other Junior members.
> We're just waiting and discussing about it now



Thanks Vortex!

That's pretty cool. Do you guys have any plans on where you're gonna meet up?

Oh, jeez. Here I am making a mess out of this DJ. Sorry Nomad!  ::?:  Anyway, both of you, good luck in your attempts.

----------


## Man of Shred

The meetups seem to be random unless eitherwise intended. My Inner world has recently been a popular place. Tonight someone should at least be on the moon.

----------


## DreamVortex

> The meetups seem to be random unless eitherwise intended. My Inner world has recently been a popular place. Tonight someone should at least be on the moon.



If I randomly get into a WILD, then that's where I'll be.  :smiley:

----------


## Royalpeach

I wish I'd think more clearly in my LD's. I really want to try out my little energy homing technique!

----------


## DreamVortex

> I wish I'd think more clearly in my LD's. I really want to try out my little energy homing technique!



Energy Homing Technique? Tell me more  ::D:

----------


## Speesh

> WILDing really isn't as impossible as everyone makes it sound. It's really easy to get into SP; I've done it at least three times since I came back to DV in September, possibly up to about eight, as it can sometimes be hard to tell. The hard part is really just the patience. The HH can come within a few seconds of hitting SP (though most of the time this means SP will be pretty strong, as it was with my first experience in WILDing), or it could take an hour to sense any signs of it. It might never come, depending on your REM cycle, and you could just give up and drift into sleep. But it's important to always wait at least a little while before giving up.
> 
> SP is always different for everyone, as well as the hypnagogics are. Your first time slipping into SP, however, is usually pretty predictable. Unless you've felt it before, the tingling sensation will probably be overwhelming. Here, it's important to remember that the feeling is just a hallucination, and it can't possibly hurt you because it isn't really happening. Watch out for that.



Yeah, I do recognize some of what you're saying. I think I've hit full SP a few times since I started out with WILDing. The problem is I can only seem to get there in the beginning of the night. After which I drift around for what feels like 15-20 minutes or so until I assume nothing's coming. Once or twice I got some pretty vivid HH but it never amounted to anything more. I think you're right about the REM. Probably never comes because I'm too far away from it.

Though whenever I try WBTB/WILDing no matter how I try it I'm either too groggy or too wakeful to properly attempt a WILD. I probably just need more discipline. The few times I did seem to be getting somewhere with WBTBs I did have some pretty crazy feelings (which never happens at the beginning of the night). I've gotten over the fear, but now when it happens the problem is I get excited and the excitement brings me back into an awake state. Hopefully this wears off with time too. 

Thanks for the tips though, much appreciated.

----------


## Man of Shred

WOW! this is amazing. I asked Raven knight if it was possible for her to view a persons' dream they previously had. She said she would try. This was the result.

My dream:

*Bar fight and Policemen*.

 I was in some bar down the street from my house fiddling with the jukebox. Either i'd put coin in the jukebox and it wouldn't show. Or the jukebox was playing a totally different song than I had selected.

 "Fack!" I said, giving up. I then spotted John sitting down at a round table nursing his usual coffee. I sat down beside him. "Any luck with the VLTs tonight? Still marking the same damn four squares at Keno?" I said. He looked down at the floor and shrugged. "you should really try ducks in a row. I at least win my meal money back 40% of the time."

 "HA!" John said and suddenly swung at me. The dream then Diverged *. I blocked his swing. he then grabbed my arm with both hands and I ducked and swirled out of his grip. He had murder in his eyes. and started walking towards me. I ran fast out of the place. 

 I was thinking it wasn't like john to just swing at me like that. I then walked down the street and turned a corner. Some large building caught my eye and I walked towards it. I went through a gate and a long driveway with green grass on each side. I went in the building. I can't remember what happened in the building. but then i walked towards the entranceway.
I saw a Police car pull up. A tall but built man got out in a police uniform.
I was suddenly standing in the doorway of a barn and then back at the other building.

 The Policeman walked towards me. He looked normal and friendly, but he gave off a vibe that truly frightened me. It shook me to the core. I began feeling emotions tenfold. I started welling up in tears. I ran for the door and tried to run past him. He grabbed my arm and i yelled. "Stay the hell away from me man. I know what you're after and your not getting it. FUCK OFF JUST LEAVE ME ALONE"

 He said, "woah woah, calm down dude. I'm not after anything. I just want to know if you want to file a complaint against the Bar owner (see divergent dream) who attacked you." The dream then Diverged again *.

 His voice tone calmed me down. It seemed familiar, but his eyes were not very soothing. I then gave him a brief description of what happened. and he left. I don't remember him walking away, or his police car driving away. but instead i remember the dream becoming unstable. I was almost lucid. but a part of me knew what was happening. I knew The policeman didn't get what he was after and i calmed down. the scenery was falling apart. Again i wasn't lucid But i sensed enough to know that I should do nothing for a while to let the dream stabalise.

 It did, and I sauntered off back down the driveway. A tractor was going through the gate. I waited for it to go by before i continued.

* *Divergent dream 1*

 While I was experiencing the John attack. I was also Standing at the main bar telling the bar owner to fuck off. He got offended that I said "fack" to the jukebox. So I told him if he wants a good jukebox to at least get one that works properly and to quit wasting my money. I then demanded a few loonies back that didn't get used up by the machine. The bar said no and shook his fist at me. Everyone was watching me like I was an asshole. I just left.

**Divergent dream 2*

 While I was giving the Police officer the description. It was suddenly night time outside the police station. The officer was gone and instead A black shadowy Woman was there. Her hands grabbed for my torso, but I blocked her move. Our hands then sped up really fast in a jacki chan like fist fight. She never landed a single blow. Our arms then intermingled and it reminded me of the scrap with John. I pulled back and Punch her stomach. She leaned forward and I pushed her away. 

 The shadow woman just stood there looking flustered and then zipped off in a flash.


 Raven's Dream:
I fell asleep with the goal of meeting with MoSh to go back and look a bit closer at a dream he had earlier. This seems a bit odd, but Q said it is possible as long as we don't interfere with the events we are watching. I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD.

I was in the biodome on the moon. I looked around to see where I was. I wondered where Nomad might be. I didn't see him. I figured he would either show up soon or maybe he was off dreaming with Rachael. I sat down on the bench near the koi pond. I thought for a minute and then I remembered I was going to meet up with MoSh. I got up from the bench and I was going to open a portal to find MoSh. I didn't even get a chance to do that, however before Q and MoSh appeared in a flash of white light. It was MoSh's Q. My Q appeared shortly after that.

"Ok," MoSh's Q said, "I have found the point in space-time where you can observe the dream. Just be sure you don't interfere with it. I'll make you invisible."

"Me, too!" said Asuka as she appeared.

"By your time we'll be back in just a second," Q said to her, "We want to keep the number of people there to a minimum to keep the chances of someone noticing to a minimum."

"Awww" Asuka said.

MoSh's Q snapped his fingers and the scene around us changed.

We were in a bar. Actually it seemed like I was floating over everything in the bar. I looked down. I was able to move around. It seemed like one of those cut scenes in a video game where you can adjust the camera view and see the action from different views. I could see a semi-transparent MoSh beside me. I could also see a solid MoSh on the floor. He was beside a jukebox. He wasn't pleased with the jukebox. He cursed at it and went over to a table with another man. The other man was drinking a cup of something hot that might have coffee. MoSh sat down at the table. They were talking about something I didn't understand. Keno? Ducks? I flew in right over them but I had no idea what they were talking about. There was a strange shadow moving into the other man who suddenly threw a punch at MoSh. MoSh blocked and twisted away. The other man had a dark aura now. MoSh utilized the Saotome Anything Goes School of Martial Arts Final Attack. He headed out the door. The man in the dark aura didn't follow.

MoSh and I followed, however. MoSH walked down the street towards a large building. There was a long driveway with grass on the sides. MoSh was approaching the building. A cop car pulled up behind MoSh. A cop got out and approached MoSh. The cop had a dark aura. I wondered if it was the same person from the bar. I looked at his energy closer. I recognized that energy even through the dark energy it was P. MoSh looked quite agitated. MoSh tried to get past the cop towards some kind of shed. It was a big shed. The cop grabbed his arm as he went past. MoSh cursed loudly at the cop now.

"I know what you want and you're not getting it!" he yelled at the cop, "So leave me the FUCK alone!"

The cop acted surprised by that reaction though it didn't look like sincere surprise. He told MoSh to calm down and asked if he wanted to press charges against the man who had attacked him in the bar. MoSh seemed to calm down a bit but still clearly didn't like the cop and I couldn't blame him. The cop was still radiating dark energy in spite of his reasonable demeanor. I saw a shadow behind MoSh. It looked like a woman. She was dark. Kind of like the picture here but completely black and semi-translucent.

The dark woman specter was watching MoSh from behind him. She was radiating even more dark energy than the cop. She was giving the cop a dirty look and also sending him dark energy. She looked definitely unhappy about something.

MoSh was walking away from the cop now, towards the barn. The dream seemed to be going unstable. I saw MoSh focusing on something. I presumed he was focusing on stabilizing the dream. The cop went over to the dark woman specter. He was giving her dirty looks now. It was as if she had just told him he had fucked up and he had responded that it was her fault.

I tried to identify the woman's energy. It was not clear. There was too much dark energy around her to see through to identify her true energy. I got a bit closer but it seemed like she would notice me if I got any closer than that. I would have to clear some of the dark energy to see her true identity and I knew that was not acceptable since it would be actually interfering with the dream. Then the dream fell apart. It looked like when the world deconstructs at the end of a level of Assassin's Creed II. Like an artificial world un-forming and then building back up again. As it solidified I saw were we were

We were back in the bar. I did a double take. MoSh was at the bar arguing with the bartender. I wondered what they were arguing about. I went over to see what was going on. But all I heard was a couple of f-bombs and then MoSh walked away. The people in the bar were all glaring at MoSh. There was dark energy surrounding them. I wondered if they would attack. He walked out the door and onto the street.

The world fell apart again and reconstructed. We were at a police station. MoSh was talking to a cop the same cop as earlier. The cop still had a dark aura, but MoSh seemed less aware of it this time. MoSh was describing the man at the bar from earlier and saying he was going to press charges. The specter woman was there, also. This time she didn't just watch. She attacked him this time. She was hovering in front of MoSh. It also looked like she was punching at him. But she wasn't using her arms. She was using strange dark energy forms. Not that it did her any good. MoSh blocked and dodged all of them as he returned her attacks. MoSh finally landed a punch right to her stomach, apparently knocking the wind out of her. I thought that was strange since she looked like a specter. She glared at MoSh, but her glare pales next to Vegeta's. She looked like she was about to try something. But then she took off. The world once again deconstructed like in Assassin's Creed II but this time it didn't reform.

There was a flash of white light and MoSh and I were back in the biodome. Asuka was there. She went over and threw her arms around MoSh. I couldn't help but feel lonely. Someone put his arms around me. I turned to look and I saw that it was Altaïr. I was a bit surprised at that but pleasantly surprised. I wasn't alone. Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Speesh

That's...amazing.  ::shock:: 

Consciousness and the world of dreams never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Jen*

 i don't remember much from this dream. Just that Raven Knight and my brothers girlfriend Jen were in a heated discussion. They didn't like each other too well.

excerpt from Raven's DJ:

*12/13/09 Raving Mad at Templars* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was in a strange place. I didn't recognize the location. It was a normal looking neighborhood. I was walking down the street. I wasn't alone. MoSh was right to my left. We were walking down the street together. I didn't realize I was dreaming. I saw a woman ahead of us. She was giving us a dirty look. She came over to us. She gave MoSh a dirty look. She then gave me a dirty look.. She said she couldn't believe there actually existed a woman who would be seen with MoSh. She looked at me a bit more and then said it's not like an ugly whore like me would have a lot of options. I said if I am ugly that is a good thing. With medical technology they can fix ugly. But sorry, bitch, there's no way to fix stupid. She glared at me and told me I was so pathetic that I deserved to be with a worthless loser like MoSh. I was pissed at her. I told her to take her worthless attitude and shove it the fuck up her ass. I told her if she was actually to be paired with the man she deserves she would find herself paired with a 75 year old drunk bum that she would have to drag home from the gutter every night and even he deserved better than the likes of her. I told her to get the fuck out of our way. I shoved past her and headed for a building. MoSh seemed a bit surprised at my reaction but he followed me. I saw there was a woman behind him. It was Asuka. The woman said I should just rot with that piece of shit MoSh. I shoved her harder and she fell in the mud. I said it would be more fitting if she had fallen in a pile of shit. Then I realized the mud actually WAS shit. It was diarrhea. How could that be? It was disgusting! The woman was speechless. I went through the door into the building. I thought MoSh and Asuka were following me. When I got through the door, however, I realized I was in a different place entirely!

----------


## Man of Shred

*Nomad, Drunk again.
*

 I was walking down a street in a town with Nomad. He was drunk and stumbling. We were on out way to meet my dad somewhere.

 "Yuuu don't know how much i love you and raven..." he slurred. "we're the best dream share crew ever" He continued.

 "well we will be the best Once you get all your dreams caught up." I said as we kept walking.

 "Hey maaaan," he slurred again. "I've been busy with this, that and ms. Sea. She is NUTS! Woohoo. She'll be one of us I think." He stumbled a bit and I grabbed his arm and held him up for support. 

 " well don't forget about your bros, me and raven. Bros before hos ya know" I said. He spit and laughed. The joke wasn't even that funny.

 " well, I'll be tryin ta organize myself better. sheeet I'm so behind on my dreams man it's not even funny." he stammered.

 I said "well maybe you can abridge your dreams a little. i mean no one cares wether the wall in the dream was blue or red..."

 I don't remember the rest of the convo. But we walked to an alleyway where my dad was parked. My dad was in a white convertable.
The dream then sped up really fast. and the next thing I remembered was were in a bar. I forgot who nomad was because he suddenly looked like a cross between a guy from my town and Richard Gere.

 "Drink arrreee uuunnnn meee!" he said. "Tiiis a dream bar!" he finished and walked behind the bar. He was trying to bartend. but no one was in the bar.
He grabbed a beer off a shelf and opened it and began to chug it. a couple of girls walked by and gave him a dirty look. I looked away from them and turned the stool back to Nomad. I then over heard one of the women say.

 "Ok it's time to train." i looked behind me and watched them both float right into a TV screen. The screen came on and it looked like a 2d video game. I saw 2 girls getting into cars and then began to race.

 nomad saw what I did and he said "woah" and his beer tipped over. No beer came out of the bottle and it was full. I quickly put it back up.

 "WOW do that again dude. That was cool." nomad said. I told him to not tip over another beer please or else it might really spill. I then looked back at the TV screen. 2d Woman was trying to stab a 2d winged serpent with a cobra head.

 I heard glass hit the counter. i looked at the counter and saw that nomad tipped over another beer, this time half full. None of it came out. I put it back up. and he said "don't you think that's weird.?"

 before I could answer the Two women back back out fo the tv screen. One looked like B from didsbury, but something wasn't right. I sensed she was someone else i knew. She said "that training was tough I need a smoke"

 I then remembered i wanted a smoke. So i followed her to ask her for one.
She walked to the far end of the bar where there was a table with a few women. The other girl walked up to the table. The girl that looked like B pulled out a pack of smokes. The other girl walked away. she didn't like smoking. She looked at me and smiled as she walked past. Something was familiar about her too.

 I saw the girl that looked like B handing out smokes to everyone. I didn't even have to ask. She looked at me and handed me one.

 When i woke up i realised the girl who smiled was Asuka. the girl who looked like B was really H. I guess Asuka was affecting the dream to make all of us look like random Dream characters.

*Healing Raven*

 I don't remember too much from this. But all i remember is sitting in a circle with Raven Knight and someone else. WE are doing some mutual healing ceremony. Q tells me it should be easy to channel this dream when i wake up. He says the healing we are doing provides a temporary telepathic link. Raven suddenly looks up at me as if suprised at something. She keeps looking at me. She seems happy about something. I am sitting there wondering what she read from me.

 Later me, Raven and the other person are sitting in a hallway outside a courtroom. We are all writing down notes preparing for something important.





> Drunk with MoSh dream
> 
> I was bartending at the Space Bar. It was pretty dead. There was that weird pink alien that always hangs out there. He glanced at me lazily, and mumbled something to a friend of his that looked like Greedo. I looked at the tap. I poured myself a beer. I drank it in one gulp.
> "Hmm... what happens if I get drunk in a dream?" I wondered. I lined up a bunch of shot glasses, and poured all kinds of liquor into the shot glasses: Baileys, rum, whiskey, vodka...
> "Irish car bomb, Jamaican car bomb, American car bomb, Russian car bomb!" I said. I poured a bunch of glasses of Guiness, the right way. "Aw, my precious Guinessesesezz... thou art lovely. A beer above all else, dark, smooth, and warm as sin." I dropped a shot glass in a beer, and chugged it, then another, then another. I drank them all. I felt drunk, but not sick. I hiccupped, and puked. My vomit disappeared before it hit the ground. I laughed. "Fucking Massachusetts. Fucking Cape Cod. Fucking winter. Goddamn, this place sucks so much ass in the winter. I hate it. Might as well get drunk!" I said to no one in particular. 
> I put my mouth under the tap, and pulled. I guzzled some Guiness. The Green Fairy appeared. "Now, that's not very nice to the Guinness," he said.
> "Fukk yew, ya little Absinthe Wormwood fairy fukk!" Wormwood humphed, and disappeared.
> "Now, tew fine mah frenz and, uh... drinks, on th' howz..." I mumbled.
> I stumbled out of the bar. "MoSh! Oh, MoShy, boy!" I yelled. I was in a suburb by my old house, MoSh's dream house. He was walking down the street. He lit up a cigarette.
> ...







> Note: My energy was very unstable tonight. I fell asleep like that. I fell asleep without the aid of my light / sound machine and thus I failed to slip into a WILD. The first goal of tonight's dreams was to be healed of this negative energy. And thus my first dream was taken up with a mutual healing in the biodome. The healing involved MoSh playing his guitar, Basara playing his guitar, Nomad playing his didgeridoo, I was playing my ocarina, Asuka, and Pablo. For most of the healing I was pretty out of it with the relaxing golden energy that was filling the biodome.
> 
> I was in a strange place. I didn't recognize the place. It was a long hallway. There were doors on both sides of the hall. I had the idea I was in a courthouse. I didn't want to be there. I was thinking I was there for my jury duty. I didn't know where I should go. I was thinking if I didn't figure it out pretty soon I would be late. And then I would be in trouble. I might be held in contempt I sat down on a bench along the side of the hall. I didn't know what to do. Someone came up and sat down beside me. I was wondering if he might know where I was supposed to be. I looked up at him and I was about to ask him when I realized that I recognized him.
> 
> "MoSh!" I said, "But you live in Canada. Why would you be called to jury duty in the United States? In Arizona? It makes no sense at all!"
> 
> "Jury duty?" MoSh asked, "This isn't jury duty.  We're here to find out what to do about these attacks from A and P."
> 
> "How about we rip P's dick off and shove it so far up his ass that he's giving himself a blowjob?" I asked.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, I have to put some dreams on here with majinaki and RAMIBE... also a lot of older shared dreams to where I have just notes... Thanks, MoSH.

----------


## Raven Knight

From my dream journal:

"It's a level of the game Shadow Worlds that I am working on," I said, "Feel free to look around. Any ideas for it?"

Nomad wandered off and was looking at some things. There was a flash of white light and then I saw MoSh was behind me. Q and Asuka was with him. It was MoSh's Q. MoSh's Q and Asuka started looking around a bit. MoSh was looking a bit disoriented.

"Hey, MoSh!" I said, "Are you lucid? Do a reality check!"

"Ok," he said. He floated off the ground. He floated up to the rafters and pushed back down, flipped over a support, and landed in front of me.

"Nice," I commented.

MoSh was pointing at me with his right pinky. I was wondering what he was doing. I remembered that pointing is supposed to disperse DC's.

"Don't you know it's rude to point at people?" I asked, "Besides. That won't work on me. Only DC's disappear."

"I don't want you to disappear," MoSh said, "I just want to see your energy. I wonder why I can't see your energy"

"I don't know," I said, "You know more about this pointing thing than I do. I don't think I've ever done it So, want to look around? This is the level I'm making for my game project for school."

"Cool," MoSh said.

"Oh, yeah," I said, "I was going to go try to continue healing A. Nomad is around here somewhere your Q and Asuka are over there in the pews so feel free to stick around as long as you want. And if you have any ideas for improvements I'd like to hear them."

"I'd like to come with you," MoSh said.

I did a double take. "I said I'm going to do healing on A."

"Yeah," MoSh said, "And I said I want to come with you."

"But why?" I asked, "You said you wanted to forget about her for a while"

"I want to see your healing for myself," MoSh said, "I want to see if she can be healed."

Asuka was behind MoSh right now. "You really shouldn't go" she said.

"I want to see," MoSh said.

"Well" I said, "Ok we just need to be sure A doesn't see you. That could get nasty then."

"Ok," MoSh said, "Let's just go."

I opened a portal to get to A's inner world. A portal opened. I went through, MoSh and Asuka followed me. On the other side we were somewhere dark. I indicated MoSh and Asuka to stay back. I focused on a cloak over them to hide their energy. Asuka seemed uneasy. She was staying close and behind MoSh. I walked through the darkness. I found A near a black pond. There was something moving under the water. A got up and looked at me.

"You came back," she said.

"Of course," I said, "I have more healing to do here" I focused on the song Silver and Cold by AFI. The song played through and I was pulling dark energy off of A and into my dark gem in my Witchblade. A didn't have a dark aura around her any more. She even looked a bit lighter. The garden didn't look quite as dark. I figured MoSh had gotten a good look at the healing process. "There will be more," I said as I turned away from A

And walked directly into MoSh! "What are you doing? I thought I said to stay back!"

"He wouldn't listen," Asuka said from behind MoSh.

"What is he doing here?" A asked.

"Um" I started, "Leaving. Yes. He's leaving."

"I talked to another version of you," MoSh said to A, "The one from Mu."

"I was skeptical about that at first," A said, "but then she came to see me. I'm not convinced she is who she says she is, but I'm not so sure that she's not."

"I was skeptical, too," MoSh said, "but Nomad and Raven have also seen her."

I saw the dark creature in the sky again. It was pounding on the outside of the shield. It seemed to be getting more and more pissed off. It would claw at the shield, hit the shield with blasts of energy, slam into the shield The shield was holding it out.

"You don't want to be here when he gets in," A said to MoSh.

"I'm not afraid of him," MoSh said.

"You should be," A said, "And you should go. Now."

"We should go," Asuka agreed, "Go for some healing. This place is so dark"

I opened a portal to get to the biodome. It opened and we all went through. The portal closed behind us. Before I could do anything everything around me faded to black and I woke.





> *Church lucid*
> 
>  I was standing in a church lobby when someone may have told me to do a reality check. "ok! here i go" I said and jumped. I floated for a bit. still wasn't sure, so I willed myself upwards. I was lucid finally! I then flew into the main church area where there were some pews. 2 people were sitting there. Q maybe, and someone else. I flew right up to a big beam on the ceiling. grabbed it and then propelled myself back towards the entrance way. I had to grab the door frame to slow myself down. I landed in front of Raven.
> 
>  I pointed at her with my pinky. she looked like a video game character. "Don't you know it's rude to point at people?" she said. "That won't work on me. I won't disappear"
>  "I'm not trying to make you disappear, I'm trying to see your energy. Images created by the dreamers mind is what disappears. When you point at real people you are supposed to be able to see their energy. I wonder why i can't see yours"
>  "I dunno" she said. "You're better at the pointing thing than I am." 
> *
>  Visiting A*
> ...

----------


## Dragon Wolf

Hey guys, I'm interested in shared dreaming.  Can I have your permission to join you?  Oh and I don't have good recall so you gotta update and tell me if I'm there or not.  If I was there and you typed down what happened, my memories might rush back.  Well thanks, hope I get invited!  Oh and I'll try to remember to go too the moon.  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Shred

My dream:

*Wedding?*

 Dream started with hypnogogic imagery of me placing a ring on someones finger. After i fell asleep I was in a white tent staring at a mirror, wearing a tuxedo. Someone was grooming me. A short brown haired woman is grooming me, and over and over in my head is a voice saying "She wouldn't leave your side."

 Later i am being walked into a large building, I am feeling nervous and overwhelemed... Almost panic. The rest of the dream is a blur of all kinds of things, someone playing an organ. moving to another location. darn. i just don't know.

Other people's dreams.

 NOMAD





> *Dream:*
> On Asteroid Q10, in my lab.
> Holographic Display to organize my life.  Two rows of screens:
> Physical, 
> Financial, 
> Mental,
> Spiritual,
> Dream,
> Creative,
> ...



 Raven Knight:

*12/29/09 Wedding Bells* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was at a big party. I looked around to see where I was. I saw lots of people I recognized. I was thinking there was something specific I should be doing. There was a role I needed to play in a very important event. What event? My mind wasn't clear. I looked around. I saw Nomad. He was dressed up in a suit and tie, or maybe a tux. He looked really nice. I was thinking wherever he had dressed up to go, he certainly shouldn't be going there in the company of someone dressed as an Assassin. I walked away. I was going to stay out of Nomad's sight but then I caught a glimpse of my reflection in a shiny surface. I was dressed up in a lavender kimono!

So I was ready to go into the party. I went back over to Nomad. He was the Best Man, I was the Maid of Honor. We walked in together.

I looked around the room and saw a lot of familiar faces. Basara waved at me. Q was at the front of the room. Angel blows Nomad a kiss. I walked down the aisle holding Nomad's arm. We soon got to the front of the room and went to our separate sides. MoSh was already there. He was dressed in a tux and looked a bit nervous. A mew was flitting around his head, and it seemed only to make him more nervous. The mew flew farther away and looked slightly dejected. MoSh saw that and motioned the mew to come back. He patted the mew, who now cheered up before flying away again. MoSh went back to watching the aisle nervously.

Finally the music started and the bride came into the room. She was walking down the aisle on the arm of a man I didn't recognize. The man looked like a samurai. The woman was Asuka, and she looked beautiful.

Kind of like this photo but with a flowered veil on her head. She walked down the aisle and then the man, most likely her father, passed her hand over to MoSh. I saw him whisper something and then he sat down.

The wedding ceremony was a beautiful thing to watch. It looked like some kind of handfasting ceremony combined with the use of a traditional ring exchange. Q went through a ceremony, much of which I could not understand and they were married. MoSh and Asuka kissed and kissed and kissed until Nomad finally jokingly told them to save something for the honeymoon!

They went back down the aisle, and people were congratulating them. I congratulated them with a hug each. I noticed they had not gone far before a cute fox jumped from the crowd and decided to congratulate them with a lick to the face! The cute fox seemed to be laughing about something and hopped off into the crowd again. I was disappointed. He was so cute I wanted to follow the fox and pet it. He had seemed friendly

"Awww" I found myself saying, "Come back, little foxy!"

The fox actually responded! I was surprised at that. The fox jumped back out of the crowd and ran over to me. He jumped into my arms and almost licked my face and did get me a little.

"Wow!" I said to the fox as I petted it, "You really are friendly!  And so cute!  I immediately like you!"

"Pablo!" Nomad called at me no not at me at the fox, "What are you doing?"

The fox was Pablo? It made sense, but that took me slightly by surprise and gave him an opening for a full slurp on my face. He seemed to laugh and jumped down and ran at Nomad.

"No, no!" Nomad said, "You don't have to go licking me, bro!" Nomad disappeared into the crowd with a fox after him. I couldn't help but laugh.

Everyone was moving about and talking now. I left my position. I noticed a table full of presents. One of them was a small package that said, "To MoSh and Asuka from Raven" on it. I couldn't remember what it was.

"Psst!" came a voice from the curtains near the side of the room, "Raven!"

"What?" I asked as I looked. There was a woman peeking from behind the curtains. She looked very nervous. She quickly ducked back behind the drapes.

"Hey Raven!" Nomad said from behind me, "What are you looking at?"

"Um" I said as I looked, "Nothing, I guess"

"Well then come on!" he said, "We're eating!"

I followed Nomad to a large table with lots of food on it. I felt distracted, though. Something seemed off. Was it the strange woman? Was she a threat? Why had I chosen not to mention her to Nomad? I had questions, but no answers. And I didn't want to ruin MoSh and Asuka's day. We sat at the table. I was to the left of Asuka and to the right of Joseph. I picked at the food without even noticing what it was. Joseph noticed I was distracted.

"Raven," he said, "Are you alright?"

"Yeah," I said, "I just have to check on something."

I impatiently waited for my chance to leave. Finally it came. I went directly back to the curtain I had seen the woman behind. I looked behind it. There she was. She was pacing nervously. There was something familiar about her energy she was a fucking Templar viewer! What was she doing here?

"What do you want here?" I asked her, not too friendly even though I was not trying to be hostile since she hadn't actually done anything.

"It's not what you think," she said, "I have to tell you something. The presents that your friends are going to open two of them are rigged with dark energy."

"What?" I asked.

"I dont have long," she said, "They'll kill me for treason if I am caught here but there are children here. If those things go off with children around I am a mother, and I can't imagine someone harming my children... I told them there would be children here, but they didn't seem to care. Children! Innocent children!"

"So you're here to protect the children?" I asked.

"Yes," she said, "There are two packages that are dark energy bombs. Both are wrapped the same. Silver paper with red writing. The writing just says 'Congratulations' on it. No names. Please get to them before they go off We may not agree about much, but I think we do agree that innocent children should be left out of adult disputes."

"Ok" I said, "I'll get them out of here."

"I have to go," she said.  She turned to leave, but hesitated.  "Nomad isn't in that direction, is he?"

"You're worried about Nomad?" I asked.

"I have heard things about him" she said, "I'd rather not meet him"

"I think he's still in the dining hall," I said.

"Ok" she said, "Even your security system decided I don't have hostile intent, but I don't think Nomad would listen."

"How did you guys get the bombs in there?" I asked.

"Teleportation," she said, "When the other gifts were gathered, these were slipped in with the rest. And the dark energy is highly cloaked. I didn't know if it would be spotted before it was too late. Get to it quickly. It's going to go off soon." With that she hurried around a corner and out of sight.

I returned to the reception. There were more people there. Orcs. Lots of orcs. And imp like creatures! What the fuck? What were they doing here? Weren't they just more remote viewers? And why were they here if the bombs were about to go off? Suicidal? Looking to cause trouble in the chaos? Well they wouldn't get their chance. And right now they weren't being hostile. I went to the table filled with gifts. Just as the Templar woman had said, there was a silver gift at each end of the table. In silver paper with red writing on it. They were relatively small and inconspicuous gifts. I picked up both and slipped them quickly into my robes without being seen. I didn't want anyone to think I was robbing the newlywed couple. Now to get them somewhere they couldn't cause any harm.

I carried the gifts outside and looked around. I was standing outside the Temple of Gawn from my game. I hadn't even recognized the interior decorated for the wedding! I kept going until I left the protective field of the biodome. I looked at the packages. They looked harmless. But how could I take that chance? I opened a portal to the void and threw them through. I watched through the portal briefly and sure enough the packages both exploded in a blast of black smoke. The portal closed before the blackness reached it. Whew! That was close. The woman was still there. I saw her.

"You're still here?" I asked.

"I had to know for sure that you had gotten them," she said, "Now I have to go."

"Thank you," I said, "For the children, of course have we met?"

"No," she said, "I have never been here before. And I have to go. I can't stay hidden much longer." She hurried away and then disappeared.

I returned to the party. I had missed the cutting of the cake! Damn! MoSh and Asuka were opening gifts. I wondered if they noticed the two missing. My gift to them was a pair of amulets that will keep them connected psychically, and by their energy, no matter how far apart they are. They both put the amulets on. They seemed to like them. I felt disoriented. I was about to wake up. Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

Red's dream:





> -Some people were playing really cool music at some kind of party. At the end I was looking at earth from out in space.



 Vex Kitten:





> *Revival Bingo*
> I ride a bike to a large circus like tent. I go inside to see a huge bingo/religious gathering is happening. I sit outside the entryway and talk with the others seated outside. I end up winning something, can't remember what. They want to take my picture but I refuse. I don't want the prize if I have to be photographed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks MoSh! Vex... wow!

----------


## Man of Shred

> Thanks MoSh! Vex... wow!



 yeah they were taking pictures for all the guests at the wedding. she mis interpreted what was going on.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Helping nomad And Raven*

 I was standing in a black space. A man appeared before me.
"Q!" I said. "What do you want now? how dare you interrupt my dream honeymoon!"
"Relax," he said "This won't take much time. I have dilated time so that this whole event will seem as a mere few seconds away from your honeymoon. I have and important mission for you."
"what is it?" I asked.
"It seems That some Remote viewers tried to crash your party last night. Raven intercepted two gifts for you that were dark energy bombs."
 "really? i don't recall reading that." I said.
"That's because you haven't read Ravens dream yet. Anyway those two are busy right now astral projecting at one of the remote veiwer bases. They are putting up a sheild that will block their attempts at psychic sabotage" he said.
 "well sounds like they have everything under control."
" They're doing it all for you." he stated. "They've done a lot for you lately, can't you show a little more gratitude and at least help them for a bit?"
 "Of course!" I said.
"well then. It will be your job to place a few of our own bombs around their area." I then saw an image of a grey ashtray in the shape of a dumb bell.
 Q snapped his fingers.

 I was covered in a blanket and Had forgotten much about what had happened before. I stood up under the blanket and searched for the edge.
I found it and looked up. I was in a sort of office building. Raven and Nomad were flying around with these sheets that seemed to span the perimeter of the place.

 I had a few of these "bombs" in front of me. and these strange bowls filled with candy that was all black. Some little creature was flying around my head. It began picking up the Bombs and then placing them near computers. I then started placing these bowls of black candy on coffee tables. All around me people were at computers looking at dreamviews. A few of them were on couches asleep, or doing their remote veiwing. Nobody seemed to notice us.
"Hurry up" Raven or nomad called to me. The little creature took the last bomb and i said "Wait! I know just the place to put that thing".
The critter whined and dropped the object in my hand. I then found a computer where a man was working at. I looked right at him, he didn't notice me. I then placed the object right by his computer. I don't remember anything after that.





> December 31, 2009
> 
> *Damn Templars*
> I am on the Moon, in the Biodome. I see Raven talking to a woman by the koi pond, sitting on a bench. A fucking remote viewer? I grit my teeth. The woman looks up at me nervously. She teleports a ways away. "Serena? Shit, I'm sorry. Come back."
> "I told you already, that's not Serena," Raven says. I shoot at my astral tentacles like antennae, and probe her mind. You don't appear hostile. Aw, you're a slave. You poor thing. I send her pink and gold love energy. The woman floats down to the ground, and walks hesitantly toward us.
> "I'm not like them, really I'm not," I say. She eyes me suspiciously. I look into her eyes serenely. Her eyes look like two galaxies. We exchange our lives in an instant. We are so much alike. They use us like cattle. They recruit us as children. They search for adept dreamers, with inherent potential, then they train us in astral. They do horrible things... horrible unspeakable things... they rape our minds... they make us think we are crazy. You know what I am talking about, sir. My life is shit. I am locked up right now, under house arrest in waking life. I didn't even do anything. I have an electronic collar on my ankle. I hate my life.
> "You're not even a Moon Imp."
> "No, I am a spy. A spy working for you guys. I trust you. I see you have good hearts. I am a double agent. Fuck them," she says grimly, and a tear rolls down her cheek. I give her a hug. "We're so much alike," I whisper. 
> "I know, Nomad," she says. I start crying, also. I hold her tighter. Her energy feels akin to Raven's, like she's my sister. 
> ...







> I was in a beautiful place. I looked around. I saw there was a koi pond there. I saw a bench beside the koi pond. I felt a bit tired so I sat beside the koi pond and looked in at the fish. I let my mind wander as I watched the fish. It was quite relaxing.
> 
> "Raven?" a woman said from behind me. I did a double take. I had thought I was alone. I turned around to see who was there. There was a Templar behind me! A woman Templar. She must've seen the surprise on my face because she immediately said she was the one I had spoken with last night. Last night? What the fuck? This was a bit confusing. My mind wasn't working right. I looked back at the fish to clear my mind.
> 
> "Remember?" she said, "At the wedding?  There's more that I want to tell you."
> 
> I thought for a bit more. I did have memories. MoSh and Asuka getting married. Two of the presents were dark energy bombs. But one of the Templars had warned me because she didn't approve of children being in danger. That was her. She was back. And furthermore, if she was in the biodome, she couldn't be hostile. The biodome? This was a dream? It must be. I became lucid or at least semi-lucid.
> 
> I turned back to the woman Templar.  "Yes.  I remember.  Thanks for the warning.  I didn't expect you to come back.  What's up?"
> ...

----------


## Man of Shred

*Language Confusion*

 I'm in a city at night walking with someone and Asuka. I don't realise it's Asuka tho. She is in an elaborate Kimono with her hair tied up similar to the picture in Raven's wedding dream. She say's something. '... Tokoro de"
I say "Who's place are we going? I recognise that word. tokoro. I remember that lesson. To say 'my place' you say 'Watashi no tokoro de".

 The people with me just give me a confused look.

Nomad:

I am in Juargawn form. MoSh wants me to help him find Asuka. I find him. I tell him she's near us. He tells her to stop hiding. She giggles. He gets frustrated. She asks me if I think she should stop. I tell her, "Maybe a little less."
She feels bad, and appears in front of him, wearing a kimono, with her hair done up. They kiss, and cherry blossoms fall. I blush, and turn around. Damn, I still can't whistle.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Drunk Driving*

 I was in some car drinking MGD. I was on my way to pick someone up. I find a place to park but i have a bit of trouble parking. I keep switching from forward to reverse until i am finally parked. I realize I'm picking friends up from an AA meeting. I throw my MGD bottle in the backseat. It is half full but no beer spills out.

 T enters the car with a child and some other people. I am apprehensive about driving them since they don't drink and I am slightly drunk. More people pile into the car and I begin to feel really guilty. I go to tell T of my dilemma, That i don't want to drive them this way. Before i say it she says "I know... And it's ok"

 Wow T wrote me back on Facebook and said she remembered the dream! ::banana::

----------


## Man of Shred

Am I the only one to keep this thread going???

*Weird woman*

 I was in some house cottage. There was a creepy woman who looked like the woman from Raven's dream when she fought in Loaf's inner world.



 I was in a living room and This Woman walked by with a small girl with black hair. The woman Was Ranting and Raving about something. for some reason i thought they were actors in a TV show like "little house on the prairie" or something. The Creepy woman took the child into anohter room and locked the door. 

 Suddenly I heard music blaring through the house. It was some heavy metal music. I thought maybe the music was a cue for the show to start. or it's theme. The music was so loud that i thought a band was playing. I ran out of the living room and into the kitchen looking for the band. But instead i saw a huge Stereo System on the counter.

Raven's Dream:





> I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and slipped into a WILD.  My plans for the night included helping to make sure Asuka made it safely back to MoSh's inner world, seeing what extra protection can be provided for that inner world to keep her safe there, locating MoSh's pokémon, and then going with MoSh to the moon to see if he meets up with a friend of his from another site.  My WILD begins
> 
> I was in a green meadow outside of a small house.  Vegeta was there with me as was Q and Asuka.  A portal opened.  Another Q and MoSh came through.  The portal stayed open.  The second Q said that the portal was secure, time to take Asuka right through.  So we all went through.  On the other side we exited on a street near a house.  I looked back at the portal.  People came out.  Q, MoSh, Vegeta, another Q and that was it.  Where was Asuka?
> 
> "Um" MoSh was looking around, "Where's Asuka?"
> 
> After looking around briefly we all headed back through the portal to find out where we had lost her.  Back inside my inner world we found Asuka sitting on the ground looking quite surprised and disappointed.  When we returned she ran over and jumped on MoSh.  I asked what had happened and Asuka said she had hit a solid wall, just like when she was following MoSh the first time.  This time the portal had closed behind us.  I focused on using Through the Never and on getting to MoSh's inner world.  We all went through again and we arrived with no Asuka!  Asuka was once again still back in my inner world.  Ok this wasn't working.  On the third try I opened the portal and Vegeta sent a blast of energy through.  The same energy signature as Asuka's energy, but a lot more powerful.  There was an explosion from inside the portal.  This time we went through we all made it, and the portal closed behind us.  Finally.  We were in MoSh's inner world, all of us.  Asuka was hanging all over MoSh.  They disappeared into the house.
> 
> Ok, I thought.  Now I wanted to see about security.  A song by Metallica came to mind.  "Let us have peace, let us have light, let us escape the cruel night.  Let us have time, let the sun shine, let us beware the deadly sign."  A sphere of energy began forming around me, rotating faster and faster.  It was dizzying to look at it for too long.  I kept focusing on the song.  There were energy beams coming from both of my hands, which were out to the side, adding energy to the growing sphere of energy.  The energy was a mixture of gold, blue, and white.  The sphere grew gradually, I was adding energy the whole time until it seemed to surround the entire world.  The idea was for it to surround all of, or at least a significant portion of, MoSh's inner world.  The song ended, the energy beams stopped, and I could still see the glowing energy field in the sky.  It looked strong enough, now we just had to see how well it hold up.  I was a little drained.  I sat down there to rest for a bit.
> ...



Raven's dream 2:

It looked like MoSh was about to say something else but a man appeared out of nowhere. I didn't recognize the man, but MoSh clearly did. The two of them started talking. I felt a bit drained so I sat down on the surface of the moon. I watched MoSh and the man talking to each other. I thought I was hearing what was being said but the words slipped away from my mind as quickly as they were spoken. Great. Another reason for MoSh to think I'm useless. I shook my head to get rid of the last of the negative thoughts. I saw MoSh give the other man something. I couldn't see it well but it looked like the other man put it around his neck. I thought it must be an amulet of some kind. They talked for a bit more and then the man disappeared. MoSh came back over to me.

"Asuka's probably waiting in the springs," I said, "Let's not keep her waiting for you." I managed a smile. I opened a portal to the biodome near the hot springs. We emerged there. Asuka was in the water in a bikini. The bikini was lavender with pink designs on it. MoSh got in next to her. He indicated I should get in, as I needed healing. I told him I would get it elsewhere. I had the idea I would be killing something in the water if I let off my remaining negative energy in the water. I told him I was about to wake up, anyway. I was right about waking up. I woke.

My dream:

*Meeting Lucidja*

 I was standing on the Surface of the moon. Q was standing nearby with Asuka. I was looking at Lucid Ja. Asuka said "Give him the gift". I then Dropped a necklace in his hand with a stone attached to it. "This will help keep the dark energies away from your dreams." I told him.
*Limo Crash*

 I was in my inner world looking at a street from 3rd person view. I was watching a long white limo I was driving. I couldn't turn it properly and watched it turn too shard right into some sort of Dump truck.

 After the crash i was standing behind the kimo looking at the scene. i panicked and went to run across the street towards my house, But the travick was too fast and heavy. A guy called Loaf, flew right out of the crash and when he landed he was on a bicycle. He pedaled over to me with Rage in his eyes. he yelled.

 "the crash victims are going to Kick your ass. If they won't I WILL". He then shook his head and pedaled away. I saw an opening in the line of traffic and I ran across the street and into my yard. I stopped at the garage veins pumping with adrenaline. I thought "if people are going to fight me. I better practice."

 I then went into the opening moves of my Tiger and Crane form. Asuka came out of the house, gave me a puzzled look. "oi, Rob! Nani shitte no?" (hey, Robert WHat the hell are you up to?)

 I said I was getting ready to fight the people that i killed in the limo crash. Asuka looked towards the street and saw a bunch of people trying to run into my yard but bouncing off an invisible shield. "Mou" (geez) she said, rolled her eyes and walked back into the house.

Loaf's dream:

*Part 3*

EDIT: I remember even more, I'll put it down as part 3.

I am in the car with my family. My dad is driving. As we go along we see an aeroplane. It starts to crash from the sky. My dad wants to see it, so he takes his eyes off the road and watches it. I am screaming at him to pay attention to driving, literally tugging him by the shoulder. Everyone in the car is shouting and going crazy. There is a large truck heading our way. The plane goes down and crashes and my dad sees it, but by not paying attention our car darts about the road and crashes violently into a ditch.

----------


## Man of Shred

*The great diverge*

I don't know where to start with this one.

I was sliding down a water slide. I reached the bottom and instead of splashing into the water I was suddenly in my room on my dream laptop.
I was readinga message from Leo Zumi? That name was familiar. but not correct. The last name was off. Zagumi perhaps? no. Zagami. YeS LEO ZAGAMI! His message was hard to read. Damn dream words anyway. All i made out was "Under Attack". Under attack? who? him? or me?

I found myself floating above outside a mall. 3 Women were standing in a triangle holding hands. I wondered what they were doing. As I was thinking this I was walking down a hallway in my house My mother was standing by the garage door which was also a bathroom. She yelled Inanities at me as i walked by. I stepped into the garage/bathroom. I went to the mirror and opened it. I didn't feel like looking at myself right now. I grabbed my toothbrush. I looked around the rest of the small shelves behind the mirror.
No toothpaste. I closed the mirror and looked on the counter by the sink. Still no toothpaste. fuck it I thought and splashed water on my toothbrush. I'll bear the pain of no toothpaste. I began brushing. it was uncomfortable. At least i was getting the scum off... My dentist would be happy at least. I looked up at the mirror. I was hoping the scum on my front teeth was gone. But i wasn't looking at my reflection.

I saw my laptop. I was sitting there at my laptop. Forget Leo's message I thought, i better check Mortal Mist and See if The Cusp Remembered my dream about him. maybe it was a mutual dream?
I went to his DJ. He indeed had an entry about me. it read "I talked with Man of Shred in a dream. he had a lot of bogus ideas. him and his dreamshare crew are a bunch of idiots". At least he remembered the dream... as for the rest. what a prick. Fuck it. I'll add it to the dreamshare thread anyway.

I was looking down at the outdoor mall scene again. The 3 women were standing in a triangle holding hands. I saw two people approach them. There were leaves swirling around the two people. the leaves turned into mist. They looked familiar. but i couldn't put a finger on it. It was a man and a woman. The woman grabbed one of the 3 women by the arm and tugged them tightly. The woman in the triangle wouldn't budge. The woman who was pulling said to the man. "He's caught in a love triangle he can't get out of." him I thought... Those are all women...

My perception of the event change. I saw myself, Asuka, and Sydney sitting in the hallway by the garage door from the inside all holding hands with their eyes shut.. The door was left open.
That's right! I thought. I had invited Sydney to my house before i fell asleep so that me, her and, Asuka could share energies to create an inner dream!... then why was i floating above them?

I was in my garage/bathroom brushing my teeth. I saw something in my perphials. I looked to the door that entered the house I saw clouds of dark energy seeping into the garage. A voice in my head sounded. it said "Vex is wanting to dream with you again... she has questions."

"Not now" I said to the voice speaking to me. "I don't want to expose her to dark energy. Critical stage... Dark energy would ruin it... Wait a minute... Why was there Dark energy in my inner world?"

I was floating above myself, Asuka and Sydney. I saw two dark specters surrounding them. Sydey had created a tight forcefield around us, combining our energies, to keep the dark energy out. There wasn't too much dark energy surrounding the two people tho. I could make them out. It was A and P. My Old foes. I floated as a point of conciousness into the garage where myeself was stinding at the mirror brushing. I entered his body. I was now staring at the garage door where A and P were trying to pull me from the dream triangle. A said "They are creating a strong forcefield. I can't pullthem from the triangle."

"HEY!" I shouted at them. They Turned and looked at me. A did a double take... "WHADDYA THIK YOU"RE DOING?" I yelled at her.

"You fucking Bastard!" A screamed at me.Her and P then charged at me.
We then had begun something like a Kung fu fight in my garage. Our arms sped up faster than the eye could see.

But she had not charged at me at all. She was still standing there....
WTF?!?!?!?

"You've Got no Fucking right!" she yelled at me.

"No, YOU'VE got no right coming into MY HOUSE and MY DREAM. Especially when I told you a bazzilion times to stay the hell out! That Child Sydney is already stronger than you. You can't even get through her force field. It's Game over... Now LEAVE!" I said. I was getting angry. VERY ANGRY!

"No!" She yelled like a 4 year old having a Temper Tantrum. "You're hurting her. You're doing things to her... Worse than a snuff film!" She stammered.

"What the hell are you talking about?" I said. "Look at her." A was Still transfixed on me. "LOOK AT HER!" I yelled. at A. "Does she look like she's being harmed in any way?"

A looked confused. "What are you doing there?" she asked indicating to the three of us sitting in a circle.

"We're creating an inner dream." I said. " I thought i had told you about that before... and BTW Before YOU showed up we were all dreaming about being at a Waterpark..."

" BULLSHIT!" She yelled again. "You're doing MORE than that."

"That's true." I said. "All three of us Are sharing our energy. It helps her get stronger... you know that. It helps my recall at times. Nothing wrong is going on at all. Asuka is sharing her Energy. Raven once joined in as well. Now Why are so fixated on me still? Is it Really about her?"

"It's true, He's helping me" Sydney chimed in while she briefly broke out of trance.

It looked like A was about to say something but she knew she was beat. But she Was stubborn. I cut her off and went into a rant. " BY THE WAY. I know for a Fact that she doesn't like P."

"THAT'S RIGHT" Sydney Chimed in again.

" And did you know that for a while. P unknowingly created his own false image of Sydney in his own inner world for a while and didn't know? That's right the one that he thought was confusing me with him." I put my hand over my mouth concealing a laugh."There's NO FUCKING WAY. anyone could confuse me with him. That would be like confusing a Toad with a Swan. You say That I am hurting her. I ask you to look at her again. When she was released from you she looked like a malnourished five year old. After a few months of my 'hurting her' She looks as healthy as ever. Her dreambody looks like she's pushing 10 years of age now."

both A and P were both shaking with rage. I knew they were about to attack. "You got no Fucking right" A yelled again. but her words sounded empty. I made a pushing gesture with my hands and transparent Vectors shot out from each hand. The ends went into A and P foreheads and I lifted them from the ground.
"Now what I wanna know." I said. "Is how you got released from your prison A". The vectors began probing their minds. I was getting images of a black monster trying to penetrate a shield with A encased inside. The black monster was now talking to Remote viewers. The same ones that had been harassing me and the rest of my dreaming crew.
"so that's it. I said. "P made a deal with the Templars and they helped him get you released. Of course! It's what i put in my laptop. It all makes sense now." I then was reminded of when nomad failed to read what was in my laptop, before he took the hard drive out and put it into my head in his dream. I then noticed my Vectors were feeding back to me Dark energy. I became engraged. Two more vectors came from behind my shoulders and wrapped around them both. I then grabbed a hold of the vectors with my hands and began bashing A and P around the garage.

I hit them against the ceiling, walls and concrete countless times. In another dream i was continuing the Kung fu fight. I did an overpunch at A. she blocked but i followed up with and under punch and hit her in the stomach. She held her torso and backed into the driveway. I then grabbed P's face and did a sweeping kick on him and I slammed his head on the pavement as he fell. suddenly i was still throwing them around the garage with my vectors.

I dragged them outside. Dark energy was seeping into me. Nomad just came out of a portal. He did a double take.
"DAMN YOU NOMAD!" I yelled. "If you would have just read for me what was in that laptop, instead of showing off none of this would have happened." I then threw A and P at him. He ducked out of the way.I could sense the dark energy was influencing my hatred. Just what the templard wanted. "I'll cuss you out another day nomad." And P were rolling on the ground but began to get up. "but first help me get them beyond the barrier that Raven set up." Just then a Wave emanated out of P. both him and A were floating up in the air now. The Wave hit us and knocked us back. A had thrown fireballs out of her hands and hit me. I was getting tired now. Would nomad be able to finish them off without me?

"STOP IT RIGHT THERE!" I looked up. There were two tall green elves floating just beyond the barrier that Raven had set up. It was a and P from the time of Mu. Mu P threw a kind of bubble with a chain at P. which grabbed P. Mu P pulled him beyond the barrier. they dissapeared in a pillar of yellow light. Mu A had A by the hair and yanked her beyond the barrier.
Mu A was furious. "WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO HURT HIM." She yelled. " YOU FUCKING BITCH!" Mu A yelled at A again. "Stop trying to hurt him". She told A.

"Woah." nomad said. he seemed to have recovered a bit.

"Woah is right." I told him. "I think we are witnessing the very thing that corrupted her soul... A dream time paradox of all things!" I said.

"Don't worry." Mu A said. "I'll see to it that she'll never touch you again. You won't see me here for that matter again either." Mu A zipped off with A in a pillar of yellow light.

"Sorry i yelled at you Nomad." i said. "It's the dark energy... I need healing."

*Nomad's Dream:*

I am meditating in lion-man form above the koi pond, in lotus position. There are lovely lotus flowers blooming in the pond. I scan for my friends. I see MoSh in a fierce battle in... my old garage in Arizona? What?
I teleport to MoSh.
He is tossing around two people with astral tentacles out of his hands. There are pentagons swirling around him. He is wearing a leather jacket, and his skin is pale green, and his eyes are red. He has many rows of yellow sharpe teeth.
"Oh, now you show up? I can handle this myself, you cocky bastard!"
"Uh... what?"
I see Sydney sitting on the side, watching calmly. I recognize the two people. A and P. Why the hell are they here?
"It's your fault, Nomad! The information on my laptop, dammit. Why'd you have to slam it into the back of my head, you idiot?" MoSh says, slamming the people around some more. They struggle inside the astral tentacle nets. MoSh looks like Lobo shooting Spider-Man's webs. He's terrifying.
"Now, you can access it anytime." He swings one of them at me, almost hitting me. "It's right there, whenever you need."
"I don't need your help, Mr. Big Ego!"
I see tendrils of dark energy moving down the astral tentacles, and swirling around MoSh neck and head. A and P are grinning even in their pain. I hear them speaking telepathically.
"Oh, it's working, my love. Do it."
"Yes, and soon, the child will be ours."
"Yes, and then, we will unlock her, our little Key to the Universe!"
"Eyew! What are you talking about, you sick fucks?" I say.
"None of your business!" A shouts at me.
Just then, A and P from the time of Mu appear, two Vampire Elves. They look sad and somber. "So many paradoxes, this is so sad," P from Mu says to Elven Vampire A. Elven Vampire A nods sadly. Then magically grab A and P and pull them into portals, and disappear.
MoSh coughs up dark energy. I run to him, and give him a glass of water. He leans on me heavily. "Shit, they got me man, those bastards. Take me to the Healing Glen." 
I take MoSh to the Healing Glen. He vomits dark energy. I summon the cadeuceus, and spin it. Golden energy flows out of me, into MoSh, and green and white energy come up from the ground. The Frost Giant appears, and blows healing herbs at MoSh, and he inhales them. Basara appears, playing guitar. Raven and Angel appear singing. Asuka appears, cradling him, and stroking his hair. 
"Thanks, friends... I am just going to... take a nap." MoSh passes out.
"Your friend is fine. The dark energy did not go deep, but it did affect him. I blew some herbs on him, that will repel dark energy from the inside out. Let him rest, and he'll be fine when he wakes up."
I see MoSh's dream. He is wandering around a hedge maze. "Do you need my help?" I ask him.
"No I have to figure this out for myself."
I fall asleep also.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven's Dream:

 01/19/10 Templar Attack, Healing Nomad and MoSh
I woke up after my first dream, but I still had some more plans. I decided I would try to do a second WILD by using my light / sound machine again. I've never tried to do a second WILD in a night, so I thought I would do it tonight. My goal was to do healing on Nomad; I used my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD

I was in the biodome. I looked around to see where I was. I recognized the place. I wondered where Nomad was. I wanted to find him so I could do the healing spell. I looked around for a bit but I didn't see him. I wondered if he was having more problems with those stinking Templars. I focused on Through the Never by Metallica to open a portal to find Nomad. A portal opened and I went through

On the other side I was on the moon. There were lots of Templars there. I looked around. I didn't see Nomad, but I figured these assholes were part of the reason he hadn't been on the moon. There were lots of them. I saw a giant snake flying through the air shooting green flames at Templars. Well I had found MoSh at least I focused on Divide by Disturbed to split myself into multiples. "I'm one impressive motherf-er now wouldn't you say? Divide! Divide! Divide! Divide!" I split until there were 256 of me there. I absently noticed that each of the 256 of me was riding on a large winged black panther. I flew into the group of Templars and attacked them, shooting blasts of lightning and fire fused together.

I was fighting the Templars when they all seemed distracted. I looked where they were looking. A large mechanical centaur?! It was a bit hard to focus with 256 of me, but the centaur clearly had too many arms and too many legs and um whatever. It was attacking the Templars, told the Templars to go fuck themselves. Good enough. One of the Templars said they should focus their attacks on the mech. They all took off. What?! Hey!

"Come back here, you flakey jerks!" I yelled, "Don't turn your back on me, I won't be ignored!" All 256 of me reunited into one as I followed after the Templars as they centered in on the centaur mech. The mech had a shield around it. I sent a wave of flames and lightning after the Templars, incinerating many of them. The flames washed over the shield around the mech without doing any damage. The remaining Templars turned from the mech to attack me now but veered away as I sent another wave of fire and lightning. One of them called for a retreat. They turned away from me and ran right into MoSh and a blast of green flames.

I landed on the surface of the moon when the Templars were gone. Nomad was there. I told him I had been looking for him. It was time for that healing. He looked at me.

"Him, too," Nomad said as he pointed at the giant snake still flying around, "They were hitting him with dark energy."

"No problem," I said. I waved to the snake. MoSh finally came down and landed on the moon. He hissed loudly in my face. "Nice," I said to MoSh, "If I suffered from ophiophobia (fear of snakes) I would be running for the hills as we speak, probably with soiled pants."

MoSh changed to his human form and looked at me strangely. We teleported to the biodome. Once we were there we did a healing to purge dark energy out of all of us. I then uses Voices from the Macross Plus soundtrack to focus on healing Nomad's cold and sinus problems. The entire glen was filled with golden energy. I was just finishing with the Voices healing on Nomad when everything around me faded to black and I woke.
__________________

Nomad's Dream:

Superman opens a portal to the Moon. There is a huge battle going on outside the Templar base. There are 256 Queens of Night riding on 256 winged black panthers. Raven is laughing maniacally hitting Templars with lightning. A great winged serpent is breathing acid on Templars, and their armor melts. A phoenix screams through the air, breathing fire on the Templars. Angelwitch is riding a winged snow leopard, casting spears of ice enwreathed in flame. She looks at me, and smiles. "In dreams, my love. I am with you here, always, and in our other life, too."
Altair and the superheroes attack. I summon a giant chimera mech. It's a six legged centaur, with six arms. I am still small. I fly in and pilot it. I speak into the mike. "I am Mega Mech! You Templar bastards are fucked!"
Two of my arms hold fifty cal machine guns. Two other arms hold lasers. Two other arms shoot out astral tentacles.
"All attack the mech!" shouts the Templar general. They all focus on me. I hit my energy belt, and the energy shield encompasses the mech.
"Hey, you can't have all the fun!" says Raven. She turns into a black dragon, and floats down next to me. She breathes lightning encased in fire. My shield weakens. The Templars swarm over me. I activate my centipedes, and silver centipedes pour out of a door in the back of my mech's head, crawling over my mech body. The Templars run. I become very tiny, and multiply myself. The Templars try to attack Raven, but, they get scared and run to their base. MoSh is waiting for them. He becomes a green two-headed dragon-wolf. I fly my selves into the heads of the Templars and begin barking out commands. "To the base! Retreat! Ignore all enemies!"
They run to the base. The base morphs into a giant octopus, and attacks the Templars. They try to run away. I shriek in their heads like a banshee, amplified by my mech. They scream and fall in vertigo and terror. They writhe on the ground in pain. MoSh and Raven look at them in pity and disgust. "What shall we do with them, brother?" Raven asks in a dragon voice like a thousand thunders.
"We shall rip them in half, sending each half to different dimensions!" the werewolf-dragon says, growling like a thousand wolves. Raven nods in agreement. I unleash centipedes into the ears of all the remote viewers, and teleport outside of them. I am a Thanagrian, a hawkman, with a golden hawk helmet on my head, wielding the Axe of Ages. I cut the heads off the Templars. Selene appears, and opens portals, half to dimension X, and half to other random dimensions. We chuck the top halves into Dimension X, and Sorna seals the portals.
Dr. Strange appears. "Well, done, Mr. Microbe, and you others. I have been studying these creeps for centuries. There are many ways of defeating them. This is a most excellent one."
"Tell us more," I say.
"That is for another time. Now, you need to rest and heal."
Superman says, "Now, we return to our fortress." The superheroes nod and disappear. We go to the hot springs in the Biodome.

----------


## Clyde Machine

If it's alright if I interject here, I am interested in shared dreaming.  :smiley:  I am not yet ready to even begin to discuss beginning to experiment with sharing a lucid dream with another person, as I have only had two truly substantial lucid dreams to date, but I am currently reading through shared dream experiences others have had, and listening to the DV podcast on it.

I'm very interested in this, and will keep reading and researching on it as I continue to work on my dream recall and to get more comfortable with lucid dreaming.

----------


## Man of Shred

Awesome clyde. I look forward to when you get your skill up!

----------


## Man of Shred

Excerpt from Raven's DJ:

*02/11/10 Movies and Assholes* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was in a mall. I was there with my mother. We were going to see a movie. Actually we were going to see two different movies. After getting our tickets we split in two different directions. I went into my chosen movie and sat down. The lights went dark and the movie started. It was some kind of anime film. It looked like a Hayao Miyazaki film, though I didn't recognize which one.

I was sitting there watching it when the person in front of me lit up a cigarette. I knew he had because I could smell it. He blew smoke into the air which wafted back into my face. I found that to be quite annoying. I looked at the two people sitting in front of me. One of them was smoking. They were talking to each other, not seeming to be paying any attention to the movie at all. The smoker finished his cigarette and immediately started another. I decided to move.

I moved to an empty seat across the aisle, out of the path of the smoke. I continued watching the movie. I could see the two annoying people over there, both talking, the one still smoking. I considered going to tell management that someone in here was smoking I was sure it was a non-smoking movie but I didn't want to miss the movie. And it wasn't affecting me any more, so who cares?

The smoker across the aisle threw his empty cigarette pack into the aisle. I rolled my eyes. I figured his cigarette butts were no doubt under his seat. Another man got up and picked up the empty package. The two annoying people started tossing out many pieces of garbage. The man who had picked up the cigarette package continued silently picking up the trash. I looked back at the movie. It was a different movie now it looked like a crappy romance. Damn! I had missed the end of the Hayao Miyazaki film because I was paying too much attention to annoying people!



My Dream:

Funny Dream

In this dream I was walking with Nomad and some other people in some strange place. We kept walking into something like portals that would ransport us to a different part of the dreamscape. We kept getting Transported to the same place. We were trying to explain it to some people there.

Later we are in a sort of theater. Every dreamer is looking at something different. One sees a play, another sees a movie, and yet another is watching a cartoon. Me and nomad are sitting and talking there. I keep wanting to say something about Oneiromancy to him but i am too shy to say anything. Nomad is also smoking one cigarette after another. He throws a package wrapper on the ground and my cousin peter picks it up. Pete notices more wrappers and starts walking up the aisle to pick them up. Me and Nomad throw more wrappers out of nowhere and my pete just keeps going in circles picking them up. I just start laughing.

----------


## destinationmoon

Wow this is all so interesting, I can't wait til I can WILD consistently so I can check this all out! Is it a coincidence my username is destinationmoon?  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow this is all so interesting, I can't wait til I can WILD consistently so I can check this all out! Is it a coincidence my username is destinationmoon?



No. There is no such thing as coincidence.

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight's DJ:
 02/14/10 All Our Ex's
I sat up in bed. I had just awakened from a dream where I was being healed. I could tell the difference in the amount of negative energy I had inside, but there was still way too much of it. I was about to lie back down and got to sleep. I was thinking maybe going out to kick some ass would take care of the negative energy. My head had just hit the pillow when someone called my name.

"Raven!" the voice called. I sat up in bed suddenly. There was no one there. I then realized the voice had been entirely in my head. It was a telepathic signal. Someone needed me! I got out of bed and focused on a portal to find that person. A portal opened and I went through it Somehow doing this only involved me becoming partially lucid

On the other side of the portal I found myself standing next to Nomad. There was a large battle going on. I saw many warriors and many Templars.

"Not those fucking Templars again!" I said next to Nomad.

Nomad apparently hadn't noticed me yet. He looked over at me in a surprised manner. He said they seemed to be back to their old tricks again. I looked out at the fight. "And they have new allies," Nomad said as he pointed to the side. I looked over there. I saw some people there. One of them I recognized immediately as the Prince of Darkness. There was a woman with him. The woman reminded me a bit too much of Bellatrix Lestrange from Harry Potter she was a witch and looked to be stark raving mad. My ex fiancé, James, was next to the woman. I whispered to Nomad, asking who the woman was. He said it was his ex, Megan. That didn't seem right Nomad has never said bad things about Megan Hadn't we helped her with Templars disguised as Nomad? Why would she be helping the Templars? I asked Nomad that. He said she needed to be healed.

Nomad opened a portal. He said we would have to take care of it in her inner world. I said ok and we went through the portal. On the other side we were in what looked like it could be a beautiful place but there were also strange things happening there. Some things that just looked somehow wrong There was a woman there. I figured it was Megan. She was acting really strange. She was talking to someone who wasn't there telling them to leave her alone. I wondered what she was seeing. She did need healing. She seemed completely oblivious to us. The portal we had entered through was still there. More people joined us. MoSh, Angel, Basara, and a couple of angels came through the portal before it closed. We all formed a circle around the apparently crazy Megan and did healing spells. I did Full Moonlight to purge dark energy. Golden energy filled the entire area and flowed through Megan. After the healing Megan looked much calmer and the things that had seemed wrong with the place now seemed ok. We went through a portal back to the area we had started in

Outside it seemed not much, if any, time had passed. The Prince of Darkness, Megan, and James were still all there. Megan looked a bit different. She looked like she was trying to clear her mind. The Prince of Darkness and James hadn't noticed the change. The Prince of Darkness put his arm around Megan. He told Nomad that she belonged to him now and forever and he would have Angel, as well. The both deserved better than Nomad. He then claimed he was twice the man Nomad would ever be and laughed.

"Humph! It looks like you fucked your math up, asshole," I said, "because it actually takes about a hundred of you to equal half of Nomad." I still felt negative and I was definitely in the mood to tell someone off.

Megan seemed to get her head clear. She pushed the Prince of Darkness away from her and had a grossed out look on her face. She disappeared. I wondered if she had awakened.

The Prince of Darkness looked annoyed that Megan was gone and annoyed at my comments. He shot a tendril out to grab Angel. Nomad cut through the tendril with his sword.

"Give it up!" the Prince of Darkness said to Nomad, "You can keep her by you through force, but you cannot take her heart! Her heart belongs to me!"

"Not a chance," Angel said to the Prince of Darkness, "I love Nomad! I am sick and tired of you pushing you way into my dreams! I want you to leave and not come back!"

"You can't defeat me!" the Prince of Darkness said, "I rule this plane!"

"They're all losers if you ask me," said a voice from beside me. I looked and saw James. He was standing right beside me watching the scene between Nomad, Megan, me, and the Prince of Darkness.

"No one asked you," I said to him.

"Look," James said, "I think we got things going badly. I first came to your dream because I want to start sharing dreams with you again. You said you don't want to see me IWL, so I thought"

"If I don't want to see you IWL," I said to him, "What the fuck makes you think I'd want to see your worthless shit ass in my dreams? Stabbing me in the back IWL isn't good enough for you? Well go ahead! Shoot me again! I ain't dead yet! I already got a fucking bullet in my back from you, one from Tina add a third! And a fourth! Just keep shooting! I will never die, you fucker! Now get the fuck out of my face before I kick your ass so hard you're shitting through your mouth!"

James seemed a bit stunned by that outburst. But it had felt good. Some more negative energy vented and this time at someone I don't like! Excellent! Everything around me faded to black as I woke.

WakingNomad's DJ (Notes):
Float up out of my coffin. I transform from Vampire to Golden Knight form. A swarm of Templars attack. My anti-swarm silver centipedes kick in.

There is a huge battle outside my house in the astral. Prince of Darkness is there, along with James, and Megan, my ex in her Shadow Self. She's a crazed witch.

I go into Megan's Inner World, and tell her to stop aiding the Templars. She's freaking out. Raven, MoSh, Angel, Basara, Michael, Metatron and I do soul healing on her. I go out. The battle is over.

Angel tells the Prince of Darkness, she's sick of him. He says he rules the astral plane. I shoot a astral tentacles into him, and electrocute him. He becomes small and tries to invade my brain. The Atom and I kick his ass.

I knock him out with a tranq, and take his astral body to Raven's Inner World, next to P and A.

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight's DJ:
02/14/10 Captured! (non-lucid)
I woke up in bed after the previous dream. That had been a good release of negative energy. I didn't feel too bad now, just really sleepy. That is normal for after I have just vented off a lot of negative energy. I just needed more sleep. Maybe I would be able to relax now. No more negative energy to vent. I thought I would get up for a drink. I tried to get up. I found I couldn't move. My first thought was sleep paralysis. But I've never had problems with sleep paralysis before I continued trying to move. Still nothing. I saw some figures standing over me, looking at me. It was dark and I couldn't see their faces. I didn't know who they were. I was trying to ask who they were but I couldn't move. Ok I would have to focus my energy I closed my eyes and focused and then I felt a surge of negative energy that sent bright lights off behind my closed eyelids just as if I had my light / sound machine on. I got a massive headache and then everything faded to black

It seemed like I was in darkness for a while, my head felt like it was splitting open. I had unexplained images of death and destruction, feelings of anger and hate I then thought I heard a commotion outside. A lot of people were yelling at each other. It sounded like a fight. I could feel someone lifting me and taking me somewhere I tried to wake up fully but I couldn't do it. It only made my splitting headache worse so I relaxed. Someone set me gently on something soft. I thought I heard someone crying was I dead? Had I died and now someone was crying over me? I heard someone ask if I was going to die. Someone else answered no, and said something about a cocoon and a butterfly Wtf? I was turning into a butterfly? Someone laughed and said something about transformation. I could feel positive energy comforting me I drifted off to sleep and woke in bed.

WakingNomad's DJ:
I look for Raven.

Multidimensional Dream

Her assassin self is captured. Altair, Ezio, MoSh, Link, Bakura, Basara, Loaf, Angel, MoSh, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, Mary and Marty, Goliath (the Gargoyle), Vegeta, Angelina, Xena, and I go to rescue her. We split into Warriors and Assassins. The Warriors create a diversion while the Assassins invade the dungeon.

We rescue Raven, and take her to the Healing Glen. She is deeply wounded. I am crying my eyes out.

The Crystal Golem says she's going to be okay. I ask The Crystal Golem if she's going to die. He says she needs to cocoon again. I ask him if she's going to become a butterfly. He laughs and says, no, but transformed.

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight's DJ:
 02/14/10 A Fake James?
I was sitting at a table with some friends. We were at a Starbucks sitting outside. A light breeze was blowing. I was sooooo happy to be in Arizona the winters are wonderful. I looked at the drink I was drinking. It was a dark hot cocoa. I looked around the table. I recognized the people with me. Nomad was on my left, then Asuka was holding a baby in her lap across from me. To my right was MoSh. Everyone was talking and laughing. It was a nice setting. I tried to remember the last time I was able to get together in a shared dream and just do something fun. I joined in the conversation with MoSh, Asuka, and Nomad, although I don't remember what was said. I just remember I was enjoying myself. I felt negative energy inside me, but it seemed to be pretty stable and it was slowly draining away. There was a lot there, but as long as nothing set it off Then I saw trouble walk into the patio seating area. I tried to hide my face, but it was too late.

I had spotted James and Tina (his wife) looking at me. James pointed over at me and then the two of them headed in our direction. Shit. I didn't want to deal with them. I turned and focused on Nomad. I could feel negative energy inside me like something boiling just beneath the surface and threatening to explode. I decided it would be a good idea to try to stay calm. When James and Tina got over to us I didn't say anything. James was standing between Nomad and me. He asked how it was coming with my new boyfriend. I calmly told him Nomad is not my boyfriend he's more like a brother. James said that explained why I hang out with him I'm obligated to hang out with the loser because he's my brother. I was feeling angry at James for insulting Nomad again. Tina said that MoSh must be my boyfriend. Asuka gave Tina a dirty look. James moved closer to MoSh and said that from the looks of it MoSh would be no better a choice than Nomad. He said both those losers (Nomad and MoSh) make him look good.

"Nomad" I said to Nomad, "I think I'm about to pound his face into the concrete until it's a bloody pulp"

"Just hang on" Nomad said.

"Hey, loser!" James said as he shoved Nomad. His Witchblade armor formed and he pulled out Swordsplitter. I was looking at Tina something wasn't right about that I was thinking she shouldn't be there

"Remember this?" James asked as he used the sword to cut the table in half. Asuke got up quickly and disappeared with the baby. Nomad got up to face James. I didn't want them to fight. James has access to too much power or did he? His energy signature was off something wasn't right. James lunged at Nomad and right through Nomad and fell over the railing behind Nomad and into the street. A car slammed on its brakes to keep from hitting James. The driver called James a fucking moron. James got up and jumped the fence again. He charged at Nomad. I was thinking he was using all the strategy of a mad bull that's not his style A portal opened right in front of Nomad and James disappeared through it. The portal closed behind him. James reappeared almost immediately.

"Hey, asshole!" James said to Nomad, "You're not the only one who can screw with time!"

"Go fuck yourself!" Nomad responded.

I told Nomad not to attack James it would be too dangerous

"What's the matter?" James asked as he came over to me, "Are you afraid the loser will get hurt? Why don't you come back with me? We can go fuck somewhere. Come on! Tina won't mind. She might even join in!" He was right in my face yelling these things. On impulse I spit right in his face. Part of it went in his open yelling mouth. Tina made a move like she was going to hit me. I knew that would set off the explosion. James stopped her. Good. Then James hit me! I was briefly stunned he had never indicated physical violence while we were together that was something else out of character for him But that was it. He was going to regret showing up here he would regret ever laying eyes on

CLOBBER! In a streak of motion something clobbered James and knocked him through several tables into the wall of the Starbucks. I did a double take. Something weird had clobbered James Some kind of a centaur? With six legs? And it looked somehow feline... it was clearly a um it was a Nomad. The creature that was Nomad was tearing at James with sharp claws where the front hooves of the centaur should have been. I thought I saw two figures do a fusion with Nomad I didn't see who. He was tearing right through James' witchblade? How could that be? A witchblade can't be broken like that! James also looked surprised that his armor wasn't holding. James shoved Nomad off of him and jumped to his feet. He changed into one of the Fantastic Four?! That also didn't seem right

Ok I didn't want Nomad to have all the fun. I wanted to freak James out or freak out whatever he was I wasn't fully convinced it was James. I used Of Wolf and Man to transform into I considered for a minute a dragon! I remembered Nomad say I'd turned into a nasty looking black dragon so I did that. I glared at him, my teeth a mere few inches from his face my mouth was as tall as his body. People on the street were panicking and running. Apparently MoSh liked the idea of a dragon, as he changed into one as well. Now James had a huge dragon glaring at him from two different directions.

I was wondering if I had the stomach to bit James in half when something fell from the sky. James caught it. It was a grenade a really big one um I backed up, as did MoSh. James was still looking at the grenade in surprise when it exploded. I looked up where it had come from who had thrown that thing? James was gone but just briefly. He reformed and looked up where the grenade had come from. He cursed in that direction. I fired a blast of flames surrounded by lightning at James. I noticed there were Templars attacking where had those come from?! I used Divide and multiplied myself, going around and incinerating and blasting Templars. I noticed MoSh bathing Templars in green flames. We finally dispatched them. Where was James? I returned and turned human. I asked Nomad where James was. He said James was the past and the future, but not the present. Huh?

We went back to the biodome. I felt tired. I didn't think about it when I slipped into the hot springs. I was sitting next to Basara. He was singing softly. I could still feel the negative energy boiling just inside of me so much of it I felt like yelling and cursing at someone, but I was too tired right now. I fell asleep in the dream and woke IWL.

WakingNomad's DJ:
Raven and I are having coffee in Tucson with MoSh, Asuka, and the baby. James appears with his wife and taunts Raven. He calls me her new boyfriend. She tries to talk to him calmly. She says she can't contain her dark energy.

He laughs, and his Witchblade armor forms over him. He shows me his sword: Remember this? Asuka takes the baby away and disappears.

He lunges at me. I open a hole in my dream body and laugh. He lunges again. I open a portal on my dream body. He gets sucked in, but teleports right back. He says he knows Time Magic, too. I tell him he can go fuck himself.

Raven tells me not to attack him. He spews a stream of obscenities at her, and then Raven spits in his face. The wife is about to slap Raven, but James stops her, and slaps Raven. I become a crazed Chimera: a six-legged centaur devil cat.

Gawn and Daygawn merge with me, and I tear into James.

He cannot believe I shredded through his Witchblade armor.

He morphs into a superhero. He looks like one of the Fantastic Four. He summons an army of Templars. Raven changes into a great black dragon, and MoSh a great green dragon. I change into a three headed dragon.

Loaf appears as a giant bomb. He slams into James, and disappears. James reforms.

Raven multiplies into many dragons, and Queens of Night. She summons fiery lightning. I summon an army of summoners. MoSh morphs into a green cobra with arms, and bites the heads off of the Templars.

I morph into Sabertooth/Wolverine/Green Lantern/Professor X/Spider-Man/Batman. I shoot a fire circular saw-blade at James and rip him in half. Selene shoots astral nets around him. I send one to the past, and one half to the future.

We go back to the Biodome, and the Hot Springs. Our bodies are sore from battle. I tell MoSh his dream body muscles are getting bigger. He laughs. We say we are tired of fighting. Raven falls asleep in Basara's arms.

Angel places her hands on Raven's head and does healing on her.

I say no one is evil. MoSh glares at me. I apologize, and tell him I'll explain later, but I have to wake up.

----------


## Man of Shred

Possible first Shared Dream with Walms. I'll highlight the simularites.

*Frag 2*

 I'm walking in some building down a hallway. I come across a four way intersecting hallway and a guy is there. He is white with blond hair and a long face. He says soemthing like "I'm gonna kick your ass."* I ignore* him and keep walking.

*The return of the weird guy*


 I'm walking out of a building. *I come to some field.* I see that guy from the Frag 2 dream again. He says something like "I'm gonna kick your ass now". He grabs me and *tries to knee me or something.* Some other guy who i can't see pulls him off me and says "Run".

 I start running but suddenly I'm covered in a blanket. I'm looking for my jacket but the blanket gets in the way. I manage to get the blanket off.

From Walms' Dream journal

FA, go out of bed and RC, I went to a garden, and the house where this was, vanished, *now I was in another open field*, and there was a guy who looked older than me, and thin, and strong, I teleported to where he *was and kicked him, he gave no reaction and just wandered off, I tried following but he was ignoring me,* I got bored and went to eat some stuff, some buildings and the people in it, truthfully, the building was better than the people, they were warm, so had to make them go into the carnivore plant instead, then left the place.

 NOTE: Nomad has also recently observed that i have features of bodily strength in dreams.

----------


## AccountableMasses

been having dreams of Brazil lately and dreaming in Spanish or Portuguese.
Not much beyond that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> been having dreams of Brazil lately and dreaming in Spanish or Portuguese.
> Not much beyond that.



Ok. So, what is the purpose of this post?

----------


## AccountableMasses

read in order to have shared dreams you must share dream journal entries. Or did I miss something?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> read in order to have shared dreams you must share dream journal entries. Or did I miss something?



Oh, I see. I did not know if that was your intention. 

First, start your own dream journal.

Then, work on your recall.

Then, lucidity.

Then, find your Dream Guide.

This dream journal is for dreams that are shared. The way we do it, is we compare dream journal, and see when they sync up, then we post both (or sometimes even more) entries here.

----------


## AccountableMasses

> Oh, I see. I did not know if that was your intention. 
> 
> First, start your own dream journal.
> 
> Then, work on your recall.
> 
> Then, lucidity.
> 
> Then, find your Dream Guide.
> ...



oh thanks. didn't know that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> oh thanks. didn't know that.



Check out the tutorial in my signature.

----------


## Man of Shred

My dream:

*Asuka is wierd*

note: Raven wanted me to remember her more in a dream. So I told her she should learn from Asuka, and observe me when I'm non lucid, to do more subtle things that would catch my attention since i remember things like that more. here is the result.

I am standing on a roof top at night time. Asuka is behind me. I am staring at a weird image. It looks like mother mary... I am definitely confused. Asuka points at a symbol on the wall behind the image of mother mary. She says seeing mary and that symbol together means that a sick girl is hiding in a giant teacup in my yard. I look down at the yard and vaguely make out a giant teacup in my yard. In it i see a girl is lying inside of it. Even tho it's black I know it's Raven... I jump down from the rooftop and approach the giant teacup. suddenly Raven jumps high out of the teacup. Her image is no longer dark. It's bright and i can see she's wearing her typical Assasins creed uniform.

Later I am in a hallway in my house. i look on my shoulder and see miniature people. The one closest to me looks like captain janeway from star trek voyager. She's wearing a dress that janeway likes to wear to her holo-novel programs. But wait... Captain janeway is really seven of nine impersonating Janeway. I then notice i am wearing the same dress... Behing the weird janeway is Janeway impersonating Seven of nine... Who's also wearing the same dress. Seven impersonating janeway speaks to me in Asuka's voice... So really it's Asuka impersonating Seven who's supposed to be impersonating janeway... Her voice says. "In order to make sense of all this you must find raven and let her bite your ear!

I see Raven down the hallway I walk towards her but I wake up.

Note: all of Asuka's tricks seemed to make PERFECT sense to me at the time. haha.

Raven's dream:

Note: I didn't have much luck with recall this past night. I also failed to slip into a WILD, so the only dream I was able to recall was this one non-lucid shared dream with MoSh

I was in someone's yard. I looked around to see where I was. I recognized the place, but I couldn't quite place where it was. I looked around a bit and I saw I wasn't alone. There was a woman there. She was smiling at me as if she knew me. I didn't like being disoriented. I did immediately realize she was a friend. I was excessively embarrassed that I could not remember her name. I didn't let that on. I went over to her and said hi.

The woman smiled again and said hi to me. She handed me a cookie. It was warm and fresh. She said this time MoSh would remember both of us. She said the idea is to do something a bit odd, but not so off the wall that it is beyond comprehension Odd but reasonable. I wasn't sure what she was talking about. MoSh must be another friend. Why wouldn't a friend remember me? Or her? She said she had an idea. She pointed to the middle of the yard. I didn't remember this being there before, but now there was a giant teacup in the middle of the yard. It was sitting in a giant saucer. I got closer and saw that it was a single car of the teacups ride like in Disney Land. It looked a quite bit larger than that, though.

"Get in there," the woman said as she indicated the teacup. I was remembering that things that spin frequently make me feel ill. I told her I could get in it as long as it wasn't spinning. She said to get in it. I got into the cup. She said to get down so I couldn't be seen. I did that. I was on the bottom of the teacup. I heard the woman said to wait for my cue and then jump out and surprise MoSh. I wasn't sure what the point was but I went along with it. Maybe a harmless prank. I figured MoSh would be surprised to see I was there to visit. That would be the only reason to jump up to surprise him. Ok. Sounded amusing

The woman outside went into the house. I waited in the cup for a bit. Something felt strange like I was out of place somehow. I ignored that feeling. Of course I was out of place I was in a giant teacup! I heard the door to the house open up. Someone was standing outside the cup. I heard the woman say she would knock on the cup three times when it was time to jump out. I said ok and then the cup started spinning. Great I hoped I wouldn't get out and puke all over MoSh I didn't figure that would be a very pleasant surprise

The cup continued to spin. I was actually surprised at how little nausea I was feeling. Maybe this would be ok. Then someone outside knocked on the cup three times and the cup came to a stop. That was the cue. I stood up in the cup bad idea. I stood up too fast and that was when the wave of nausea hit me. I was still in the middle of the plan. I was jumping into the air to get out of the cup but my foot caught on the edge of the cup and I went falling face first out of the cup. Somehow I managed to do a complete flip and land on my feet and that amazed me. I was barely standing up, but I had performed acrobatics? Hey maybe the gymnasts do get dizzy maybe it helps them!

I looked around as the world continued to spin. The woman was off to my left smiling. I took a couple stumbling steps forward and fell right into a man's arms. He caught me and looked a bit surprised.

"Surprise, MoSh," I said rather drunkenly even thought I hadn't had anything to drink, "It's Raven, me! Er It's me, Raven yeah that's it." I was smiling at MoSh, thinking I probably had a really dopey look on my face. Fortunately I didn't throw up on him. My mind started clearing, the world spinning slowed down, but then everything faded to black around me and I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Loaf's Dream:*




> RavenKnight & WakingNomad
> 
> 
> *Part 1*
> 
> I swam to a beach. Once I was there, I got onto the land and started biking. It was just grass, until I got to a small civilization of psychics and lucid dreamers. It was a makeshift town of tents, caravans, and sheds. As I biked through, an old man came out of his tent and spoke.
> "This place isn't for you. Its our town. Leave before its too late!" he calls. I ignore him and continue biking. Suddenly I wonder if Raven Knight would be here. I looked around, and then saw her come out of a huge luxury tent (for any of those that have seen it, Raven Knight looked like her Skype photo).
> I go up to her. We talked briefly, and then WakingNomad appeared. But things went downhill. They told me I couldn't leave. I got on my bike in panic and tried to get away, however the front wheel of the bike kept sliding and making me crash. Soon both WakingNomad and Raven Knight tied a cloth to my mouth and dragged me away.
> 
> ...



*Raven Knight's Dream:*




> Note:  I met a shaman in my dream last night.  I have reason to think this shaman is the same one I used to know when I was going out with my ex bf.  My goal was to get in touch with him and find out if the two are the same person.  Q said there is currently a gathering of dimension traveling shamans going on in a different dimension.  He said the shaman I am looking for is very likely there.  Q said that the shamans in these gathering usually don't look too kindly on outsider visitors.  Q also said in case that is the case, he had gone there and I had permission to visit the gathering the shaman I knew while with my ex is currently at that gathering, so I can see if he is the one who visited me.  Q handed me a pendant with a cool engraving on it he said to show it to the other shamans in case they don't remember me, which they probably won't.  With this goal in mind I fell asleep with my light / sound machine and slipped into a WILD
> 
> I was on the moon, in the biodome.  I wasn't sure why I was on the moon.  I thought maybe I just couldn't go directly to the shaman gathering.  This also was a confirmation that the shaman I was looking for was at the gathering.  I was about to open the portal when another portal opened and Nomad came through.
> 
> "Raven!" he said, "Where are you off to so fast?"
> 
> "A gathering of shamans, perhaps," I said, "I'm looking for the shaman I met in a dream a couple nights ago.  He might be someone I've known from back when I was going out with my ex."
> 
> "Awesome!" Nomad said, "I want to come, too!"
> ...



*WakingNomad's Dream:*
Not posted yet, but he has confirmed he remembers it as a shared dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Kidnapping Loaf

I am on the Moon. Raven summons a big black car, like a Buick. "Get in!"

I get in. She drives. "What are we doing?"

"We are going to get Loaf. He's going to remember this dream, both of us, dammit!"

"Okay!"

She drives to Earth, to Aotearoa. She slams into a house. We get out. "Loaf? Loaf?" He is outside playing with toy cars in the dirt like a young child.

"Hey Loaf! Hey Josh! Get in! Get in the car, dude!" I laugh.

"Huh? Are you....?"

"Dude, you know us! Get in! HAHAHA!"

"AHA! There they are! Focus lasers on the child!"

Remote viewers, like Men In Black from Dimension X appear. I grab Loaf, and turn on my energy shield. "YOU BASTARDS! GET OUT OF OUR DREAM!"

Raven shoots flaming lightning at them, and we all get in the car and zoom off. Jets shoot out of the car.

"HAHAHAA! We did it! We did it!" I give the Men In Black the Bronx cheer.

Raven turns on the radio: A young man, Josh McNabbit, has been nabbed from New Zealand, by two of the Moon People. They are in a black Buick en route to the Dream Moon. The Moon People are armed and dangerous.

"Shit! Shit! We have to hide!"

Loaf stuffs a handkerchief in his mouth. "What the hell are you doing, dude?"

"I am being kidnapped. I am playing along with the dream."

"Oh, shit! Are we kidnapping him, Raven?"

"No. We're going to the Moon. Stop talking like a crazy man, Nomad."

"They are going to intercept us. Quick, find some motel or something. Shit shit shit."

Raven drives into a motel building. We get out. I turn on the TV. There is us, on the news.

"Those bastards! They are after us! They want to swallow our minds and eat our souls! Shit! What should we do Raven?"

"Calm down, let me think."

"I'm going to do a line of coke. Be right back."

"No, you're not! What the hell is wrong with you, Nomad? Don't you know this is a dream?"

"Oh, shit. I have never even tried coke, but this seems like some crazy cool Quentin Tarantino action flick, so it made sense to do coke."

"Oh, stop talking like and idiot!"

I grab Raven and shake her in panic. "They are coming! What should we do?"

Raven gets upset. "WHY ARE YOU ACTING SO CRAZY, NOMAD! WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM?"

I become sullen. "Sorry, I just keep forgetting this is a dream. That's all."

Loaf wanders around the room touching things. "Hey! Everything feels so real! So, hey, I was thinking let's go kick those guys asses. This is a dream, after all!"

"Oh, dude! You are so right! That would be epic! HAHAHAHA! Hey, Raven, Loaf has a good idea-"

"I heard," she grins. Now she is Queen of Night with a vampire face. Loaf is staring in a mirror. He morphs into a vampire. So do I. I suddenly calm down. Three short hidden blades shoot out of my forearms.

"Let's eat their fucking SOULS."

"And, drink their blood," says Loaf.

We fly through the ceiling. The Men in Black are there. "Hey, you creepy government slaves, COME GET SOME!"

The Men in Black shoot lasers at us, and Loaf unloads on them with an AK-47. He is laughing. Raven fires lighting at them, and electrocutes them. I teleport behind them, and slice their throats, and drink their blood.

"Want some?"

"I'll find my own prey," Loaf says. The Men in Black hop on hovercycles and fly away. We teleport on to them and bite their necks, and drink their blood. We wipe or mouths sloppily and laugh. Raven punches one right through his head.

"Vampires KICK ASS!" We hi-5.

"Now, let's go to the Apple Store at the Mall, and steal stuff, because we're vampires," Loaf says.

"Okay!" Raven and I laugh. Loaf disappears. Guess he woke up. Raven and I go back to the Moon. She says she wants to see if maybe Loaf will appear in the mall. I say go ahead, and go to sleep in the Biodome.

----------


## Majinaki

Hello everyone!, i think a little while ago i shared a dream with Onieronaut
im not too sure, but heres a part of his. the simmilarities are the whirlpool, the capsizing vessel, and the nighttime water
whom else thinks this could've been shared?





> *12/02/2009**
> "Definitely the Wrong Room"*
> 
> Something about there being a witch in a house. There was a long hallway with doors all along each wall. For some reason, I kept having to redo this part of the dream. I kept getting stuck or drawn into crazy situations, while trying to find the right door. In one door, it just kind of dropped me out into the middle of the ocean, where I was flying above the water as a disembodied perspective. It was night out, but the moon lit everything up into a strong, light blue. I don't know if it was fog or what, but the water actually looked like the clouds, as if the boat was flying through the sky. It was a rough ride, though. The cloud/waves were massive, and the boat was being thrown this way and that - just short of capsizing. Suddenly, I was on the bow of the ship, getting thrown this way and that, holding onto the railing of the ship and trying to keep from falling into the (what was now, clearly) water. 
> 
> The last thing I remember is looking out over the water, and approaching an enormous whirlpool. We'd passed the point of no-return, and had begun to shift direction, drawn into the spiraling current and headed slowly closer and closer to the eye, upon each rotation.
> 
> <input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">







> Im on a Nice ferry, the ferry is sailing quite smoothly in the midnight water,
> i take alook around at my surroundings, Everyones asian, Everyones wearing a suit, Everyone has a Mafia atmospheric musk surrounding them, but not me.
> The ferry turns right, and the boat sways, i look around some more, The intierior looks like a freaking jumbo jet's feusalage, thiers a(air craft carrier sized) Kitchen with many cast iron equipment peices organised within.
> The boat is still swaying to the right, and the floor is now at a 30° angle, everyone begins to look around to figure out why the boat hasnt ended it's turn.
> It's making a whirlpool. Thats why. Reads the newspaper heading that is sitting in my lap.
> I panic, everyone stares at me and time locks. Nothing moves. everythings frozen, except one man, and myself, he walks over to me in an unseen but daunting manner, as i slowly look towards his face. Money becomes a pressing and life threatening issue. the man gets closer, i have a horrified expression although "everything is fine" "everything is fine" i dont feel that way atall.
> the man plunks a ziplock bag of coins on my dinner tray and time continues, i look around, every other asian man is holding a money clip of bills, and i feel screwed. they all have a confused "how'd this get here" look and thier all examining the clip of bills, apparently the man did the same thing to everyone within the same insance of time, However. i had coins. i stand up and make my way to the dimly lit kitchen, it is then that i realise the Ferry is at an immense 40° angle and water is smashing the the windows and everything is going to fucking hell now.
> Glass is everywhere, people are being decaptitaed by it, wind is throwing people into the roofs and everyone is spilling thier blood, except me.
> It kinda feels like Donnie Darko, when he can see the time trails.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Crazy man! Crazy. Awesome.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Loaf's Dream:*




> =
> *Click here for my blog <3*
> Dream    *Lucid Dream* _Comments + Waking_ 
> This entry uses Loaf Layout v1.8
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped
> 
> ...



*Raven Knight's Dream:*




> Note:  My goal was to meet up with MoSh at his place for a big party.  Before that I was going past Allison's to pick her up or maybe she would be on the moon.  I fell asleep with my light / sound machine on and managed to slip into a WILD
> 
> I was in the biodome on the moon.  I didn't have to wonder why I had been sent there.  Allison was sitting there playing with a ball of fire.  She absorbed it and got up when she saw me.  She said she was beginning to wonder if I was going to make it.  I said she must've been early.  I opened a portal to MoSh's inner world
> 
> On the other side we were inside MoSh's house.  There were quite a few people there.  Allison looked around, and headed off as if she had spotted someone she wanted to talk to.  I wandered through the house, making my way through the crowds.  I looked around the room.  I saw some familiar faces.  I spotted Asuka talking to someone I don't know.  I saw MoSh talking to Nomad.  I continued wandering in the crowd.  There were too many people I didn't recognize.  I didn't really like it.  I was wondering if anyone would notice if I disappeared.  No, I wanted to at least say hi to MoSh and Nomad before I left.  I had come here to see MoSh, after all.
> 
> I continued walking and soon found myself in the kitchen.  There was not an exposed area of counter.  It was all covered with bottles and plates.  Booze and goodies.  Some of the goodies looked like chocolate.  I went towards some of them.  I saw someone else familiar.  Loaf was at the other end of one of the counters downing a bottle of unidentified liquid.  Without thinking I picked up the empty bottle and looked at it.  It was alcohol.  I looked at the bottle, then at Loaf great.  He was getting dream-drunk.  Whatever, it was just a dream.  Dream or not, when I tried one of the bottles I found it still tasted like shit.  Back to the chocolate.  I grabbed some cookies and went into the living room again.
> 
> There was a cold draft now.  I saw a rather large and intimidating man with long black hair standing beside an open door.  He was smoking, the smoke was wafting out the door.  That was a plus  I went over to another table.  There were small chocolates there, but only a couple.  I ate them they were chocolate covered cherries.  Delicious!  Dark chocolate!  Juicy cherry!  Too bad there were only two of them  I stood near the table drinking a soda.  I couldn't remember where I had gotten the soda.
> ...

----------


## Man of Shred

*I Shared dreams with all these people the same night!!!!!

Basement Fragment*

I'm walking with some people downstairs into a basement. I'm following Asuka, who Looks like my brother's gf jen. I want to stay with her. She Says No, She must rest While I go on my mission.

*Island*

Fragment of being On an Island. All my friends have left me here to do something or find something. I think i'm looking for a treasure chest.

*A and P Return*

 I had a dream that my old Foes A and P return to my home just to see what I am doing. I go into my bedroom and they are fucking. I tell them not to disrespect my room like that. I then tell them to leave. A looks guilty and disapointed she has to leave. I watch them walk down the street together.

*Chris again*

I'm outside of Chris's house. People are entering the house for a lecture by him. I recognize a black woman That regulars one of the new age shops in didsbury. I Talk with her a while. We all go into the house but a poster catches my eye.

It's a poster about naiya. The scene around me changes and I am outside a large mall staring at these posters. All the posters are movies about Naiya. In one poster, there's something about her having a boyfriend but she's dating other guys behind his back... In another poster she's standing with Freddy krueger. But Freddy has no burns, he's rather handsome. The poster reads something about How love tamed the beast or something. Then the next poster is a sequel to the other one. Now She's standing with Pinhead from hellrasier. But all his pins are gone. He's also handsome now. The caption read. "How love tamed the beast sequel movie".

y awareness get's pulled into the poster and I find myself in a Restaurant that's rather fancy. I find a table where Naiya is sitting with a man. She looks at me and says "Huh? What are You doing here?" The rest is too foggy.

Cusp:
*Fragment:  Group Shared Dream*
I'm having what I think to be a shared dream, or at least that's what I think from within the dream.  Man of Shred was there for sure, along with a group of dream forum people.  We're in a basement apartment, and I keep going from room to room where the other dreamers are laying in bed.  I keep fiddling with the basement windows or something.

I've visited each room several time checking up on people, and one room contains some ninja turtle characters laying in bed.  Those are thier physical bodies, and their dream selves appear in the room, armed and ready to jump me.  I calm them down saying something about Master Splinter.

People start having group sex on the floor, and one guy tries to penetrate a girl's hole that is already filled by some other dude.  I yell out *"Aaaahhhhh!  They crossed swords!!!"*.  There was more nasty detailed graphic sex stuff that I'll skip.

Newbie from DV:

I relly want to know if i had a shared dream last night and i wonder if anyone dreamt like they where beinng in a house with 2 little boys and one in te age of 13 (i dont remember much of the dream) and we went downstairs and you made a house?...

i relly wanna know if it was a SD so please..... cuz this is driving me crazy and i look like this now  :Pissed: 

 Walms seeing naiya:
Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, I was so worried about teleporting to the someone I wanted to fight, he was an amazing fighter, I knew that, just couldn’t recall who, so started to get angry because of memory failing, at some point started to laugh out of frustration and started to infuse earth with power, then make it rise and take the lives of people close to where my power was showing, absorbed them and teleported to Naiya, I knew it had something to do with her (My original goal was to summon Nerimeno and then find Scott, so they both would meet), I was now in a street, a weird street in night-time at that, and there was series of shops at one of the sides, I think there was one that looked like a Movie place or restaurant, anyway, Naiya was walking towards the place along with a guy a bit taller than her, I kind of recognized his energy, then they both stopped before arriving, he said something to Naiya, and she apparently just agreed... well my instinct said it was Scott, but I couldn’t be sure, and was not sure if he was my fighting goal, either.

Suddenly, I felt someone behind me, so tried teleporting away, but failed to, so strange, tried ducking but it was too late, the guy that was with Naiya before got to punch me, I smirked, was quite happy about this and planned on fighting seriously, so used puppet to get my grip and then jumped back at him, he teleported again above me, so used hair to wrap his leg, then pull him down, could feel him trying to teleport “Oh won’t work, now let’s play” I said, while trying to get the leg crushed, but he set my hair on fire, so had to let it fall and then grew my claws, then flew towards him and tried cutting him down while setting a barrier with my burnt hair, no teleportation would work for a short while now, there was more attacks and some fire, but fend it off nearly all of the times, finally he made a bad move and got a weapon out of who knows where and harmed my hand, so used the blood to trap his weapon, then the hand and then the whole body, I was about to use that to kill but again, fire got around him and took the threads down, opened both hands and used the water I had been gathering around him and transformed it into ice, he flew above and dodged, but above was waiting a copy of myself that was attacking with a small tornado, he again dodged and teleported in front of me, trying to harm me again, this time using fire, yeah right... used the clothes I was wearing to absorb the oxygen close to him and take the fire out, then started to punch him, the next few minutes consisted of sparring until he raised his hand with an angry face and shot a beam of light, a rather large beam of light, I pointed at him and made a wind/magic barrier around me “Sigh, can’t you try something better?” but by the time the light was gone, so was he, I was so disappointed... he was such a good fight and yet he went away, why?

Looked to where Naiya was, she looked, confused? I was going to talk with her but felt so disappointed that wake myself up.


nomad's dream:


*The Treasure of the Nagual*

Deep Dream State

I am with MoSh, Raven, and Warrior Tiger on a large disc floating in outer space. We are armed to the teeth. We bow to each other. Raven opens a portal. 

We go through and are on a tropical beach. There is a large red X spraypainted on the sand. I turn into a dog, and unearth a large treasure chest. I turn back into a human, and make one of my hands a sledgehammer and smash the lock, and it pops open. Golden light pours out, and I bury my face in the treasure.

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING, NOMAD?" MoSh shouts at me. 

"AH THE DREAM SECRETS OF THE GREATEST ONEIROMANCER ON THE PLANET, AND NOW I EAT THEM! HAHAHA!"

The chest is full of golden chocolate coins. I gobble them up. Allison raises an eyebrow, and looks at Raven. Raven shrugs.

The Cusp appears out of a portal, fighting with some strange lemur thing, and tosses it back into the portal. He is riding a hovercycle, wielding a magic staff, and a laser gun. He has a vibro-sword on his back.

"Ah, thank you for opening that damned chest for me. Now, hand it over."

"No, it's mine."  

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Battle with The Cusp[/color]*
"Hmm... do you understand how much I know instinctually from past lives about dream combat? I was once the Greatest Dreamer on the Planet Urth, but Lonewolf dethroned me last lifetime. I am only taking back what's mine. And, now, I divert your attention."

The Cusp grows eight tentacles. In one is a pack of cards shuffling themselves, in another a pornographic image, in another a horrific scene of murder, in another a beautiful sunset, in another, a red ball of energy, in another, a holographic television, in another fractal animation, and in another a dancing jester. He laughs and multiplies himself. 

I turn into the Green Lantern, and grow two green hands and smoosh him back into one. He gets mad and engulfs himself in flame. "You're wounded," he says.

"No, I am not, idiot," I say.

He grows long and skinny, and flies out of my hands. "Hey come back here, you flakey jerk!" Raven shouts, and blasts him with ice. He is frozen for a bit. MoSh turns into a winged Naga, and wraps his coils around The Cusp. Warrior Tiger blasts him with fire. The Cusp breaks free.

"The secrets are mine!" He dives into the treasure chest. I shut the lid, and lock it, then swallow the key.

"What the hell?" MoSh says.

"Dude, it's a fake. Chocolate coins? C'mon. I tricked him."

"Hey! What gives!" The Cusp bangs on the inside of the trunk. "There are no secrets in here! What is- mmm.... chocolate." We all laugh. 

I make a tiny wormhole to The Cusp's Inner World. I take a portal off of one end in my hand, and summon a mirror. I throw the portal on the mirror. Then I shoot astral webs around the trunk, and swing it like a hammer toss into a portal. I hear The Cusp mumble something about chocolate bunnies and beer.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Fake Chest[/color]*
"So, what the hell just happened?" says MoSh.

"I made a fake chest to try and trap him, so we could get into his Inner World without his interference to recover the real chest, and it worked. Sorry, I couldn't tell you guys about my plan. I really wanted him to think we found the real chest."

"Okay, Mr. Clever, let's go," says Allison.

We go through the portal. We land in a North American rainforest. We see a ziggurat in the distance. We climb it to the top. There is a chest on top. It bites us and we kill it. It's a mimic. We go inside, and find the real chest on a portal. I shrink it down, and place it in a velvet pouch on my waist.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Castle of the Nagual[/color]*
We teleport to Lonewolf. We are in the desert, in the Southwest, before a castle carved out of solid rock. We cross a chasm across a stone bridge. "This is taking too long," Raven says. She makes a portal, and we teleport to the throne room. Lonewolf is sitting on a rattan throne. There are two female DC's fanning him. He makes them disappear with a hand gesture.

I hand the pouch to MoSh. He withdraws the chest, and presents it to Lonewolf. Lonewolf nods. "Thanks." He eats the chest. "Ah, no one can ever get it again." He chuckles.

"What's the joke?" Raven says. Allison eyes him suspiciously. 

"Oh, well there is no joke... Well, okay... the chest was fake, all of them. I just made it to see what people would do. You see, I am trying to attract the strongest and most loyal dreamers to me. The Cusp proved himself strong, but disloyal. You four proved yourself strong and loyal. I am sorry I had to be deceptive, but all true sorcerers are."

"Hmm... I don't think I could be loyal to a liar!" Raven says.

"I don't think I like your energy. I could've spent this dream in some hot dream sex with Xena, you asshole," Allison says.

Lonewolf chuckles.

I turn into a saber-toothed tiger and growl. Raven leashes me. "Easy Nomad."

"Everyone, stop. You just don't understand The Way of The Sorcerer," says MoSh.

"Oh, I think I do!" Raven says. She turns into Queen of Night. She looks immensely powerful, and intensely vivid. He long black dress floats in an unseen wind. A dark green flame flickers behind her eyes. I can't look away from her. Allison turns into an armored werewolf and licks her chops. She growls, and it sounds like distant thunder.

MoSh turns into a giant Naga. He grows arms. "NOW STOP!" he roars menacingly.

"Oh, let us see what these sorcerers can do, shall we, brother?" Lonewolf says to MoSh. He laughs, and the scene vibrates.

"Don't you know, I am all this!" says Lonewolf.

"Yes, we know we are in you Inner World, and you can infuse your presence into all of this. We came here to help you, and we don't even know you. And your disdain is the gratitude you show us from saving you from The Black Fist?" says Raven.

At _the Black Fist_, a look of shock and horror appears on Lonewolf's face. He is almost frozen in time. His demeanor softens. He suddenly looks like a tired ancient shaman that has lived a thousand lives.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]Lonewolf's Gifts[/color]*
The energy of the room changes, and we all become humans. Lonewolf walks to Raven. He looks into her eyes. A tear runs down his cheek. He takes her hand, and kisses it. He steps in front of Allison, and kisses her cheek. He stands in front of me. We speak to each other telepathically in images. 

So many dreams that we shared, even as boys are shown to me. He is always running in front of me, taunting me to further knowledge. 

He looks slightly surprised. He nods to me. He stands in front of MoSh, and presses something into his hand. 

Lonewolf stands in front of his throne, and gestures. Two small people wheel out a treasure chest on a wheeled stand. He opens it.

"No, secrets, only treasure."

He withdraws four heavy gold necklaces, with long cylinders hanging down to the solarplexus of the wearer, and places them around our necks.

*Children of The Sun*
"We are all Children of The Sun, now. We are equals."  He bows and disappears.

We teleport back to the Biodome. I take off my necklace and inspect it. The cylinders are snakes with jewel eyes that slowly move. It feels heavy. I make it light with magic, and put it back on. We look at ourselves in the mirror.

"Can we trust these?" Allison says. 

"I think so," Raven says.

"Yes," MoSh says.

We bow to each other, and disappear.

 Raven's Dream:
*03/20/10  Recovering the Treasure* 
             <hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1">             <!-- / icon and title -->                           <!-- message -->         I was on a beach. I liked that. I looked around to see if I was alone there. I wasn't. It was a beautiful day. There was a cool breeze blowing off of the ocean. I could smell the ocean air. It was very realistic. I walked down the beach towards the others. I saw Nomad, MoSh, and Allison. I went over to Allison and asked what was going on. She looked at me strangely. Nomad took off down the beach. He said it was over here. We all followed him. Nomad changed into a large dog and began digging. He dug a large hole, throwing sand everywhere. Some of it hit me in the face. I spat out a mouthful of sand.

"Nomad!" I said, "Watch it!"

Nomad finished digging his hole and pulled out a chest. It was a plain looking gray chest like the one in the previous dream. There was a lock on it. There seemed to be a strange energy emanating from it. Nomad immediately took a hammer and smashed it open. A golden light shone from the chest.

"What the FUCK do you think you're doing?" MoSh yelled at Nomad.

"All the secrets of the greatest oneiromancer ever are now mine!" Nomad yelled maniacally, "And now I'll eat them all up!" He dove face first into the chest and began eating something. It reminded me of a horse at a hay trough…

"What the fuck?" Allison asked.

"I have no clue," I told her.

Someone else showed up now. He said now that the chest was open he wanted it back. I was assuming that might be Cusp. He was glaring at Nomad, who said no, the secrets are all his. Cusp said he has abilities far greater than any of us. He said he has had many lifetimes to practice, his battle tactics are completely instinctive, and he was the greatest dreamer in some place I have never heard of.

"Hey!" I said, as the quote seemed far too appropriate, "You talk a lot! You must be weak!" as originally spoken by Krillin in Dragonball Z.

Cusp didn't even seem to notice me. He changed form. He was a strange octopus type thing with an orb at the end of each tentacle. Each orb had an image. One had a beautiful scenery in it, another had a couple having hot and wild sex, another had some playing cards, another had someone being tortured, one was full of adorable kittens and puppies… it was really seeming pointless.

"Is there a point to that?" Allison asked me.

"I don't know…" I said, "Maybe the point is its pointlessness.  Try to confuse people."

Nomad grew astral tendrils of his own and smashed Cusp back together. I hit him with a bolt of lightning, Allison set him on fire, and MoSh changed to a cobra and bathed him in green flames. At the same time, Nomad shrunk him down farther and shoved him into the chest. He closed it and locked it.

"The secrets are all mine!" Cusp said from inside the chest, "They're all… wait… there are no secrets in here! You fucking bastards will pay for… mmm… chocolate…"

"Chocolate?" I asked, "Why does he get all the chocolate?"

Chocolate coins rained on my head.  I ate some.  Yum.

"What's going on?" MoSh demanded.  Nomad opened a portal and threw Cusp through it into his own inner world.

"It was just a fake to keep him out of the way while we looked for the real chest," Nomad said.

"I thought we were doing a healing spell…" I said.

"We are," Basara said.  He was there too, now.  He said he had charged the chocolates with positive energy.

We all followed the chest through the portal. There was another beach. We found where the chest was really hidden now. There was no further interference. MoSh said we just had to take it back to Lonewolf. He opened another portal and we went through… into some kind of throne room. Lonewolf, who still looked to me like a tough biker guy, was sitting on a throne. I rolled my eyes. What is it with these people and dreaming themselves to be some kind of royalty? Seriously? I'll pass on that one.

MoSh gave Lonewolf the chest, bowing to him. I was thinking he had better not be expecting me to bow… it's not going to happen. At least not while I'm lucid… Lonewolf thanked MoSh and then ate the chest. Other dreamers also seem to like eating a lot of weird shit… Lonewolf said he secrets were safe now and laughed.

"So what's so funny?" I asked him.

Lonewolf said there was no joke… all the chests were fake. There are no secrets except for the ones he keeps inside his own mind. I asked then why was it so important to get it back? Allison was pissed. She said she could have been spending quality time with Janet or Xena. She called Lonewolf an asshole. Lonewolf said he had to be sure about those around him, who would be loyal and who would not.

"Have you ever listened to Linkin Park?" I asked Lonewolf, "There is a part of their song… Now I see your testing me pushes me away… from the song called Pushing Me Away. You don't inspire loyalty by being deceptive. I have a hard time trusting new people… and that caused a big step backwards. Just so you know that."

Nomad displayed his displeasure by transforming into a giant tiger. I stroked the cat and told him not to get too angry… it works against him.

MoSh yelled at everyone to stop it. He said the only reason we were upset is that we don't know the ways of the sorcerer. What the fuck?

"I've forgotten more about it than you know right now!" I blurted at MoSh, already annoyed by Lonewolf. I felt myself transform into Queen of Night, not really intentionally, and I had an aura of flaming electrical energy. MoSh changed to a giant cobra and hissed menacingly in my face. Getting my annoyance under control, I changed back to my normal form and summoned up a giant tic-tac. I popped it into MoSh's snake mouth.

"I don't know what you just ate," I said to MoSh, "but your breath STINKS!"

I saw Allison was an armored werewolf beside me. She changed back to normal now, and was laughing. MoSh changed back to normal as well. A minty odor wafted over from him.

Lonewolf said we should see what these so-called sorcerers can do. Nomad got mad at him. He said after helping him with the black fists he would have thought Lonewolf would have been friendlier…

The negative energy seemed to disperse from the room. When I looked back towards Lonewolf, away from MoSh, I saw that Lonewolf was right in front of me. I did a double take. He took my hand and kissed it like a prince meeting a princess… wtf? I couldn't think of a thing to respond to that with… He said something to Allison, and to Nomad… and he gave MoSh something I couldn't see. Why the secrecy? Were he and MoSh working behind our backs?

A couple of DCs brought another chest into the room. I was thinking I'd had quite enough of chests for now. Lonewolf opened it and golden light shone out. He said there weren't secrets in there… just treasure. He pulled out some amulets. They were on long chains and looked heavy. He hung one around each of our necks. I formed a shield to keep its energy out of me since I didn't know what it was. I looked at it closely. It was intertwined coiled golden snakes. It was quite heavy. I saw Nomad examining his. Allison asked me if I thought it could be trusted. I said I didn't know, but Q and Washu were definitely going to take a look at it before I tried using it in any way or finding out what it was for. MoSh immediately said it can be trusted. 

"Get your head out of Lonewolf's ass," I said to MoSh without really thinking about it, "If you shove it up any farther, Lonewolf will have to open his mouth for me to see your face!"

I realized I might be being offensive to Lonewolf… and while I choose to be cautious, it wasn't my intent to be offensive, either. I thanked him for the gift. I said I don't mean any offense, but as I have said, it takes a bit of time before I can really trust someone new. I said once Q confirms everything is good, that would be a big step forward.

Allison took hers off. She said she was going to wait and see what Q and Washu find out. She slipped it into her pocket. Everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> ****
> * In Which We Fuck Up Wraith Templars in The Sahara*
> 
> Deep Dream State
> I standing on the peak of The Great Pyramid, practicing with a double-bladed staff, the Moonblade on one end, the Budgie Sword, on the other, coated by the Witchblade. I am big red dragon-man. I am going through a series of drills. I float down to the desert floor, and continue. I feel like I am getting ready for a great battle.
> 
> Dozens of desert nomad warriors riding beautiful Arabians thunder through the desert toward me. One in the lead grabs my hat. I grab at it. "Hurry, my lord! Come with us, the storm approaches!"
> 
> "Hey, give me back my hat!"
> ...




_Raven Knight's Dream_

 03/26/10 Desert Assassins (non-lucid)
I was in a desert. I looked around to take my surroundings in. I didn't have any time to stop and think about where I was or how I had gotten there there was a massive sandstorm coming in my direction! My Witchblade formed around me and I knew I would be safe but I wasn't the only one there. There were Assassins! Lots of Assassins! What the hell was this? The Mummy vs. Assassin's Creed? Had Imhotep joined the Templars now? WTF? I then saw that there were living things in the sandstorm. A large number of bugs locusts and scarabs Bugs I can handle. I ordered the insects to break off their attack, and they did. They split to the sides forming two smaller, though still big, swarms. There was a loud roar of rage from within the sandstorm. There was another roar from behind me and a blast of air came from above and behind me. That blast of air was keeping the sandstorm at bay.

Now I was able to breathe and look around just a bit. There were numerous Assassins all on horseback. I saw one of those Assassins was Nomad. In the air I saw a giant winged cobra. That would be MoSh. Allison was there, and I saw her change into a very vicious looking werewolf, much larger than any werewolf I have seen on movies. She went charging into the sand storm, calling to whatever was inside to show itself. I called to her to wait a minute, but she said she was fine. I ordered one of the swarms of bugs to follow her in and provide cover if necessary.

The sandstorm didn't fade with the removal of the insects, rather it seemed to increase its rage. The sand blasted through the wall of wind that had been holding it back. I focused on the song Crush 'Em to create a gravity well that pulled the sand into it, but was not strong enough to affect anything but the sand. The entire mass of the sandstorm was absorbed into a tiny rock. Now there was a creature visible where the sandstorm had been. The creature was ugly it looked part pig, part reptile, part human, part ape, part um I'm not sure what

Whatever the hideous thing was, it was roaring in rage. Allison pounced on it and tore at it with claws that were as big as swords and no doubt even sharper. The thing somehow managed to throw Allison off, so since she was clear I hit the thing with a bolt of flaming lightning. The giant winged cobra had come down from the sky and coiled around the monster, biting it several times. Assassins were flying on Pegasus now, swooping in and hitting the monster with volleys of arrows. The arrows were sticking in the monster, penetrating under its thick scales. A couple of bad shots bounced harmlessly off of MoSh. MoSh flew away from the creature, leaving it not moving very much. It looked like it was trying to get up again when another blast of lightning hit it, and this time it turned to sand and blew away with the wind.

I asked Nomad what was going on since he was the closest. He hadn't answered before the ground started shaking violently. There was a large group of horses or something approaching over one of the sand dunes. I looked over towards them it was Templars! Sort of The Templars were dressed entirely in black armor and had blood red Templar crosses on their chests Templars to kill! I used the song Divide by Disturbed to multiply myself all the way to 256, on 256 versions of Stardust (A white horse with a flame red mane and tail), and charged into the army of attacking Templars with my Witchblade sword. There was a strange force field around the Templars I wasn't sure what it was, but it didn't stop the Witchblade sword. The others were fighting all around me, but I didn't make much note of what was going on there. The fight was soon over, we had won. I was still trying to figure out what exactly the Templars had been attacking us for when I woke.

----------


## Man of Shred

I wonder why I never remember these battle dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

Sometimes Shared Dreams are completely Un intentional Similarities are in *bold*

 Lucid Dream Savy:

They're Gonna Get Us!

I was lucid in my English class. I know that *there is this new guy and class*, and I see him talking with some girl. I decide to sit behind him. I say hi, and he turns around. He mentions how he has "lived in every country in the United States"  ::?: . At first I thought he meant continents...then I got it. Somehow, I got into some trouble for talking with him. And, I wanted out of this school. Somehow at this point, I am with one of my friends. We bust out of the classroom to find a window to fly out of- I don't do walls. We finally find one, and *the whole class is after us!* I start to fly through it with her. It looks SO odd "outside". We are out of the normal-looking school, and out here is *this big dome,* I think the glass cieling was an odd green color.  We are flyin, and* bustin the domes-* there are more then one of them. Then, I see the girl that was talking to the guy before, and the dude. My friend and I commence running! I'm holdin onto her hand because I can't seem to run fast in dreams. She's helping me walk faster! This goes on for a bit. Then, the girl finally catches my arm and says "gotcha!". But then I come up with an awesome new plan! I told my friend to follow me- it was implied to do so quickly. I see a mirror, and hop inside of it to teleport. 

We are now in a very odd looking place- since I hadn't thought before hand where I wanted to go-there was no time. It was a room with a bunch of mirrors! Mostly about the same size. From wall to cieling! We were in a room, but I also saw a long hallway near us, and I am sure that this place would go somewhere else. They may have been fun mirrors. This place was a little too creepy for me- so I wanted to use one of them to teleport. I ask my friend where she wants to go. She says to a school. Then I told her to invision a school hallway with green lockers.

Now we are at a school- just what we wanted!  But, the lockers were more like this color then the actual green that lockers often are. The lockers were super short, it was so weird! I think there were also those no backed benches inbetween the rows of them. I did see some hunched people-kneeling, sitting- near them. We were on the second floor, and could see down to the first floor. There were stairs relativly near us. It was nice and bright in there, since all of the walls were windows. I believe that I saw trees and swampiness outside of the windows. I then see a friendly tan colored fat poodle.  He is hunched down, and is wagging his tail at me.

 My dream:

*School*

 I'm in some hallway *in a school* and playing with a dog. It turns evil and starts biting my arm. (I think when dogs bite my arm in dreams i think they are warning me of something. the pattern seems consistent so far.)

 Later On I'm in a cafeteria upstairs.* There's a glass dome above us*. I am eating with some people and we leave. We walk by a door on our way out. It sounds like a murder of people are trying to break free from a door. I can hear them pushing against it with force. Suddenly Asuka Runs ahead of me. She has an anime hairstyle that resembles a Loli hairstyle.



 She is running with  a man. She is yelling at me "I hate you Robert you fucking loser. I'm leaving for good."

 I say. "What about Shawna? Who will help me take care of her..." They disappear around a corner. A woman says to me. "She needs a more handsome man like him"

 I say, "WTF? I've seen plenty of average looking guys with Hot girlfriends. And I'm sure it wasn't what was in their wallets." A person turned to me. I couldn't tell whether he was a she or she was a he? Just really ugly looking.
"You're SO right about that!" He/she said, with his arm around a hot Girl.

 I run away. I run by the same door with t he people trying to push through. I begin looking for something but I don't know what. I run through the main area of the school again. Some guy yells "Those people pushing through... They're aggravated teens who are mad at their mothers for shutting off their internet because they played too much Wolrd of Warcraft. There's going to be a riot when they break free." *He starts running and I follow him.

 we run past the door. I get a few feet past it and I hear the people break free.*  There are full cans of soup being thrown at people. I hear some people fighting. The dream slows down. I become lucid for a moment and continue to run. I follow the guy through a school door. But the dream slows almost to a stop.


False awakening. I'm in my room at night time. My mouth is so dry that I get up for a glass of water. Everything is all trippy. As i walk through the door it leaves tracers in my vision. I can barely walk straight. Nothing looks right. all blurry and leaving tracers Galore. I find my kitchen sink. I look for a cup but there isn't one. I grab an emopty milk carton and pout water into it. I take a drink but I taste sour milk. I empty it and a bunch of white goup pours out.


From Walms:

FA, go out of bed and RC,* suddenly find myself in the school,* just that it was not my school, it was one with a *large crystal dome* and it was full of activity, unlike the one where I was a while ago, my lucidity was floating around for some reason, I tried my best to ground myself, but even so, it would come and go for a while, now I was in a classroom, hearing a... something Im not familiar with class, there was a few people and apparently I was good at the class and thus, ended with a guy asking me stuff about it, *I explained to him that I was new* and that I had no idea what he was talking about, he seemed disappointed and said he would go to the dome, I was uninterested on that stuff, then fainted and woke up when I fell down.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow.

----------


## Man of Shred

*My Dream:


Attack*

 I am Walking up to my old house in didsbury. I enter and See an Asian woman standing around looking concerned. In the living room Is standing a woman who I feel is Persyd. She is around average height with brown hair that looks extremely unkempt. She talks to me, but instead of being unusually wary, I seem compliant, Like I am under some mind control.

 She leads me to a table where a strange creature is sitting with a long mouth. It reminds me of a mouth an ant eater would have, It's long and has a sucking mechanism. The woman instructs me to extend my index finger towards it. I do so and the mouth grabs me. I get frightened, The dream fades out and then back in. PS says "This being can exchange energy with you. It will either accept you or reject you. If it accepts you Youcan use it's energy for sorcery. If it rejects you, You will be killed. This is no different when a spirit in an unborn child Rejects it's mother at childbirth, Therefore killing the mother. It is Impersonal."

 I find my hand moving on it's own volition toward the creature. It takes my finger again. I feel like it's Draining my energy. Everything Darkens and I get sleepy. i am praying to myself that It will Accept me.

 I wake up and can't sleep for a few ours.I then remember another dream i had a few days ago that I didn't write down. A dog was biting my arm (whenever dogs do this in dreams they are warning me of something). Some Medics intervene and they cut off the cirulation from my arm. The effect is dyzzing. I feel Like I am dying. As I'm fading out, My teeth begin falling out. But my teeth aren't made of bone. they are made of Moldavite pieces.

 I tak the Dream as an indication I should use Moldavite as a dreaming Aid. I put a piece of it under my pillow. I then try to Re enter the Dream. I fall back asleep.

 "Stops this." Asuka, is crying, she sounds as if she's been hurt. "Why are you doing this?" I get a brief image of a woman Crying while holding the side of her face. I'm not lucid but I have an idea of what's going on. My finger is still being sucked by the creature. I Shoot a tentacle from my left hand and insert it into the brain of the creature. I Mind control it and tell it to accept me. It does and I am released.

 I look at PS and say " Stay the fuck away from me and My family." I then Shoot Astral tentacles from my hands, which Grab onto her and then I throw her through the living room window. I float out to the street where she is getting up. She then tries another mind control spell on me.

 "I learned this one from your bitch friend, the one she used on me, All it took was a recap to the AP position of that dream where I captured the essence of that spell." She says.

 "Alright, Then Recap this one." I summon a guitar and use a healing spell on her. She laughs arrogantly. Just then raven And Nomad emerge from a portal. PS then gets a sullen look.

 "I'll be back." PS warns. "And next time I won't be alone either." she disappears. Me Raven and nomad, assist Asuka in a healing. Afterwards I say. 
"Asuka, You must go to a safe place for now". She suddenly looks depressed. and says she doesn't wanna go.

 "I want you to go to ***'s place for now." Asuka, enters one of the rooms and emerges a minute later carrying a baby. nomad and Raven Took off somewhere. I went through a portal to ***'s. I have vague memories of walking into an apartment building. Meeting ** and leaving Asuka there. I remember coming back sometime later and Asuka not wanting to see my at that time. A small dog was barking at me and biting my ankle.

*Raven's Dream:*

*04/05/10  Inner Attack (non-lucid)* 
 			<hr style="color: rgb(209, 209, 225);" size="1"> 			<!-- / icon and title --> 		 		 		<!-- message --> 		I was in my mom's room, in her office. We were looking out the window into the carport. We went over to her computer and were looking at the screen. There was an image of a space station in orbit. I had the idea it was the international space station, although I thought it didn't look right. My mom was talking about when I went on the space station I would have to be careful not to break any bones. She said bone density decreases when in space. I said it would be ok, the station has artificial gravity. My mom said that wouldn't help, it's a virus in space that decreases bone density. I just started at her blankly. I said the reason bone density decreases is that when there is no gravity, there is less for the bone to support. And thus there is no need to maintain the bone density. I said that would be ok with the artificial gravity. My mom just seemed to think I was nuts.

I left my mom's office now and went to the living room. I cuddled Princess for a bit and then went out into the front yard. I didn't think it was odd when there was a plane or a space ship hovering over our yard. A ladder was lowered down. My mom was at the door. She told me to be careful up there and make sure to come back safely. I told her I wasn't even going to be leaving orbit. It was no problem. I climbed up the ladder to the hovering craft. A hatch opened and I climbed in.

The ship moved fast. Very fast. The ground receded below us and it was hardly any time at all before we were in orbit. But it wasn't realistic there was no force from the speed. Normally that type of acceleration would produce a lot of Gs of force, but it didn't. We flew over the planet down below now. I saw the space station up ahead. It looked pretty cool. I was actually going to be on it! I hadn't been feeling any excitement until now, but it was coming. We approached the station and docked. Since there was no artificial gravity, when I unbuckled there was no gravity and I floated to the hatch. It opened and I went through.

Once I was in the space station, the hatch closed behind me. I knew the shuttle was leaving. I was here for a while now. I floated over to a window and looked outside at the earth down below. It was beautiful. I sat there watching for a while. I figured I would go from the central area into the outer ring where there was artificial gravity. There was a hatch in the floor of the room or maybe it was a wall, or the ceiling it was hard to tell with no gravity. I opened the hatch and floated through it.

I was now going down a long round corridor. I could see the exit up above. I wondered if I would end up dropping very far to hit the ground. I hadn't thought about that before. And I was caught in the gravity now. It was steadily increasing. How could that be? I wasn't in the moving part yet! I figured it was increasing as I headed towards the outer edge. I flipped over and figured at least I could land on my feet. I dropped through the opening down below me and dropped onto solid ground

And now I was inside MoSh's inner world. I looked around. WTF? I looked up. A portal was closing. How had I gotten here? I looked to my right and saw MoSh floating about three feet off the ground. Nomad was on the other side of MoSh. Both of them were looking at something. I looked at that same something. There was a woman there with messy brown hair. She didn't look pleased. I wondered if my arrival had contributed to her displeasure. A name came to mind. S? What was she doing here? How had she gotten here?

"Hey!" I called to her, "What the fuck are you doing here? Haven't had enough kidnapping?" I remembered her previous attempt to kidnap and brainwash Asuka. MoSh had gone and gotten her back safely.

"This isn't over!" S said to us, "I will be back!  And next time I won't be alone!"

"What?" I asked, "Running away like a little baby?"

S glared at me and then disappeared into thin air.

"Come back here, you flakey jerk!" I yelled at the spot S had vanished from.

MoSh landed now. I went over to him and asked him if he was ok. He said yeah. I asked about Asuka. He said he thought she was ok. He said she would have to go somewhere safe. He said she wouldn't be happy, but he didn't want her to get hurt any more. He looked quite upset. I asked him if Asuka needed healing. He said he would go see her. I asked Nomad what had happened. He said it looked like S had run for her mommy as soon as we had shown up. I figured I would follow MoSh and see if Asuka needed healing. I was about to follow them when I woke.

----------


## Raven Knight

Shared Dream TotY!   :boogie: 

*RomanSoldier's Dream:*




> This is just an excerpt of my dream journal: Legends from the Battlefield. I was so happy that I got it on my first try!
> 
> We had somehow made our way to the Coliseum and I hadnt even noticed. I was thinking that we should go see what the gladiator fights are like when Raven turned to me, You still wanted to do a task of the year right? I looked at her almost confused when it suddenly dawned on me. Right, from dreamviews. Sure. We walked up toward the Coliseum when I heard someone shout. You two, want to fight? We nodded.
> 
> We were in line to fight when a large group of slaves/gladiators passed by us. I overheard that it was the group that we would be fighting. They seemed easy enough to take down just by their looks, after all Raven and I would have an advantage, we were dreaming. We walked through the gates and into the arena. They gave us a sword each, and then unlocked the gladiators from each other. I looked over to Raven, Going to be okay? She nodded and began her attack. I focused on the gladiator nearby me. Soon I found Raven at my back. Back to back we faced the last three opponents. I reached down and grabbed a second sword from the nearby corpse. I swung at one of the gladiators and he jumped back. I ran him through with my other blade. I turned to see how Raven was faring and was surprised to see her on the ground. She had eliminated one gladiator, but the other was getting ready to harm her. I dropped my swords and grabbed at my pouch. I pulled a throwing dagger out and threw it at the gladiator. He fell down, the dagger sticking out of his throat. Are you okay? I asked Raven as I helped her up. She dusted herself off. I am fine; they just caught me off guard somehow. She looked puzzled that she had been caught off guard. Well we won. I pointed to the dead bodies all around. Wasnt there something else you wanted to do? I questioned. Raven nodded and opened up another portal. We teleported through and I cant remember what happened after that, but I know I didnt wake up.



*Raven Knight's Dream:*




> We were now outside the coliseum. This was where we would do the fight for the TotY. I asked Markus if he still wanted to complete a task of the year. He said sure. We went into the area where they admit warriors. The men at the entrance looked at us and one of them asked if Markus was fighting alone. He said no, I was fighting with him. The man tried to stifle a laugh, but failed. Then he asked if Markus was sure he wanted to take a woman in there. The other guy said Markus was probably looking for a valid way to ditch the old lady. Markus looked like he would like to start the killing right there. After the two men realized we were serious, they took a more serious attitude. One of them told us we would be fighting a group of violent criminals looking to win their freedom in a gladiator match. He said those people wouldn't hesitate to kill one of us, so we shouldn't hesitate to do the same. He was looking at me when he said that as if assuming I was the one who would have problems killing someone. A group of unpleasant looking individuals dressed in gladiator gear moved past us and into another entrance.
> 
> As Markus and I went into the arena the guards at the entrance handed us swords. I teleported mine away and formed my Witchblade sword. We got into a sword battle with the opponents. We got in a sword battle. We were outnumbered, but they didn't seem especially skilled. My Witchblade armor formed under my Assassin robes and was protecting me very effectively. So we fought, dodged, parried, attacked until I found myself back to back with Markus. There were three enemies left. I attacked the gladiator in front of me. He deflected my sword with his sword, but he was unprepared for the hidden blade I had on my left arm. I took him out with the hidden blade. I turned around just in time to see the final enemy, who was attacking me from behind, go down with a throwing knife stuck in his throat. The crowd was going wild.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I never cease to be amazed at shared dreams.

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight's Dream




> Note:  I had goals to share dreams with both MoSh and Walms tonight.  For some reason I was quite tired, however, and I fell asleep and failed to enter a WILD
> 
> I was in a strange place.  I looked around.  There was what looked like a castle there.  I wondered what it was.  I walked towards the castle.  I saw kids there.  Why were there kids out here?  My first thought was that the castle was Hogwarts, but that didn't feel right.  Actually, the entire scene felt wrong.  I thought about that for a bit and then did a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe, so I became lucid.
> 
> I was looking at the same scene.  I saw there was a field near the old castle where a bunch of kids were playing.  It was a completely normal looking scene, yet there was a sense of wrongness.  Something was definitely wrong.  The kids looked fake I could sense an evil presence, a lot of negative energy.  I remembered that I was most likely going to find dream demons.  Maybe that's what this was.  There were dream demons hidden in the otherwise peaceful scene.  And from the energy level, there were either quite a few of them or a rather strong one.  I remembered Walms saying he wanted to come into this one if there were decent dream demons to fight, so I telepathically called to him
> 
>  Then I wasn't alone.  There was a man there with me, he had dark hair and eyes, darker skin than mine he looked Hispanic was it Walms?  I wasn't sure.  I haven't seen him enough in dreams to be sure, but I was sure he was a dreamer.  I could also tell that he seemed to have dark energy, but the dark energy appeared to be stable and controlled so I figured it was most likely Walms.  He looked around and asked where the dream demons were.  I said they were around, they were hidden for some reason.  Walms called out to them to show themselves, calling them cowards.  One of the kids came over to us.  It was a little girl.  She was the only one who responded to Walms.
> 
> The girl came over and looked at the two of us.  She said we didn't want them to come out.  Walms said yeah, he did.  I called out to the dream demons, asking where they were hiding and telling them to come out, calling them flakey jerks.  The girl told me to be quiet, or they really would come.  I said I wanted them to.  She looked at both Walms and me as if we were both mad.  The ground shook slightly.  The girl said we would be sorry.  She walked away.  Walms looked kind of bored.  Then all of the kids in the playground came over towards us.  Their eyes were solid black, they were the demons.  They all attacked us.  Spikes emerged from the ground right under the group of kids.  One was impaled, the others all scattered fast enough, growing bat wings.  They were shrieking like banshees as they attacked.  Witchblade formed a sword and I attacked the demons back.
> ...



Walms' Dream




> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was now in some kind of ruins, recalled about them being from the previous dreams, didnt want to be there, until a demon flew towards where I was, she wasnt ugly, but then again my sense of ugliness is messed up, I wanted to hug the one with a dog-like face, but they refused to and attacked me instead, so killed them... I wanted more of them, I was no longer in the ruins, but close to the beach and the ruins were gone, it was more of a dark plain now.
> 
> I started to look for more demons, but there were none, I asked someone there if they knew where they were, she didnt want to tell me though, said it was dangerous and all, so I touched her and took info out of her that way, then someone else came and talked to the girl, I looked at this for a while, dont know why but the girl left quickly, as if angry or scared or whatever... I looked back and saw some demons jump to where I was, so moved to the front and grew claws, then cut them when they fell down and teleported up, another one was attacking from behind, so I cut him from above, continued like this until mom woke me up, I had to leave now for the IFE thing, which got cancelled...

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight's Dream




> I went over to Walms.  I said I was sure I had some dark energy, and if he can get it or maybe I could deliberately give it to him.  I focused on gathering dark energy from inside of me, gathering all of the negative energy into one place and forming it into an energy sphere.  It seemed to be working.  I was collecting a sphere of dark energy in my hands, which I gave to Walms.  He took that, and then took hold of my arm and was pulling more dark energy out.  I felt an energy drain, my first instinct is to block it but there was light energy taking the place of the dark.  MoSh was playing his guitar, a healing song.  Soon that was over, and I felt a bit disoriented.  MoSh and Walms were saying something to each other.  Walms absorbed the dark energy sphere.  I was trying to clear my head.  Wtf?  I finally got my head clear.  I was wondering if I was going to wake up but I didn't.
> 
> MoSh asked if I was ok.  I said yeah, fine.  I asked Walms if he had gotten much dark energy out of me.  He said he had gotten a decent amount, but he thought it was all gone now.  I said it would be back.  MoSh said I should be more positive.  I was going to answer him, but I didn't have a chance.  There were people in the room.  Several people were there.  They were talking amongst themselves.  Walms said not to pay them any attention, they were just DCs.  The people came farther into the room, and then there was one more person coming through them.  A fat, ugly, bald guy came out of the group and glared over at us.
> 
> "Is that him?" MoSh asked, "Shit it is."  The fat, ugly guy came in our direction.  I could see he had energy, he was a real person.  I looked closer I recognized this guy!  It was M!  I was wondering what he wanted here.  I wasn't pleased to see him.  I wondered if he needed to have his ass kicked for him.  I was thinking about kicking his ass when I heard Walms say something.
> 
> "I guess he came back for more," Walms said as he looked over at M, "Well, this could do for a bit of fun"
> 
> At that point Walms headed over to M.  M looked over at Walms, and he still looked pissed.  I wondered who he was most pissed at.  Walms said something to M, I didn't hear what.  M said something in reply.  I didn't hear that, either, but it seemed to annoy Walms.  The two of them got into a fight.  I wondered if I should help out, but I figured Walms is more than capable of handling M.  I would only interfere if he asked for help or looked like he needed help.  MoSh was watching the scene.  I thought maybe this could be something he remembered I summoned a large bag of butter flavored popcorn and a couple of drinks.  MoSh and I were munching on popcorn while Walms was kicking M's ass.
> ...



MoSh's Dream





> * Semi Lucid* 
> 
>  I'm walking around with some people. We are talking about what happens in this dream. I see a group of DCs. Suddenly some creepy bald guy emerges from the crowd of DCs. I say "Omg is that who I think it is? Shit.. It's him." he's looking at me with anger in his eyes. Can't remember what happened after. I was semi lucid in this dream.



Walms' Dream




> Meditation says there was some ugly man in my dream!
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was a bit worried about yesterday, I had completely forgotten about the dream and it sounded cool, even though Raven didnt journal, I was disappointed with myself, after all I take pride on my recall, so went over to the computer and woke up.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, jumped to where the computer was and opened the DJ of Ranma, then looked at the last post made by Raven and focused on an image, I finally saw it, an image with 3 men appeared, I was one of them, a guy was appearing behind me, and I was slightly looking behind, Ranma was at my left side, then I got to sit down and focused on the image, started meditating using that as a start point, finally I could see something.
> 
> I was now able to see the motion, the guy went out of the portal, and someone stared at him, Ranma was already a bit farther from me, apparently he hadnt noticed, then I remember we both got into a fight, before long I had teleported behind him and kicked him from behind, got my claws out and continued teleporting and cutting through him, dont know why but I was mad, apparently the ugly guy was annoying, regardless, when I looked at him again, noticed I had gone overboard, the claws took his shirt off, and half of it was on my claws, so took them off and then said something like EWWWW, I hear then my cat and break out of meditation and get back to my previous dream, later on I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

_A fat, ugly, bald guy came out of the group and glared over at us. Is that him?" MoSh asked, "Shit… it is." 
- Raven's DJ 

 Suddenly some creepy bald guy emerges from the crowd of DCs. I say "Omg is that who I think it is? Shit.. It's him." he's looking at me with anger in his eyes. 
-MoSh's DJ_

What a fascinating coincidence. Does this happen often?

----------


## Man of Shred

Usually when Raven and I share dreams and there's conversation... It usually matches pretty closely. Sometimes I don't remember saying it. I just type the impression of what I would say.

----------


## Serenity

Kraftwerk's Dream




> *Drive and Show?*
> I jumped out of a car somewhere with who I knew to be serenity, and we were at some sort of show. I didn't really pay any attention to it, but Serenity seemed intrigued. After we got in the car, Serenity spoke to me "Kraft.. The color of the dream is red. The Word Is Red. The Dream is Red. I am Red, and You are Red."



Serenity's Dream




> *The Princess of Bulbasaur?*
> Kraft and I were attending what originally was supposed to be this kid's show. The main character was referred to herself as The Princess of B-[something.] It wasn't actually Bulbasaur, but I can't recall the name, and that's the first thing that popped into mind when I woke up.
> 
> This princess needed a new voice actor and puppeteer. We discovered this show was a lot like that puppet section of Mr. Rodgers.
> 
> Woke up here and made some notes on the dream. I was still thinking about it as I fell back to sleep, and I actually managed to chain back in, but I still was only pre-lucid.
> 
> Because of my mistake on the Princess's name, now she truly was a Bulbasaur, and she was attacking people. Kraft and I had to use magic to defeat her.

----------


## Man of Shred

Congrats Serenity
*
 My Dream:*

Creepy House.

I am at my Old house in chilliwack watching a garbage can. I see a huge slug jump into the Garbage can. I am disgusted and walk away. I run into my brother who tells me to take out the garbage. I say I am afraid to, it's filled with disgusting bugs.

I walk back later and see the slug jump out of the can. I think "Can slugs really jump like that?". Anyway I grab a giant cockroach from the can. and walk away with it. I take a walk through my house and *Realize the whole place is a disgusting mess and everything seems run down*. I go outside and throw the cockroach into the lawn. I then Enter a shed where my brother and his gf live.

classroom in a train.

I'm outside a building with Cacophony. I follow her in a store to buy Smokes. I think she buys a pack. then we go outside and talk for a while. I can't remember what we talk about. We finish our smokes and enter a nearby door. *Now i'm in a classroom. It seems I'm not finished with my smoke. I think I will be kicked out. I know it's a classroom for Shared dreaming.
*
*I head for the door to finish my smoke outside but I notice Shawna, From Junior high.* I am watching her from behind. She has attractive blond hair that kind of poofs out, but is also straight down. Very full hair. I remember I'm still smoking so I head back outside. No sooner do I exit. The door closes like a train door. and the building Turns into a train and speeds off in the span of 2 seconds. I see my dad with his truck, Trevor is also there. I run up to them and I say to my dad that the classroom took off on me. He says that's what happens when I don't pay attention.

 Aquanina's Dream:





> That was a pretty long dream, and eventually it faded out. I found myself in a *white void,* which was strange since I usually have black voids and cannot ever remember being in a while void like that. It was like a white mist and there were colored lights that would reflect in it...sort of like a white aurora borealis. Somehow I just knew that there was something about the white mist...it was a really strong conductor of...something. I had my hands out and was holding two rods. I have no idea where I got them. They were like antennas...or rather...magnets. I thought that I wanted to share another dream and I knew that the wands or metal rods that I was holding should be used to find the right frequency.
> 
> I didn't know who to try and dream with...I thought of several people, and as my thoughts turned to a new person...the rods would move subtley in my hands one direction or the other...like a dousing rod in a way. And whatever way they were moving is the way I was "flying" through the white mist. Anyways I went through a few people's names in my head, but nothing was really coming through and I just felt like I couldn't lock onto anyone's frequency. Then I thought of RK and I felt the metal wands point in one particular direction and really "pull" me through the mist as though I was zooming to that person.
> 
> As a dreamscape began to form around me, the first thing *I saw was a tree and I remember how strange it was because it was surrounded in nets.* I looked around and *saw that all the trees had these nets on them* and some were thick cargo nets with lots of orange/yellow plastic objects like buoys hanging in them. I remember thinking that this place wasn't right and tried to draw a square portal in the air with my Subtle Knife to fly through. I came across a girl with dark hair, younger than me and I remember *trying to explain to her why I was cutting holes in the air. I cannot remember more of what was said*, and I continued through the portal to what I thought was RK's dream.
> 
> I tried to get my barings as I felt certain that I had just entered someone else's dream. I was on a street, in some neighborhood. The houses looked pretty old and rundown and alot of the yards were overgrown. It was a really odd sort of place and I had a very strange feeling the entire time I was there. I naturally sort of floated through the neighborhood trying to feel out which house I could find RK inside.
> 
> I floated to the front porch and entered the old house. There was no one inside of it and I saw the basement door was open. I started walking down the steps and quickly realized that I was entering a new dream, as the walls had become caverns and the steps were stone. I was walking through some rocky landscape, but I felt sure that I was going the right way to find the person I wanted. Suddenly I felt someone watching me and I turned around. There was a man there...probably a few years younger than me and pretty good looking. He had dark hair and was just sort of watching me. I don't know why but I ignored him and kept walking down the stairs. He followed. *At the bottom of the stairs was a room with lots of desks and people sitting at them.* *Right, a classroom*. I got everyone's attention and asked if RK was in there. A girl with dark hair caught my attention and I went over to her and talked to her. I can't remember exactly what we talked about but she had cupcakes tattooed on her forehead and I thought that was pretty cool at the time lol. After we spoke I apologized for interrupting the classroom and left. When I walked out of the classroom that same *guy was standing there in the doorway,* just watching what was going on. I sort of raised my eyebrows at him a bit as I passed as I felt he was not a normal DC but I could tell he meant no harm either. He seemed more concerned with what was going on in the classroom and I wondered if he was looking for someone too. I walked into the cavernous hallway again and the dreamscape changed, I flew off.



 *Adnai's Dream*

 *○○♦♦  Creating A World  ♦♦○○*

(_A Lucid, shared dream. How amazing is that? Shared dreamer was Aquanina._)

I came to myself in *a void* of nothing. I was lucid, and gazing out at the nothing, I discovered I was bored. Horrendously bored with nothing to do but stare out at the blankness. So I decided that I needed wings - and I got them. Warm and full and beautiful on my back. Grinning to myself, I decided that I wanted to have snow. Like a wave washing over the ocean, *snow appeared around me*. Trees next, creating a beautiful clearing around me. *Except the trees had nets on them, surrounding the entire clearing.* I frowned at that, because I didn't create that. I didn't want nets on the trees. And I also discovered that I was now tired, having created so many things all at once - like I was pushing my limits.

As if that had triggered me to suddenly gain full awareness of my surroundings, I felt that there was someone else there - someone that I hadn't created or known. I turned around and found myself greeting a person I didn't know. It startled me, because I realized that I wasn't controlling them, and nor did I actually know them. The person - whose voice sounded like a woman's, slightly older than me -* told me that it was easier to imagine things new again instead of trying to create from scratch*. It was also easier to ignore sections of your "world" and just have them fade away or disappear. I tried, and found that it was easier to "refresh" the snow I'd stomped through instead of imagining new snow to take its place.

There was a* square hole* to the left of me, and although I wasn't sure how it had gotten there, I felt the need to escape. Either because I was scared or because I was intrigued into where the hole would lead me, I took two striding steps, launched myself into the air, tucked my wings in neatly, and shot through the hole. The person in my dream was gone, and instead of my snow-covered-tree-and-net lined clearing, I discovered myself in an entirely new place. 

It was both a large warehouse-like deal and a whole bunch of rooms. I wasn't sure where the person had gone by then, but my curiosity quickly faded and I was wrapped up in a dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Ok, had a dream I was on the moon the other night, just wondering if anyone had anything similar.

*Disclosure*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*:4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
There is a briefcase I find with a cassette tape inside it.  The cassette tape plays a series of symbols, and the viewer is supposed to choose the ones that match best describe the circumstances of the coming global catastrophe.  Some evil dudes want it for themselves, but I do my best to keep it from them.

I end up on the moon to better view the catastrophe, and it is being pulled down to earth.  They are attracting each other and it's going to be a brutal collision.  Luckily, Superman is there, and he says he'll just push the moon farther away.  The people on the moon are using it as a ship to investigate and deal with something, and it flies off into space.  Since this mission seems to be in good hands, I figure I had best get back to earth, and teleport back.

I make it back just in time for aliens to reveal themselves.  They start by flying ships across the sky for all to see.  Every type of ship they have, starting from the smallest to the largest.  Various onlookers around me say stuff like "I've seen that one before!" as the ships pass overhead.  The whole ship display culminates with all the various smaller ships fitting together like legos into a massive mother ship.

Next come the government revealing.  We are all gathered in a large auditorium, with a small rod protruding from center stage.  Someone pushes a button on the rod, and it expands like the mother ship did, with light rays building into a structure.  The structure is a rectangular store, displaying all manner of trivial products.  I'm one of the first to walk up and inspect the offerings.  Gum, magazines, chips, all free.  I'm disgusted when I see the cigarettes, and say out loud "I left the moon for _this_?" .  The person next to me looks at me as if to say "yeah right..." and I tell him "I was on the moon!  Twice!".  There is no further explanation forthcoming, just this vulgar display of alien tech perverted for consumerism.

I wander off and find myself in an alien controlled building, and come across something I wasn't supposed to see.  As the "V" style aliens try to capture me, I retreat to the attic, rescuing a very young baby on the way.  The child is in good spirits, but filthy from the alien experiments.  I try to give it a bath in the sink, and the goop covering it clods it's eyes, nose and mouth.  I desperately try to clear teh blockage so it can breathe, and the baby is all right.

I make several forays out of the attic, picking up stragglers as I go.  Before long the attic if chock full of refugees, who try to justify the noise they are making that will reveal our hiding place as basic living necessities.  I reprimand them furiously, as they are putting us all in danger.

One one trip out, there are other people driving the car I'm in, and they park at an alien house.  The aliens know something is up as we leave the car.  I try to pretend I'm serving them, but the jig is up, and they follow us.  I return to the building where we're hiding in the attic, and expect to have to get by Anna (from V) but she's not there.  In fact it's too easy to get by, and I walk into a trap.

Me and the other people in the attic are planning an escape with stolen V uniforms and trucks from positions we've infiltrated.  As we're obtaining the vehicles we need, we're attacked by french rebels who open fire on us, killing many of our people.  They think we're aliens, and the whole thing is a disaster, with rebels killing each other needlessly.

----------


## juroara

I love your dream, and I love that picture  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Don't remember being on the moon lately at all. That sounds like a Real cool dream tho! thanks for sharing!

----------


## Samael

Cassette tapes and aliens trying to destroy the planet? That's an interesting coincidence. I had a dream about a month ago where I was trying to reprogram a robot in a space station by recording over the tape. I had to do this because the robot was instrumental in the invasion of Earth. It didn't work, of course. And there were teletubbies. And Batman.

...the teletubbies kind of take away from the gravity of the situation.

----------


## Raven Knight

> ...the teletubbies kind of take away from the gravity of the situation.



 Teletubbies are evil!  If we're being invaded by teletubbies, we're all DOOMED!  ::shock::   :Eek: 

 :laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

We each had separate dreams, and then we talked about those dreams in a third dream!

Raven Knight's Dream:




> *Forgotten Melody*
> I was sitting near a campfire and talking to some other people.  MoSh was there, and he was playing his guitar, and I was enjoying listening to it.  A really stupid looking boy sat down next to me and kept saying that MoSh sucked at the guitar, that he knew dogs that could play better, that MoSh should stop torturing the guitar he kept talking like that until I punched him in the face and knocked him unconscious.  Good.  Now I could finally listen to MoSh play guitar in peace.  My happiness didn't last long, though, the stupid kid started snoring loudly and sounded like a sick bear about to vomit.



MoSh's Dream:




> Raven Goes to work.[/B][/COLOR]
> 
>  Me, my dad, brother and Raven go to a jobsite for Drywall finishing. My dad instructs Raven how to coat the screws. She tries a few times. My Dad yells at her, She tells him to fuck off. She leaves the job. The entire dream was a shade of blue.



Then we talk about them:




> *Me and Raven talk about Dreams.*
> 
>  I run Into Raven Randomly at some place. I said "Hey I remember you from a dream!"
> 
>  "Me too, I remember punching out some guy."
> 
>  "It was my dad I think, he was being an asshole to you." I said.
> 
>  "NO!" She sounded agitated slightly. "Some guy was making fun of you so I kicked his ass. and then there was this fight.."
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Raven's DJ:*

*That Cat's Dirty!*
I was in my living room looking through the window into the desert. Princess was out there! What was the cat doing outside? She is an indoor cat! (We have coyotes in the area, and don't want her to get eaten!) I went outside and over to the kitty. To my relief, she didn't run. I scooped her up and took her inside. She was filthy! I started brushing dirt out of her fur. Her fur started coming out in clumps. She was bald in some places! Was she sick? I took her in to my mother and pointed at the hair falling out. My mom said she was just losing fur for the summer months. She said if I didn't like it, I should glue the fur back on. Glue? In the dream, it seemed like a completely feasible idea. I was thinking Elmer's glue would be best, since it is non-toxic. Super glue would hold the fur a lot longer, but could irritate her skin. I went for the Elmer's glue.

*Nomad's DJ*

I open a purple vortex portal to the Moon. In the wormhole the Wormhole Wyrms are battling dark energy demons. I form my Witchblade into mech-armor, and blast the demons with lightning and edible bombs. I tumble out on into the Biodome on the Moon.

"Hey, Nomad! Are you okay? You look a little... dirty."

"I'm fine!" I snarl at Raven.

"Aw kitty! You have tar on your fur!" For some reason, I turn into a snow leopard cub. "C'mere." Raven picks me up by the scruff of my neck, and I bat at her hand. She giggles, and drops me in a plastic basin with soapy water in it. She scrubs black tar out of my fur with a bristle brush.

"What are you? Some kind of tree-hugging pinko commie nature-loving liberal?"

Raven giggles again and towels me dry. I claw at her, and she smacks me lightly on the head.

"Bad kitty! Be nice. You got dark energy on you? Were you fighting something just now?"

"I don't know." She gives me a saucer of cool water to drink. It's the best water I have ever had. Then she gives me some bloody raw meat in a shallow dish. "Mm... Thanks, mom."

"Nomad, you are so weird sometimes!"

"Is this a dream?"

"Yes! You're a cat! Duh!"

"Oh!" I turn into an adult big cat, an African leopard. She pets my head. "I think that sometimes the reason why we don't become lucid, is because our subconscious minds are so used to dreaming, you know? I think when we become lucid, it's like we're forming a link between the subconscious and conscious minds. Also, I think our subconscious minds are so closely linked to spirit, to astral and dream planes, to past, and even future lives, and to other versions of us on other dimensions. When I shapeshift... I think I am coming up with these new forms creatively, but I am beginning to think that I am merely discovering past, present, or other-dimensional, and future forms of myself. Just like I thought I created Zaphor's form, I really discovered it."

"Interesting essay, especially for a cat."

I jump up at the loaf tree, and bat a loaf of bread at Raven's head. She grabs it and takes a bite. "Mm, delicious, thanks Nomad."

"Hm... I'm tired."

"You got in a battle on the way here, huh?'

"Oh, yeah, in the wormhole. I think time inside of wormholes is even more truncated, or wrinkled. For example, dream time: we can have a dream that is five minutes long in waking life, but in dream time it's half an hour. I think when we go through wormholes, it feels like a split second of dream time, so short most people don't even notice, but may actually be longer. Yeah, I got gross dark energy stuck to my fur. Thanks. Sorry for being a grouch."

----------


## Man of Shred

Possible 3 way shared dreams between me Walms and Cacophony? 

*NOTE: Cacophony said her dream memories may have been out of sequence, so I will re arrange her version of the dream to fit with the sequence of me and walms.*


 My Dreams:

* Chased*

I go outside my house. It's sunny. I Run into some girl. Can't be sure, but* it may have been Cacophony. She seems panicked about something. Says something is after her. I Look around. I see some weird guy.* I tell him to leave her alone. I shoot an energy blast at it. It's gets pissed off. Can't remember why, but I also get scared of it. I tell her to run.

*Me and the girl start running away.* For some reason I think It's freddy that's after us. Maybe she said the name "Freddy" and I thought it was freddy krueger. *I keep following her to make sure she gets away safely.* We get near a row of houses. There is a mountain by it with a trail that leads into the forest. Suddenly she's on a mountain bike and speeds off up the trail. I can still feel the presence of the thing behind me. 

Now it's night time. I am looking for the girl to make sure she's ok. Can't find her in the woods. It occurs to me that I can fly, And slip into semi lucidity. But I lose it because I am too concerned about finding the girl. I fly high above the treeline and look down. I am looking for someone running or hiding. The glow of a camp fire catches my eye. So I fly down to it. There are two men there by a campfire. I ask them if they have seen a girl running around. They say no, So I continue to fly up and off.
*
 Me, Walms, and Freddy*

 I'm on the other side of the mountain. *I come across a large building in the valley below.* I was semi lucid at various points in the dream but can't remember exactly when. It was more like realizing I could fly.

 i spent the first half of the dream exploring the area. At various points I would fly up by flapping my arms. I remember having a regular dream body. but it felt like I actually had wings, even though I had arms. I would go outside, fly up a bit and then descend into a part of the building. At some point I came across a glass ceiling. I did a low moon gravity jump below. There were people there.

*I recognized one of the people. It was walms. I remember standing and facing him while talking. He suddenly jumped and looked shocked. He said I was shot. e looked genuinely worried and then took off.* I Ran off for a while. I could sense the freddy guy near. But I knew he wouldn't find me in the large construction building. The other people were with me but I can't remember who they were. I jump through a hole or a trap door. *I find a basement and enter a hallway that looks like it was recently drywalled. I am running through it. Then walms is running beside me. We talk for a bit but I can't remember what was said.*

 Some time later I am back at the other place where I met walms. I see my dad there. I inspect my wounds where i was shot. *I am looking at my hand. My finger was shot all the way through. I looked inside it and saw only skin and blood. The rest was hollow. I could see a clear hole through my finger. Later walms is there. I tell him to get me a bandage. Can't remember much after that.*

* Walms:

*



> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was a bit worried about my tasks, being failing at them so much, tried teleporting to Ranma this time, I had to see if the problem was from his side or Ravens, once I was there looked over the place,* I was outside a really big wall, entered the place and then started to explore it, at first the setting reminded me of a school,* but after further inspection, found out it was just the houses of people, they were living in a community or something, I was wondering what was with this place, when something grabbed my leg, turned and looked down, it was a little girl apparently, I healed her and then asked what she was doing there, she said she was worried about her parents, that they were inside Ah, I can save them if you want I said to her, then she yelled that it was impossible, that I should not try, and ran away. Ok, I wont try then! I yelled at her happily as she was leaving, she stopped then, turned and gave me a stare blank What... you told me not to then I turned around and jumped to the upper part of the place, there was some kind of hole after all.
> 
> I continued jumping up until someone showed up, *she was running from someone apparently, she looked at me and said I should go help them Who should I go help again? I asked, she looked at me and then pointed to the back, then continued running, a man... or what looked like a man was running towards her, I grabbed him and asked if he was running away too, the thing attacked me instead,* so ducked and then pierced his stomach with my hand, I looked back, the woman had gone away now, I jumped again, wanted to get to the top before waking up.
> 
> I then stopped, that woman just was wearing... pyjamas and shoes!? That was crazy, I wanted to go back and tell her this was a dream so she would change, but was too lazy to chase after her, then looked up, I could see the roof now, jumped the last step and got to see that the hallway ended there,* then saw a man, Is that... maybe it is then I yelled at him, now speaking in English Ranma! I yelled, the man turned around and got closer to where I was, Ah, so it is you, or a DC... I said to him, he was about to laugh, when something showed up, I looked at it and saw something getting closer, then something went out of Ranma, it was some kind of thorn! I got surprised by this and jumped a bit to grab the thing and teleport it back to the thing*, it was hit by its own thorn and then got down, I jumped to fight it, but was going to wake up, so got distracted and tripped with a tube that was there and then hit the floor with my head, it broke and I fell down.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> ...



 *Cacophony:* 

Link to Original Entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1462922

 Re arranged to fit the sequence of events:

I'm in my car. I'm parking in front of a *house that I know I am supposed to visit*. I get confused. I'm not sure if I'm parking in the right place so start driving across the street to park. I park and get out and walk towards the house. I'm in front of the house. I wake up.

I was at a kind of pool/lake type of place. I was standing on one side and the bad ones on the other.* I could feel the presence of my team mates behind me.*


*The largest one, the one who was chasing me before made a start at me and I turned on my heel to run as fast as I could. I ran very far.* I found some white pillars that led to an underground tunnel.

I walk inside of the building and am greeted by a very tall, dark haired and malicious looking woman. She looks amazonian almost. She grabs me and throws me through a door in the back which locks me inside what they call the prison. It's a large area with metal bars surrounding it. I'm sad to be in the prison. I keep looking outside behind the bars at the beautiful forest, wishing that I could escape. I recall seeing mountains on either side of me in the distance.

 I began pacing back and forth and started to sing very loudly trying to pass the time. Out of nowhere, a baby attached to a parachute came falling down from the sky. It kind of got stuck on the fence and I dragged it in with me trying to get it unstuck. I then realized that I had brought the baby into the prison with me and felt very terrible. On the other side of the bars there was a woman, who was supposedly the baby's mother. I apologized profusely and managed to get the baby over to her.

 A bit later I miraculously was rescued. I don't remember how I got out of the prison, but I do remember being outside and running from a large being. I say being because I wasn't entirely sure that it was a man, it seemed almost like a giant man-like creature. I was aware of a group of people who were on "my team." People that were working with me to defeat this creature and these captors that had so unjustly put me inside of a prison. I don't remember any faces but I remember their presence.


 * Tablaroca means Drywall in spanish.

----------


## mowglycdb

Mowgly's dream journal:

I got a vague memory of someone handing me a violin, I tried holding it and playing some notes ( it didn't sound so bad) the person that handed it to me told me I was playing fine for the first time.

PD: Yay I have wanted to play a violin in dreams for sometime.

PD2: This may have been a shared dream, moon concert yesterday night. 


Raven Knights Dream Travels:

*Concert on the Moon!*
I had gone to MoSh's inner world to pick him up and take him to a concert on the moon. Through all this I never became lucid, as if picking MoSh up and taking him to the moon is the most normal thing in the world for me to do. We got to the moon by teleportation, which also seemed like the most normal thing. I arrived on the moon with MoSh, Asuka, and Shawna. Asuka commented she had left the baby with Serena. There was a crowd gathering around a large stage. I wondered where the crowd came from on the moon. MoSh and I went to the stage. Other people I recognized were there. Nomad was talking to Pablo. Basara was strumming on and tuning his guitar. MoSh materialized a guitar and started playing with it. I looked back at Nomad and Pablo. Nomad handed Pablo an instrument, it looked like a violin. Nomad came over to me after that and gave me a hug. I hugged him back. He said Pablo was going to be playing violin with us. I looked around the stage again. Bach was sitting at a really fancy piano. And to his left was a synthesizer keyboard. Interesting combination of a classical instrument and a technological instrument. (Viffidas is the tall woman in the back with the green hair...)
Viffidas was playing drums, the drummer from Fire Bomber. They finally finished tuning and everyone started playing. I just stood there listening to the songs for a while until I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am excited!

----------


## Man of Shred

*Nomad's dream:*
*
Asuka Battles
* 

We all give MoSh a portion of our power to give to Asuka. He forms it into a ball, and gives it to her. All manner of strange armor, weapons, and other devices appear on her. She looks like a red gargoyle woman, in cyber-armor. Machine guns pop out of her right arm, and a sword-shotgun in her left hand. On top of her helmet is saw blade. She revvs it and laughs maniacally. She bursts from the armor, and is a giant elemental fire dragon. Her body is pure fire. The armor reappears on her, as if magnetically. She grabs, MoSh, and he turns into a green dragon, then pure metal like silver. She kisses him forcefully, and bows to him. He bows back. "I will win, I will conquer, my love!"

They stare into each others' eyes. She roars, and a wand appears in her left hand. She creates a wormhole, flies into it, and disappears.

Raven creates a viewscreen, and we watch her battling strange monsters in a labyrinth. We watch for what feels like days, but she suddenly appears a split second later out of the wormhole. She is bloody and sick. She is covered in dirt, and some kind of parasites. She falls into MoSh's arms. She says, "I won," and falls asleep. We take her to the Glen of Healing. We do healing magic on her. The Frost Giant says she needs surgery, and has an android from the future perform it. He removes semi-sentient clumps of dark energy from her dream body.

He says she must rest here for a long time, but she will be safe here. He says MoSh must go into her Inner World at this time alone to speak to her soul.
*
 Walms's dream:*


FA, go out of bed and RC, obviously, waking up isnt the best way to go... ah whatever, I went over to the door and opened a door, was going to use dimensional teleportation, then started to look for the scent, I found it and then was about to teleport when I saw someone, there was like 6 people in there, who? One was a man with a shield that looked like it had a cat painted on it, a woman with messy long hair that looked like a beast, and the rest were more normal, I wanted to play, but they would be in the way for my purpose, that is, if they were whom I thought they were. Teleported there and looked at my back, in front was an huge army of dark things, I smiled at them and then glared back You are in the way I said on a low voice, one of them moved, but I had already started, pushed them with wind and then used gravity barrier on them, they fell to the ground, after that used a ground lock and got 5 of them down, didnt want them being killed by the beings, then jumped to the front while getting claws out and my clothes into the right position.

I was starting the fight now, looked at the first being and cut it in two, it wasnt losing really, more like, I was being shown an illusion, I laughed a bit and then got into serious mode, Not working that easily I could see easily the difference on beings, and attacked the non-organic ones, cut them and then eat part of their energy and disrupt the rest, I would not have enough stomach for them all, I was rushing while using dance, they were falling, but there were too many, I was wondering if I would be able to beat them all, but I knew I was not alone, my main goal was to deceive their leader, of course, but it would take a while, finally they had gotten rid of my locks, I was wondering if I missed something since I didnt notice when they started to move, I was waiting for one of them to get closer to me, sent wind blades to the ones in front of me and then used clothes to eat a part of them, I wake up at this point.

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, teleport back to where the fight was happening at and then continued fighting them, the other dreamers had advanced in the fight, and I could see a lot of these things changing forms, now they looked more like weapons and launched at me, I avoided with teleportation and then got back on ground and then used water to pierce them, after that got my clothes wrapped around them and ate them, two of them were about to attack me from the left, I was going to use wind blades on them, but someone showed up, it was the man with the cat shield and cat tattoo, I was not to be helped by them... so jumped and tried to kick him, but he dodged, then turned and kicked him on the face, he went backwards and then used ground to grab him and throw him farther away, after that shot wind arrows at him, but they were blocked by a snake-like sword, it was mostly invisible though, I looked at my right and saw more of these things, so used earth-spikes on them and then started flying at top speed at the woman who had just used that, I was out speeding the weapon, which was my main concern, but the thing would transform so much, I didnt like this, even though I was able to arrive to where she was, I had to avoid the spikes of the weapon, once there turned and kicked her in the chest and the stomach, but she reacted and avoided the stomach one, even so was able to infect her with dark energy, then turned and saw the others closer, so got my hands together and got a big flame then shot it at them with teleportation, once it exploded went back to slaying the dark things, I was mostly going forward to the place where the higher amount of energy could be read, but as I was advancing they would be harder to kill, I suppose that was because they had seen my powers before, at some point I was between so many of them that I couldnt see the light, I smiled at this, my speciality! Got claw out and wrapped clothes around it, then pierced through the circle and started to move my hand on spiral and then take them away, while I was doing this noticed someone above me, it was the tattoo man again! So flew and attacked him, but he dodged, then used dance to take his shield away and use tentacles to wrap him, the guy was starting to transform, so gave a small shock to prevent that and then used wind blades to confuse, after that threw him away and shot a bigger fireball, the guy was protected by someone else, I continued flying towards the tower, but wake up before being able to enter.

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, I teleport back and see my hand was missing, I was in pain, the things had taken it away while I wasnt noticing them apparently... got it to grow again and cut them with blood in the meantime, then eat them, good thing I had given dark energy away or I wouldnt be able to eat that much, after killing these and getting my hand back entered the place and looked out for the strong one, he was holding one, I smiled at it and said So, do you want an ally? Do you know what I have... what? he said As you heard, your army is losing, cant you see that? the thing got angry I think So, dont you think an ally like me could do something? For example, something like this I reached my hand out and created a portal, then sent tentacles to attack the other people, set my tentacles on fire and then fight, What did you come here for he asked Obviously, I came here to have fun I said, then the thing tried to kill me from behind You are stronger, but dont think your illusion is having full effect I said, and ate its hand with the blood dripping from my stomach where it did the hole, then regenerated Do you want an ally or not? I said, then pointed to the thing it was guarding, it was a dark sphere, and inside that was something else, I assumed that was the flame, but it was a fake, What would happen if I were to infect it? the thing looked strange at me, so I touched it and then sent some of my dark energy to it Just like that, I can infect I said, then it smiled and gave me the thing Fun, you will have fun if you infect this, they will start to kill each other it said, I started to infect the thing, which was more of teleporting it and replacing it with another fake, But dont I need the real one for that I said, the thing took something out of its body and gave it to me, I infected it a bit, and then replaced it with a fake, the thing looked happy at the results, I was wondering if it knew the effect would pass soon and that I didnt really infect it, whatever, I had hidden it somewhere over the place, it was now only for them to find it, then the thing attacked me, as if it had already won, I dodged and smiled to it Good, Im waking up then and woke up.

* Raven's Dreams:*
* 					05/20/10  Battle for Asuka 				*

 							Note:  I fell asleep tonight and managed to get into my WILD!  :boogie: 

I was in the biodome on the moon. There were people there with us. Nomad, Asuka, MoSh, and some other people were there. I don't remember who all was there. Following a plan that I somehow already knew about, I did a fusion with Asuka and took the form of Asuka. My main goal would be to get as close to the place where they were keeping Asuka's flame, as close to this labyrinth as possible and then get Asuka into the labyrinth. Ok. I knew what I had to do now, and I opened a portal to head off and do it. I directed my portal to find Walms

The portal opened and I looked through. I saw Walms. I asked if he still wanted to come fight the wraiths to help get Asuka's flame back. Walms said no, he was busy. That surprised me, Walms turning down a big fight, but whatever. I told him to suit himself. I closed the portal and continued to where I already knew we were going to meet to get Asuka to her flame.

I was in a barren place. I looked around. There were wraiths everywhere. I saw where I needed to go. I headed for the place where I knew the labyrinth was. There was a huge spherical shaped object floating in the air. There were wraiths all around it. There was a big fight going on, too. People were fighting wraiths. I don't remember exactly who I saw up there, most of them were flying. Some of them were fighting on the ground. I felt Asuka inside me. I had to get her close to the labyrinth. I flew towards the labyrinth, looking like Asuka, emanating Asuka's energy frequency The wraiths focused in on me and headed straight for me. I was heading for the labyrinth. MoSh was approaching me from another direction, in the form of a naga, a great winged cobra. I was almost to the labyrinth. MoSh blasted green flames at the wraiths closest to me, and then he shot a beam of energy at me. It wasn't an attack it was an energy transfer Asuka, inside me, was the recipient of that energy. It was to help her inside the labyrinth, no doubt. When I got close enough I quickly teleported Asuka out of me and into the labyrinth, then I allowed the wraiths to cut me off and see what they thought was Asuka be forced to retreat from the labyrinth.

So now, while maintaining Asuka's form and energy frequency I went out to fight the wraiths. I used Battery and hit many of the wraiths with white lightning. I was flying now, with my Witchblade formed into a sword that was charged with white energy. I saw some strange projectiles heading for Nomad, so I sent out a tendril of Witchblade to intercept the attack. I didn't have time to spot where the attack had come from, I kept getting attacked by wraiths from all directions. I was attacked by a wraith ran my sword through it. I was attacked by a wraith removed its head. I was attacked by a wraith hit it in the face with a blast of white energy. I was attacked by a wraith used a tendril of Witchblade, spiked, to cut it into shreds

I was attacked by Walms um wtf? I had almost sent off counter attacks but instead I dodged his attacks and put some distance between us. I yelled to Walms to watch it, he was attacking the wrong people. That didn't seem to make any difference. Had they gotten control of Walms somehow? I was wondering what was going on, but the answer came to me he didn't want them to know he was on our side. Ok it just had to look good. I was getting more of the plan, to make it look real he had to be using his dark energy or it would be obvious that he was holding back. I assumed it was telepathy and responded ok, I have been wanting to learn control but the stuff I usually get is so unstable Walms was attacking me again, I used tendrils of Witchblade to block the direct approach. He went around to the side and made his way through the tendrils, I made sure it wasn't too easy or the wraiths would catch on, he tried to hit me once and I dodged but the second one found its mark. He had kicked me around my right shoulder and launched himself into the air off of that.

The place where I had been kicked felt weird, dark energy? Of course he had already warned me of that. I landed on the ground for a moment, focused on getting control over it. My Witchblade said it would draw the dark energy out with its dark shard, I told it to give me a minute just a little time it felt like I had ice running through my veins, very cold, but no other effect. Just the cold. No negative thoughts, no negative tendencies, no unexplained anger and rage just the energy there.

"So that's what it's like when it's stable" I muttered to myself, "Energy derives from both the plus and negative from both the light and the dark" I could feel the cold inside me, but since there weren't any other effects, I took back to the sky, targeting attacks at wraiths. Hmmm I needed a way to focus the dark energy, with a song spell? No reason not to except the music has been known to make Walms' energy go unstable, and I didn't want it to go unstable So I went to the next idea. Someone I knew who used what appeared to be dark powers, Alex Mercer. One of the big attacks the devastator attacks I looked to see there was no one but enemies in my vicinity, there weren't, at which point I executed an Air Tendril Barrage Devastator attack.

The dark energy flowed into the attack, forming into tendrils that exploded outward, skewering all of the wraiths that were in my vicinity. They were obviously taken by surprise, and the tendrils tore into them and tore them all to shreds. The tendrils retracted, just as they do in Prototype, and I had a large clear area around me. Nomad was staring at me, until a wraith attacked him and got his attention back on the battle. I searched to see if I still felt the cold inside no. It was gone. Apparently Walms hadn't put too much of it in, or I had blown the entire supply in one attack I got a telepathic message from Nomad, they knew I wasn't Asuka D'Oh! Of course, Asuka wouldn't have been able to do that! Shit! I cursed myself for not thinking of that, but we all retreated back to the biodome to be ready to pull Asuka out.

The rest of this is only vague images of watching Asuka's progress in the labyrinth from a view screen. She was fighting her way through the labyrinth. I also saw Walms in the labyrinth, moving an orb that looked like it contained Asuka's flame. He left one orb in the center, and another quite close to where Asuka was fighting, and then we were able to pull her out. She was just able to say she had won, before collapsing into MoSh's arm, covered with a bunch of black crap.

We took Asuka to the healing glen, where the Crystal Golem took immediate care of her. All of us did healing spells on Asuka, cleaning off all of the disgusting stuff. There were black slugs yuck collected the slugs into containers. Continued healing on Asuka. The Crystal Golem said Asuka would be in a cocoon to heal for now. He said MoSh would have to go into her inner world to communicate directly with her soul before she could be completely free. But for now she would need rest. He took her into the cave and was gone in there for a bit before he came back. He said MoSh could get into her inner world through meditation. This is all I remember before I woke.


  


* 					05/21/10  The Dungeons of Asuka 				*

 Note: My energy has been rather unstable lately, and I wanted to know why. The goal was to ask Janet about this, but I don't remember if I did it or not and if I did do it, I don't remember what Janet had to say. So she may or may not have found anything. After that the goal was to view what MoSh did while he was inside Asuka's inner world last night. This is something I was able to do.

The first I remember of the dream was being in the control room in the tower on the moon, I was there with MoSh, and I was working on the computers, and I was lucid this dream has proven to be a divergent dream. I saw, on the screen, multiple versions of the same scenario I was looking at the computer monitors. I typed a couple of things on the computer and an image came up on the screen. It showed MoSh on a grassy hill This is where the dream diverges...

**Alternate Asuka**
MoSh was walking up a grassy hill along with a woman. The woman looked similar to Asuka, but not exactly the same. It was no doubt Asuka's twinner from another dimension, the one who dropped by just in case Asuka didn't make it They were both in the same place now, waking up a hill together. Both of them reached the top of the hill. There was a building there, which did not fit in with the pleasant scene. It looked more like a small prison. The door wasn't locked, however, and both MoSh and the alternate Asuka went inside.

The scene shifted to inside the building now. It definitely looked like a prison. There was a locked door at the back of the room. There was a man in the room. It looked like MoSh recognized the man. The man was about MoSh's height, maybe a bit taller, had longish brown hair and a beard. The man told MoSh to go away. MoSh said he was looking for Asuka. The man said Asuka was right there with MoSh. Wrong Asuka. The man said it made no difference. MoSh said he was going through. The man said no. MoSh punched him in the face. And when he tried to go at MoSh, he got kicked in the face for his trouble. MoSh said something about that being too easy, he must have been a DC and not the person he looked like. MoSh took a key off the fallen man and opened the door.

MoSh and the alternate Asuka opened the door and went down some stairs into a dark dungeon. The dungeon was dark and unpleasant. The alternate Asuka asked why Asuka would be in such a place. MoSh said he didn't know, but he felt he had to go this way. MoSh made his way to one of the doors and opened it. On the other side was a prison cell. Asuka was in there, chained to the wall, and being whipped by Asuka?! There were two Asukas there, one was being tortured, one was doing the torturing, using a relatively short spiked whip

MoSh went in and pulled the one Asuka away from the other one, he had his arms around her, holding Asuka's arms to her sides. He told her to stop doing that, to stop hurting herself. The Asuka MoSh was holding kept insisting she deserved to be punished for lying to MoSh. She said she couldn't make up for doing that, so she had to be punished. MoSh was trying to be reasonable if she wanted to make up for lying to MoSh, she should do something for him, right? She said yes. He said he wanted her to stop hurting herself, he wants her to try to forgive herself, so they could move on to the future instead of dwelling on the past. She stopped fighting to get free, so MoSh let go of her. She went to the other Asuka chained to the wall and looked at a couple of the wounds she had caused then the two fused into one. MoSh went over and got her down, healing her wounds.

Asuka was now in MoSh's arms, with her arms around him. All of them left the prison, MoSh and two Asukas. Once they were out of the prison, the Asuka in MoSh's arms seemed to brighten up a lot as if just leaving the prison had a healing effect. The alternate Asuka said Asuka would need to rest, then she disappeared. She left a confused MoSh. He asked Asuka how he was supposed to get out. She said he could do it by meditating, she pointed at a large tree and said it was a good spot. MoSh went over to the tree, sat down, and started to meditate then vanished.

**Raven and MoSh**
MoSh was walking up the grassy hill with um me! I did a double take at seeing myself in the dream since I had not expected that. I continued watching. MoSh and I went up the hill to the building that was the entrance to the dungeon. The door was locked this time, I used a simple Harry Potter alohamora spell to open it. On the other side was the same man as in the previous dream, and he was again telling MoSh to leave. When MoSh said he was looking for Asuka, the man said that he should go find someone worthy of him instead. Be gone. MoSh said Asuka is the one he wanted. The man said Asuka is not worthy to be the shit on the bottom of MoSh's shoes that statement pissed MoSh off and he beat the shit out of the guy, worse than in the first version. During that time I was just watching him beat violently on what was clearly a DC. MoSh finished his beating, took the key from the man (Unconscious? Dead?), then stepped on his face once more for good measure before opening the door to the dungeon. I made a note to myself to not say anything nasty about Asuka around MoSh

MoSh and I went down into the dungeon. The dungeon was a bit different. It was one huge room. There was a dark corner where everything was concealed in shadows. I headed over towards that, MoSh was looking for Asuka. MoSh called to Asuka. Red eyes opened in the dark shadow and something snarled, it snarled words, it said it was there. Something came out of the darkness. It was Asuka but she looked awful! She looked like a zombie of her true self, all disgusting and she had an evil smile on her face. She said MoSh would stay with her in her eternal darkness. She looked like a zombie and was dressed only in rags, she had a dark aura around her she clearly needed healing.

MoSh seemed a bit shocked to see her like that, I got his attention and said we had to heal her. We did a healing spell on Asuka, and the dungeon filled with golden energy. Asuka turned back to a normal form, but collapsed to the ground. MoSh ran to her side and lifted her up. She was alive, just very tired. MoSh carried her outside into the sun, which seemed to make her better in this version, too. He set Asuka on her feet. They kissed, I disappeared, Asuka told MoSh he would have to meditate to leave her inner world.

**Just MoSh**
MoSh was walking up the hill alone. He reached the prison at the top and went in. The door was locked, but he somehow transported himself through the keyhole he became a mist and went through the tiny opening. I looked at MoSh beside me, never having seen him do that before The man was in the inside room telling MoSh to leave. MoSh said he was there for Asuka, and he wasn't leaving without her. This scene also resulted in MoSh kicking the man's ass. MoSh took the key and went down into the dungeon. There were DCs down there a lot of DCs. They looked like people I have never seen, most of them were Japanese possibly relatives of Asuka. They all wanted to keep MoSh from Asuka. They said Asuka needed to be punished, and they closed in around MoSh like a bunch of zombies. MoSh broke out some cool looking martial arts moves. While there were lots of the DCs, they didn't seem really prepared to fight. MoSh kicked some serious ass, and only two of them proved even a slight challenge, one man and one woman who seemed to know a bit of martial arts themselves.

Asuka was in the far corner of the room, sitting on the floor. She was crying. MoSh went over to her. He tried to get her to get up. She said it couldn't really be MoSh there was no way she could be forgiven. MoSh said they were leaving now before those DCs in the other room recovered. Asuka said MoSh surely didn't want her MoSh told her not to assume what he wants, because in this case she was wrong. He had come here to bring her out. He used a healing spell on her, and she seemed to get better. He led Asuka through all the dead or unconscious DCs and into the sun, where she responded well again. Getting her out of that dungeon seemed to be the key to healing her completely. The dungeon of her own guilt? Maybe. This dream version also ended with MoSh meditating under the tree.  

*
My Dreams:
*
*Breaking into Jail*

I'm going up a hill with someone. Maybe Alternate Asuka... We enter a building that's like a prison. We are trying to enter it. Some Dcs come up to us and tell us in Kaelin sees us he's going to kill us. I see kaelin come up to us and he says it's ok that we are here but we should leave.

I briefly remember leaving.

*Jail again.*

 Briefly Remember leaving this jail with Asuka. We walk down a long path until it's nightfall. I become Semi lucid. I briefly ask how how I leave this place. She says meditate by the tree. I find a huge tree and sit in front of it. I begin meditating. I feel myself merge with the tree.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow man. I didn't even know these were all confirmed shared dreams! Awesome. Thank you for taking the time to cut and paste all of this. 

Nomad, Walms, Raven, MoSh

----------


## Man of Shred

no problem man!!!

----------


## Atras

sounds awesome, i am normallly rlly doubtful about this stuff but it seems unlikely that you guys would write so much about this on the forums if it were fake so imma try to learn to lucid rlly well so hopefully i
can shared dream to  :smiley:

----------

